# Celebrities in their Louboutins!



## Swanky

Please post photos you find of stars wearing their CLs!

Archived thread here for reference:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebs-in-their-louboutins-435075.html


----------



## lilmissb

OMG, Heidi is a trashbag! I can't believe her bra is black and lacy and sticking out  Oh well, should have known better huh?

Heather Tom looks gorgeous and so does Olivia's playmate


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Nico3327

^ *lilmiss* is referring to a pic from the archived thread, *Swanky*.


----------



## Jahpson

lilmissb said:


> OMG, Heidi is a trashbag! I can't believe her bra is black and lacy and sticking out  Oh well, should have known better huh?
> 
> Heather Tom looks gorgeous and so does Olivia's playmate


 

im going to need Heidi to hire a stylist. Seriously

Spencer doesnt know what he is doing, he just doesnt know fashions. I just refuse to believe that she thinks of these outfits herself. lol


----------



## gemruby41

*Heidi Montag*





*Emilie de Ravin *


----------



## gemruby41

*Eva Longoria *


----------



## gemruby41

*Nikki Reed *


----------



## Zucnarf

Is Eva wearing nude or camel Dec.?


----------



## Speedah

Wow....Heidi doesn't look completely atrocious!  Baby steps though...

Not sure if Eva is wearing nude or camel. I would say most likely camel.


----------



## LavenderIce

Glee's Lea Michele


----------



## LavenderIce

Tyra Banks


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Eva, who is wearing her camel patent Decolletes.  She wears them a lot.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dancing With the Stars Joanna Krupa


----------



## hya_been

I don't know the style names for either of these...

*Teri Hatcher*









*Rihanna*


----------



## madamelizaking

Does anyone not like the feticha in just leather? I think it needs patent to shine!


----------



## Nico3327

Rihanna is wearing the mullet boot!


----------



## jancedtif

hya_been said:


> I don't know the style names for either of these...
> 
> *Rihanna*


 
This shoe/boot reminds me of *Speedah's* post "Business upfront and a party in back.


----------



## harlow3

Nico3327 said:


> Rihanna is wearing the mullet boot!



:lolots: thats hilarious!!


----------



## sara999

those mullet shoe/boots are called 'joan'


----------



## gemruby41

*Heidi Montag*


----------



## savvysgirl

Ergh, just when Heidi started to look 'ok' 

I think i'm the only person that doesnt mind the 'mullet boot' ! I think they are quite funky. Not too keen on the pointyness of the point though. I think they are called Lynn?


----------



## Nico3327

I love the colorway of Heidi's Mamimo's!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

savvysgirl said:


> I think i'm the only person that doesnt mind the 'mullet boot' ! I think they are quite funky. Not too keen on the pointyness of the point though. I think they are called Lynn?



the mullet boot kinda looks like an apron too!  i'm not too keen on the style, but i tried it on at the meetup and they are really really comf


----------



## icecreamom

Poor Heidi :s


----------



## icecreamom

looks like Spencer hightlights match Heidi's hair


----------



## melialuvs2shop

madamelizaking said:


> Does anyone not like the feticha in just leather? I think it needs patent to shine!



in all the action pics of the feticha in leather, they don't stand out to me kwim?  at certain angles they look overly basic


----------



## legaldiva

Joanna Krupa--I am loving leopard print with yellow.  Hawt.


----------



## gemruby41

*Alexandra Burke *




*Mariah Carey*


----------



## gemruby41

*Poppy Delevingne *


----------



## brintee

^^OMGGGGGGG!!! Are they satin?? Can I find these somewhere????


----------



## flowergirly

icecreamom said:


> looks like Spencer hightlights match Heidi's hair


 Looks like Spencer is planning on auditioning for the remake of _Dallas_ with that big hair.


----------



## harlow3

Poppy Delevingne looks amazing in those heels... those DO look like satin, but all i see are suede ones...


----------



## gemruby41

*Christina Aguilera *
I'm not sure if these are CL's


----------



## hya_been

So what style are they?  I think they're Alti 160s.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I watched the video a few times, and still can't tell! they do seem pointy which would lead me to think Altis, but the toe is turned up a bit which makes me think Biancas. I can't call it!


----------



## indypup

Lady Gaga's pumps look like Alti's to me too... but I don't know!

Christina's look a bit like Miss Marple IMO.


----------



## hya_been

*Surly*, I didn't even listen to the song, I just went right to where they were on the chairs!


----------



## indypup

LOL *Hya*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

indypup said:


> Lady Gaga's pumps look like Alti's to me too... but I don't know!
> 
> Christina's look a bit like Miss Marple IMO.



those look more like a sandal and the miss marple is more of a pump with an open toe


----------



## lilmissb

Heidi looks ok. I take that back. that second pic is vomit worthy! What was she thinking????  

Eva - AMAZING as usual! Def camel.

Nikki Reed - blech! (she looks so different as a brunette! Better though)

Lea Michele - WHOA! Very different from glee! (Love the LP though!)


----------



## indypup

melialuvs2shop said:


> those look more like a sandal and the miss marple is more of a pump with an open toe


 
You're right, I totally missed that.  I was only paying attention to the criss-cross straps.


----------



## bugmenot

Cheryl Burke


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ack!!! nipples!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

gemruby41 said:


> *Christina Aguilera *
> I'm not sure if these are CL's



if they are Louboutins, i think they're called Nantucket


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ack!!! nipples!



yeah, that's not cool


----------



## indypup

WHOA hello nipples!


----------



## floridasun8

Does Cheryl not own a mirror??!!  :weird:


----------



## Sharkbait

Not sure if anyone here watches The Daily Show, but Samantha Bee was wearing what looks to be Black Simples in her segment from last night.


----------



## Speedah

Revenge of the mullet boot!  Or the apron boot...that works too.

OMG...Poppy's Maggies are TDF!!! 

*Shark*, I thought I spied me some CLs on the Daily Show last night but I wasn't sure!!!


----------



## ShoeNoob

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ack!!! nipples!



lol I didn't even see that, I had to scroll back up to look after I read your message. wtf is wrong with her??


----------



## CCKL

cheryl...


----------



## sara999

i forgot to say how much i love lea michelle and i am ecstatic for glee and people becoming aware of her talent.

those look like old pictures of xtina??

poppy looks amazing


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Glee's Lea Michele


 
I really don't like Lea Michele's dress - LPs combo.

Anyway ... is KStew wearing CLs?


----------



## CelticLuv

Cheryl....ever heard of pasties?  did you really want the attention that much? :s


----------



## gemruby41

sara999 said:


> i forgot to say how much i love lea michelle and i am ecstatic for glee and people becoming aware of her talent.
> 
> *those look like old pictures of xtina??*
> 
> poppy looks amazing


She was on the set of "Burlesque" yesterday.


----------



## gemruby41

*Paris Hilton*







*Kelly Brook *


----------



## gemruby41

*Ciara*


----------



## Nico3327

^ too short!


----------



## jancedtif

^yep, but other than that she looks fantastic!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Why is Paris always so matchy matchy..eck!


----------



## nillacobain

deedeedelovely said:


> why is paris always so matchy matchy..eck!


 
ita


----------



## iMunz

Kelly Brook looks chic but Ciara's dress is way too short and only Paris Hilton would have a phone cover that would match her outfit


----------



## JuneHawk

Goodness gracious, I can almost see her crack!  There's a fine line between sexy and hooker-like....

ETA.  This is a great example of the type of people who need clothes made for them and not bought off the rack.  She has a big bootie, that takes up space.  Her (off the rack) clothes will always be shorter in the back then in the front.  If she had her clothes made for her, the seamstress could work around that and have clothes that fit well and did not look....like this.  I had to give my clothes fitting 2 cents


----------



## floridasun8

gemruby41 said:


> *Ciara*



There is NO way she can sit down in that dress without showing EVERYTHING!


----------



## icecreamom

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ack!!! nipples!


 
:lolots:I was thinking the same thing!! She should be :censor:


----------



## icecreamom

That dress is way too short!! I wouldn't like to be the person sitting in front of her! That would be too much information!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

bugmenot said:


> Cheryl Burke



Ha Ha HA! Don't you just love camera flash? Just when you think no one can see through your shirt BOOM! The flash can make appearances happen!


----------



## gemruby41

*Stephanie Pratt*


----------



## Perfect Day

Kate Moss looking so chic it is unbelievable!


----------



## meggyg8r

Baggaholic said:


> Ha Ha HA! Don't you just love camera flash? Just when you think no one can see through your shirt BOOM! The flash can make appearances happen!


 
Totally! And is it just me, or does that shirt look like she could be rocking a bra with it??? I mean, come on, at the very least, pasties...


----------



## Jahpson

Ciara and Cheryl Burke's outfits are completely gross.


----------



## sara999

but at least ciara is wearing pasties of some kind!!!


----------



## cl addict

we got a few of the '09 VS fashion show models rocking CLs!


----------



## flowergirly

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Why is Paris always so matchy matchy..eck!


 Garanimals.


----------



## flowergirly

Perfect Day said:


> Kate Moss looking so chic it is unbelievable!


 Yes!


----------



## creighbaby

gemruby41 said:


> *Heidi Montag*



I do like those socks


----------



## sara999

i know that outfit on heidi is incredibly busy...but i actually kind of like it. i think it's the best i've ever seen her look


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^if she lost the socks and the coat(give or take because of the weather) it wouldn't be half bad lol


----------



## legaldiva

^ Maybe she could just lose that douche she's married to.


----------



## moshi_moshi

legaldiva said:


> ^ Maybe she could just lose that douche she's married to.


 
AGREEED!!  and then she can give me her birkin too...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

legaldiva said:


> ^ Maybe she could just lose that douche she's married to.



bahahaha...I don't know why I think douche is such a funny word.


----------



## gemruby41

*Taylor Swift*


----------



## gemruby41

*Victoria Secret model*


----------



## Bitstuff

oo_let_me_see said:


> bahahaha...I don't know why I think douche is such a funny word.



Spencer is exactly like a douche: bad for women.


----------



## sara999

if taylor didn't have that frilly thing coming out of the bottom of her sweater she would look good


----------



## lilmissb

legaldiva said:


> ^ Maybe she could just lose that douche she's married to.


 
:lolots:  Top call!!!  Damn his hair is bigger than Fran Drescher's!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

legaldiva said:


> ^ Maybe she could just lose that douche she's married to.


 
that too


----------



## sara999

they don't even exist really in the UK and unfortunately i know way too much about them even though i've never TRIED to knnow anything about them!


----------



## gemruby41

*Miranda Kerr *


----------



## indypup

Miranda Kerr is so gorgeous.


----------



## Baggaholic

gemruby41 said:


> *Victoria Secret model*



I hate those skinny B***ches! 

I'm so yellus! Why can't I be a skinny B**ch?


----------



## ledaatomica

Baggaholic said:


> I hate those skinny B***ches!
> 
> I'm so yellus! Why can't I be a skinny B**ch?


 

You know when I saw the picture I thought to myself wow they are all so gorgeous but oh my they all 'look' the same in a cookie cutter way and frankly made me appreciate my imperfections more... but I like what you said better .. lol.


----------



## j0ann

bugmenot said:


> Cheryl Burke



is she carrying a burberry bag? it looks really cute!


----------



## JuneHawk

ledaatomica said:


> You know when I saw the picture I thought to myself wow they are all so gorgeous but oh my they all 'look' the same in a cookie cutter way and frankly made me appreciate my imperfections more... but I like what you said better .. lol.




Not only that but the girl on the right is way too skinny.  

I want to be thin but but that skinny.


----------



## sumnboutme

Alessandra looks hot...she doesn't look like she just had a baby


----------



## surlygirl

Baggaholic said:


> I hate those skinny B***ches!
> 
> I'm so yellus! Why can't I be a skinny B**ch?


 
*Bagg* - you are too funny! I feel the same way!


----------



## Baggaholic

Look at all the Loubs!


----------



## japskivt

Baggaholic said:


> I hate those skinny B***ches!
> 
> I'm so yellus! Why can't I be a skinny B**ch?



Bagg! HAHA! I totally agree!


----------



## brintee

Yay, Alessandra has on my YSL booties in that group pic!


----------



## gemruby41

*Eva Longoria*




*Katy Perry*




*Lauren Conrad*


----------



## floridasun8

gemruby41 said:


> *Eva Longoria*



Loving Eva's look and red VPs!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Baggaholic* ITA  I wanna be a skinny B*tch too :shame:


----------



## icecreamom

*Joann* hehehe.. I got so distracted by the n***e "incident" that I forgot to look at the rest of the picture... but it's true, that's a cute burberry purse!


----------



## Nico3327

^^ re:  LC - blue nailpolish is a 

re:  Katy Perry - love her look in this photo!


----------



## icecreamom

Miranda Kerr is so beautiful!!  (It's not fair... God should've given me a little bit of that too)


----------



## hya_been

I don't know if this is a repost - seems the search function is not working.
*Vivica A. Fox* in Maggies


----------



## icecreamom

Katy Perry looks so different in this pic, I couldn't recognize her! She looks chic


*Nico3327* the blue nailpolish and the red lips.. I don't get it, it doesn't look bad... but maybe they don't look good together!!??


----------



## hya_been

I lurve blue and I lurve blue nail polish, but I didn't even notice Lauren Conrad's I checked out the shoes!

Here's *Zoe Saldana* in Feticha


----------



## Bitstuff

OMG, Zoe is so tiny (and beautiful)! Those shoes look huge on her pocket-sized self.


----------



## sara999

zoe is worrying me!!! good grief girl eat a sandwich...please!


i think katy perry looks pretyt reasonable for once. although i msut admit that i HATE shirts that have criss=cross straps in the front. at least that dress....with the boob pads...just looks tacky to me


----------



## sumnboutme

brintee said:


> Yay, Alessandra has on my YSL booties in that group pic!



i totally thought that when i saw the pic too!!!


----------



## brintee

hehe!  I LOVE them on her! I need to find jeans that length so bad!



sumnboutme said:


> i totally thought that when i saw the pic too!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Victoria Beckham*


----------



## MichelleD

sara999 said:


> zoe is worrying me!!! *good grief girl eat a sandwich...please!
> 
> She needs a few sandwich's.  She's way too thin....*


----------



## katran26

sara999 said:


> zoe is worrying me!!! good grief girl eat a sandwich...please!
> 
> 
> i think katy perry looks pretyt reasonable for once. although i msut admit that i HATE shirts that have criss=cross straps in the front. at least that dress....with the boob pads...just looks tacky to me




I agree, she looks much thinner now than she did in Star Trek


----------



## katran26

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/fashion/2736900/Suri-Cruise-3-wears-high-heels.html

OK, check out the above - *Suri Cruise wears Louboutins?*


----------



## sumnboutme

^^CL himself said that's only a rumor, completely false...


----------



## Jahpson

love the colors of Vivica's shoes and I think Eva looks fantastic


----------



## alyssa08

omg suri cruise wearing heels? that's bizarre. she is so adorable though.


----------



## BagLover21

Love Vivica's 3.1 Phillip Lim dress and those MAGGIES!!! TDF!!!


----------



## sara999

c'mon ladies...the suri thing was a myth and it's been debunked by 'the man' himself. don't bring it up because it can start an annoyingly lengthy debate!


----------



## bugmenot

Olivia Munn


----------



## sara999

i don't know who that is but she has great legs!!!!


----------



## hya_been

*Cheryl Burke* in black patent alta iowas


----------



## icecreamom

^ I was gonna say the same thing, I googled her and only found "naughty" playboy pics... still, she has beautiful legs.


----------



## katran26

sara999 said:


> c'mon ladies...the suri thing was a myth and it's been debunked by 'the man' himself. don't bring it up because it can start an annoyingly lengthy debate!




sorry 

just saw it posted somewhere today...didn't think they were actually Loubies,  but, 

isn't she a  bit young for heels? lol


----------



## madamelizaking

^ the title should be  Cheryl Burke and her nipples not showing LOL


----------



## sara999

there is a shoe company that makes 'high hee's for babies. the heels aren't actually heels and if i recall correctly the shoes are only for babies who can't walk and the 'heel' is just more soft plush like the rest of the shoe...just shaped like a high heel. i am pretty sure that was what the whole debate was about.


i'm always a bit iffy of the feather dresses...sometimes they work and sometinmes they reallllly don't. but i like cheryl burke's! (and i like that there are no...chest wardrobe malfunctions! i mean..she's pretty...but...yeah)


----------



## katran26

sara999 said:


> there is a shoe company that makes 'high hee's for babies. the heels aren't actually heels and if i recall correctly the shoes are only for babies who can't walk and the 'heel' is just more soft plush like the rest of the shoe...just shaped like a high heel. i am pretty sure that was what the whole debate was about.



sounds kind of cute actually


----------



## honeybunch

Nico3327 said:


> ^^ re: LC - blue nailpolish is a
> 
> re: Katy Perry - love her look in this photo!


 
I think LC's nail polish is the limited edition Chanel Jade Green polish. I love it.


----------



## gemruby41

*Bridget Marquardt *




*Jenna Ushkowitz*


----------



## gemruby41

*Mel B*


----------



## gemruby41

*Paris Hilton Maykimay clutch*


----------



## gemruby41

*CoCo*


----------



## bugmenot

sara999 said:


> i don't know who that is but she has great legs!!!!



Olivia Munn is a host on the show "Attack of the Show" on G4 and she has a role in the upcoming Iron Man 2 movie


----------



## Jahpson

thank goodness Paris has on a full shoe and not sandals. Coco looks pretty good compared to her normal camel toe supportive outfits! Im sure any where she sits will be comfortable. LOL


----------



## gemruby41

Victoria&#8217;s Secret Fashion Show: Backstage 
*Heidi Klum *








*Selita Ebanks*


----------



## creighbaby

gemruby41 said:


> Victorias Secret Fashion Show: Backstage
> *Heidi Klum *



HK is not looking good here. Her dress could stand to be a few inches longer.


----------



## angelcove

^Really? I thought she looked great because she just had a baby.


----------



## boraxkim

*Some more of the "Angels" 









*


----------



## gemruby41

*Melody Thornton *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## sara999

i think HK looks good..just a bit tired!


----------



## nillacobain

angelcove said:


> ^Really? I thought she looked great because she just had a baby.


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## floridasun8

So, does anyone know when the VS Fashion Show is this year?  Ive started to see banners and such for it, but no dates.  I want to make sure I dont miss it because I usually dont watch much television.


----------



## LavenderIce

Fergie


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

floridasun8 said:


> So, does anyone know when the VS Fashion Show is this year? Ive started to see banners and such for it, but no dates. I want to make sure I dont miss it because I usually dont watch much television.


 
Dec. 1 ...


----------



## Bitstuff

That green dress is very, very ridiculous, but Fergie looks fantastic. To have a fortune, personal trainer and willpower...


----------



## gemruby41

*Miranda Kerr *




*Alessandra Ambrosio *


----------



## floridasun8

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Dec. 1 ...



Thanks!


----------



## icecreamom

HK looks beautiful! She just gave birth


----------



## floridasun8

Sorry to go off topic for a sec...but i*cecreammom*...I just realized you were from Orlando.  Me too!  Hi!  :salute:







:back2topic:


----------



## Jahpson

Fergie looks fantastic in that red dress


----------



## gemruby41

*Kim K*


----------



## japskivt

gemruby41 said:


> *Kim K*



Do not like that Alexander Wang dress on her. Too much boobage hanging out.


----------



## madamelizaking

I don't like that dress... period. Something about it. If the white were nude I might like it more?


----------



## ShoeNoob

That dress wouldn't look good in any color imo. Kim's got a great bod (kudos to her for not caving in to the Hollywood pressure of being 95 pounds), but this dress is so wrong on her in so many ways. Not sure who it *would* be good on though...


----------



## Jahpson

guess she is trying to shut down the implant rumors lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^rumors? them there boobies always looked way too natural to me lol


----------



## creighbaby

icecreamom said:


> HK looks beautiful! She just gave birth



I know she just birth, and she has a nice figure, but the phrase, "just because it fits, doesn't mean you should wear it," comes to mind when I look at the photo.


----------



## icecreamom

*floridasun8* Hi! I'm pleased to find somebody from Orlando here  Nice to meet you!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*J LO-American Music Awards rehearsals *


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ huh: i just dont understand any of that outfit... except for the shoes


----------



## eggpudding

^Even that part is a mess...she's wearing socks with them?!


----------



## eggpudding

I think Kim looks amazing in that dress...love Alexander Wang!


----------



## gemruby41

*Heidi Montag*


----------



## Nico3327

^ I really dislike these two.  Why are they famous?????  :wondering


----------



## PANda_USC

^I agree. Well..I've never liked anyone from Laguna Beach, the Hills etc..actually I cant even stand watching MTV period.


----------



## YaYa3

gemruby41 said:


> *J LO-American Music Awards rehearsals *



it's the sock trick!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^what's the sock trick?!?! Does it help stretch out shoes? I need advice on petals, vibrams, stretching etc etc


----------



## miriammarquez

Never wear socks with Louboutins 
She is getting costume designed shoes made for her by Christian Louboutin for the AMA's on November 22, 2009, when she performs her song Louboutins

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2009/11/20/jennifer-lopez-loves-louboutin/


----------



## Jahpson

i feel bad for those who will be watching the AMAs. Her new song is just awful


----------



## jancedtif

PANda_USC said:


> ^what's the sock trick?!?! Does it help stretch out shoes? I need advice on petals, vibrams, stretching etc etc


 
Yes, the sock trick is used to help stretch the shoes.  For example, if the toe box it tight, but the heel feels good, you can cut the heel part of the sock off and just wear the toe portion to stretch the toe box.


----------



## PANda_USC

*janced*, thank you!! I think I'll need to try the sock trick!


----------



## iMunz

Wait her new song is called Louboutin?!!...How tacky!


----------



## carlinha

what in the world is jlo wearing??!?!?!!? :weird:wondering


----------



## Alice1979

carlinha said:


> what in the world is jlo wearing??!?!?!!? :weird:wondering


 
My thought exactly.


----------



## sara999

well just watch her on TV but turn the sound off??


----------



## mikakaren

creighbaby said:


> HK is not looking good here. Her dress could stand to be a few inches longer.


 
I wish I looked that good 5 weeks after having a baby! me = super jealous


----------



## JuneHawk

I've never really liked Jennifer Lopez I like her even less every time I hear something about her. Ugh.  She calls that music?


----------



## LavenderIce

Sorry if posted, y'all been busy in this thread!

Elizabeth Reaser







Another VS Model, someone tell us who it is






Another of Kim


----------



## gemruby41

*Kristin Cavallari *


----------



## sara999

she just needs to wear closed toed shoes or peep toes only for the rest of her life and she'll do okay


----------



## gemruby41

*Bar Refaeli *


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Sorry if posted, y'all been busy in this thread!
> 
> Elizabeth Reaser


 
She's so beautiful!!


----------



## sara999

i agree! elizabeth reaser looks gorgeous. im' jsut rewatching grey's season 3...so weird to see her as ava/rebecca!


bar rafieli.WOW. i wish i hadher body!


----------



## CCKL

sara999 said:


> she just needs to wear closed toed shoes or peep toes only for the rest of her life and she'll do okay



:lolots:


----------



## honeybunch

gemruby41 said:


> *Miranda Kerr *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alessandra Ambrosio *


 
Which shoes are these please?


----------



## CCKL

^^Miranda's look like Miss Clichy and Alessandra's look like Bianca


----------



## gemruby41

*Nicky Hilton *


----------



## surlygirl

has anyone seen that particular color of the Maggies in post #182 anywhere? looks like blue suede black toe. love that colorway!


----------



## Jahpson

ok....and Kristen C's jumpsuit is a hell no


----------



## _Danielle_

LavenderIce said:


> Sorry if posted, y'all been busy in this thread!
> 
> Another VS Model, someone tell us who it is


I think here name Is Izabel Goulart


----------



## needloub

Jahpson said:


> ok....and Kristen C's jumpsuit is a hell no


 
:lolots: ita.  The jumpsuit could've been cute if it was paired with another pair of shoes, maybe?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love Kris C jumpsuit


----------



## sumnboutme

surlygirl said:


> has anyone seen that particular color of the Maggies in post #182 anywhere? looks like blue suede black toe. love that colorway!



i think someone mentioned that they're "runway" only


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> i think someone mentioned that they're "runway" only



yeah i think so too...


----------



## lilmissb

Love Elizabeth Reaser! Yuck to JLo and KC. The jumpsuit would be better with wedges or something.


----------



## justkell

I think that runway version of the Maggie is my personal fave out of all of them.


----------



## evychew

gemruby41 said:


> *Miranda Kerr *



Which ones are these? miss clichy 140?


----------



## surlygirl

justkell said:


> I think that runway version of the Maggie is my personal fave out of all of them.


 
me too, *kell*!

thanks *sumn* and *carlinha* for the intel! I would love to find a pair in that colorway.


----------



## X0X0

Miranda looks amazing in her CLs.


----------



## MikaelaN

evychew said:


> Which ones are these? miss clichy 140?



Yes, those look like the miss clichy 140s.


----------



## gemruby41

*Cheryl Cole *


----------



## carlinha

cheryl cole usually looks amazing, but i am not liking those booties with that dress!


----------



## gemruby41

*Kristen Bell*


----------



## jancedtif

^Love her shoes, but hate her dress or skirt and tube top or whatever it is.


----------



## chelleybelley

Fergie's wearing suede thigh high boots on the AMA's right now!  Not sure which style they are...


----------



## madamepink

chelleybelley said:


> Fergie's wearing suede thigh high boots on the AMA's right now!  Not sure which style they are...




I like her whole outfit.


----------



## gemruby41

*Fergie *


----------



## chelleybelley

madamepink said:


> I like her whole outfit.



Yes, she looks awesome.  And I never know how she dances around like that in those heels -- so effortlessly!


----------



## madamepink

Need to hopefully see a pic of Fergie's performance outfit.


----------



## hya_been

I do not like the pearlescent metallic of Kristen Bell's dress either.


----------



## lilmissb

Yuck to both Cheryl & Kristen. So sad as they're normally pretty stylish ladies.


----------



## Jahpson

Fergie looks good there


----------



## CelticLuv

gemruby41 said:


> *Cheryl Cole *



Her feet look so TINY! 
I have small feet but this style seems to make her feet look so small...cute but tiny


----------



## chelleybelley

Here's Fergie in her boots during the AMA performance... not sure what the style is..


----------



## LavenderIce

Sofia Vergara in *CROC NPs*


----------



## Jahpson

Sofia looks fabulous

her shoes should have been more nude though, that looks like camel or something


----------



## jancedtif

Love Sophia!


----------



## LavenderIce

Fergie:


----------



## jancedtif

Leave it to my girl *Lav* to find the best pics!  Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome jance!  There are so many people who do a fanstatic job posting here, I feel that the pics I post are repetitive, but I enjoy looking at celebs pics, especially celebs in CLs!  I like postings pics, even if they are repetitive just so people can see what a shoe looks like in different angles and how it might fit.


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Porter (Diddy's baby mama)


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm amused that Miranda Kerr is sexing it up amonst the weaves on the floor.


----------



## Jahpson

^ 

Kim looks good, she is definitely a crest kid

Was Paris at the awards or was she on her way to the movies?


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris was going to the movies, looks like at The Grove.


----------



## hya_been

I agree *Lav* it's fun to spot the CLs even if it's a repost. Especially finding a pic with the red soles showing can sometimes be tricky.

*Jennifer Meyer* (Tobey Macguire's wife I believe she designs jewelery.) She's in lizard Madame Claudes.





Another woman at the Brothers Premiere in Leopard Miss Clichy Booties (I think).  Anyone know who she is?





Taylor Swift in Black Nappa ?? (Any ideas?)





EDIT: Here are some more pics, I'm thinking Declics.


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> You're welcome jance! *There are so many people who do a fanstatic job posting here*, I feel that the pics I post are repetitive, but I enjoy looking at celebs pics, especially celebs in CLs! I like postings pics, even if they are repetitive just so people can see what a shoe looks like in different angles and how it might fit.


 
Are are so right, but I should have clarified.  People wanted to see Fergie's performance boots and then *BOOM* you post the pic!


----------



## jancedtif

Love Kim's dress and she has nice legs!


----------



## hya_been

I'm bad with this season's style names so here is *Taylor Swift * in ??


----------



## gemruby41

*Taylor Swift*


----------



## LavenderIce

Fergie


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Jahpson

wow Fergie, to a basketball game? she has heart


----------



## OrangeFizz

LavenderIce said:


> Paris Hilton



Cheese and Rice, she looks so tacky; I love it


----------



## madamelizaking

W....t....f....



lavenderice said:


> fergie


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham


 
G.R.E.A.T. outfit!!!


----------



## YaYa3

victoria beckham looks like a hag in that picture.  and paris ... black tights with red shoes?  ugh.


----------



## LavenderIce

Anna Paquin


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## buzzytoes

Paris has somehow managed to make her legs look fat in that skirt. Why on earth was she wearing that to the movies??? Was it a premier or just a movie??


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow I love Kim's and Fergie's outfits


----------



## Speedah

Is it weird that I saw Paris' outfit and the first thing that came to mind was Tom Cruise in "Risky Business"?  Ewwww...

JLo's outfit looks ridiculous. Above the waist I love it, below...I have no idea but it looks like an invasion of the ho-bots.


----------



## LavenderIce

Alessandra Ambrosio with band aids on her heels.  I think she'd fare better with heel grips, blister block or mole skin.


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Fergie
















I always have to post the other Peas with her






blurry pic, but I think she wore the Moniques for the BEP performance there as well


----------



## LavenderIce

More from VS


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## LavenderIce

More of Heidi Klum


----------



## savvysgirl

Those satin Maggies are just scrummy


----------



## icecreamom

*Randy Jackson's wife??*


----------



## icecreamom

*Debi Mazar*


----------



## CLs4eva

gemruby41 said:


> *Taylor Swift*



OOOH I loooooooove these.  What style are they????    And where can I find them???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ decolico


----------



## Speedah

I had to look up "scrummy" on Urban Dictionary because I thought it was synonymous with "scummy." ush:


----------



## CLs4eva

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ decolico



Thanks naked!  Are they a new style? Do you know where they are available?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CLs4eva said:


> Thanks naked! Are they a new style? Do you know where they are available?


 
They are from this season (fall) and I think saks had them ... or maybe the boutiques.

Sorry i'm not super familiar with this style ..


----------



## LavenderIce

CLs4eva said:


> OOOH I loooooooove these. What style are they????  And where can I find them???


 
As naked said they are the Decocolico.  That particular color is at Neiman Marcus stores not online.


----------



## brintee

Haha! When I first read it I thought you said Scummy! I was about to  hehe 



Speedah said:


> I had to look up "scrummy" on Urban Dictionary because I thought it was synonymous with "scummy." ush:


----------



## Jahpson

love fergies outfits in the previous pages


----------



## CLs4eva

Thanks Naked & Lavender!!!


----------



## katran26

Jahpson said:


> love fergies outfits in the previous pages




agree - she's getting better looking every day, I love that hair color on her


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## floridasun8

LavenderIce said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones



Thats a woman that I absolutely love!  So gorgeous, so classy and just perfect!


----------



## Livia1

I think I'm in love ... must-have-these!


----------



## sara999

nail genius and jazz singer (oh how i love this woman!) deborah lippmann (photos taken from her blog)


----------



## rdgldy

Catherine is just stunning!!


----------



## jancedtif

Cahterine looks so chic!


----------



## carlinha

i DIE for catherine's bag....


----------



## PANda_USC

*catherine* looks so chic! And oh yes..croc H, way to go!!! Panda wants!!


----------



## 8mc8

What style is Rihanna wearing? I'm still learning to recognize the different pumps


----------



## gemruby41

*Katherine Heigl * 







*Rihanna & person next to her*


----------



## brintee

From the front it kind of looks like the Feticha, but its hard to tell because I cant see the heel on them...



8mc8 said:


> What style is Rihanna wearing? I'm still learning to recognize the different pumps


----------



## gemruby41

*Rihanna*


----------



## gemruby41

*Keke Palmer *


----------



## sara999

i like the orlans in general...just not sure how i feel about htem with that dress. feels like it'd be better suited with a flirty sandal or pump


----------



## shockboogie

gemruby41 said:


> *Rihanna & person next to her*



I WANT those shoes!!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

gemruby41 said:


> *Rihanna & person next to her*


Rihanna looks like some sort of beige reptilian humanoid creature!


----------



## legaldiva

Everytime I see Rihanna's weird wave hairstyle, I want to vomit.  It's to high for how narrow her face is.


----------



## maianh_8686

LavenderIce said:


> More of Fergie



Could somebody id her dress??? I'm in love with that dress... Thank you *LavenderIce* for posting


----------



## japskivt

Fergie:


----------



## nillacobain

maianh_8686 said:


> Could somebody id her dress??? I'm in love with that dress... Thank you *LavenderIce* for posting


 
I'm quite sure it is from Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## madamepink

Fergie looks great!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

I need a pair of Strass's like Fergie-Ferg's


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock*, I could see you rockin' Rihanna's fierce shoes!!!


----------



## shockboogie

PANda_USC said:


> *shock*, I could see you rockin' Rihanna's fierce shoes!!!




Thanks for the confidence in me, *PANda*

If I had those shoes, I'd wear them everywhere -  even at the grocery store! Haha!:greengrin:


----------



## diorfashion

^Apparently, both Rihanna's dress and shoes were created by The Blonds and nOir Jewelry.  At nOir's online blog, you can read about the process in detail.


----------



## maianh_8686

nillacobain said:


> I'm quite sure it is from Dolce & Gabbana.



Thank you *nillacobain*


----------



## LavenderIce

Selita E.


----------



## Lynny0780

this pic of Shakira is from a couple months ago but i didnt see it posted, and the shoes are great so i thought i would post it.


----------



## mikakaren

maianh_8686 said:


> Thank you *nillacobain*


 
it's actually from Naeem Khan


----------



## nillacobain

mikakaren said:


> it's actually from Naeem Khan


 
I think the gold dress is from Naeem Khan,too but the red lace one is from Dolce and Gabbana. Let me check it.


----------



## hya_been

Yep *Nilla* gold is Naeem Khan and red is D & G.


----------



## nillacobain

hya_been said:


> Yep *Nilla* gold is Naeem Khan and red is D & G.


 
Thanks


----------



## MissCL

shakira looks like hilary duff


----------



## mikakaren

nillacobain said:


> I think the gold dress is from Naeem Khan,too but the red lace one is from Dolce and Gabbana. Let me check it.


 
oohhh I thought she was inquiring about the gold dress


----------



## gemruby41

*Ellen Pompeo *







*Nicky Hilton *




*Kelly Brook *




*George Clooney's girlfriend Elisabetta Canalis*




*J LO*


----------



## luxlover

^^ is Jlo doing an ad for louboutins??


----------



## Baggaholic

gemruby41 said:


> *J LO*



Now this us bad A$$! is this a whole body shoe suit?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Baggaholic said:


> Now this us bad A$$! is this a whole body shoe suit?



if it is, i'd imagine it wouldn't be easy to tinkle!


----------



## madamepink

Wow


----------



## Nieners

What style is Ellen wearing? I need flat boots!


----------



## nillacobain

mikakaren said:


> oohhh I thought she was inquiring about the gold dress


----------



## Baggaholic

melialuvs2shop said:


> if it is, i'd imagine it wouldn't be easy to tinkle!



Not if you slit that baby where the sun don't shine. 

This would look killer as "evening" wear


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita Von Tease


----------



## kiabear3

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2347981/christina-aguilera-short-blonde-bob-haircut-10/

I email the CL boutique asking when this colorway for Maggie would be available. They replied that its not the Maggie style but a style called Calypso and it costs $3595!  I died!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ it's because that shoe is strass


----------



## kiabear3

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ it's because that shoe is strass



Strass?  What does that mean?


----------



## carlinha

kiabear3 said:


> Strass?  What does that mean?



swarowski crystals.


----------



## Nereavi

Some of Paris Hilton's new shoe collection have red sole. Look at this

on her twitter http://twitpic.com/photos/parishilton
the collection http://www.parishiltonsite.net/parishiltonshoeline.php

available at zappos http://www.heels.com/shoe-brand/paris-hilton-shoes
and heels.com http://www.heels.com/shoe-brand/paris-hilton-shoes
this one is similar to Valenino's  http://www.heels.com/womens-shoes/s...ampaign=affiliate&utm_source=aff_id&atrack=cj


----------



## fashion16

^^^Though I admit they look red, I believe someone said they are actually hot pink. Either way, Paris has absolutely no creative artistic ability and I see her as just a copy cat.


----------



## Baggaholic

I wish Paris would trip on her fake heels & drop dead! ugh! I can't stand the sight of her!  







Nereavi said:


> Some of Paris Hilton's new shoe collection have red sole. Look at this
> 
> on her twitter http://twitpic.com/photos/parishilton
> the collection http://www.parishiltonsite.net/parishiltonshoeline.php
> 
> available at zappos http://www.heels.com/shoe-brand/paris-hilton-shoes
> and heels.com http://www.heels.com/shoe-brand/paris-hilton-shoes
> this one is similar to Valenino's  http://www.heels.com/womens-shoes/s...ampaign=affiliate&utm_source=aff_id&atrack=cj


----------



## Baggaholic

LavenderIce said:


> Dita Von Tease



She looks so morbid! Is she trying to get a part in the Twilight movies? She's so pale looking. I think she might be a real vampire. Or maybe she need some vitamins in her system. Either way she's scary looking. I'd run if I saw her.


----------



## karwood

I watched Rashida Jones on the Jimmy Fallon Show aired on 11/26. She was wearing the Black and White Damas Greissimos. This is the best pic I could find.


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I watched Rashida Jones on the Jimmy Fallon Show aired on 11/26. She was wearing the Black and White Damas Greissimos. This is the best pic I could find.



*DAMN YOU KAR*!!!!  you are making me want the black/white ones now too!!!!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> *DAMN YOU KAR*!!!!  you are making me want the black/white ones now too!!!!


 
They are gorgeous! Everytime I saw the shoes, I  rewinded and paused. I wanted to see these shoes in every possible angle. My DH asked " Did you spot another pair Loubies on TV?" LOL!:couch:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm dying for the white/black ones *Karwood!* You need to live closer to me so we can just share our collections!


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i'm dying for the white/black ones *karwood!* you need to live closer to me so we can just share our collections!


 
lol!!


----------



## Alice1979

I think Dita looks gorgeous and radiant. I love her porcelain skin.


----------



## sara999

Alice1979 said:


> I think Dita looks gorgeous and radiant. I love her porcelain skin.


same!!


----------



## sumnboutme

Alice1979 said:


> I think Dita looks gorgeous and radiant. I love her porcelain skin.



ita!


----------



## Jahpson

same. I like her style.

she is true to herself and image. no sun burnt skin and we all know that brunettes run it


----------



## nillacobain

Alice1979 said:


> I think Dita looks gorgeous and radiant. I love her porcelain skin.


 
Same.


----------



## karwood

I agree! Dita is not only stunning, but glamorous!


----------



## ShoeNoob

karwood said:


> I agree! Dita is not only stunning, but glamorous!



Throwing in another "Me too!" I'm naturally really pale and always feel self-conscious about it. Seeing people like Dita be successful and in fact admired for her skin tone is really positive for me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ShoeNoob said:


> Throwing in another "Me too!" I'm naturally really pale and always feel self-conscious about it. Seeing people like Dita be successful and in fact admired for her skin tone is really positive for me.


 
I'm naturally pale too! Not everyone can be tanned like a football! 

I think Dita looks amazing! Her body a bangin!


----------



## babysweetums

hello, does anyone have the picture of gwenyth paltrow in the christian louboutin city girl in luggage? she was in NYC eating at the waverly inn...or any ideas where to find it? or any other celeb wearing them? thanks


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not everyone can be tanned like a football!



hey!  whatcha saying about me girl???!!! are you saying i look like a football?  

j/k!!! 

i love everyone's skintones... porcelain or golden or otherwise!


----------



## Baggaholic

Football!!! I wish!

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I still think I'll run from her :salute:

You seen Death Becomes Her? Dita reminds me of that movie. That whole Burlesque/Marylin Manson thing creeps me out.


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## Bitstuff

I like Dita's devotion to her look; but most of all I admire her sexual confidence.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> hey! whatcha saying about me girl???!!! are you saying i look like a football?
> 
> j/k!!!
> 
> i love everyone's skintones... porcelain or golden or otherwise!


 
hahahahha .. of course not! You are gorgeous!


----------



## X0X0

Dita is gorgeous; I love porcelain skin and she sure knows how to pose like a lady.


----------



## gemruby41

*Catherine Zeta Jones *


----------



## tresjoliex

^What style is that?


----------



## Jahpson

tresjoliex said:


> ^What style is that?


 

I was just about to ask what were you talking about [her bag] until I realized this is the shoe forum. LOL

Me:
1. purseminded
2. shoewhore


----------



## Jahpson

Baggaholic said:


> Football!!! I wish!
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I still think I'll run from her :salute:
> 
> You seen Death Becomes Her? Dita reminds me of that movie. That whole Burlesque/Marylin Manson thing creeps me out.


 

Love that movie!!

I'm football colored too (LOL). But its nice to see a celeb who embraces her natural skin color and doesn't look so....leathery


----------



## Baggaholic

Jahpson said:


> Love that movie!!
> 
> I'm football colored too (LOL). But its nice to see a celeb who embraces her natural skin color and doesn't look so....leathery



She brightens her face. It's a fact. You can even see it in her before's and afters


----------



## LavenderIce

Danica Patrick











Coco


----------



## LavenderIce

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Speedah

Coco is soooo....gross.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Speedah said:


> Coco is soooo....gross.



just a lil bit


----------



## phiphi

oh. coco. no. just. no.


----------



## PANda_USC

^lololol.


----------



## Bitstuff

Coco is damned hilarious. I don't want her to ever change!


----------



## jancedtif

Has Coco lost weight?


----------



## bugmenot

Miranda Kerr


----------



## sara999

Bitstuff said:


> Coco is damned hilarious. I don't want her to ever change!


same!!! she knows that everyone thinks she is a joke and just plays it up. i love her even if we don't have the same sense of style. she rocks hers, no apologies


----------



## shockboogie

^^I agree! I love how tacky Coco is... THAT makes her awesome! Love it!

..and her "camel toe" just ROCKS!!! Hehehee...


----------



## cindy74

who is coco she isent famous here


----------



## savvysgirl

jancedtif said:


> Has Coco lost weight?


 
I thought she had too *jance. *


----------



## Jahpson

cindy74 said:


> who is coco she isent famous here


 
Camel Toe Queen.




There must be something wrong with me, because I like that outfit she is wearing. lol


----------



## madamelizaking

As monsieur louboutin has said..

prostitutes buy louboutin to feel classier and classy women by louboutins to feel a bit trashier ... lol


----------



## Jahpson

^ I was just about to say that she spends all of his money in her shoes. and was almost tempted to ask which skank-n-shop store she got that pleather jacket


----------



## hya_been

*Cindy* she's married to Ice-T the guy from Law and Order with the pony tail.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice-T


----------



## erinmiyu

i also appreciate how deliciously tacky coco t is! she's kind of a caricature of herself at this point. her boob job is all kinds of nasty though.


----------



## labellavita27

what kind of booties does she have on? i want them?! discounted!


bugmenot said:


> Miranda Kerr


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ I don't know, but the last time I was that flexible I was in elementary school


----------



## brintee

I saw another pic of her and they looked like the Ariella Talons to me...


----------



## hya_been

*Melanie Lynskey* in declic 140s?  I recognized the actress, but had never heard her name.  She was in The Informant! Here's her imdb page http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001491/.


----------



## karwood

She was on the TV series "Two and a Half Men". She played the character Rose. She was the one obsessed with Charlie Sheen's character.



hya_been said:


> *Melanie Lynskey* in declic 140s? I recognized the actress, but had never heard her name. She was in The Informant! Here's her imdb page http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001491/.


----------



## floridasun8

THAT'S ROSE?!?!?    OMG, I didn't recognize her at all!  LOL  I love Two and a Half Men.    Love her off white declics too!


----------



## madamelizaking

I ... Spy...

Nude metallic Biancas??


----------



## PANda_USC

^wow..those shoes are amazing!


----------



## Elise499

Olivia Munn in Feticha


----------



## lilmissb

Melanie Lynskey was also the nice stepsister in Ever After with Drew Barrymore. 

Those metallic nudes looks awesome.


----------



## sara999

lilmissb said:


> Melanie Lynskey was also the nice stepsister in Ever After with Drew Barrymore.


THAT'S why she looked so familiar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hya_been

lilmissb said:


> Melanie Lynskey was also the nice stepsister in Ever After with Drew Barrymore.
> 
> Those metallic nudes looks awesome.



I knew I'd seen her somewhere else and I've never watched 2 1/2 Men so I was a little confused. Thanks *lilmiss*.


----------



## Nereavi

Kim Kardashian tweeted: Sent this pic of me wearing Louboutins & Christian Louboutin himself called & said I have a great arch! I want 2 faint!!!!!!

http://twitpic.com/rk0p2


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehe, I have a wealth of trivial information in my head. Too bad it can't be used for good!

I would love to have a dialogue with Msr Louboutin himself!!!


----------



## PlatinumSM

Madonna was wearing these boots in her "Celebration" video, I think, but they were leather instead of suede.  What style are these?  Were the leather versions available to the public?

http://www.splendicity.com/files/2009/07/christian-louboutin-otk-boots.jpg

http://www.queenofpop.eu/news/images/celebrationvideo1.jpg

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sumnboutme

^supre fifre - available in both leather and suede


----------



## gemruby41

*Victoria Silvstedt *








*Fergie *







*Jennifer Nettles *







*Kristin Cavallari *


----------



## gemruby41

*Keri Hilson *


----------



## Cherbaby1luv4u

cdn.thefrisky.com/images/uploads/keeping_up_with_the_kardashians_season4_m.jpg

Love Khloe's shoes!  Does anyone know the style name?  Never seen them before.


----------



## Cherbaby1luv4u

^^

My image isn't loading properly.  I'll work this out.


----------



## floridasun8

Ughhh, another woman with shoes that are too big!!!  ^ Those pink VGs.   It makes my skin crawl just looking at them because if it was me, I'd be flat on my face trying to take one step!  lol


----------



## hya_been

*Cherbaby* it's because the image has to be hosted at certain websites such as flikr or photobucket or you can save it to your computer and then click 'go advanced' when replying and then click 'manage attachments'.

EDIT - I went ahead and did it for you.  I think those are the Calypso, but I'm not 100%.  If they are though, they're about $3000.


----------



## Cherbaby1luv4u

^^
Thanks so much Hya.  
$3000 ouch.  They are beautiful...sigh.  A girl can dream.


----------



## Bitstuff

Oh my, Victoria Silvstedt has changed so much in a few years. She was freaky-looking before due to all the surgery, I didn't believe it could get worse. Silly me.


----------



## Speedah

Oh my...

Kristin Cavalleri doesn't look half bad when her wayward toes are safely hidden away! 

There is something I find disturbing about the Kardashian photo. I love the Calypsos on Khloe but it just seems like Kourtney is trying to keep up with Khloe and Kim even though she's pregnant. She looks great but it seems like a very strange ad to me.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^you aren't the only one with that view on Kourt, *speedah*. It is almost like she refuses to grasp the realization she is expecting a child. Not saying she have sexy pregp pics but she is still acting like pre prego Kourt.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Ita!


----------



## icecreamom

^^ ITA... something in that picture is just wrong..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Kim's boobies look like torpedos!


----------



## jancedtif

:lolots:^


----------



## babysweetums

i totally agree that kardashian photo is all kinds of wrong...so very desperate


----------



## PANda_USC

I don't know who this *Nettles* person is but her galaxies are not well fitted at all.

I don't like Keri Hilson's outfit but oyy...she's so pretty!!!


----------



## karwood

Sarah Jessica Parker featured in the Glamour Jan. 2010 issue:










In this pic, she is wearng satin and lace Lady Page:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

She's so gorgeous 

...and I want those lace lady page


----------



## compulsive

LOVEEE SJP! I'm SO getting those lace LP's if I don't like my grey flannel ones when they come


----------



## karwood

Miranda Kerr wearing gray flannel Lady Page, also Glamour magazine. This was a two page spread pic, that is why the pic is split.


----------



## lilmissb

Lace LP's...


----------



## lilmissb

socks with LP's???


----------



## needloub

I guess SJP got on the CL bandwagon...and forgot about Manolos?  LOL!


----------



## PlatinumSM

sumnboutme said:


> ^supre fifre - available in both leather and suede



Thanks!

xx


----------



## Alice1979

Love SJP. She always looks fabulous in anything, everything.


----------



## carlinha

^me too!


----------



## miriammarquez

fadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/fnp_ew_0041306.jpgfadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/fnp_ew_0041312.jpgfadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/fnp_ew_0041315.jpgfadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/fnp_ew_0041301.jpgfadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/fnp_ew_0041316.jpg


----------



## CCKL

PANda_USC said:


> I don't know who this *Nettles* person is but her galaxies are not well fitted at all.



:lolots:YEA!!!  its like at least 1 size too big for her...


----------



## Nereavi

I don't know her name 
http://img235.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=62397_Claudine_Keane_122_551lo.jpg


----------



## gemruby41

*Pharrell Williams and his girlfriend wearing CL's*


----------



## karwood

Emily Blunt wearing Candy:


----------



## Nico3327

Jennifer Nettles is the lead singer for the country band Sugarland.  And her VG's are at least a whole size too big.  Why even wear them at that point?  

I have such a crush on Pharrell....


----------



## Elise499

Stacy Keibler in Titi











Jana Kramer in Banana


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Stacy Keibler looks gorgeous!!


----------



## jancedtif

Jana is a little cutie, but her shoes are waaayyyy too big.


----------



## babysweetums

i love miranda kerr, she is so gorgeous, who else could make me want put on argyle socks with my louboutins lol...looove her =) and how cool is pharrell


----------



## PANda_USC

*nico*, thanks for the info! I agree! and pharrell is cute!..he just has that natural swagger..I cant explain it.

*stacy's got some nice glitter shimmer going on...her cl's are so pretty under that lighting

*kramer's bananas look too big too...


----------



## alyssa08

Nico3327 said:


> Jennifer Nettles is the lead singer for the country band Sugarland. And her VG's are at least a whole size too big. Why even wear them at that point?
> 
> I have such a crush on Pharrell....


 
mmm, MMM! me too nico. he is so cute and his gf is


----------



## Nico3327

^ who is his girlfriend?


----------



## moshi_moshi

Nico3327 said:


> Jennifer Nettles is the lead singer for the country band Sugarland. And her VG's are at least a whole size too big. Why even wear them at that point?
> 
> *I have such a crush on Pharrell....*


 
omg me tooooooo!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Fergie


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## LavenderIce

Alessandra Ambrosio











Real Desperate Housewife Dina M


----------



## PANda_USC

Fergies got some legs on her!!

Cheryl Cole always looks amazing..and she's so petite too!


----------



## needloub

^^You're right...Fergie's legs are amazing....ok now time to hit the gym!!


----------



## lilmissb

Who is Stacy?

The bananas are big!

Fergie looks OLD in that last photo! I do like the brown hair on her much more though.


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> *Who is Stacy*?
> 
> The bananas are big!
> 
> Fergie looks OLD in that last photo! I do like the brown hair on her much more though.



She was on WWE and Dancing with the Stars and something else...I don't remember, lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Holly Madison


----------



## misselizabeth22

I love Holly.
She's beautiful


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the info *Debbie!*


----------



## samhainophobia

I can't tell the Olsens apart anymore now that they're both back to blonde.  Is the one on the right Mary-Kate?  That dress is ridiculous.

re: Cheryl Cole...sigh.  Is there anything more perfect than nude patent?  So understated, so fabulous.

ETA: WTF, Kourtney Kardashian.  That just ain't right.


----------



## Alegory

gemruby41 said:


> *Pharrell Williams and his girlfriend wearing CL's*


 Is it a girl with him? Im not making fun I really can't tell?


----------



## ShoeNoob

I'm really not feeling the "Fred" or whatever style that is for women. The ones for guys are fine, but CL's ballet flats and penny loafers look far better on women imo. No offense to anyone here who might have those, just my own opinion.


----------



## sara999

just removes you from ebay competition with me if they ever pop up!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## jancedtif

samhainophobia said:


> I can't tell the Olsens apart anymore now that they're both back to blonde. Is the one on the right Mary-Kate? *That dress is ridiculous.*
> 
> re: Cheryl Cole...sigh. Is there anything more perfect than nude patent? So understated, so fabulous.
> 
> ETA: WTF, Kourtney Kardashian. That just ain't right.


 

Which one?  Both dresses look ridiculous!


----------



## needloub

The one on the right is Mary Kate Olsen.  She usually scrunches up her face more than Ashley.  I know...weird observation LOL!


----------



## Bitstuff

LavenderIce said:


> Holly Madison



Holy bronzer, Batman!


----------



## sara999

ITA! i forgot to mention it when i was commenting. she gets darker and more orange the closer you get to her feet


----------



## surlygirl

I noticed Holly's ombre tan, too. Hmmmm.

I like Mary Kate's dress. The black lace kimono dress, right? Especially love the elephant belt! Hee.


----------



## roussel

Fergie's legs are amazing!  So toned and just perfect!


----------



## sara999

i think the elephant belt is a christopher ross?? love his statement animal belt buckles! i also love the kimono dress as well!!!


----------



## hya_been

samhainophobia said:


> I can't tell the Olsens apart anymore now that they're both back to blonde.  Is the one on the right Mary-Kate?  That dress is ridiculous.



Here's the trick I use, at least for pics of them together.  Mary-Kate does the weird pursed lip thing, but I *may* be wrong.


----------



## sumnboutme

i  the Olsen twins!  
Ashley is on the left and MK is on the right.



kaeleigh said:


>


----------



## PoshPepper

gemruby41 said:


> *Heidi Montag*




Sorry, I know this is off topic and rhetorical, but why are these two even in something referring to celebrity? Since when these two known as 'celebrities'? Perhaps a thread needs to be started called 'Fame whores and their...', I think that would be a much more appropriate place for them. Not to mention many others.


----------



## surlygirl

sara999 said:


> i think the elephant belt is a christopher ross?? love his statement animal belt buckles! i also love the kimono dress as well!!!


 
thanks, *sara*!


----------



## kaeleigh

^^ I want a elephant belt!


----------



## shopaholic7

I also notice that Mary Kate always wears way more eyeliner than Ashley...that's how I always tell the two apart.


----------



## LavenderIce

Blake Lively


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Garner


----------



## carlinha

blake is gorgeous but i am not feeling the coussin at all... looks weird


----------



## Bitstuff

I love the Coussin! It may be mine one day.


----------



## X0X0

sumnboutme said:


> i  the Olsen twins!
> Ashley is on the left and MK is on the right.


 
Is that a croc H constance in Ashley's hand? I love MK's CLs.


----------



## needloub

Mary Kate and Ashley do look different.  To me, you can tell them apart easily.  Still lovin' the Lady Gres, especially the color.


----------



## alyssa08

mary kate always looks kind of haggard, sry2say. ashley is more put together.

I love the coussin on other people but I don't think they'd work with my feet


----------



## hya_been

I love the different ways we tell them apart.  I think the Lady Gres look great on Mary Kate - I realized I never commented.

As for the Coussin, I'm not really a fan. I like the Bridget better. I find it crazy how the Bridget has grown on me, but it's a really unique fun style.  I like the ones with the pewter python heel that *Dessye* has in her avi and that are available on NAP UK.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton


----------



## foxycleopatra

Certainly wouldn't call her a celebrity (or maybe she qualifies one in this era of Heidi-and-Spencer-The-Hills-realityTV-trash-celebrity-dom?), but here's *Rachel Uchitel* the NYC club owner/VIP schmoozer/now most famously known as Tiger Woods' mistress #1:











from http://www.blackbookmag.com/article/prime-mover-rachel-uchitel-vip-diva/3300


----------



## babysweetums

nicky hilton is so cute, shes worn those a few times now


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## babysweetums




----------



## babysweetums




----------



## brintee

^^I love Paris' tights!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Khloe Kardashian*


----------



## needloub

^^I'm not liking the hair so much, but her shoes are TDF!


----------



## LavenderIce

needloub said:


> ^^I'm not liking the hair so much, but her shoes are TDF!


 
Kim was sporting that hairstyle too!  Here's another of Khloe w/Kim


----------



## shockboogie

^^They must have "BUMPITS" in that hive!


----------



## archygirl

foxycleopatra said:


> Certainly wouldn't call her a celebrity (or maybe she qualifies one in this era of Heidi-and-Spencer-The-Hills-realityTV-trash-celebrity-dom?), but here's *Rachel Uchitel* the NYC club owner/VIP schmoozer/now most famously known as Tiger Woods' mistress #1:
> 
> blackbookmag.com/ee/images/uploads2/rachel-uchitel-prime-movers.jpg
> 
> blackbookmag.com/ee/images/uploads/rachel-uchitel-dogs.jpg
> 
> from http://www.blackbookmag.com/article/prime-mover-rachel-uchitel-vip-diva/3300



CLs yeah, Rachel U. Yuck! Why do these guys always cheat with plastic boobie women?


----------



## madamelizaking

^ If you look at the others some are just ....not cute. Men are morons for even cheating to begin with..and then on top of that they cheat on their stunning wives with women who should put garbage over their heads. AND HE DIDN'T USE A CONDOM? wtf..


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa really *Liza?* I didn't know that part. His mistress has a really hard face and looks like a man. Sorry but that's just my opinion and would have been regardless of what I knew her for. However I would kill for her height and legs...

LOL *shock!*


----------



## Elise499

Kerry Washington in Titi


----------



## oo_let_me_see

madamelizaking said:


> ^ If you look at the others some are just ....not cute. Men are morons for even cheating to begin with..and then on top of that they cheat on their stunning wives with women who should put garbage over their heads. *AND HE DIDN'T USE A CONDOM?* wtf..



Seriously???  Gosh, you put your trust in someone and they play with your life, basically.  He could pick up anything and then give it to his innocent wife!  

On topic, Kerry is gorgeous!!!  Love her CLs!


----------



## jancedtif

I love Kerry!  She always looks put together!!

Yeah, Tiger's 'extras' are man faced and bad looking females!


----------



## carlinha

*tiger*, one word: EW.

i saw kerry washington on the UES yesterday, as i was walking towards Madison boutique!  i am wondering if i just missed her purchase her titis


----------



## PANda_USC

wow, Kerry is gorgeous!


----------



## surlygirl

ok, so now I want Titis!!! gorgeous!


----------



## CCKL

^^LOL, surly...I was skimming through this thread and when I saw your comment, I initially read Titis as something else...ush:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ hee, *CCKL*! when I typed it, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## adeana

^ Lol I was thinking the same thing after all the talk of tiger's philandering.


----------



## CCKL

^^yessss!!!  cus i had like boobs and cheating men and slutty girls in my head from all the tiger talk and then i saw "titis" and yah...:shame:


----------



## erinmiyu

kerry washington is so completely gorgeous! and i love her shoes!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ hee, *CCKL*! when I typed it, I was thinking the same thing.



hehehe, I was thinking the same thing earlier but refrained myself from commenting.  (Glad to know there are others on my same maturity level...hehehe... )


----------



## carlinha

dirty minds ladies!!! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Bitstuff

archygirl said:


> CLs yeah, Rachel U. Yuck! Why do these guys always cheat with plastic boobie women?



Because they don't want to buy those kinds of cows and the milk is very much free. Yuck from me as well.


----------



## gemruby41

*Olivia Munn *


----------



## MBKitty

I don't really know who Olivia Munn is, but I LOVE this one shouldered minidress!
She has a beautiful figure...


----------



## bugmenot

Olivia Munn


----------



## jancedtif

^She loves her Biancas and I certainly don't blame her!


----------



## gemruby41

*Khloe Kardashian*


----------



## Lec8504

The booties that Miranda Kerr was wearing..are those the miss clichy booties?


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita Von Tease


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

OMG is she wearing the Miss Boxe? I am seriously sold now.


----------



## hya_been

^^Yes she is with a Louboutin bag too.


----------



## needloub

Dita looks so chic!!


----------



## alyssa08

babysweetums said:


>


 
I LOVE how she paired the studs with a cutesy floral dress. She looks adorable. I think it's great how she wears the same pairs all the time. It gives me the impression that she has her own style and buys what she really loves instead of having people tell her what to wear all the time.


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Dita Von Tease


----------



## Shainerocks

I love Ditta's shoes and bag. She looks so fashionable!


----------



## babysweetums

khloe looks so large on top but her legs look so skinny in the last pic...its weird anyways her hoody thing is soo cute though


----------



## BagLover21

I adore Nikki Hilton's style. She's usually spot-on.


----------



## alyssa08

are dita's shoes miss boxe or lady lynch zeppa? the toe looks kinda narrow.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

the heel doesn't look high enough to be lady lynch zeppa


----------



## Speedah

Definitely Miss Boxe.


----------



## nillacobain

VB in Calypsos:


----------



## Nereavi

Dita Von Teese


----------



## Jahpson

archygirl said:


> CLs yeah, Rachel U. Yuck! Why do these guys always cheat with plastic boobie women?


 

exactly.

I have seen drag queens that were more feminine


----------



## legaldiva

babysweetums said:


> khloe looks so large on top but her legs look so skinny in the last pic...its weird anyways her hoody thing is soo cute though


 
Her hair looks so healthy & shiny, and her make up is flawless.  Marriage must be good for her!


----------



## vicbeck_style

nillacobain said:


> VB in Calypsos:


 
i'm in love these shoes


----------



## babysweetums

they look a bit big on VB no? but anyways i hate her why does she always have the most amazing shoes and bags and a wicked hot husband to boot hehe...im such a hater lol......grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hya_been

I know pictures were previously uploaded of Mariah in her Loubs.  I didn't actually listen to the music - I watched the first 20 seconds and am pleased to say she takes her Loubs off before walking on the beach!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z0jfnSAqNw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## gemruby41

*Jane Morris*




*Brittany Snow *




*Ashley Tisdale *




*Ciara*




*Shania Twain * 




*Rihanna*




*Khloe Kardashian*




*Victoria Justice *


----------



## roussel

I like Victoria Justice's outfit.  
OMG Rihanna always looks fierce! and those shoes are wild!
Is Ashley wearing watersnake Biancas?
Victoria's shoes look big on her, but it doesn't matter, they look gorgeous those Calypsos, not to mention her MAN!


----------



## hya_been

*Dita Von Teese* in Green Satin Declic 140s I think.


----------



## shockboogie

Dita is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Dita looks beautiful, so glamorous and classic.


----------



## LornaLou

Some more of Ashley Tisdale shopping at the CL boutique and then wearing her new shoes later.


----------



## PANda_USC

*beckham*'s shoes look too big and her feet are scary looking!!!

*rihanna*'s shoes are so fierce! she can rock anything.

*victoria justice*, whoever that is, is so cute and petite!


----------



## gemruby41

*Scarlett Johansson *


----------



## PANda_USC

*scarlett* is gorgeous.:: swoons::


----------



## carlinha

gemruby41 said:


> *Ashley Tisdale *



OMG first wear sighting of bianca watersnake hardwick!!!


----------



## BagLover21

i find it difficult to take the kardashians' style choices seriously. they are very hit or miss for me.


----------



## chelleybelley

those biancas are the perfect wedding shoes!!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL! You guys crack me up!!! I've missed sooo much on my time away.

Love titis 

Love Olivia Munn's black and white dress, who's it by?

Chunky Khloe!

Dita look awesome as usual!

Bear in mind Beckham only _*looks*_ good. Once he opens his mouth it's all over. For me anyway.

I do believe Ashley has the Bianca in hardwick (roccia) watersnake on! HOT!! I wasn't sure what it would look like.

Haven't seen Shania for yonks! Bad pic!!

What/who is Victoria Justice? She's cute.

Scarlett - gorgeous, shoes - boring (for her!)


----------



## legaldiva

chelleybelley said:


> those biancas are the perfect wedding shoes!!


 
Brilliant.


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ how i wish i had them for my wedding


----------



## CCKL

bianca watersnake hardwick   but i would be so scared to wear them since i would probably get them dirty within the first few minutes...


----------



## alyssa08

tisdale has the tiniest feet! she makes every style look so cute and dainty. she's like a little barbie.


----------



## hya_been

*Mariska Hargitay* in black suede Lady Gres











*Rita Wilson* in Lady Claudes (??)


----------



## Alice1979

Mariska looks gorgeous, but I probably wouldn't wear stockings with those LG.


----------



## hya_been

Victoria Beckham is on NAP US homepage right now wearing her Maggies.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/Home.ice


----------



## sara999

i adore mariska but i agree alice...tights and peep toes are a no no


----------



## chelleybelley

hya_been said:


> Victoria Beckham is on NAP US homepage right now wearing her Maggies.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/Home.ice


 
her maggies and her tiny legs.  they look HUGE on her.


----------



## LavenderIce

Msr. L. himself and Pharell Williams:


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


























An older pic with Nicky, sorry for repost


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

Janet Jackson


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Ashely Tisdale


----------



## LavenderIce

I know these were posted a few pages back of Dita, but there was no mention that her clutch was CL too


----------



## legaldiva

^ OT, but I would die for a pair of her denim leggings and the Maggies in blue/black.  Perfection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minillo


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Victoria Beckham


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim and Khloe


----------



## lichda

wow, thanks for all the pictures!  loving the studded sneaks on pharell (so fiiiine), not so much on janet.  OT, but i also love those chloe boots on nikki hilton.  they were on sale on netaporter and went in an instant.


----------



## babysweetums

paris'a hair looks great....for once lol


----------



## eggpudding

Aww Pharrell and Msr Louboutin's loubie 'group shot' is so adorable


----------



## LavenderIce

eggpudding said:


> Aww Pharrell and Msr Louboutin's loubie 'group shot' is so adorable


 
I know!  I died when I saw it and had to post it here.


----------



## LavenderIce

Rachel Wiesz


----------



## PANda_USC

*mariska*, the tights do look a bit off with the shoes..but I love law and order: svu!! wot

*pharell* looks great, really like the white pair on him.

*rachel weisz* is soo pretty, ^_^...Hm..shoes look a tiny bit too big..


----------



## lilmissb

Love Rachel!


----------



## savvysgirl

Rachel looks stunning as ever. She's at the top of my fav celeb list. Gorgeous. I LOVE her dress too.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow, Rachel's dress is great!  She looks beautiful.


----------



## sara999

rachel is a goddess!! sooo pretty


i LOVE that louboutin looking down from the camera at your shoes shot...it's not just us!!!


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Msr. L. himself and Pharell Williams:


 
I so love this pic!


----------



## moshi_moshi

if the loubie sneakers ever make it to sale i am so snagging a pair of those!!

love the shot of pharrell and msr. louboutin!


----------



## carlinha

i  the "group" shot too!!!

and rachel weisz's dress is stunning.  i want it.


----------



## shockboogie

moshi_moshi said:


> if the loubie sneakers ever make it to sale i am so snagging a pair of those!!
> 
> love the shot of pharrell and msr. louboutin!



Same here. I just showed the DH Pharrel's kicks last night and he said those looked sweet! Hmm.. now adding it to my wishlist for the hubby!


----------



## moshi_moshi

shockboogie said:


> Same here. I just showed the DH Pharrel's kicks last night and he said those looked sweet! Hmm.. now adding it to my wishlist for the hubby!


 
lol true CL addicts make CL wishlists for the DH's and DBF's


----------



## shockboogie

moshi_moshi said:


> lol true CL addicts make CL wishlists for the DH's and DBF's




Heehee! And now I know I'm not alone!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Kelly Brook *


----------



## ShoeNoob

Why do so many of these celebs wear ill-fitting CLs?? :censor: Kelly Brook's shoes are beautiful but she needs a half size bigger. And sooooo many of them wear shoes that are a half size to a full size too big. It's not like they can't afford to get them in their correct size!


----------



## carlinha

hmmm *shoenoob*, i think kelly brook's VPs fit her perfectly... i think cuz of the peeptoe, and the arch, when you're walking, it's hard to avoid the toes from slipping forward... but i don't think hers are falling off the front.  they're just right at the tip, which is how mine are also.

i do agree that a lot of them buy shoes that are too big... looks like the heels slip off the back.

but maybe they're not going to the stores to buy them personally, but have personal assistants and stylists who are buying for them, and they can't be bothered with the hassle of returning/exchanging.


----------



## gemruby41

*Anne Hathaway *


----------



## gemruby41

*Suzanne Somers *


----------



## gemruby41

*Mariska Hargitay *


----------



## Marisa783

carlinha said:


> but maybe they're not going to the stores to buy them personally, but have personal assistants and stylists who are buying for them, and they can't be bothered with the hassle of returning/exchanging.




This is true...plus, what i learned from watching the Rachel Zoe shoe is that a lot of these celebs don't actually own the shoes/clothes they are wearing.  They just borrow an outfit from their stylist for an event so the shoes may not always be a perfect fit.


----------



## indypup

I agree, I think Kelly Brook's VP's actually fit her very well!  And I am swooning over Dita's satin Declics.  GORGEOUS. 

However, I maintain that Paris Hilton has NO style.


----------



## gemruby41

*Eva Longoria *


----------



## Alice1979

Rachel looks gorgeous. Love her dress


----------



## gemruby41

*Victoria Beckham*


----------



## gemruby41

*Jennifer Morrison & friend*


----------



## nillacobain

gemruby41 said:


> *Victoria Beckham*


 
Amazing shoes and bag! I love how she's not afraid of cold weather!


----------



## LavenderIce

Tara Reid


----------



## LavenderIce

Pamela Anderson


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Victoria Beckham


----------



## needloub

How tiny is Pam Andersen's waist?!?


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ VB always manages to look so hot!  not fair!


----------



## sumnboutme

i  VB's coat!


----------



## moshi_moshi

LavenderIce said:


> More of Victoria Beckham


 

arghh i love VB's style!!!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

gemruby41 said:


> *Anne Hathaway *


what model she wore?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Looks like watersnake Biancas


----------



## Alice1979

Love VB's bag!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^yeah, VB she has a nice himalayan croc birkin!!! ^_^

Hm..I don't like Hathaway's choice of shoes with that dress.  She's soo pretty though!


----------



## jennarae86

VB looks so classy & put together! I wish I knew who made that coat!


----------



## LavenderIce

Britney Spears


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## nillacobain

jennarae86 said:


> VB looks so classy & put together! I wish I knew who made that coat!


 
It's Maison Martin Margiela Fall 2009


----------



## savvysgirl

IMO, Audrina is one of the only people i've seen that can totally rock those Nitoinmois!


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone know who does VB's coat? I think I've been looking for it all my life!!!

edit: Thanks *nilla!*


----------



## nillacobain

lilmissb said:


> Does anyone know who does VB's coat? I think I've been looking for it all my life!!!
> 
> edit: Thanks *nilla!*


 
You're welcome!


----------



## compulsive

savvysgirl said:


> IMO, Audrina is one of the only people i've seen that can totally rock those Nitoinmois!



I agree! She makes me wanna buy those.


----------



## legaldiva

1.  VB--I was forced to buy a Ben Sherman winter white wool trench on Ebay last night, and it is your fault and I love you for it.

2.  Yes--Audrina alone rocks the nitoinimoi ... but it does not save her from her incredibly poor choice in hats.  BACK AWAY FROM THE BOWLER.

3.  Britney--I love everything you do.  Please consider going strictly CL ... I want more reasons to love you.


----------



## sara999

legal -- ben sherman is nice though! very english!


----------



## savvysgirl

compulsive said:


> I agree! She makes me wanna buy those.


 
Ah me too!! *Aeross* keeps telling me they remind her of Herman Munster though!! 

Haha *legal*, i didnt even notice the bowler hat!!


----------



## glitterglo

legaldiva said:


> 3. Britney--i love everything you do. Please consider going strictly cl ... I want more reasons to love you.


 

ita!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hya_been said:


> So what style are they? I think they're Alti 160s.


 
I was just watching this vid today so I wanted to bump this picture.

Indeed yellow alti 160 ... sooo amazing!


----------



## iMunz

Where can we get yellow alti 160? I have yellow Louboutins but the one's on Lady Gaga are so much higher.


----------



## sumnboutme

iMunz said:


> Where can we get yellow alti 160? I have yellow Louboutins but the one's on Lady Gaga are so much higher.



your best bet is *bay since those were pretty rare to begin with...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ did they ever make yellow alti 160s???

I sure missed out if they did!


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ did they ever make yellow alti 160s???
> 
> I sure missed out if they did!



yeah, i remember seeing them when Altis first came out...i don't think they ever made it to the US though...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> yeah, i remember seeing them when Altis first came out...i don't think they ever made it to the US though...


 
so many things don't make it to the US 

I will just sit and admire them on Gaga!


----------



## chay

I spot a red sole on Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## chelleybelley

^^hmmm... what are those?  i'm not sure how i feel about them... but i am DROOLING over britney's studded VPs!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Something like marilous. Not sure the exact name.


----------



## impulsive_

Marilou Zeppa Wedges


----------



## Cari284

Lauren Conrad (sorry I don't know the style, but I love them)


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^looks like the very noeud


----------



## jancedtif

Lauren looks pretty, but her boyfriend (?) looks like he just climbed out of the dumpster.


----------



## chelleybelley

Lauren's always rockin' CLs... and she's another one that always looks fab.  She doesn't even need any makeup!


----------



## misselizabeth22

jancedtif said:


> Lauren looks pretty, but her boyfriend (?) looks like he just climbed out of the dumpster.


----------



## Nereavi

*Jojo Levesque in Titi







 





 


 


**Terri Seymour





*


----------



## hya_been

*Nicole Richie* in python NPs





then watersnake biancas


----------



## hya_been

*Olivia Wilde* in black suede Circus (it's too bad they're so hard to see).


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'm sorry but jojo looks about 12 and i just don't like that dress...who is she?


----------



## roussel

^ jojo's boobs look kinda weird too.


----------



## mayer

Vanessa hudgens


----------



## sara999

definitely the wrong dress for jojo


olivia & nicole look great


----------



## savvysgirl

moshi_moshi said:


> i'm sorry but jojo looks about 12 and i just don't like that dress...who is she?


 
Haha, as the photo loaded i said OMG, she looks about 10! 

Loving Nicoles Ayers Roccia NP's


----------



## impulsive_

mayer said:


> Vanessa hudgens



Are these decolletes?


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ yes


----------



## carlinha

savvysgirl said:


> Loving Nicoles Ayers Roccia NP's



jojo looks idiotic in that dress.  her boobs are 

Nicole's *Ayers Roccia NPs* are one of my UHG which i still dream of all the time, yet know there's a slim chance i will ever own one. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## karwood

Heather Graham


----------



## floridasun8

Nereavi said:


> *Jojo Levesque in Titi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Sorry, but just NO!  *


----------



## roussel

I love Vanessa's blouse/top


----------



## Kok

i love the nude desolettes on Iva ..beauties


----------



## iMunz

Jojo looks like a video vixen!


----------



## maychai76

moshi_moshi said:


> arghh i love VB's style!!!



Are these Rolando ladies?


----------



## maychai76

gemruby41 said:


> *Victoria Beckham*



Are these Rolando ladies?Thanks..


----------



## misselizabeth22

Alti 160's I believe


----------



## hya_been

*Diane Kruger* in black patent Iowa Zeppas (thanks ladies!)


----------



## sara999

those look like iowa zeppas?


----------



## sumnboutme

^i agree!


----------



## hya_been

I fixed it - thanks guys.


----------



## bugmenot

Leighton Meester










Ashley Tisdale






Joanna JoJo










Diane Kruger


----------



## bugmenot

Heather Graham


----------



## jancedtif

Love Heather's dress!  Can anyone id it?  TIA!


----------



## Elise499

Marion Cotillard in Declic and Miss Boxe












Rachel McAdams


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, what is Leighton wearing???

Diane's had those IZ's for a while.


----------



## lilmissb

Ooh, love the shoes Rachel McAdams is wearing! What are they? She looks great as usual.


----------



## jancedtif

^ I know!!  Rachel looks stunning!


----------



## compulsive

I  Rachel McAdams! She is gorgeous!


----------



## ledaatomica

Elise499 said:


> Rachel McAdams


 


the dress and the shoes!!!!!! oh my


----------



## compulsive

*leda*, you would look AMAZING in that outfit!


----------



## ashakes

Elise499 said:


> Rachel McAdams


 
From this angle, they look like the *Miss Chacha 120.*  I think she looks gorgeous too! Love the dress and thse shoes in red!


----------



## lilmissb

Ooh, thanks for the info *asha!* The shoes make me think of Cha Cha in Grease!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They are GORGEOUS! Looks like a slingback/open toe version of the lady page!


----------



## ledaatomica

compulsive said:


> *leda*, you would look AMAZING in that outfit!


 
I bet anyone would look lovely in that Dolce & Gabbana dress! 


Thanks Asha for posting the name .. I think I am putting that shoe on my wishlist!


----------



## alyssa08

I really love leighton's dress but it looks too small? fake mole ew


----------



## hya_been

jancedtif said:


> Love Heather's dress!  Can anyone id it?  TIA!


It's L'Wren Scott.


----------



## hya_been

I love these shoes!

*Naomi Watts* in Nude Satin Hyper Prive.


----------



## nillacobain

Rachel's cover.. the dress is very cute.


----------



## Nereavi

Nicole Mitchell in Monica


----------



## jancedtif

^Is that Eddie's Ex?  She looks great!


----------



## BagLover21

yep that's eddie's ex. she looks awesome.


----------



## Alice1979

Both Marion Cotillard and Rachel McAdams look gorgeous. Love Marion's outfit with declics, and Rachel is absolutely stunning.


----------



## ledaatomica

Does anyone have a good picture of the Miss Chacha 120? I would much appreciate a PM/post if you have one!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

I'd like to see them too...


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

Molly Sims


----------



## LavenderIce

Meredith Viera


----------



## LavenderIce

Rachel McAdams


----------



## LavenderIce

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## LavenderIce

Pamela Anderson


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Leighton Meister (because she's onstage with Robin Thicke)


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^so upset that I missed getting the gold version of those on The Outnet.


----------



## alyssa08

love the top la on rachel and her hair looks gorgeous


----------



## lilmissb

Has Zac Efron changed that much or am I behind the times???


----------



## sumnboutme

gemruby41 said:


> *Victoria Beckham*



i found this jacket in blue!!!!  too bad it's $2000


----------



## lilmissb

^ Where???


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> ^ Where???



At a store in Seattle...I can be very resourceful when I like something


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehe!!!  I don't do blue so no competition. I want black or creme... 

Is it wool?


----------



## nillacobain

Pamela A. must love her Pigalles...


----------



## bugmenot

Rachel Mcadams










Alexandra Daddario


----------



## lilflobowl

I love Rachel McAdams but she needs to get her roots touched up! I love her coat though.


----------



## sweets132

Nicky Hilton shopping @Barneys with her CL Garibaldi Boots


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Hehehehe!!!  I don't do blue so no competition. I want black or creme...
> 
> Is it wool?



50% wool, 50% cotton. Lining, 100% viscose and 100% cotton.


----------



## LornaLou

lilmissb said:


> Has Zac Efron changed that much or am I behind the times???



He changed loads, he grew up pretty quickly and cut his hair too so he looks so much different now


----------



## babysweetums

paris hilton wearing my dream shoe...ahhhhhh


----------



## ShoeNoob

lilflobowl said:


> I love Rachel McAdams but she needs to get her roots touched up! I love her coat though.



ITA. If she either touched up her roots or went all brown she'd be perfect. Not as perfect as in that one a couple of pages back in the red and white print dress and the red shoes though! Epic pic of her.


----------



## LavenderIce

Blake Lively


----------



## LavenderIce

Alicia Keys with the Horatio boutique behind her


----------



## LavenderIce

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## LavenderIce

Tyra Banks


----------



## LavenderIce

Jenna Dewan


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Blake Lively



god i hate her because she always look perfect.  and she has dorado strass pigalle 120s


----------



## compulsive

^I seriously feel the same way! Ugh, to have all her clothes & shoes


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, love Blake, classy as always!!!


----------



## mikakaren

^can you believe that Blake Lively dosent have a stylist? She styles herself. I'm always amazed at how well put she is.


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Holy crap, I never knew that. I don't even watch Gossip Girl, but there's something about Blake that's so beautiful, goes beyond outer beauty, kwim? Always wonderful when someone in Hollywood goes without a stylist. Well, as long as they're as successful at it as she is! Some of them out there REALLY need one!


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah I did and always admired her for it. She's quite young but she's got a very mature, classy yet fun sense of style.


----------



## floridasun8

LavenderIce said:


> Jenna Dewan



YAY.  Another Camel decollete girl that uses Camel as her nude.   Love them on her!


----------



## Karenada

sweets132 said:


> Nicky Hilton shopping @Barneys with her CL Garibaldi Boots


 love nicky outfit and of course the CL


----------



## Nico3327

Blake looks gorgeous, but I have to say that outfit kind of looks like she's wearing a bathing suit and a sarong!  I would prefer it if the lace portion was solid, personally.


----------



## Miss_Q

Another pic of Blake Lively:


----------



## roussel

floridasun8 said:


> YAY.  Another Camel decollete girl that uses Camel as her nude.   Love them on her!



i seriously need camel decolletes!
blake has the perfect body, hair, everything!  i'm beginning to hate her too for that


----------



## LouboutinNerd

BL looks AMAZING!!!  I think I have a girl crush on her, lol.  I would do almost anything for what's in her closet!!


----------



## Elise499

Susan Downey in Very Privé







Emma Heming in Lillian






Tara Reid in Very Croise











Jessica Szohr in Banana











[


----------



## sara999

EW what is on tara's shoe!?!?!?!



the downeys are a BEAUTIFUL couple!


----------



## phiphi

ew!! did Tara step in something?

i so looove alicia keys.. but is it my computer or is she.. orange?


----------



## Alice1979

sara999 said:


> EW what is on tara's shoe!?!?!?!


 
I was just thinking about the same thing


----------



## LavenderIce

Tara's misstep is a reflection of how her career has gone down the crapper.  I don't know how you can not be careful when you're wearing CLs?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^lmbo!!!


----------



## carlinha

OMG i had a heart attack when i saw tara's lovely VCs with dog poop on them!!!  HOW COULD SHE?!?!?!??!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

She's always so oblivious when she's on the red carpet.  Dog crap, wardrobe malfunction, nothing phases Tara.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG Tara.....ewwwwww.


----------



## Jahpson

Two things wrong with Tara's shoes:

1. Feet didnt want to cooporate and stay together

2. Doggie poop on shoes

that pic is just borderline offensive. LOL


----------



## Jahpson

LavenderIce said:


> Tara's misstep is a reflection of how her career has gone down the crapper. I don't know how you can not be careful when you're wearing CLs?


 

she stepped on her career.


----------



## cindy74

^^^^^^^^^hhahahahhahahahhahaahahhahahahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## lilmissb

Ewwww!!!! Tara is such a screw loose. Can't believe she didn't look where she was going. It's making me vomit.


----------



## brintee

Jahpson said:


> she stepped on her career.


----------



## Baggaholic

I loved her in The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants. My daughters totally dig her.


----------



## LavenderIce

Tara Reid


----------



## sara999

going topless certainly screams 'all grown up' to me!




right??


----------



## CCKL

^^oh yea, totally :girlwhack:


----------



## carlinha

ugh she ruined the shoes for me!!!!


----------



## Speedah

Jahpson said:


> she stepped on her career.



:lolots:

I yelled out loud, "Is that...$h*t?!" 

The Downeys are gorgeous together. I  Robert.


----------



## Baggaholic

Damn Tara! Damn! Why in my shoes? Why!


----------



## lilmissb

???? Seriously Tara, grow up for REAL!


----------



## ShoeNoob

I don't have any problem in theory with women posing for Playboy. However, when it's an obvious desperate plea for attention... 

Shannen Doherty, anyone? 

Really too bad because like a decade ago Tara Reid seemed to have a promising career ahead of her. Now she's showing her boobs to everyone to show that "Hey, my new plastic surgeon actually knows what he/she's doing!" and wandering around in poop-covered Louboutins. Real classy, Tara.


----------



## chelleybelley

wow... she just made me change my mind about the studded VPs for a hot second...


----------



## alyssa08

OMG...

I'm feeling so much second hand embarrassment for tara right now... gross!!


----------



## babysweetums

she is trashy but i still love the studded vp's lol but as far as the croises...umm ill never look at them the same again


----------



## carlinha

^makes me mad because they are BOTH shoes i own and love dearly.


----------



## Alice1979

Tara certainly looks all grown up alright, I just wish she had picked a different shoe, or better, a different designer. The VC is unfortunate and plain tragedy.


----------



## prelude

Dita Von Teese (pics from JJ)


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ ....Wow. She is stunning. She always is, but that color is divine on her. :buttercup:


----------



## Alice1979

Dita looks beautiful, as always. Love her clutch


----------



## Elsie87

LOVE Dita's look!


----------



## nillacobain

Love Dita's look .. esp. her A. Mcqueen clutch!


----------



## floridasun8

Dita does look great!  Love that dress and she wears it well.   I admit Im not a usually a huge fan of her style because I dont really like that vintage look, but she looks more modern here and fabulous!


----------



## sara999

so jealous of her amq clutch! i want the same one in black...i just have nowhere to wear it


----------



## jancedtif

I love Dita's dress!  That color looks spectacular on her!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, Dita's dress is TDF!  Anyone know who it's by?


----------



## Nereavi

Doutzen Kroes, Sophie Vlaming, Lydia Hearst and Catherine McNeil


----------



## honeybunch

Lauren Conrad.  Are those suede Declics?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ sure are .. she wears those a lot


----------



## honeybunch

^^I thought so.  Thank you.  They always look great.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ledaatomica said:


> the dress and the shoes!!!!!! oh my


 

What is the ame of this shoe Rachel has on??


----------



## Elise499

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG, Dita's dress is TDF!  Anyone know who it's by?



Dita looks amazing, her dress is by Alexander McQueen

Christina Aguilera wearing Supra Fifre


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

babysweetums said:


> paris hilton wearing my dream shoe...ahhhhhh


 

What is the name of this shoe?


----------



## jancedtif

^Clichy strass, I think.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ clichy strass


----------



## jancedtif

Jinx* Naked*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Elise499 said:


> Dita looks amazing, her dress is by Alexander McQueen



Thanks Elise!


----------



## BagLover21

honeybunch said:


> Lauren Conrad.  Are those suede Declics?



LOVE Lauren's yellow coat.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Thanks!!  Any idea of the name of rachel's shoes


----------



## Jahpson

omg! is that xtina?? she looks amazing


----------



## roussel

I love Christina's hair in that pic! And love those boots on her, and the clutch too


----------



## Elsie87

^Yup, me too! And I love those red lips; she looks great!


----------



## Nereavi

Jennifer Lopez performing Louboutins on So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## katran26

the big blue shoes looks like a Pigalle-wannabe


----------



## oo_let_me_see

JLo looks amazing!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Jlo is just glamour


----------



## meggyg8r

LOVE those boots on Christina!!


----------



## Speedah

That performance was great...except the giant shoe. I think it made the whole set look cheap.


----------



## floridasun8

Don't really like Jlo or her music, but love her outfit there!  Those sparkly tights are cool too!


----------



## Alice1979

Christina is rocking those supre fifre.

J Lo looks stunning in her performance. Love her LC.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita Von Tease


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Jennifer Lopez


----------



## 5elle

Nereavi said:


> Jennifer Lopez performing Louboutins on So You Think You Can Dance




I just youtubed this - such a cute performance!!! I need some strass in my life!!!


----------



## CCKL

LavenderIce said:


> Dita Von Tease



Anybody know who Dita's dress is by?? TIA!


----------



## carlinha

jlo looks AMAZING in that outfit!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Found a couple more of Jennifer Lopez


----------



## k*d

CCKL said:


> Anybody know who Dita's dress is by?? TIA!



Dior


----------



## CCKL

^^thank you!


----------



## Alice1979

Is it me or does J Lo's LCs have some sort of straps at her ankles?

Love Dita's accessories and her CLs.


----------



## chelleybelley

JLo looks H-O-T.  The shoes look SO awesome on stage.... so sparkly under the stage lights.  Much better presentation than the AMAs!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Alice1979 said:


> *Is it me or does J Lo's LCs have some sort of straps at her ankles?*
> 
> Love Dita's accessories and her CLs.


 
I believe it does.  I've Beyonce's dancers with clear straps on their shoes for her performances as well.  It's probably added to keep the shoes secure while they dance.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

man, do I need Jenn's tights.


----------



## savvysgirl

JLO looks fabulous. Those legs & tights ... gorgeous. 

Dita


----------



## nillacobain

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> man, do I need Jenn's tights.


 
Me too.


----------



## Jahpson

CCKL said:


> Anybody know who Dita's dress is by?? TIA!


 

I want to know too!! Love her looks

Ultimate in Feminine


----------



## creighbaby

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> man, do I need Jenn's tights.



Me too!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

creighbaby said:


> Me too!



Me three!  And her shoes, while I'm at it.


----------



## PANda_USC

I love J.Lo's whole outfit! But Oyy..just watched the clip from the show...that is not a good song....


----------



## CCKL

Jahpson said:


> I want to know too!! Love her looks
> 
> Ultimate in Feminine



i think* k*d* said it was by dior


----------



## enigma*cr

does anyone know where to get the same tights as Jlo?


----------



## Baggaholic

enigma*cr said:


> does anyone know where to get the same tights as Jlo?



there is a seller on flea *bay who sells them. Do a search under ice skating tights


----------



## Alegory

I LOVE JLO everything I'm throwing on my LOUBOUTINs and doing a happy dance! to the UTUBE video its a good one!


----------



## BagLover21

Jennifer Lopez...sighhhhhhhh. Absolutely amazing. Love love love those shoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of my favorite pint sized diva--Christina Aguilera, love her facial expression here:


----------



## LavenderIce

Mrs. Howard Stern Beth Otrosky (sp?)


----------



## brintee

^^Aww, she looks cute!


----------



## Alice1979

brintee said:


> ^^Aww, she looks cute!


 
She does. Love her sweater, her CL, and her Chanel.


----------



## ceseeber

I simply love Beth Otrosky's smile, and her genuine smile is simply adorable!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Did CA get a haircut or am I just slow?   She looks great in a bob!


----------



## Speedah

LavenderIce said:


> Mrs. Howard Stern Beth Otrosky (sp?)



She is too cute! But what is she doing with _him_? Excuse me Howard Stern lovers but...c'mon!


----------



## MichelleD

In Toni Braxton's new video "Yesterday" she's wearing  the Super Fifre OTK's and a pair of Studded VP's that I couldn't snap a picture of.


----------



## savvysgirl

Alice1979 said:


> She does. Love her sweater, her CL, and her Chanel.


 
Ah, me too. Does anyone know who her sweater is by or where from?


----------



## legaldiva

MichelleD said:


> In Toni Braxton's new video "Yesterday" she's wearing the Super Fifre OTK's and a pair of Studded VP's that I couldn't snap a picture of.


 
I'm obsessed with that song, and the video is FAB!


----------



## rdgldy

Speedah said:


> She is too cute! But what is she doing with _him_? Excuse me Howard Stern lovers but...c'mon!



Uh, he has tons of money????


----------



## sara999

and he's funny?


----------



## rdgldy

not so bad.....


----------



## Speedah

rdgldy said:


> Uh, he has tons of money????





sara999 said:


> and he's funny?



Money only goes so far for compensation, humor I can understand (he is funny). In either case though, he's still gross.


----------



## jancedtif

^Agreed!


----------



## sumnboutme

^he's prob good in bed


----------



## Alice1979

sumnboutme said:


> ^he's prob good in bed


 
 That was my third guess as well lol


----------



## Beaniebeans

I love Beth O!  I think her and Howard look adorable - especially in the 2nd pic.


----------



## crazi4christian

Its miss bunny!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Keisha Cole who proves that a baby bump will not deter her from putting on a pair of CLs


----------



## LavenderIce

Olivia Palermo


----------



## Speedah

LavenderIce said:


> Keisha Cole who proves that a baby bump will not deter her from putting on a pair of CLs




I don't know why but I love this poofy dress with the LPs. Not loving the denim jacket with it though...a think a cropped black leather one would've been a much better choice or a cardigan of some sort.


----------



## jancedtif

^I know *Speedah*!  There is something elegant about the pairing!  I also agree with the leather jacket suggestion!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

loving Ms Cole's entire outfit...why am I the last person on earth that didn't know she was expecting. lol!


----------



## jancedtif

^you're not.  I didn't know till I saw the photo too.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Me three!


----------



## sara999

who got her pregnant? who is she???


----------



## jancedtif

^She's a singer.  I don't know who the father is.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ the dad is Daniel "Boobie" Gibson ... he plays for the Cleveland Cavaliers. seems like a nice enough guy. he's a cutie!


----------



## Star1231

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but which CLs is JLO wearing during her performance?  



LavenderIce said:


> More of Jennifer Lopez


----------



## sara999

lady claude strass


----------



## Star1231

^^Thanks Sara!  JLO looks great!


----------



## flashy.stems

^ ooh i almost bought those yesterday!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Hilary Duff












Look *surly*--I'm shoe twins with Lizzie Maguire too!    And, she inspires me to wear my Bourges when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ that's too funny, *Lav*! we're shoe triplets with Lizzie Maguire on the Bourges! I guess I'll have to break mine out for grocery shopping, too!


----------



## Jahpson

are they comfortable? they seem kind of high and no platform. They look like pull ons


----------



## Stacee

Forgive me if this has already been posted but Rachel McAdams looks absolutely amazing in this! I love the nude all throughout!


----------



## Alice1979

Rachel looks gorgeous. Love her dress, her CLs, and her clutch. Mostly I love her smile.


----------



## meggyg8r

I  Rachel. Such class. Her outfit is gorgeous.


----------



## roussel

I love those boots Hilary has on, but I'm afraid they still won't fit my giant calves.  I love love Rachel!


----------



## rockvixen76

Stacee said:


> Forgive me if this has already been posted but Rachel McAdams looks absolutely amazing in this! I love the nude all throughout!


 
love the outfit and the shoes but they do look absolutely huge on her!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Hilary Duff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look *surly*--I'm shoe twins with Lizzie Maguire too!    And, she inspires me to wear my Bourges when I go grocery shopping.



i wish my bourges fit like that   mine are a little big around the ankle


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

Mika is the only man to own Christian Louboutins, he gets them specially made by the man himsself. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRWHOFQy5tI


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I doubt he's the only man .. since CL makes shoes for men.


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ I doubt he's the only man .. since CL makes shoes for men.


 

LOL...yup!  and weren't there celeb pics of Pharell with CLs on?


----------



## jancedtif

^I know he isn't, Pharell wear them too.


----------



## jancedtif

Jinx* Sumn*!


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ I doubt he's the only man .. since CL makes shoes for men.


I think I mean customized?

Well, he is the only extremely attractive one anyways! Hahah!


----------



## misselizabeth22

OOh Mika


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

misselizabeth22 said:


> OOh Mika


You love Mika as well!!!???


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

misselizabeth22 said:


> OOh Mika


 
I love him too! Everything he sings I love...I am a such a geek. I play _We Are Golden_ everyday


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I love him too! Everything he sings I love...I am a such a geek. I play _We Are Golden_ everyday


Ah, I turned this thread off topic, but I just have to say

This is awesome! I'm a massive Mika fan, like incredibly.*

*see user name and future avatar/signature.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^tee hee hee


----------



## misselizabeth22

So pretty!


----------



## cts900

Alice1979 said:


> Rachel looks gorgeous. Love her dress, her CLs, and her clutch. Mostly I love her smile.



And...her smile matches her soles!  What could be better than that?  Wish I could pull it off!


----------



## madamelizaking

I   Mika... He's my peeps!! Lebanese woowoo.

Mika is one of Msr. Louboutin's good friends. He was really the only person who he had made mens shoes for (his concert tour)..and then it developed from there.


----------



## karwood

M DH looooves Mika! He thinks he sings exactly like Freddie Mercury . When he first heard the song "Grace Kelly", he thought it was song he had never heard from the band Queen.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton


----------



## jancedtif

^That's it dammit!  I need the Candy flats!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^ 
Agreed!


----------



## LavenderIce

jance--that's it!  You do!  Be my shoe twin.


----------



## Baggaholic

Love the Candy flats! I wish I weren't so short!


----------



## indypup

LOVE them!  I, too, must have Candy flats now!  Damn you Nicky Hilton!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Haha me too *Bagg*!


----------



## hya_been

^^How has no one mentioned that Msr Louboutin also owns Loubs?!


----------



## Nereavi

Holly Madison tweeted this


Rhinestoning my dirty Louboutins- a laborious task


----------



## adeana

^* Oh Let Me See* and *Melia* did a better job!  Copy cat celebrities.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

adeana said:


> ^* Oh Let Me See* and *Melia* did a better job!  Copy cat celebrities.



awww...  thanks *adeana *


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita


----------



## carlinha

adeana said:


> ^* Oh Let Me See* and *Melia* did a better job!  Copy cat celebrities.


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## indypup

I love Dita's style.  And shoe collection.


----------



## lilmissb

the LP.....


----------



## PANda_USC

Another shot of Christina Aguilera in her OTK Supra Fifre Boots in Silver


----------



## PANda_USC

Blake Lively at the Sherlock Holmes Premiere wearing Pigalles in Dorado strass!! Gets me more and more stoked for my pair!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## cts900

indypup said:


> I love Dita's style.  And shoe collection.


Dita is basically my hero.


----------



## floridasun8

Kim should really not wear outfits with extra material in the rear.  It makes her butt look much bigger than it already is  lol  I have the same problem, but I dont accentuate it!  Otherwise, I love from her neck up  lol   Hair, makeup and jewelry.


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Longoria Parker


----------



## LavenderIce

Courtney Mazzo, Broadway actress and GF of Mario Lopez


----------



## oo_let_me_see

adeana said:


> ^* Oh Let Me See* and *Melia* did a better job!  Copy cat celebrities.



hehe


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Eva could have worn blue acid python VPs with that dress.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LavenderIce said:


> Dita


 
Can someone ID the stle of Dita's shoes?


----------



## Elise499

LOOKINGOOD35 : Dita is wearing Lady Page

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita is wearing Lady Page.


----------



## erinmiyu

are jlo's shoes studded (or maybe crystalled) feticha boots?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they look crystalled to me.

NOT loving the body stocking.


----------



## misselizabeth22

It looked like a bedazzled turd. 
Not cute!
I've seen her look a lot better


----------



## sumnboutme

misselizabeth22 said:


> It looked like a bedazzled turd.



:lolots:  :lolots:


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple more of Christina Aguilera


----------



## jancedtif

I love Christina's shoes!  Where is my moneytree?


----------



## Speedah

misselizabeth22 said:


> It looked like a bedazzled turd.



:lolots: Yeah...not liking that outfit so much...

In theory I love Eva's dress but it makes her tiny frame look so much bigger than it is. 

Christina looks fabulous as always, those Calypsos are TDF!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

misselizabeth22 said:


> It looked like a bedazzled turd.
> Not cute!
> I've seen her look a lot better



  OMG, you are too funny!  This is so true.


----------



## Alice1979

Love the calypsos. They look so stunning on Christina.


----------



## carlinha

wow xtina just looks SIMPLY STUNNING!!!  and she totally makes me want those calypsos... 

eva and i are shoe twins!

i HATED jlo's outfit... made her look naked with crystals.  WTF.  the shoes were custom made for this?


----------



## babysweetums

i love christina and i know negative comments are really not how this forum works but i hatttte christinas haircut so much, i just cant get past it...i can only assume she had some kind of hair castastophe have had to cut it all off because i cant imgine she did that purposly....on the bright side she is wearing my dream shoes lol


----------



## misselizabeth22

Glad to make you ladies giggle.  
Clearly friends weren't being good friends last night, and telling her she looked a steaming mess.


----------



## surlygirl

JLo has been trying way too hard lately. I'm not loving Eva's look. Something seems off - not sure if it's the hair or the dress/shoe combo.

But most importantly ... must have CALYPSOS!!! so insanely gorgeous!  <-------- until I get them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> JLo has been trying way too hard lately. I'm not loving Eva's look. Something seems off - not sure if it's the hair or the dress/shoe combo.
> 
> But most importantly ... must have CALYPSOS!!! so insanely gorgeous!  <-------- until I get them!


 
I love them too *Surly! *They look fabulous on Christina.

To bad we don't live in the same city! We could do shoe exchanges!! 

Not loving her haircut either.... :s


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, hair is awful on Christina but the rest of her look great.

Almost didn't recognise Nicole Ritchie standing next to Christina!!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Almost didn't recognise Nicole Ritchie standing next to Christina!!



oh my lord i did not even recognize that was nicole until you mentioned it!  i had to go look back!

she looks awful!!!


----------



## jancedtif

carlinha said:


> oh my lord i did not even recognize that was nicole until you mentioned it! i had to go look back!
> 
> she looks awful!!!


  I know!  I too had to look back to see.  She looks bad with those dark tights and shiny gold tunic-dress thing.


----------



## lilmissb

I had to take a double look! I agree she looks a bit overwhelmed in the outfit.


----------



## sobe2009

CALYPSOS are TDF!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Nicole Ritchie looks more like Mary-Kate Olsen than she does herself. 

Not digging the haircut on Christina either. 

The Outfit on Eva makes her look like either a linebacker or shes wearing huge shoulder pads.


----------



## misselizabeth22

CMP86 said:


> Nicole Ritchie looks more like Mary-Kate Olsen than she does herself.
> 
> Not digging the haircut on Christina either.
> 
> The Outfit on Eva makes her look like either a linebacker or shes wearing huge shoulder pads.


----------



## sara999

mila kunis in archdisco


----------



## Alice1979

Love those archidiscos in black


----------



## chelleybelley

adeana said:


> ^* oh let me see* and *melia* did a better job!  Copy cat celebrities.



ita!!!


----------



## Elise499

Fergie in Greissimo Mule







Gwen Stefani in Pigalle


----------



## chelleybelley

gwen always just looks so amazing..

fergie loves those shoes.. she has them in green too!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

I want Gwen's shoes!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

LavenderIce said:


> Courtney Mazzo, Broadway actress and GF of Mario Lopez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if these are the black Piros or Dark Africa?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Those look black to me but I could be wrong. 

Gwen is amazing! I  her...and her shoes.


----------



## LornaLou

Nereavi said:


> Holly Madison tweeted this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhinestoning my dirty Louboutins- a laborious task



Here they are finished, I think she did a pretty good job.


----------



## MBKitty

I love these!  Should we add her to the Louboutinista DIY Club?

Hee!


----------



## LornaLou

I'm not sure why it posted twice, apologies for that lol. Maybe a mod could delete the first post  They are so pretty though, I hope we get pics of her wearing them out  I'll add her pics now to the DIY thread


----------



## cindy74

how does famous people that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant walk in pigalle 120 but they do it .


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## sara999

and with the (himalaya?) birkin!? swoon


----------



## erinmiyu

gwen looks so amazing but was it not possible for gavin to button up his shirt the whole way? it's gross and i'm half expecting to see a beer peeking out of his pants.


----------



## alyssa08

fergie looks great... something that is not accomplished often with her so thumbs up for you, ferg. loving the greissimo mules on her.


----------



## surlygirl

Alice1979 said:


> Love those archidiscos in black


 
I am loving the black, too. Does anyone know where this colorway was available?


----------



## indypup

The black archdisckos are !

I actually really don't like Holly Madison's DIY-- my favorite part about CL Strass is the different crystal size and hers are way too uniform for my taste.  *Melia's* and *cesee's* look like Louboutin himself did them!  Sorry Holly, you got nothin' on our girls!


----------



## alyssa08

surly, either mytheresa or luisaviaroma has black.


----------



## lilmissb

^ I'll add they're black but with a silver bow on mytheresa. I prefer the all black.


----------



## Alice1979

I'd prefer all black archidiscos too. Also the ones on mytheresa are 100, where as those on Mila Kunis look like 120.


----------



## Elise499

Karina Smirnoff in Greissimo







[/URL]


----------



## carlinha

i don't like that thing around her left ankle, but she looks AMAZING in that white dress with the white/black greissimos!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Elise499 said:


> Karina Smirnoff in Greissimo



 Whoa!


----------



## jancedtif

carlinha said:


> i don't like that thing around her left ankle, but she looks AMAZING in that white dress with the white/black greissimos!!!


 
Exactly!  WTH is that thing around her lfet ankle anyway?  And why is she trying to ruin her stunning look?


----------



## lilmissb

Good spotting Alice! I didn't even know they came in different heights!! I learn something new everyday. Now why do I want them so badly??? 

Not sure about Karina's poses. I like the outfit but not that feather stuff either.


----------



## indypup

That thing on Karina's foot kind of reminds me of, way back when, when Lindsay used to wear her alcohol monitoring cuff around her ankle.  

The dress and Greissimo are killer together, though!


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots:


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## chelleybelley

ooooh i love the greissimos with the white dress!! 

and for some reason, i kinda like that feather thing.  then again, i always like weird and random things.. hehe..


----------



## Vodkaine

Lola looked so cute in these..

i.imagehost.org/0086/lourdes-leon-louboutin-shoes-fangs.jpg


----------



## babysweetums

i like the thing on her ankle....the smile and pose is another story...i dont even know who she is though...


----------



## sobe2009

I  the greissimos they look great with the white dress.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## LavenderIce

Amy Adams


----------



## jancedtif

Is Nicole wearing the Wallis?  TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

jance, I think it's the Super Wallis, a Wallis with a plaform.  They were available at NM two years or three years ago.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm not digging the Camel NB's on Amy Adams..
They don't compliment her skin tone..


----------



## Vodkaine

*______*  Sarah is lovely


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> jance, I think it's the Super Wallis, a Wallis with a plaform. They were available at NM two years or three years ago.


 
Thanks sweetie!  I keep hoping Msr. Louboutin will re-release the Wallis.  *sigh* Perhaps he will one day.


----------



## xboobielicousx

sarah m gellar looks great...did she just have a baby? i could have sworn I read that somewhere


----------



## LavenderIce

jancedtif said:


> Thanks sweetie! I keep hoping Msr. Louboutin will re-release the Wallis. *sigh* Perhaps he will one day.


 
Saks has them in black patent and LV and SCP had them last year.


----------



## brintee

Saks has them now *Lav*? Do you know the price or which location I would have to contact?


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Saks has them in black patent and LV and SCP had them last year.


 
Really?!  Thank you!


----------



## sara999

sarah had a baby in september. she looks amazing and i adore her!! the whole outfit..esp the jacket


----------



## LavenderIce

brintee said:


> Saks has them now *Lav*? Do you know the price or which location I would have to contact?


 
I saw them at Saks SF last month.  I don't know the price.


----------



## brintee

^^Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome.  I can't remember if it was a 100mm or lower heel height though.


----------



## LavenderIce

Teri Hatcher


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Ciara


----------



## brintee

Do you have an SA there, if you do could you PM it?

Sorry ladies, Back on topic now, promise 



LavenderIce said:


> You're welcome. I can't remember if it was a 100mm or lower heel height though.


----------



## Alice1979

Love Teri's so privates. I wonder if they're cosmo python.


----------



## Jahpson

Teri Hatcher is working it!!!

Its pretty obvious how Ciara got in those boots, look at the baby oil!! overload


----------



## Elsie87

Teri looks amazing!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Teri looks fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

Terri looks like she's wearing silver goa. She looks amazing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Saks has them now *Lav*? Do you know the price or which location I would have to contact?


 
Saks NYC has them too.  Saw them with my very own eyes in early December.  They were $595.  HTH!

And wowza!  Terri looks amazing!


----------



## floridasun8

LOVE everything about Teri!  She looks great!  If anyone can id the dress, please post!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

floridasun8 said:


> LOVE everything about Teri!  She looks great!  If anyone can id the dress, please post!



OMG, I second this - I love the dress!


----------



## jancedtif

Teri does look beautiful!


----------



## funinthesun80

def. black. i have the dk. africa and they are much lighter...


----------



## cindy74

nicole richie sorry posted already


----------



## Nereavi

Dania Ramirez in greissimo


----------



## Baggaholic

I am so loving *Dania*! She looks so pretty! I have a feeling my daughter is going to look just like her when she grows up.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dang the more I look at the Greissimo, the more I want them. They look like they were plucked right out of the 30s or 40s.


----------



## Alice1979

I think I need those Greissimos in my life.


----------



## meggyg8r

I wish I could splurge on them too.. also, I just don't do well in that high of heels. If I thought I had places to wear them, I might actually have taken the plunge. I really, really love them! I think I like the multi ones best!


----------



## brintee

Man, I wish mine looked that way on me!


----------



## meggyg8r

Ooo *Brintee *I didn't know you had them! I missed so much around here over the past few months!


----------



## brintee

Yes, DBF got them for me as my Christmas gift 



meggyg8r said:


> Ooo *Brintee *I didn't know you had them! I missed so much around here over the past few months!


----------



## meggyg8r

brintee said:


> Yes, DBF got them for me as my Christmas gift


 
Just found them in your thread!


----------



## surlygirl

Dania looks gorgeous! the Greissimos are amazing on her ... such a great head-to-toe look!


----------



## brintee

meggyg8r said:


> Just found them in your thread!


----------



## Nancy7

Dania looks Stunning and so do her Greissimos.

Congrats *brintee*.....yours look Fabulous as well!!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *nancy*


----------



## Vodkaine

img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/wenn5357212mw.jpg


----------



## Vodkaine

http://img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/wenn5357212mw.jpg


----------



## brintee

^^Not loving that outfit at all, aside from the shoes. The jacket and dress look so stiff or something, she should have mixed materials better IMO.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ she should just give the shoes to me


----------



## brintee

^^ or me


----------



## Vodkaine

I just think the same thing girls.. awful matches


----------



## Vodkaine

Charlize on the other side.. GORGEOUS

http://www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/150540/ea9089a22a91a3B8__gallery.jpg


----------



## brintee

^^Now, thats an OUTFIT!


----------



## meggyg8r

Calypsos...


----------



## Jahpson

omg!! was that tomboy Queen Latifah on page 64?


----------



## brintee

OMG! I didnt even realize there was another person in the pic, I was staring at the shoes  Thats bad...



Jahpson said:


> omg!! was that tomboy Queen Latifah on page 64?


----------



## victoriassecret

floridasun8 said:


> Kim should really not wear outfits with extra material in the rear.  It makes her butt look much bigger than it already is  lol  I have the same problem, but I dont accentuate it!  Otherwise, I love from her neck up  lol   Hair, makeup and jewelry.


wearing my pigallis makes my butt look bigger too, I guess ill have to get bigger boobs to balance it all out!!, The things we must do!!!


----------



## compulsive

I  Charlize! She always looks stunning. I wouldn't mind having her Calypos either


----------



## Nancy7

Charlize always looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## surlygirl

free the Calypsos! Charlize can keep hers since she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_Q

Amy Adams


----------



## meggyg8r

Oooh I love Amy's coat!


----------



## karwood

meggyg8r said:


> Oooh I love Amy's coat!


 
Ditto!!


----------



## karwood

Vodkaine said:


> Charlize on the other side.. GORGEOUS
> 
> http://www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/150540/ea9089a22a91a3B8__gallery.jpg


 

I love the Calypsos!!! I sooooo wish they were 140s!


----------



## adeana

Is Amy preggers or is she just standing funny?


----------



## LavenderIce

Amy is preggers.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dania Ramirez


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Dania Ramirez


----------



## LavenderIce

Leah Michele


----------



## LavenderIce

Taylor Swift


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Amy Adams


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## ledaatomica

Vodkaine said:


> http://img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/wenn5357212mw.jpg


 
I want to confiscate those due to illegal color coordination


----------



## sumnboutme

i  the greissimos on lea!  and i LOVE amy adams' coat


----------



## surlygirl

Dania is shutting it down lately!


----------



## hya_been

ledaatomica said:


> I want to confiscate those due to illegal color coordination


:lolots:  *Leda *you're hysterical!


----------



## Alice1979

I love Dania's dress, and Leah looks amazing.


----------



## loash

Jennifer Missoni







Jenna Ushkowitz






Amy Adams


----------



## carlinha

i had no idea amy adams was preggers!  cute.

i am loving the MC greissimos on leah michelle, and dania looks awesome!  so does taylor swift.  

OMG they all do!


----------



## Vodkaine

The crazy gaga with Lady Page

More gaganess/CL related :http://gagadaily.com/fashion/2010/01/lady-gaga-loves-christian-louboutin/


----------



## BagLover21

I usually don't love Taylor Swift's dress choices because they start to look the same. But I loved the mini she wore with the her VPs last night. Two thumbs up!

Amy Adams is adorable pregnant!


----------



## sara999

LOVE the whole cast of glee!! i can't wait for that show to come back


----------



## maianh_8686

Vodkaine said:


> The crazy gaga with Lady Page
> 
> More gaganess/CL related :http://gagadaily.com/fashion/2010/01/lady-gaga-loves-christian-louboutin/



madness


----------



## Jahpson

^ do not stare directly at Lady Gaga


----------



## jancedtif

^Exactly!  If you do, you may go insane!


----------



## brintee

u *jance*!



jancedtif said:


> ^Exactly!  If you do, you may go insane!


----------



## chloe-babe

oh Amy Adams looks so lovely, I didnt know she was having a baby either - love that she is still rocking the louboutins!


----------



## lilmissb

Dania is stunning!

Amy Adams is too cute preggers. Has she got VG's on? They look almost bronze! Anyway it's shiny.

WTF is with Gaga???

NEED rolandos now. Really do.


----------



## CCKL

Jahpson said:


> ^ do not stare directly at Lady Gaga



:lolots:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

carlinha said:


> i had no idea amy adams was preggers! cute.


 
me either lol


----------



## fashionista89

Amy Adams is so adorable!! I've noticed she has a soft spot for Louboutins, glad to see she's still rocking them while pregnant!


----------



## yousofine

Gaga is just crazy. Love her crazyness!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yousofine said:


> Gaga is just crazy. Love her crazyness!


 
Me too!!   lady gaga


----------



## sara999

me three!


----------



## icecreamom

Sorry if it's been posted.. But I just found this with JLo, again.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sara999 said:


> me three!


 
me four! Rah-rah-ah-ah-ah! Roma-Roma-ma-ah! Ga-ga-ooh-la-la!


----------



## MACsarah

loash said:


> Jenna Ushkowitz



Aren't those the Dama heels on the girl in the red dress?


----------



## carlinha

MACsarah said:


> Aren't those the Duma heels on the girl in the red dress?



DAMA heels???  you mean RASTA??? 

seriously though... it's the multicolor damas fabric greissimo


----------



## MACsarah

carlinha said:


> DAMA heels???  you mean RASTA???
> 
> seriously though... it's the multicolor damas fabric greissimo



LOL. sorry! I put Dumas at first, then put an a. Honest mistake, I swear


----------



## carlinha

MACsarah said:


> LOL. sorry! I put Dumas at first, then put an a. Honest mistake, I swear



no worries!  i call them my RASTA shoes... :lolots:... them!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

Love Lady Gaga!


----------



## MACsarah

carlinha said:


> no worries!  i call them my RASTA shoes... :lolots:... them!!!



 you have them? lucky girl! The colors are really growing on me. Haha.


----------



## carlinha

MACsarah said:


> you have them? lucky girl! The colors are really growing on me. Haha.



it's pure 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/im-going-rasta-banana-529157.html


----------



## Baggaholic

What kind of shoe is Amy Adams wearing? Is it the Galaxy in Bronze?


----------



## sumnboutme

^yup...Saks had them in that color


----------



## Baggaholic

Thanx for posting this *icecreamom* she looks pretty bad a$$ for her age.


----------



## kimberang

fashionista89 said:


> Amy Adams is so adorable!! I've noticed she has a soft spot for Louboutins, glad to see she's still rocking them while pregnant!



Good for her! I understand wearing heels can be difficult for some women who are preggers.

I love Amy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  Taylor Swift!!!!! "you belong with meeeeee"

And Amy Adams looks amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita Von Tease (bag)


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## LavenderIce

Kimora Lee


----------



## sara999

does dita do ballet?? en pointe!? oh i'd be so jealous! i still kick myself for quitting ballet at age 8


----------



## shockboogie

Dita is so perfect.... Makes me want to dye my hair black and wear it like hers but then again, no matter what I do - I won't look like Dita!


----------



## Baggaholic

I meant to post this...






Dita in Pinnups (sp?)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ wow look at how worn those are!


----------



## sara999

black pinups! i die!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita looks gorgeous!  Black satin *120* Pin Ups.  I die.


----------



## Elise499

Kim Kardashian wearing Jessica


----------



## jancedtif

^Jessicas?!   Where's *Moshi*?!


----------



## savvysgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ wow look at how worn those are!


 
Worn and loved. Love seeing that!


----------



## meggyg8r

jancedtif said:


> ^Jessicas?!   Where's *Moshi*?!



geez, I was just thinking that I really liked those and then I saw this post. Moshi and I like EVERYTHING the same!! LOL


----------



## carlinha

sara999 said:


> does dita do ballet?? en pointe!? oh i'd be so jealous! i still kick myself for quitting ballet at age 8



exactly what i was thinking *sara*!  i wouldn't be surprised if she does do it... she is very graceful


----------



## CMP86

sara999 said:


> does dita do ballet?? en pointe!? oh i'd be so jealous! i still kick myself for quitting ballet at age 8



I feel the same way sara. It was so much fun and there are times that I miss it.


----------



## Baggaholic

sara999 said:


> black pinups! i die!



maybe these are dyed? They look satin


----------



## Baggaholic

Elise499 said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Jessica





Now this is one look I love!!! Bergdorf had these instore back in November. A girl was trying them on in Navy color


----------



## compulsive

^That picture makes me want the Jessicas even more!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Baggaholic said:


> maybe these are dyed? They look satin


 
black pinups do exist IRL ... however dita can basically get whatever  she wants anyway .. jerk. lol 


ohhhh I really LIKE the jessicas!!


----------



## sara999

Baggaholic said:


> maybe these are dyed? They look satin


there are black pinups. our very own lilmissb had a pair of 100s.




i know! jessicas! where is moshi!?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Man, Kim is ROCKING those Jessicas.


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> does dita do ballet?? en pointe!?


 
I read she used to do ballet when she was a young girl.


----------



## jancedtif

meggyg8r said:


> geez, I was just thinking that I really liked those and then I saw this post. Moshi and I like EVERYTHING the same!! LOL


 
It must mean that you two have great taste!


----------



## Baggaholic

sara999 said:


> there are black pinups. our very own lilmissb had a pair of 100s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know! jessicas! where is moshi!?



Cool! I'm gonna go search for them.


----------



## Baggaholic

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> black pinups do exist IRL ... however dita can basically get whatever  she wants anyway .. jerk. lol
> 
> 
> ohhhh I really LIKE the jessicas!!



haha


----------



## Vodkaine

I hate loose boots.. she can keep the Jessicas I'll have her bag + a moccachino non fat, no whip, extra hot.


----------



## lilmissb

Great pics of Dita! She does about 4 hours of ballet and pilates most days. I follow her on twitter.

Yup, black pinups do exist. I had them in black nappa & black satin. No longer mine though...  they were a full size too big for me and I hate shoes like that. I will one day get them back...in the right size...I'm sure they will come back someday. He's just building the anticipation! 

JESSICAS! moshi???


----------



## moshi_moshi

I NEED THOSE!! i might even do the light color too...

and b needs to give me that birkin...... is that etoupe??!?!?!?!


----------



## moshi_moshi

meggyg8r said:


> geez, I was just thinking that I really liked those and then I saw this post. Moshi and I like EVERYTHING the same!! LOL



we have shoe esp or something..... we share the same CL mind


----------



## sumnboutme

i  the jessicas...i'd buy them if i stay in CA


----------



## kimberang

shockboogie said:


> Dita is so perfect.... Makes me want to dye my hair black and wear it like hers but then again, no matter what I do - I won't look like Dita!



ditto. she has such a classic look.

she loves the CLs. i saw a picture of her getting out of a car with a pair of CLs (I forgot which style), and man, were the red soles worn out!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i live in nj *sum*.... we have a decent amount of months out of the year to wear sandals and shoes like that

if you end up at upenn we'll have to go shopping


----------



## sumnboutme

moshi_moshi said:


> i live in nj *sum*.... we have a decent amount of months out of the year to wear sandals and shoes like that
> 
> *if you end up at upenn we'll have to go shopping*



sounds like a plan


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshi moshi*, hehe, not sure but the H looks like gris to me, and hehe, I'll take Kim's bag too!


----------



## cts900

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ wow look at how worn those are!


 I think that is my fav thing about the Dita photo....knowing that she WEARS those shoes!  She is so timeless.


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Man, Kim is ROCKING those Jessicas.


 
that's exactly what I thought when I saw this pic! great look!


----------



## Vodkaine

kimberang said:


> ditto. she has such a classic look.
> 
> she loves the CLs. i saw a picture of her getting out of a car with a pair of CLs (I forgot which style), and man, were the red soles worn out!



There you have it : http://www.zimbio.com/Dita+Von+Teese/articles/284/Dita+Von+Teese+Getting+Naughty
  NSFW PICS !!


----------



## MBKitty

Elise499 said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Jessica


 
Honestly, all I can think of now, everytime I see her is FAKE!

I wonder if the shoes are fake, if the bag is fake...UGH!


----------



## brintee

Crap I want the Jessicas now....


----------



## carlinha

well the jessicas are not very expensive guys!!!!  $595 i believe if i recall correctly... they are made of canvas


----------



## annaspanna33

MBKitty said:


> Honestly, all I can think of now, everytime I see her is FAKE!
> 
> I wonder if the shoes are fake, if the bag is fake...UGH!



Does she carry fake stuff then?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ no the shoes she's wearing and her hermes is authentic.


----------



## brintee

Yea...hm. I wonder if NM has them and I could use my GCs I really dont need more boots though...



carlinha said:


> well the jessicas are not very expensive guys!!!!  $595 i believe if i recall correctly... they are made of canvas


----------



## LilySatine

Oooooh how beautiful is Dita in these candid pictures!!

I'm in love with 120mm Pin-up now... Was not into them in 100, but once again 120 is the magic number.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow loving Dita's and Kim K's looks


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> well the jessicas are not very expensive guys!!!!  $595 i believe if i recall correctly... they are made of canvas



yup, they're relatively cheap but i'm banned (sort of, hehe)


----------



## hya_been

She is making me want the Jessicas too and when you think about it, they're on the more practical end of the spectrum, what's a girl to do?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I know *hya!* She's making me want them too! ush:


----------



## compulsive

I came back to drool over the Jessicas on Kim K! Does anyone know the sizing for these? Just researching


----------



## phiphi

kim k wears the jessicas really nicely - *hya, naked, compulsive* do it do it do it!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thankfully my calves are too big or I'd be majorly tempted by the Jessicas!


----------



## moshi_moshi

compulsive said:


> I came back to drool over the Jessicas on Kim K! Does anyone know the sizing for these? Just researching



i talked to the saks bh and they only come in full sizes.

and yes *carlinha* is right, only $595


----------



## brintee

^^do they have grey & black?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think it's just the tan color (on Kim) and black..

I wonder if they have them in BH


----------



## brintee

^^Oh I didnt realize it is tan, it looks sort of grey in the pics, but maybe thats just because there is grey in her shirt. Ughhhh I want some! I dont know which colour though...


----------



## moshi_moshi

i think they only come in the tan color and black.... and some rasta color like the shoes *carlinha* and others have


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

is it tan or a lightish grey? ... so confused.


----------



## brintee

Me too 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> is it tan or a lightish grey? ... so confused.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They are indeed sand


----------



## hya_been

Hmmm, I don't think I'd want sand and is the wedge on the black boots still in the same light colour?

There's also this option!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *naked*, but wow, they sure do look darker in the stock pic that Kim's pics...

*Hya*, I think the wedge is the same light color on the black.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yep here's more pics

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-2010-pics-only-no-534435-2.html#post13360277


----------



## brintee

^^Reghan's pics still look greyish-khaki too. Hmm...


----------



## sumnboutme

brintee said:


> ^^Reghan's pics still look greyish-khaki too. Hmm...



they're more gray IRL...albeit a very light gray


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ uh oh ... that is NOT good to know... :s


----------



## sumnboutme

^do it do it do it


----------



## brintee

^^Thats what I wanted to hear and didnt want to hear at the same time! 
Thanks *sumn*!


----------



## ceseeber

do it!


----------



## sumnboutme

brintee said:


> ^^Thats what I wanted to hear and didnt want to hear at the same time!
> Thanks *sumn*!



do it do it do it


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh no if it's grey i definitely want them now... lol.... although it never occured to me that i may not be able to fit my calves in them


----------



## brintee

Do you dare me? Cuz' ill do it! 



sumnboutme said:


> do it do it do it


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I hope they have them somewhere in BH so I can try them on .. and try not to buy them :ninja:


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I hope they have them somewhere in BH so I can try them on .. and try not to buy them :ninja:



Barneys has them


----------



## brintee

^^Lol, trying them on certainly wont help the cause. 

I wonder if I could get them through Saks locator. I would need the item number huh? But I have a 10% coupon...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> Barneys has them


 
you are the :devil:


----------



## sumnboutme




----------



## ChenChen

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> you are the :devil:



And Saks BH I think!


----------



## moshi_moshi

brintee said:


> ^^Lol, trying them on certainly wont help the cause.
> 
> I wonder if I could get them through Saks locator. I would need the item number huh? But I have a 10% coupon...



10% coupon?!

and yes saks bh has them too...called there already


----------



## brintee

Yea, I bought that one that *authentic* posted in D&S for $10 lol



moshi_moshi said:


> 10% coupon?!
> 
> and yes saks bh has them too...called there already


----------



## moshi_moshi

i totally missed that one.... wonder where the seller got it?


----------



## brintee

^Im not sure, but I tried it online today and it worked...


----------



## adeana

Are the jessicas the same size through the calf as the piros?  Anyone happen to know?


----------



## legaldiva

I'm dying.  I love those Jessicas.  I want a pair of grey suede boots SO BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pr1nc355

LavenderIce said:


> Britney Spears


 
Just to add, here's another pic from that photo spread, which shows a back view of the studded VP.  It's from the January issue of _Elle_:


----------



## compulsive

All this talk about the Jessicas is making me crazy! In a good way of course. I may have to do some chatting with my Saks SA tomorrow. I'm worried they won't go over my calves though.


----------



## sumnboutme

^ur calves look tiny *compulsive*!  i'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## compulsive

hehe thanks *sumn* but I can't find boots for the life of me cause I can never pull them up or zip them:shame:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ but your calves are tiny! LIES LIES!


----------



## sumnboutme

compulsive said:


> hehe thanks *sumn* but I can't find boots for the life of me cause I can never pull them up or zip them:shame:



but the jessicas are slouchy...u can push them down


----------



## compulsive

ENABLERS! I'll be doing some "research" tomorrow


----------



## Vodkaine

I often said that Marie Antoinettes were unwearable but I was actually thinking of that blue/yellow style that was very museum_like  rather than killer hells... however the always impeccable Dita reminds us to think twice, because she is gorgeous once again with hers on.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

MBKitty said:


> Honestly, all I can think of now, everytime I see her is FAKE!
> 
> I wonder if the shoes are fake, if the bag is fake...UGH!


 
Sorry I am not clear? has she ever worn fakes??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ worn, no.

But she has promoted 'inspired' Louboutins on her twitter.


----------



## Jönathan

Lea Michelle of "Glee" wearing Greissimo


----------



## sobe2009

^ She looks great!! Her Greissimo match her dress, perfectly.


----------



## legaldiva

compulsive said:


> ENABLERS! I'll be doing some "research" tomorrow


 
Will you let me know what you find?  I'm started to obsess!


----------



## Nereavi

Melanie Brown


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ banana!!


----------



## loash

Melanie Brown






oops just realized this was already posted


----------



## Vodkaine

The dress is not a good match with the shoes.. IMO


----------



## japskivt

Scarlett in what I think are Samira Strass.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lea michelle* looks great! Those shoes match the dress perfectly!

*scarlett*, :: drools::


----------



## phiphi

*compulsive* - your avi tells me that your calves are teeeennyyyy!! and that you should totally try on the jessicas!! 

i love love love scarlett's outfit.


----------



## Vodkaine

Scarlett never knew how to stand properly..  her feets are always akward..


----------



## CMP86

Her feet may be awkward but she looks beautiful!


----------



## Baggaholic

Mellanie and Michelle need to put my shoes back on their shelf!


----------



## chelleybelley

the marie antoinettes on *dita* are just TDF!!

*lea michelle* looks fantastic!

*scarlett* always reminds me of an innocent little girl which is what adds to her sweet charm.. 

why does* melanie brown *look so oily?  it looks like the oil is almost dripping down to her shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the banana!

Love Scarlett! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Hi Scarlett, I'll take your Strass and your husband (without his shirt on) to go, please. Kthxbye.

-Meggyg8r


----------



## lilmissb

^ Mmmmm...Ryan!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*meggy*, lololol!


----------



## sara999

only if you share him with me meggy!!!! i'll fight ya for him!


----------



## meggyg8r

I'll get to him first, he's on my soil!


----------



## phiphi

lol *meggy*! looks like there is a considerable line for mr. reynolds!


----------



## meggyg8r

hehe, yeah... we've all seen him with his shirt off is why!


----------



## sara999

i like scarjo and i am glad they are happy as a couple but i miss him with alanis. i did so love them together!


----------



## phiphi

hehe.. he rocked the abs in Blade. the Wolverine movie sealed the deal, and more to come i'm sure with Green Lantern!!


----------



## sara999

can't WAIT for green lantern and deadpool!!!


ryan reynolds could rock some men's CLs maybe at a premiere!? that would be awesome


----------



## phiphi

OMG *sara * that would be so awesome, wouldn't it? because he and ScarJo are almost never photographed together it would let us post a picture (a big big picture) in a thread here. so we can admire his... men's CLs of course..


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Seinfeld


----------



## lilmissb

Like him better with Scarlett but it's bad news for the ladies as he's gonna be less inclined to leave her for someone else...


----------



## CMP86

What is up with Jessica's under eye makeup? It seems like it is way too light for her? Its kinda creeping me out.


----------



## lilmissb

^ They look like war stripes!


----------



## CMP86

^^That or the black face paint that football players use.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CMP86 said:


> What is up with Jessica's under eye makeup? It seems like it is way too light for her? Its kinda creeping me out.


 
Looks like she was trying to cover up something (possibly undereye bags) with a highlighter but didn't blend it ... or didn't realize her makeup artist but on a truckload.


----------



## meggyg8r

didn't the same makeup thing just recently happen with Nicole Kidman?

and ladies, I cannot WAIT to see Ryan in Deadpool.. such a bada$$ character--he totally made Wolverine (the movie)!


----------



## lilmissb

I think Nic was shiny. She hasn't been powdered properly. I mean how stupid are women not to check themselves anyway regardless of how good your MU artist is???!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Ashley Tisdale at her sister's baby shower


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ 

so fabulous!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ I second that.  just SO fabulous.


----------



## noah8077

Fabulous that is my simple request.......straight from the HS Musical soundtrack!!!


----------



## Vodkaine

I Love this shooting.


----------



## compulsive

Ashley looks fab! She's giving me fashion ideas!


----------



## jancedtif

^ You have a celeb shoe twin!


----------



## sunny2

Ashley looks really good! LOVE the outfit, legs, and shoes!


----------



## sara999

ashley looks great...but why was there papparazzi at her sister's shower???


----------



## LavenderIce

*sara*--I don't know if they were the hiding in the bushes with tele lens type razzi, everyone is posing.  I think the pictures were taken in conjunction with a magazine or Ashley's online site?


----------



## roussel

vanessa is so pretty


----------



## babysweetums

ashleys is so beautiful in those pictures! jessica s. looks creepy-gross is she a celebrity?


----------



## Baggaholic

LavenderIce said:


> Ashley Tisdale at her sister's baby shower


What a beautiful display of colors. Photographer did very good!


----------



## Nereavi

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Nico3327

^Ooooooh, I really love Rosario's dress!!! And thos purple declics are the perfect splash of complimenting color.


----------



## loash

Alessandra Torresani


----------



## PANda_USC

I love *Alessandra's* whole outfit...those gloves..that dress...OYYY


----------



## PANda_USC

More photos of Blake Lively at the Sherlock Holmes Premier wearing Pigalles in Dorado Strass


----------



## lalawyer

Who is that chick in the red dress? Are those the Greisimmos?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ it is Alessandra Torresani


and yes they are


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know where they still have the Jessica's?  Does anyone own a pair?


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Barneys! Saw them in blue and beige


----------



## cindy74

dita


----------



## lovespeonies

Dita looks beautiful there and refreshingly natural.


----------



## sara999

the dress reminds me of gaultier and madonna!


----------



## cindy74

well i dont like here shoe color whit that dress


----------



## archygirl

cindy74 said:


> dita



OMG nude nappa catwomans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indypup

sara999 said:


> the dress reminds me of gaultier and madonna!


I thought the same thing!


----------



## carlinha

OMG dita looks STUNNING!!!!  i love her hairstyle... but i agree, i don't like the shoes with that dress...


----------



## cts900

She would have looked better in a silver shoe.  Dita is my fashion heroine....I think the combo is a rare misstep.


----------



## CatNZ

archygirl said:


> OMG nude nappa catwomans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hmmmm are they catwomans?  the heel height and toebox look like miss clichy to me, but not sure if the profile matches miss clichy's double platform


----------



## Bitstuff

Yay, Dita and I are shoe twins!

I don't like that dress, period. It would have looked better without the faux lacing at the back, or without the transparent panels.


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm so jealous you have them *bitstuff*! Sadly mine turned out to be a different size than stated on the box 



CatNZ said:


> hmmmm are they catwomans? the heel height and toebox look like miss clichy to me, but not sure if the profile matches miss clichy's double platform


 
Yes, definitely Catwoman. They are gorgeous in nude.


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> the dress reminds me of gaultier and madonna!


 
It is actually from the Jean Paul Gaultiers Spring 2010 collection!


----------



## Vodkaine

NO underwear.. So classy .. -_-


----------



## brintee

^^A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Lol I only just now realized how the transparent panel was all the way up the sides of her dress! Somehow thought it was only in the skirt portion. Only Dita could pull off a look like that. So many elements could be trashy on anyone else... but she makes it look downright elegant.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ i agree! I would rather see her with nothing on than big black/white/multi coloured granny pants, hehe! Besides, how do we know she hasnt got underwear with see through sides on??


----------



## jancedtif

^Think she tweeted that the dress didn't allow for undies.


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ They make those?! Either way, whether she's wearing undies or not, it's a long enough dress that it doesn't matter. She's not going to be pulling a Paris/Britney


----------



## savvysgirl




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I think Dita already pulled that stunt getting out of a car once lol


----------



## jancedtif

Hey!  Maybe Dita' s the 3rd nakedmosher?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

:lolots: :lolots: :lolots:


----------



## brintee

OMG lol!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

going against popular opinion..I don't like Dita's look at all. She is beautiful from the neck up.


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## LavenderIce

Jenna Ushkowitz


----------



## Elsie87

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> going against popular opinion..I don't like Dita's look at all. She is beautiful from the neck up.


 
ITA! I don't like the dress at all. Love the shoes, hair and makeup though!


----------



## sumnboutme

Elsie87 said:


> ITA! I don't like the dress at all. Love the shoes, hair and makeup though!



I agree as well!


----------



## lilmissb

Love Vanessa's dress! I need a few dresses like that.


----------



## babysweetums

just to add my 2 cents =) im not in love with dita dress either, if it was more of a nude mesh stocking kind of material it would be cuter but the clear looks like plastic....the rest of her is gorgeous though


----------



## creighbaby

sara999 said:


> the dress reminds me of gaultier and madonna!



My thoughts also.


----------



## icecreamom

Don't like it either


----------



## Elise499

Carmen Electra in Star Privé












Stacy Keibler in Numéro Privé


----------



## Nereavi

Zoe Salmon in Banana


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, Carmen Electra has waaaaaaay too much going there... it's like where on earth do you look?!


----------



## annaspanna33

I think Zoe Salmon is wearing Altadamas.....either way, ugh she is soooo annoying!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Fergie in what looks like Robots with a Bianca platform, like the Robots merged with the Moulage, anyone know what it is?


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## iMunz

These people need stylists ASAP


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love those robot/moulange mix! No clue what those are? Maybe some runway shoe?


----------



## *Lo

Fergie's legs are amazing!!


----------



## roussel

Wow! I would kill for Fergies body esp her legs and arms!


----------



## nillacobain

iMunz said:


> These people need stylists ASAP


 
ITA!


----------



## ShoeNoob

annaspanna33 said:


> I think Zoe Salmon is wearing Altadamas.....either way, ugh she is soooo annoying!!!



Who is she?

nm, just looked her up on Wikipedia... no wonder I've never heard of her. Doesn't look like she's done much of anything


----------



## sara999

lake bell


----------



## legaldiva

roussel said:


> Wow! I would kill for Fergies body esp her legs and arms!


 
... and that booty.  Not a ripple or dimple anywhere to be seen!


----------



## sara999

i know! i wish my body was like that


----------



## Bitstuff

legaldiva said:


> ... and that booty.  Not a ripple or dimple anywhere to be seen!



It's very nice, but no muscular smooth booty is worth sacrificing carbs. Mmmmm....chocolate....


----------



## CCKL

^^lol!


----------



## cindy74

Bitstuff said:


> It's very nice, but no muscular smooth booty is worth sacrificing carbs. Mmmmm....chocolate....


ore ben & jerrys icecream


----------



## sumnboutme

not sure if this was posted already but another pic from the upcoming SATC 2

SJP in Bridget


----------



## fieryfashionist

Exactly!!!   Chocolate, cheese, bread, pasta... yum!!!!! 



Bitstuff said:


> It's very nice, but no muscular smooth booty is worth sacrificing carbs. Mmmmm....chocolate....


----------



## lilmissb

I don't think I'd like to work out 24/7 just to get her body!!! LOL!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> I don't think I'd like to work out 24/7 just to get her body!!! LOL!



if i get paid as much as her, i would


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ hahhaha seriously. If that was my only job hell yea I'd do it!


----------



## lilmissb

True! If I got pid for it why not, not like she does anything else but try to sing.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG...is it just me, or does SJP have scary arms in that pic?  Loving the outfit otherwise!


----------



## jancedtif

^ *I think* that's the flash making her arms look like that.  But I do agree, I'm loving her outfit too!


----------



## Elise499

Meryl Streep in Very Privé












Marion Cotillard in Studio






Zoe Saldana in Frutti Frutti


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ I need those shoes!!!!!


----------



## heat97

marion cotillard is absolutely stunning.


----------



## brintee

Holy crap, where can you find those Frutti Fruttis??????


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I would assume boutiques


----------



## brintee

Thanks, thats what I figured.  I guess ill have to email....


----------



## babysweetums

paris hilton ruining the lady page....who dresses this poor girl??


----------



## Alice1979

I like Zoe's dress and her Frutti Frutti. She looks stunning.


----------



## sumnboutme

Zoe looks amazing!  The shoes are pretty but I can do without that leopard fluff up front


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad Nuit D'ete


----------



## Bitstuff

Can anyone ID Zoe's dress? I love it.


----------



## sumnboutme

Bitstuff said:


> Can anyone ID Zoe's dress? I love it.



Jason Wu Spring Collection
http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2010RTW-JASONWU?page=2


----------



## Nereavi




----------



## iloveredsoles

^^her whole look is absolute perfection!!


----------



## jancedtif

^I agree!  Zoe looks stunning!


----------



## LavenderIce

Danielle Fischel


----------



## LavenderIce

Holly Madison


----------



## LavenderIce

Jason Bateman's wife Amanda Anka


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple more of Lauren Conrad


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## JuneHawk

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG...is it just me, or does SJP have scary arms in that pic?  Loving the outfit otherwise!



I was just thinking that.  I can't decide is she's muscular or scrawny.


----------



## compulsive

Zoe is just perfection. I need some white nabuck python in my life And I love Kim K! I think she's so pretty and I always like the dresses she wears.


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Hendricks


----------



## sara999

colin ferrell's companion (do'nt know her name) in nude joli dorcets


----------



## Speedah

OMG...  The Frutti Fruttis are TDF!

Love Kim's dress! Can anyone ID it?


----------



## mal

Holy Hotnessss... thanks for posting a pic of Colin, *sara*!


----------



## sumnboutme

mal said:


> Holy Hotnessss... thanks for posting a pic of Colin, *sara*!



i agree   i don't think i'll ever outgrow my fondness for bad boys


----------



## mal

It's an unshakeable habit *sumn*!


----------



## lilmissb

In movies he scrubs up ok but outside of movies he's bit of a hot mess...still love him though! Loved him in SWAT.


----------



## mal

MmmHmmm


----------



## sumnboutme

^he was awesome in "In Bruges"...i love that movie


----------



## needloub

Lots of ladies sportin' CLs at the Golden Globes!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## LavenderIce

Kristen Bell


----------



## lilmissb

Who's Jennifer Meyer apart from Mrs Maguire?

Kristen rocks!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Who's Jennifer Meyer apart from Mrs Maguire?
> 
> Kristen rocks!



jewelry designer

edit: overpriced jewelry designer


----------



## justkell

Dita tweeted a pic of these that she calls "LouBOOTins"


Pretty sparkly color but just....no.


----------



## lilmissb

^^ Ahhh, thanks! Still wouldn't know her from a bar of soap but it sounds like I'll never buy her stuff.


----------



## savvysgirl

Ooh, Ditas boots are ICK!


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ I don't know where the boots end and the dress begins. Or is that stuff above the boots actually a dress... or is it this really odd part of the boots?!


----------



## danae

ShoeNoob said:


> ^^ *I don't know where the boots end and the dress begins.* Or is that stuff above the boots actually a dress... or is it this really odd part of the boots?!



LOL I thought the exact same thing!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ me too!!!


----------



## sara999

the boots seem like they would be great for her  show though, i'm sure all the strass is very sparkly and eye catching


----------



## LavenderIce

Tina Fey


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love Tina Fey but that dress is a mess! Total Michelin Man!


----------



## jancedtif

^A hot confusing mess at that!


----------



## yousofine

Sorry if this been posted before. I just came across it on ASOS.
I've never seen Nitoinimoi's in that colour combo before. Is it just me?
I LOVE IT! 

Gwyneth Paltrow
http://imagecache.asos.com/inv/V/23/158/750676/image3xxl.jpg


----------



## jancedtif

^Yep it's been discussed.  Just ask *Naked* for the details.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ yep! There are a few of us that would LOVE that colour way but sadly its not produced.


----------



## yousofine

OOh, oh! 
So it's a some kind of special edition that lucky Gwyneth got her hands on.

And what do *Naked *know?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yousofine said:


> OOh, oh!
> So it's a some kind of special edition that lucky Gwyneth got her hands on.
> 
> And what do *Naked *know?


 
All *Naked *knows is that they were never produced for sale and they will not source the materials and make them. Boo.


----------



## BagLover21

JetSetGo! said:


> I love Tina Fey but that dress is a mess! Total Michelin Man!



Completely agree Jets!!! And her hair was a frizzy mess for the rest of the night after that rain. Didn't help at all!!!


----------



## yousofine

Booo, sigh... Seeing the white Nitoinimoi has giving my heart ache.

From Golden Globe, Heidi Klum
shoeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/heidi-klum-louboutin-ankle-platform-shoes-golden-globes.jpeg

Looks like the front strap is a bit too loose. Or the shoes too small.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yousofine said:


> Booo, sigh... Seeing the white Nitoinimoi has giving my heart ache.
> 
> From Golden Globe, Heidi Klum
> shoeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/heidi-klum-louboutin-ankle-platform-shoes-golden-globes.jpeg
> 
> Looks like the front strap is a bit too loose. Or the shoes too small.


 
Yea it's been giving me heart ache for MONTHS! *sigh*


----------



## yousofine

What is wrong with the picture?! Can't understand why it doesn't show as a picture but as a link.

Waiting for Gwyneth to put her Nitoinimoi on Ebay...


----------



## Jahpson

Baggaholic said:


> Now this is one look I love!!! Bergdorf had these instore back in November. A girl was trying them on in *Navy* color


 
*breathes deeply* I would love those boots in that color



carlinha said:


> well the jessicas are not very expensive guys!!!! *$595* i believe if i recall correctly... they are made of canvas


 
wait what? soooo tempted


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa! Tina Fey look HORRIBLE in that dress!! WTF was she thinking???  It makes her look fat, which she def isn't I might add.


----------



## Jahpson

lilmissb said:


> Who's Jennifer Meyer apart from Mrs Maguire?
> 
> Kristen rocks!


 

one of the MGM name is her family. Rich gal


----------



## Jahpson

justkell said:


> Dita tweeted a pic of these that she calls "LouBOOTins"
> 
> 
> Pretty sparkly color but just....no.


 
I feel like the artist Prince would rock that


----------



## lilmissb

Jahpson said:


> one of the MGM name is her family. Rich gal


 
Wowsers! Tobey did alright didn't he?


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Wowsers! Tobey did alright didn't he?



OT - did you see *J*'s collection thread yet missy?!?!?


----------



## savvysgirl

yousofine said:


> Waiting for Gwyneth to put her Nitoinimoi on Ebay...



Haha! I'll race you to them


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ not if I get there first! Otta my way!


----------



## lilmissb

sumnboutme said:


> OT - did you see *J*'s collection thread yet missy?!?!?


----------



## jancedtif

jancedtif said:


> ^Yep it's been discussed. Just ask *Naked* for the details.


 
In an effort to post quickly, I left out some info.  What I meant to say, was *Naked* really, really, REALLY loved this shoe and did some calling around and found out that they weren't made for the public . I'm just clarifying cause I didn't want my post to be taken the wrong way. 

Now :back2topic:


----------



## creighbaby

lilmissb said:


> Who's Jennifer Meyer apart from Mrs Maguire?
> 
> Kristen rocks!



In addition to being a jewelry designer, she's the daughter of Ron Meyer, the president of Universal Studios.


----------



## fashionmews

what shoes is kim wearing?


----------



## fashionmews

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian




what shoes is kim wearing?


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ I'm guessing Declic 140s but not 100% on that...


----------



## lilmissb

^^ I think it's the Miss Clichy


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I agree


----------



## Jönathan

Kristen Bell


----------



## meggyg8r

Wow, that is a really unflattering angle of Kristen Bell's legs!


----------



## Jönathan

meggyg8r said:


> Wow, that is a really unflattering angle of Kristen Bell's legs!



I agree


Here's a few more pics. I watched the David Letterman show and Kristen was really sweet and funny!


----------



## sara999

amy adams


----------



## Jönathan

sara999 said:


> amy adams



Amy looked so beautiful.


----------



## iloveredsoles

Kim is wearing the Miss Clichy.



fashionmews said:


> what shoes is kim wearing?


----------



## meggyg8r

Hmmm I wonder if it's just the booties on her. They just don't work for her at all IMO!




			
				Jönathan;13886802 said:
			
		

> I agree
> 
> 
> Here's a few more pics. I watched the David Letterman show and Kristen was really sweet and funny!


----------



## CCKL

awwww, amy looks so cute!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Amy looks soooo good. Literally a Hot Mama.


----------



## meggyg8r

^ totally! That shade of green is perfect with her hair and complexion... and of course.. the mama glow!


----------



## cts900

I have had two babies in three years and I wore flats, flats, flats during both pregnancies.  You go Amy!


----------



## CCKL

^^lol


----------



## hya_been

JetSetGo! said:


> I love Tina Fey but that dress is a mess! Total Michelin Man!



I didn't notice til you pointed it out, I was too busy staring at the shoes!!


----------



## Jönathan

Leslie Bibb wearing "Ernesta Bow"


----------



## maianh_8686

wow... her back is perfect...


----------



## savvysgirl

Loving the dress and the tights are cute but not liking them together. 

She made me want black nappa Mad Marys ... sadly i cant walk in them like she could but i'm trying!


----------



## Elise499

Jennifer Lopez wearing Années Folles


----------



## meggyg8r

I am LOVING those Années Folles! I don't think they really match JLo's dress all that well but they look amazing on her regardless!


----------



## Nico3327

^ Me too!  I am not loving the Ernesta bow though - I really think that style looks better without all that fluff up front.


----------



## meggyg8r

Totally agree about the Ernesta Bow.. the shoe would be perfect without the fabric up top! I like Leslie's outfit, including the tights, just the shoes are a little much with everything else she's wearing!


----------



## Jönathan

Jessica Simpson wearing Feticha Booty

















Does Jessica ever wear any shoes from her own line??


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Haha, I wouldn't.. they are horribly uncomfortable!! 

And I love Jessica's jacket. That navy is gorgeous!


----------



## xboobielicousx

i think jlo looks great there...i agree though that the shoes don't really go with her dress

That blue dress on leslie really pops! i don't like her tights with that dress...the whole outfit seems a bit busy

I like Jessica Simpson but I haven't seen any good pictures of her recently.  Lately, I haven't seen her smiling...what's going on with her?


----------



## Jönathan

xboobielicousx said:


> i think jlo looks great there...i agree though that the shoes don't really go with her dress
> 
> That blue dress on leslie really pops! i don't like her tights with that dress...the whole outfit seems a bit busy
> 
> I like Jessica Simpson but I haven't seen any good pictures of her recently.  Lately, I haven't seen her smiling...what's going on with her?




She's dating Billy Corgan of Smashing Pumpkins...weird couple huh?


----------



## Nico3327

I read they just recently broke up.  I couldn't believe it when I heard they were dating though - apparently there was a minor mutiny among the hardcore SP fans!




			
				Jönathan;13915268 said:
			
		

> She's dating Billy Corgan of Smashing Pumpkins...weird couple huh?


----------



## sara999

i think jessica simpson needs to fire her stylist. she isn't wear clothes that are very flattering for her curves, and she has a great body and she isn't showing it off really well IMO!!!

leslie bibb looks gorgeous, i've long been a fan of hers (popular, anyone???!). zoe saldana should take a queue from her as how to be thin without being scary thin!! i love Z.S. but i want her to gain a few pounds!! just a couple!


----------



## hya_been

I agree with you *Sara* about Zoe I think you say it well, I can't really phrase it, but it would be healthier for her and IMO make her more attractive.

Jessica Simpson is gorgeous.  I always think the shots of her without makeup running to the gym or something are when she looks the most gorgeous, but yes she could do to wear some more flattering outfits and flaunt her curves.


----------



## CCKL

meggyg8r said:


> I am LOVING those Années Folles! I don't think they really match JLo's dress all that well but they look amazing on her regardless!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dang I am loving Ms Bibb's outfit.

Jessica Jessica...next time make the top a bit longer pls! Might be biased since I am anti leggings as pants


----------



## Nereavi

Jlo  http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=MAnthonyJLo_012010_X17&index=3

sorry, I can't embed the photos


----------



## compulsive

I agree, love Leslie's dress and tights but hate them together
I *need* the Années Folles. They are incredible! 
Jessica Simpson really needs some clothes that fit better. That outfit makes her look huge, IMO.


----------



## sumnboutme

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Jessica Jessica...next time make the top a bit longer pls! Might be biased since I am anti leggings as pants*



ITA 

JLo looks great but can people stop it with the sexy-face already!  I hate that open-mouth look


----------



## justkell

Jessica is always wearing her shoes from her line. Most of the time lately anyways when I see pap shots of her. And she needs to fold that turtleneck down just a bit.


----------



## amazigrace

I don't know how *JLO* always looks so fabulous (not considering the makeup, hair, and stylist people who probably live with her)! Her CLs always look gorgeous on her beautiful legs and feet. They were just made for someone like her. When is she ever going to get a few spider veins, anyway??? Come on, she's had a set of twins, she should have some by now!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the Années Folles (Great! Another one to add to the list!), don't like the other shoes jlo's wearing, hate the "sexy" face (looks like they're going to dribble on themselves!), JS with BC? Get outta town!! What a really random and wrong mix, JS does not look great by the way. Who have I forgotten? Hmmm, I also agree ZS could do with a bit more meat on her, too skinny.


----------



## carlinha

i KNEW those annees folles would be incredible on the foot!!!!!  WANT!!!!! 

i so hate JLO right now... why does she get all the shoes before they're even out in the stores???


----------



## chelleybelley

JLo always looks so freakin amazing.... and those shoes ugggghhh TDF!

I'm not feelin' Jessica's outfit at all -- it's Cameltoe Central.


----------



## labellavita27

You girls know if these shoes in blk will ever go on sale? isnt boot season almost over? I really want them but on SALE lol





			
				Jönathan;13914378 said:
			
		

> Jessica Simpson wearing Feticha Booty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Jessica ever wear any shoes from her own line??


----------



## cts900

chelleybelley said:


> JLo always looks so freakin amazing.... and those shoes ugggghhh TDF!





carlinha said:


> i KNEW those annees folles would be incredible on the foot!!!!!  WANT!!!!!
> 
> i so hate JLO right now... why does she get all the shoes before they're even out in the stores???



Did you read any of the posts about JLo on the website??...they are so hateful about the way she looks.  I think she and HER SHOES look fabulous.  There is just no need for people to be so unkind.  Of course, I hate her Louboutin song so I guess I should not judge.... :shame:


----------



## CMP86

I want to know what the front of the purple dress looks like behind Jessica in that first picture. That color is gorgeous.


----------



## Nereavi

Jennifer Lopez*










*Vail Bloom














Willa Holland


----------



## Jönathan

Alessandra Torresani of SYFY's "Caprica"


----------



## Jönathan

Lo Bosworth wearing Miss Clichy


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Jönathan;13929026 said:
			
		

> Alessandra Torresani of SYFY's "Caprica"


 

I ************f0000]*LOVE *[/COLOR]her whole outfit!!


----------



## Bitstuff

Alessandra seems to have taken "Chest out, shoulders back, (_originally with also "stomach in_")" a bit too literally. Her chesticles couldn't possibly go any higher and you can almost give her a gyno exam.

I like that dress too, but it could do with being just a little bit longer.


----------



## LavenderIce

Stacy Kiebler


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

Melania *****


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Garner


----------



## LavenderIce

Natalia V.


----------



## LavenderIce

The model in Chace Crawford's Glamour spread is credited as wearing CL for Philip Lim:


----------



## sara999

i ADORE jg!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^ Yeah, she looks totally gorgeous in her shoot!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Even though I'm not really a JLo fan, she looks great in the previous pics. I love her dainty calves, so feminine. The chick from Young and Restless needs to color her hair back blonde, but nice to see her in CL's.


----------



## karwood

Kerri Russell wearing Bridget:


----------



## LavenderIce

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## karwood

Beyonce wearing Alti Pumps:


----------



## Nico3327

LOVE SJP's COAT!  Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad


----------



## ashakes

sunshinequeen said:


> Lauren Conrad



Sorry, these aren't Louboutins. They are Giuseppe Zanotti. And, it doesn't look like Lauren Conrad either.


----------



## babysweetums

victorias hair looks girgeous like that, love that bun thing =)


----------



## indypup

That's definitely Lauren Conrad!


----------



## ashakes

^^^Really? She looks do different. I thought it looked more like Lo? Oh well, either way those are Zanottis. haha


----------



## karwood

ashakes said:


> ^^^Really? She looks do different. I thought it looked more like Lo? Oh well, either way those are Zanottis. haha


 
ITA! I thought it was Lo.


----------



## BagLover21

Love Kerri Russell's entire look. Fab.


----------



## sara999

i love keri. she was one of teh first celebs i ever saw wearing louboutins in 2005-ish


----------



## babysweetums

sjp looks so classy beautiful, and me and beyonce are shoe twins!! yay


----------



## LavenderIce

Riley Keough


----------



## lilmissb

I DIE! Is Stacy Kiebler wearing cosmo python titis??? 

Oh wow! Jen Garner looks AWESOME! She's radiant! Are they metallic greissimos she's wearing? They're pretty.

Love those popi platos! And since when did the banana come in red patent? Or is that suede?

Love Kerri but not the bridget.

I'm so stupid for not getting those red lace pigalles when I could...gah!

Sorry, VB's bun looks like fake hair. It's shades darker than her crown.

THAT'S LC??? Really doesn't look like her. Wow.

Who's Riley?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I think that's Lisa Marie Presley's daughter, i.e. Elvis's granddaughter. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LavenderIce

You're right about Riley, surly.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks girls! I thought her face looked a bit familiar.


----------



## carlinha

ahhhhhhh !!!!  riley has the red cha chas i want!!!!!


----------



## indypup

Quick *Carla*, grab 'em!  She'll never know they're gone!


----------



## LoubLover

(xxxx removed at LoubLover's request)

I think they are both wearing the Nuit De'etes (sp?)


----------



## loash

Blake Lively






Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## LoubLover

What is Rhianna wearing? Are those YSL's?


----------



## LoubLover

Wait thats not Rhianna, well the girl next to the girl in the Loubs, is that YSL's?


----------



## sunny2

I think those are Fendi's


----------



## sara999

oh swoon at the fendis!!!!!!!!!!!!! (they are the black suede shoes - called the jardin)


blake lively's body is ridiculous. so jealous


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers Blake!!! Oh to be 21 again and not worry about what you eat or do!


----------



## sara999

seriously


----------



## ShoeNoob

LoubLover said:


> Love these too.



Am I the only one looking at this pic, thinking that she's committing shoe abuse by wearing those in the rain? :weird:


----------



## LoubLover

ShoeNoob said:


> Am I the only one looking at this pic, thinking that she's committing shoe abuse by wearing those in the rain? :weird:


 

haha true that! I wore a pair of balenciaga flats in the rain and ugh never again. I can only image what the rain would do to the beautiful red soles!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMFG Blake looks fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Alessandra Torresani wearing Alta Spritney in Cobalt Blue


----------



## CMP86

^^ I love that outfit! Its so stunning and the shoes are the perfect match for it.


----------



## cts900

Jeez, Blake.  That photo makes me feel O-L-D.  A stunner!


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Natalia V.



How cool, this is the Hoboken train station....Love the shoes


----------



## meggyg8r

The Alta Spritney looks SO much better on!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

^I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

Olivia Munn


----------



## karwood

lilmissb said:


> Wowsers Blake!!! Oh to be 21 again and not worry about what you eat or do!


 
No kiddin!!  damn her for her kicka$$ body and bionic boobs!


----------



## sobe2009

karwood said:


> No kiddin!! damn her for her kicka$$ body and bionic boobs!


 
LOL!!! too funny


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese. Looks like the Frutti Frutti without the bow on the vamps.


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese. Looks like the Frutti Frutti without the bow on the vamps.



these are actually the fetilo.

it's similar to the frutti frutti, without the bow, thinner platform, and a curved heel


----------



## karwood

Thanks *Carlinha!* I learned a new CL style today.

Rihanna wearing Pigalles:


----------



## LilySatine

carlinha said:


> these are actually the fetilo.
> 
> it's similar to the frutti frutti, without the bow, thinner platform, and a curved heel




I was coming to post this exact picture! Are these part of the coming collection? They're absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## karwood

Taylor Swift wearing Alta Spritney:


----------



## sunshinequeen

Love Taylor Swift's ones.


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese. Looks like the Frutti Frutti without the bow on the vamps.



OMG!!  Dita looks so beautiful!


----------



## karwood

Nina Garcia wearing Nitoinimoi:


----------



## sara999

i can't get over how much better the alta spritney look ON instead of in stock photos. i'm completely shocked


----------



## BagLover21

Love Nina Garcia. I like that she paired the Nits with a really feminine dress.


----------



## meggyg8r

I am SO sold on the Alta Spritney now.. the stock photos don't do this shoe justice whatsoever!!


----------



## karwood

Tina Fey wearing LC Strass:


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love love love!


----------



## Vodkaine

It's so funny when I see some celebs like Dita wearing Louboutin almost all the time (she also like YSL and much more ) if he was to design clothes would she wear his creations all the time too ? x)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> No kiddin!! damn her for her kicka$$ body and bionic boobs!


 
bionic boobs I love it lol


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> these are actually the fetilo.
> 
> it's similar to the frutti frutti, without the bow, thinner platform, and a curved heel


 

LOVE these! does any one know who's getting them and if they come in any other colors???


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> LOVE these! does any one know who's getting them and if they come in any other colors???



on his website it comes in white lace also.

and a mesh fabric


----------



## Marisa783

karwood said:


> Tina Fey wearing LC Strass:



They're actually the glitter titi...i saw a close up on E


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love love Tina Fey!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> on his website it comes in white lace also.
> 
> and a mesh fabric


 
thanks *carlinha!*


----------



## sobe2009

karwood said:


> Taylor Swift wearing Alta Spritney:


 

Love them!!!


----------



## CMP86

Alta Spritney definitely look way better on than in the stock photos.


----------



## Jönathan

Rochelle Wiseman wearing Hyper Privé


----------



## yousofine

karwood said:


> Nina Garcia wearing Nitoinimoi:


OH! 
I'm going to wear my Nitos like this in the summer time. That looks just great.


----------



## icecreamom

Loving Taylor whole outfit... from head to toe!


----------



## loash

Lauren Conrad


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone know who the girl standing next to Rochelle is?


----------



## brintee

Kind of looks like "Sloane" from Entourage to me but I could be wrong...
Her name is Emmanuelle Chriqui.


----------



## tresjoliex

Ok I found out, Frankie Sanford from the group The Saturdays.


----------



## sara999

lauren looks nice. simple, classic


----------



## Vodkaine

http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/74836-tattoo_artist_reality_tv_star_kat_von_d.jpg


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Here you go!

Kat Von D


----------



## Vodkaine

Well thanks.. =) 

Another Dita 

http://z.about.com/d/fashion/1/0/m/n/2/57620392_10.jpg


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Dita Von Teese


----------



## misselizabeth22

Dita looks great!


----------



## karwood

Dita is perfection!


----------



## compulsive

I love Kat Von D's look!


----------



## lilmissb

Dita's skirt is a little busy for me.

Has Kat gotten more tats since I last saw her show? Admitedly I don't watch it that often. Man hate to see all that on an 80yr old. LOL!


----------



## CCKL

LOVE that color on Dita!!

LOL, *T*, I agree...all of that artwork wont be so cute when her skin starts to lose the elasticity   I'm also just not a big fan of hers...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! I am sure by the time she is even close to 80 there will be a really good tattoo removal process. Better than laser, because that hurts in a small place. I couldnt imagine having laser done all over my body! Ouch!


----------



## Speedah

I'm not a huge tattoo fan (everything in moderation...except CLs and Fendis ) but Kat is such a gorgeous girl. Agreed those tattoos are going to look...um...interesting when she's 80.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Will her body really look that much better without tattoos when she is 80? How many people will be seeing any 80 year old undressed besides a spouse or a doctor/nurse?


----------



## Speedah

^^ If they're everywhere they may be a bit hard to miss- fully clothed or not. 

And if an 80 year old has the body and feels confident, they should rock it!


----------



## CCKL

^^ LOL, good point...


----------



## lilmissb

I'm sure they'll have some brilliant temporary tat that can be removed whenever you like in the future or better removal techniques.

That's certainly true *FullyLoaded* but I doubt she'll be wearing long sleeves and long skirts all the time esp if it's hot out. No one looks good at 80 though.


----------



## lilmissb

I hope I look good at 80. I've seen some 60 yr olds who look 40 so it's entirely possible. I better start exercising now then!


----------



## Vodkaine

I don't post the picture on purpose, but If you wonder hpw Kat von D looks like without tats, she actually made up a make up line for sephora, including a tattoo concealer.. I'm sure photoshop helped a bit, but she still looks gorgeous..

link :  http://pursuitist.com/wp-content/uploads/Kat-Von-D-by-Sephora-Tattoo-Concealer.jpg

And not to be off topic.. a celeb-louby pic Rennee Zellwegger


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That is a lot of concealer!! I would hate for her to sit on furniture, in my car, or anywhere else for that matter. Only for red-carpet, IMO.

 That has to be extremely irritating. I hate having to touch up my makeup all the time.


----------



## katran26

^ Renee looks hot!!  which CLs are those???


----------



## sara999

they're an old old style. they popped up on the bay (twice actually) recently but they are long gone. i can't remember the name. they're one of those ones that look kinda weird and tacky on their own and then you see them on and you understand (kind of like the alta spritneys! who knew they were so gorgeous until we saw them modelled)


i DO like the idea of tattoo concealer as an aside. when i get married i might want to cover some up, who knows...i'll decide at that juncture but having the option is nice. i like kat von D as an artist and tattooer


----------



## Nico3327

^ ITA sara, my grandmother really wants me to cover my tattoos if I ever get married!  I think Kat looks great either way.


----------



## rockvixen76

Kat looks amazing and totally rocks her tats and her CLs, it's only gonna get more commonplace to see older women with tattoos as time goes on. But if you want to see what Kat may look like check this one out;

www.isobelvarley.com


----------



## lilmissb

Kat looks amazing! Both ways. She's one of the only women I've seen that can pull off the full body tat thing.

It is a lot of concealer! I wonder how many jars they had to use.

Holy moley that woman is fully tatted up!


----------



## sumnboutme

rockvixen76 said:


> Kat looks amazing and totally rocks her tats and her CLs, it's only gonna get more commonplace to see older women with tattoos as time goes on. But if you want to see what Kat may look like check this one out;
> 
> www.isobelvarley.com



this lady is crazy!!!  i was just reading her story and i think it's pretty funny that she has tattoos on her genitals and she thinks the foot and toes are more sensitive


----------



## Vodkaine

I launched the Kat Von D apreciation thread ! o/ héhé


----------



## tivogirl

Kerry Washington in Alta Fifre on the red carpet for tonight's "Mother and Child" Sundance premiere! Sorry for the crappy image - I took it with my iPhone camera. I work for a media outlet that covers the festival, so I was there trying to shoot video and saw her boots! My phone was the only still camera I had with me, so I tried to get a shot. I DID compliment her on them when we did our interview and she was so excited I knew what they were! I'm guessing most press pays no attention to that. 

I'll look through what our photographer shot and see if he has any good pics of her boots tomorrow. This ought to hold you over for now though. She was wearing a beautiful puff-sleeved gold sweater and fitted black pencil skirt - looked exquisite!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks for the picture, *tivo*! sounds like you had a cute exchange with her as well! can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ohhh *Tivo* can't wait


----------



## jancedtif

tivogirl said:


> Kerry Washington in Alta Fifre on the red carpet for tonight's "Mother and Child" Sundance premiere! Sorry for the crappy image - I took it with my iPhone camera. I work for a media outlet that covers the festival, so I was there trying to shoot video and saw her boots! My phone was the only still camera I had with me, so I tried to get a shot. I DID compliment her on them when we did our interview and she was so excited I knew what they were! I'm guessing most press pays no attention to that.
> 
> I'll look through what our photographer shot and see if he has any good pics of her boots tomorrow. This ought to hold you over for now though. She was wearing a beautiful puff-sleeved gold sweater and fitted black pencil skirt - looked exquisite!


OMG!!  You were close enough to Kerry Washington to talk to her?!   I'm so jealous!  Thanks for the pic and the story!


----------



## tivogirl

Oh yes, *janicedtif*, we were there to interview her. I was behind the camera for this one, but I told my colleague to compliment her "alta fifres" and he gave me this weird look. I just said "trust me"! He did it, and her eyes just lit up and she looked a little confused, then he pointed at me and said "she told me to say it!". She turned to me and said "you have great taste!" So I said "so do you!" She was great.

I have to log into the system from remote so I'll see if there are any more pics in there this morning...


----------



## jancedtif

^thank you!


----------



## tivogirl

Well, bad news. Our photographer didn't get a single shot of her boots! I checked the wire, but nothing there either. I guess my crappy iPhone pic will have to do.


----------



## jancedtif

No problem *tivogirl*.  Thanks for trying.


----------



## Vodkaine

Heidi Klum Samuel & Seal  true love


----------



## sunshinequeen

Elisa Sednaoui


----------



## katran26

sara999 said:


> they're an old old style. they popped up on the bay (twice actually) recently but they are long gone. i can't remember the name. they're one of those ones that look kinda weird and tacky on their own and then you see them on and you understand (kind of like the alta spritneys! who knew they were so gorgeous until we saw them modelled)
> 
> 
> i DO like the idea of tattoo concealer as an aside. when i get married i might want to cover some up, who knows...i'll decide at that juncture but having the option is nice. i like kat von D as an artist and tattooer



Thanks sara999!  I definitely see what you mean - the Spritneys to be sure, not a fan from pics alone!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i need engin pronto!


----------



## PANda_USC

I don't know who this *elisa* is but yay! First sighting of engin spikes!!


----------



## archygirl

sara999 said:


> they're an old old style. they popped up on the bay (twice actually) recently but they are long gone. i can't remember the name. they're one of those ones that look kinda weird and tacky on their own and then you see them on and you understand (kind of like the alta spritneys! who knew they were so gorgeous until we saw them modelled)
> 
> 
> i DO like the idea of tattoo concealer as an aside. when i get married i might want to cover some up, who knows...i'll decide at that juncture but having the option is nice. i like kat von D as an artist and tattooer



Cou sou is the name, I used to have a pair that I bought in 2007 that were too big and I got rid of them. That photo is several years old...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love the engin!!!!!


----------



## indypup

Ohhh, I really love then Engin.  That surprises me because I hated them at first!


----------



## modelesx

Eva Longoria looks great in CL shoe, i adore her.


----------



## LavenderIce

Anne Hathaway


----------



## LavenderIce

Fergie


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Fergie kind of look like Ellen Pompeo on the last pic!


----------



## Speedah

Fergie looks _fierce_!!! Love the dress and she looks amazing!


----------



## BagLover21

I am not a huge Fergie fan but must admit that she looks AMAZING in these pics. Love her hair and the color combo of the dress.


----------



## kittenslingerie

LavenderIce said:


> Fergie



I don't usually say this about Fergie, but she looks great here. I love the dress on her figure and the shoes are great, but most of all her hair flatters her face here.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Anne Hathaway*'s shoe choice with that dress is..hmm..they don't match well.

*Fergie* looks great!


----------



## CMP86

Is it just me or does fergie look like shes trying to hide a baby bump?


----------



## sumnboutme

i love anne hathaway but i do agree with *panda*...the shoes don't seem to match the dress


----------



## alyssa08

what style bootie is heidi wearing?


----------



## sumnboutme

alyssa08 said:


> what style bootie is heidi wearing?



it looks like the Alti Bootie to me...


----------



## danae

I love how the red tip of the HPs stands out when worn with black opaque tights. 




			
				Jönathan;13954147 said:
			
		

> Rochelle Wiseman wearing Hyper Privé


----------



## meggyg8r

kittenslingerie said:


> I don't usually say this about Fergie, but she looks great here. I love the dress on her figure and the shoes are great, but most of all her hair flatters her face here.


 
Yeah, she usually does the center part which I don't think flatters her face AT ALL. She needs to stick with the side part!!


----------



## BagLover21

Yes *Meggy* that's what it is! That part! The side part is the way to go for her.


----------



## meggyg8r

I have a super round face and a center part makes my face look even rounder. I know this; I don't part my hair in the middle. It's as simple as that!

Fergie has a team of stylists and no one has mentioned to her that her hair looks better on the side?! Come on!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Anne Hathaway


 
I don't like this dress-shoes combo!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

meggyg8r said:


> I have a super round face and a center part makes my face look even rounder. I know this; I don't part my hair in the middle. It's as simple as that!
> 
> *Fergie has a team of stylists and no one has mentioned to her that her hair looks better on the side?! Come on!*




LOL! You can mention it, but you can't make them do it! I see it all the time.


----------



## sara999

another of anne hathaway


----------



## meggyg8r

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! You can mention it, but you can't make them do it! I see it all the time.


 
Haha, true! Still surprising that she insists on wearing her hair like that all the time, though!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

meggyg8r said:


> Haha, true! Still surprising that she insists on wearing her hair like that *all the time*, though!



Which let's me know it is her and not here stylist. Hopefully, she will still to the formula.


----------



## mayer2816

I wanted to post the pic of Dita in her nude lace pigalles, but couldn't seem to do it, only to attached it to my post


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita Von Tease


----------



## meggyg8r

Dita's shoes don't seem to fit.. is it just me or are her feet too wide for them??


----------



## Nico3327

^I'm with you *meggy*.  I just don't like the look of the pigalle on her.


----------



## meggyg8r

Well, she's pretty solidly perfect all the time so I guess we can allow her one slip up


----------



## Alice1979

I do like Dita's dress though, and the pigalles are beautiful.


----------



## Vodkaine

Ohhhhhhhhh here's a good one...

Don"t you think Paula would have been better with something like Silver Very Galaxy ? Tomatch her futuristic-kinda-belt ? Or even.. she should have traded her heels with the lady on the right with the gorgeous EB ones !!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Paula* looks a bit sloppy...and I do not like the color of her shoes with that cobalt blue gown..


----------



## savvysgirl

I quite like the contrast with the blue & pink! (i know im probably on my own here!)

Dita - gorgeous as always


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Um are those EB ADs that the person on side of Paula has on?!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, what a bunch of hit and misses!

Yes - Fergie, Dita
No - Paula, Anne

I'm surprised at Anne. The EB's look like they have more of a bianca type platform...  Maybe I'm not right (I don't have my contacts in)


----------



## LavenderIce

Blake Lively


----------



## PANda_USC

*blake* looks fabulous here! I love the nude mad marys!


----------



## sumnboutme

i want those nude MMs


----------



## PANda_USC

*Deb* let's go snatch them from Blake, MUAHAHHAA. Each of us will get to keep a shoe, lol


----------



## sumnboutme

PANda_USC said:


> *Deb* let's go snatch them from Blake, MUAHAHHAA. Each of us will get to keep a shoe, lol



:lolots:  i think her feet are bigger though....no hairdryer will shrink those babies to fit us!!


----------



## lilmissb

Nude MM's are the ONLY MM's I want!  Yeah I think she's a 40 or something isn't she? She's the same as *jap*


----------



## PANda_USC

*Deb, lilmiss*, maybe I can throw them in the dryer on extra hot!


----------



## LoveShoes&Bags

Omg the nude MM are awesome.


----------



## Alice1979

I need those nude MMs!


----------



## lilmissb

^^ :lolots: Maybe that'll work!


----------



## sobe2009

Love those MMs


----------



## savvysgirl

Blakes MM's are probably 0.5 or full size too big but i'd certainly like to steal those off her! Gorgeous.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lilmissb said:


> Wow, what a bunch of hit and misses!
> 
> Yes - Fergie, Dita
> No - Paula, Anne
> 
> I'm surprised at Anne. The EB's look like they have more of a *bianca type *platform...  Maybe I'm not right (I don't have my contacts in)



Even better!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Arrrrgggggg.....now i want nude MM!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Moss


----------



## indypup

Lord do Kate Moss's legs look scary skinny in the last pic!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow you are right, they look like sticks


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers the skirt is SHORT!


----------



## carlinha

is kate getting grey/white hairs?  or is it just super blonde?


----------



## Vodkaine

carlinha said:


> is kate getting grey/white hairs?  or is it just super blonde?




blonde + lightening i must say.. though she dyes her hair =)


----------



## Bitstuff

Argh! I did not know that nude MMs existed! These are now the only shoes I absolutely _*need*_.


----------



## sara999

i gotta say that i like seeing kate moss get older. not in a mean way...but just that she is aging and is still showing off her lovely (yet vvvvv skinny) figure. she hasn't gone the madonna route of supersurgery (or so it seems). it makes her seem more real to me!


----------



## elfgirl

sara999 said:


> i gotta say that i like seeing kate moss get older. not in a mean way...but just that she is aging and is still showing off her lovely (yet vvvvv skinny) figure. she hasn't gone the madonna route of supersurgery (or so it seems). it makes her seem more real to me!



Agreed. Her complexion seems a lot less pale, which is an improvement IMO.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I'm in the minority here because I think Kate's legs are adorable and would trade with her anyday. What I don't like is here hair color, she looks a lot younger/better darker.


----------



## Bitstuff

kittenslingerie said:


> I'm in the minority here because I think Kate's legs are adorable and would trade with her anyday. What I don't like is here hair color, she looks a lot younger/better darker.



Lady, I have seen your legs in your collection thread and they're perfect. I'd trade for yours way before Kate's.


----------



## Jönathan

LavenderIce said:


> Blake Lively


Nude Mad Marys


----------



## Vodkaine

Megan Fox has been sporting Nude mad marys too =)


----------



## Bitstuff

Vodkaine said:


> Megan Fox has been sporting Nude mad marys too =)



Oh. Eww. 

Where are all the nude Mad Marys coming from? I still want them, even if Ms. Sexyface has been seen wearing a pair.


----------



## meggyg8r

Bitstuff said:


> Oh. Eww. Where are all the nude Mad Marys coming from?


 
Heaven.


----------



## creighbaby

LavenderIce said:


> Kate Moss



Nice gams!


----------



## Baggaholic

Jönathan;13914378 said:
			
		

> Jessica Simpson wearing Feticha Booty



I miss Jessica Simpson. Karma got her bad after leaving the hubby. I have seen tons of pictures of her in the last few months and she never smiles anymore. She looks very uncomfortable with herself in that last pic. Her weight issues are really starting to eat at her. 

Also too much black! Jess no matter what people say you still look beautiful girl!


----------



## Baggaholic

LavenderIce said:


> Blake Lively


----------



## hya_been

I love that *Lav *calls her *Kristen Calamari*, so here she is in Cork and Neon Pink Catenitas (I'm completely guessing on the style name so feel free to correct me!)









*Taylor Swift *Multi-glitter Titi??  Dress is Valentino...


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Love the whole outfit although the pinks don't match. She has a great body!


----------



## sara999

i lvoe when she wears shoes that hold her renegade toes in place!


----------



## Baggaholic

Hya - I tried looking for that pic of Taylor. Thanks for posting it. I love her looks she's so pretty!


----------



## hya_been

Here's *Audrina Partridge *in Nitoinimoi.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sofia Vergara


----------



## hya_been

*Claire Danes* in Pony Hair Altadama 140??


----------



## LavenderIce

hya_been said:


> I love that *Lav *calls her *Kristen Calamari*, so here she is in Cork and Neon Pink Catenitas (I'm completely guessing on the style name so feel free to correct me!)


 
I can be so immature sometimes...Kristen Calamari...Hayden Pantyliner...



sara999 said:


> i lvoe when she wears shoes that hold her renegade toes in place!


 
Just for you sara--the Calamari Toes under control!


----------



## hya_been

You could put all those pics of Sofia in a flip book and see the Coussin in action!!

*Lav *after Sara's comment I thought about finding a huge foot pic so thanks for that!


----------



## babysweetums

Baggaholic said:


>


 i second that baggs....those are so gorgeous im crying too lol


----------



## hya_been

LavenderIce said:


> I can be so immature sometimes...Kristen Calamari...Hayden Pantyliner...



I am definitely laughing at the iPad.  How can you not make fun of a name like that?!


----------



## Baggaholic

I'm starting to love those Coussin boots more every day! Hopefully when I'm head over heels in love they won't be sold out!


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Applegate


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Taylor Swift


----------



## NY_Mami

sunshinequeen said:


> Elisa Sednaoui


 
I wasn't too keen on these.... but they look better than I expected.......


----------



## Alice1979

Reese Witherspoon looks gorgeous. I love her dress.


----------



## elfgirl

meggyg8r said:


> Heaven.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am sooo glad that Kristen Calamari (lol) got the toes in check for 2010! Things are looking up!!



LavenderIce said:


> Sofia Vergara


Now, let's hope with the shape of Sofia's feet that she does not trying any other cage type shoes because if the holes were any bigger on here she would have major problems. She seems to have a really long big toe.

Otherwise, I am starting to like these boots. These are actually on my little sisters want list and I laughed her.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Taylor, Claire, and Reese all look stunning!!!  Anyone know who makes Reese's dress?  

Don't kill me, but I'm really not feeling Sophia's look this time :shame:


----------



## Elise499

LouboutinNerd said:


> Taylor, Claire, and Reese all look stunning!!!  Anyone know who makes Reese's dress?



It is Jason Wu http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/2010PF/JASONWU/RUNWAY/18m.jpg


----------



## kittenslingerie

Bitstuff said:


> Lady, I have seen your legs in your collection thread and they're perfect. I'd trade for yours way before Kate's.



OMG, you are sooo sweet! I have better legs than a supermodel, can't say that I agree but wonderful compliment!


----------



## compulsive

Elise499 said:


> It is Jason Wu http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/2010PF/JASONWU/RUNWAY/18m.jpg



LOVE this dress! Reese looks fantastic.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh ladies you're making me laugh this morning! I love the names we come up with for stars! Don't worry *hya* I busted a gut when I heard the "iPad" WTF? To women all over the world that means something else entirely. Trust a man to come up with that!

Sofia looks awesome and so does Reese. Sorry she broke up Jake though. Oh well.

Audrina need some new CL's before she wears the sole away on her Nitos.

Calamari girl ain't doing it for me but then again I don't like snotty b*tches. Don't kill me I just don't like her.

Christina needs a better dress, it's too odd.


----------



## indypup

HAHA, *lilmiss*!  I'm totally with you; I can't stand Miss Calamari either!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Reese's* dress is so cute! I love it!

*Christina Applegate* looks very nice cleaned up, ^_^

*Taylor Swift* is so cute!

Can anyone explain what *Calamari toe* is? I've never heard of that expression, lol.


----------



## LavenderIce

PANda_USC said:


> Can anyone explain what *Calamari toe* is? I've never heard of that expression, lol.


 
Calamari toe isn't really an expression.  It's just the name I called Kristin Cavallieri.  I called her Kristin Calamari in a pic I posted. I can't spell her name correctly, so I just wrote Calamari.  As far as the toe part, well, her toes are notoriously out of control, so to see them contained is a good thing.  I was just referring to her toes being in check.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lavender*, LOL. "her toes being out of control". You are so cute and creative!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Panda, have you seen them?  When she wears strappy styles


----------



## sara999

truly!!! lav isn't exaggerating!!!!!!!


LOVE christina applegate!!!


i've long been a fan of the coussin but that woman makes the cage look a bit weird...?


----------



## ashakes

Vodkaine said:


> Megan Fox has been sporting Nude mad marys too =)



Recently? Megan Fox has been photographed wearing the cream ones in the past.  The Nude ones were available at Footcandy the season the Mad Marys were released.  Blake Lively must have a great assistant that found her a pair.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Elise499 said:


> It is Jason Wu http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/2010PF/JASONWU/RUNWAY/18m.jpg



Thanks Elise!


----------



## ShoeNoob

I actually like Kate Moss' look a lot better now. She's still very thin but doesn't look dangerously so like she used to when she was so popular. She looks healthy. In the 90s her look was bordering on Auschwitz victim


----------



## hya_been

LavenderIce said:


> Panda, have you seen them?  When she wears strappy styles



I don't know if I've ever seen her runaway toes in a CL style - at least I can't remember - I'm all for a repost even though the images deserve a warning with them!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^^ :lolots: I totally read Vodkaine's post so wrong!!! I thought Vodkaine had said Megan Fox had been photograghed NUDE!!! I thought to myself  "No sh*t!!!"


----------



## LavenderIce

Lori Laughlin


----------



## Alice1979

LavenderIce said:


> Panda, have you seen them? When she wears strappy styles


 
How bad? I haven't seen them. Could you find me a pic? Now you've got me all curious


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

hya_been said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen her runaway toes in a CL style - at least *I can't remember* - I'm all for a repost even though the images deserve a warning with them!



Trust me, if you have seen them that would not be something that you would forget!!


----------



## lilmissb

The style she wore where it was toes gone wild kinda thing was the very croise!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sorry girls, someone else will have to repost.  I don't have any pictures of the out of control Calamari toes saved on my computer or photobucket account.


----------



## sara999

okay ladies...remember you ASKED FOR IT!


----------



## surlygirl

thank goodness, *Lav*!!! let's hope no one else can find a pic either! 

oh no! too late ... thanks, *sara*!  and that's not even her worst offense!


----------



## lilmissb




----------



## compulsive

Here's another one! ush:


----------



## Alice1979

Thanks *Sara*. Sorry I asked


----------



## Vodkaine

Ohhhh dear. Just 'know your toes' before trying such a thing..


----------



## Alice1979

It's not even her little toe but rather her fourth toe sticking out


----------



## PANda_USC

*lavender*, AHHHHHH, what is wrong with her toes?!?! And I am afraid of feet and seeing pics of her feet in those shoes makes me more afraid of feet!

WHYYYY *sara*!?! WHYYY *compulsive*?!? WHY God/Yahweh/Allah/Every Deity out there?!


----------



## mal

crazy toes!


----------



## carlinha

oh my god i have been scarred for life.


----------



## sumnboutme

if i had anything in my mouth, i would've sprayed it ALL OVER my monitor :lolots:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Melissa Ford in Maggie


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gahhhh...that second pic of KC is even worse than the first one!  I think my toes just scrunched up and hid inside my foot!


----------



## jancedtif

compulsive said:


> Here's another one! ush:



:lolots:  OMG!!  Look at her toes!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## sara999

ready for this...IT GETS WORSE


----------



## jancedtif

^Sweet Jesus that's bad!  She has GOT to know how bad her toes look in strappy shoes!  You couldn't pay me to wear strappy shoes if my toes looked like the were trying to run in different direction all at once!


----------



## indypup

OH MY GOD. 

I have seen the toes before, but never that ^^ pic.  Her toes are trying to run away from her!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow Melissa looks diff...I guess just getting older:s


----------



## jancedtif

^I love what she has on and those Maggies look perfect with her outfit!


----------



## surlygirl

love the color palette of Melissa Ford's outfit! I have to try to recreate it ... still haven't worn my Maggies! :shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> love the color palette of Melissa Ford's outfit! I have to try to recreate it ... still haven't worn my Maggies! :shame:



WHAT!  *Surly! *


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Annees Folles


----------



## CMP86

^^^Another gorgeous outfit for Dita!


----------



## lilmissb

Dita's either extremely short or the guys super tall!! Who is he? He looks like a toy boy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! I was thinking the same thing, minus the toy boy thing though. She look like she's my height! Didn't know that!


----------



## Speedah

sara999 said:


> ready for this...IT GETS WORSE




  THIS is the scary toe pic I remember! 

OMG, that looks so painful...how could she even get out of the house like that?!



karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Annees Folles



I never realized Dita was so tiny! Or that guy is HUGE! Seems like it's a bit of both going on here.


----------



## LornaLou

Speaking of feet, that reminds me of Victoria Beckham's poor feet, from all the heel wearing all the time she has such big bunions, it looks painful. I heard she got them removed though, I'm not sure.


----------



## CMP86

VB's feet look scary. Between all the bones and the bunions. I don't think I would be caught dead wearing sandals with feet like that.


----------



## lilmissb

^^ I feel so ashamed, I have feet like that! :shame:


----------



## LornaLou

No don't feel ashamed! I feel bad for her, it must really hurt  Why do such beautiful heels have to cause such damage? Lol!


----------



## CMP86

Aww lilmiss I'm sorry.


----------



## LornaLou

It means you are an expert heel wearer and must have an amazing collection


----------



## sumnboutme

Dita says she's 5'6...  i think that's in one of her books...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

So am I, with heels!


----------



## sumnboutme

jimmyshoogirl said:


> So am I, with heels!



:lolots:


----------



## CMP86

I'm 5'7" with bare feet.


----------



## Jönathan

Alexis Dziena wearing Etrier (I've never seen gold ones before...only Red & Black Patent)


----------



## CCKL

sara999 said:


> ready for this...IT GETS WORSE



:lolots::lolots: LMAO...okay, i'm seriously dying over here...


----------



## CMP86

I can't believe her stylist let her leave with those on. Gorgeous shoes. Not so gorgeous on her.


----------



## carlinha

if i see more toe overhang i'm never coming into this thread again!!!!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ :lolots:


----------



## compulsive

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Annees Folles



Ahhhh, love her!  I need those shoes though, STAT!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sara999*, OMG. How do toes do that?!?!? Thank you for adding to my fear of feet!


----------



## lilmissb

Ditto *carlinha!* It makes me vomit everytime I see it 

I'm only 5'6" if I wear heels too!


----------



## meggyg8r

LOVING those Annees Folles!! So, so gorgeous!


----------



## elfgirl

sara999 said:


> ready for this...IT GETS WORSE



Who would go out with them like that?  Seriously?


----------



## meggyg8r

elfgirl said:


> Who would go out with them like that? Seriously?


 
I wondered the same thing. I mean there is NO WAY that she thinks that looks okay. Maybe she thinks no one will notice?? Or she went partially blind?? I don't know. It's ridiculous.


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Annees Folles


 
Is he Louis-Marie de Castelbajac?


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon...can anyone ID the CL's she is wearing here?


----------



## Elise499

Reese is wearing Ecupli


----------



## kittenslingerie

Reece's shoes pop up on bluefly once and a while in black and turquoise.


----------



## japskivt

carlinha said:


> if i see more toe overhang i'm never coming into this thread again!!!!!



HAHAHA!

I think she has wide feet and hasn't come to terms with them. I have very wide and large feet and I can't do a lot of shoes. I certainly can't wear most strappy shoes.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilmissb said:


> Ditto *carlinha!* It makes me vomit everytime I see it
> 
> I'm only 5'6" if I wear heels too!



Hee hee - me too lilmissb!  And only if they are at least 4" 

Man every time I see KC's toes I throw up in mouth a little....


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LouboutinNerd said:


> Hee hee - me too lilmissb!  And only if they are at least 4"
> 
> Man every time I see KC's toes I throw up in mouth* a little*....



a little???  i just had some lasagna for breakfast and it's taking everything in me to hold it in 

miss calamari's toes totally gross me out but they also make me wonder about those  über strappy styles...  i mean, i don't really have wide feet, but i can totally imagine my toes trying to make a great escape after being couped up in those for a lil while  

this is why it's best to stick to peep-toe pumps if i want to show off my pedi


----------



## chelleybelley

sara999 said:


> ready for this...IT GETS WORSE


 
OMG *sara*!!  

wtf?!  why?  how?  does she think that's okay?!?!  those renegade toes are out of control  she's crazy...


----------



## kml2887

OMG Kristin Cavalleri! 

That is disgusting, I just can't comprehend why??? Not just the way it looks, but it's like completely cutting off circulation to 3 out of 5 toes, that can't be healthy.


----------



## karwood

nillacobain said:


> Is he Louis-Marie de Castelbajac?


 
Yes.


----------



## LavenderIce

Fergie


----------



## LavenderIce

Trainwreck, err, I mean Tila Tequila


----------



## sumnboutme

A very rare pic of Dita in flats (i forgot the name of these)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

at Tila Ugh! That wig is... A. Mess.

Take off my shoes!


----------



## Alice1979

Dita looks beautiful, even in flats.


----------



## karwood

I wonder if that is sign her feet are sore from wearing the Annee Folles the previous night.  Regardless, she looks gorgeous wearing any shoes. I am sure she would still look gorgeous wearing Crocs.



sumnboutme said:


> A very rare pic of Dita in flats (i forgot the name of these)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Haha! Could be. They must be brutal on the toes, but so worth it!


----------



## sumnboutme

karwood said:


> I wonder if that is sign her feet are sore from wearing the Annee Folles the previous night.



i wouldn't doubt it...but it's nice to see that she gives her feet a break from heels too


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> I wonder if that is sign her feet are sore from wearing the Annee Folles the previous night.


 

This is an old pic.


----------



## PANda_USC

*jimmyshoo*, lololol


----------



## susieserb

jimmyshoogirl said:


> at Tila Ugh! That wig is... A. Mess.
> 
> Take off my shoes!



I said the same thing in my head Shoe Twin!! "Take off my shoes you wench"!


----------



## susieserb

Okay she's not wearing the shoes.....but we've seen her in them!!  By the way Renee Zellweger is looking at those shoes I'd say she's ready to get more!


----------



## PANda_USC

^hmmm, do I spy *yellow* rolandos(or simples, she's covering the toebox) in her hand!??!


----------



## moshi_moshi

compulsive said:


> Here's another one! ush:


 


sara999 said:


> ready for this...IT GETS WORSE


 

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?????  there are how many different styles and colors and sizes.... why why why......


----------



## lilmissb

Can I ask that everyone refrain from quoting that picture of Calamari toes cos it's seriously making me sick and I cannot take it anymore.

Who is Tila other than white trash?

Dita still looks great in flats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*I agree with lilmissb!! Please refrain from exposing our eyes to such ghastly toes ever again..ever...*

*lilmissb*, tila is an import model with tons of surgery and make-up that had a show called " a shot at love with tila tequila" on Vh1 or MTV or some other trashy, awful channel. She's notoriously a party girl and she is famous for being the fiancee of the late Casey Johnson(heiress to the Johnson & Johnson fortune)


----------



## iloveredsoles

lilmissb, AGREED!! lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

susieserb said:


> I said the same thing in my head Shoe Twin!! "Take off my shoes you wench"!



It pains me to see her with them on!


----------



## nillacobain

Old pics of Dita:

Pin-ups (actually the girl next to her is wearing Pin-ups, too)





With her custom-made CLs:





Pin-ups again:





Black satin Cabarets:





And rouge (?) Lady Pages:


----------



## chelleybelley

lilmissb said:


> Can I ask that everyone refrain from quoting that picture of Calamari toes cos it's seriously making me sick and I cannot take it anymore.





PANda_USC said:


> *I agree with lilmissb!! Please refrain from exposing our eyes to such ghastly toes ever again..ever...*




whoops... sowwwweeee.  it just took me so long to load the pictures at work... when they finally loaded, i HAD to quote.


----------



## chelleybelley

dita has got amazing arches on her feet!  i am so jealous!  she's a ballet dancer, right?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nilla - the color of the LPs are Red Metal.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sofia Vergera


----------



## daisy2418

PANda_USC said:


> *I agree with lilmissb!! Please refrain from exposing our eyes to such ghastly toes ever again..ever...*
> 
> *lilmissb*, *tila is an import model* with tons of surgery and make-up that had a show called " a shot at love with tila tequila" on Vh1 or MTV or some other trashy, awful channel. She's notoriously a party girl and she is famous for being the fiancee of the late Casey Johnson(heiress to the Johnson & Johnson fortune)




Tila is a trainwreck, but i love her shoes.

And when I first read this, I thought it said "tila is an *important* model" and giggled out loud.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Haha!!! I thought the same thing! I thought I was going crazy!


----------



## Jönathan

Elise499 said:


> Reese is wearing Ecupli



Thanks Elise


----------



## PANda_USC

I want *dita's* red pin-ups...oh my goodness they're beautiful and so elegant!

*daisy, jimmyshoo*, LOL!! Oh heck no, lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

PANda_USC said:


> I want *dita's* red pin-ups...oh my goodness they're beautiful and so elegant!
> 
> *daisy, jimmyshoo*, LOL!! *Oh heck no*, lol.



Is what I said when I first thought you said important! I HAD to re-read it!


----------



## nillacobain

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Nilla - the color of the LPs are Red Metal.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Nereavi

*Melody Thornton*










*Coleen Rooney








*


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh Dita how i love all your beautiful Pin Ups ... and the rest of your Louboutins. 

Green patent Biancas you are haunting me


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh... Sofia you look so pretty even wearing casual jeans and plain tops...


----------



## icecreamom

Sorry.. but I'm not liking those Green Biancas with that outfit...


----------



## surlygirl

Sofia has been strictly Loubie lately! Love it!

I agree *icecream *- those green Biancas and that outfit are no bueno!


----------



## sara999

ITA!!! if she was wearing black biancas it'd be perfect!!! but the green just doesn't work. it would work if she didn't have the tights on


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ that's it, *sara*! without the tights, it would probably work. I think some of these celebs need us to style them up!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe that was some type of green event that she went to? The poster behind her says something about green and the carpet is green. Still, don't like them together though.


----------



## sara999

i just like all the outfit bits separately. together they don't work for me!


----------



## Baggaholic

Don't know why but I don't like neither of these looks. I love the Bianca's but the outfit.. na

Coleen, never wear that dress again please!




Nereavi said:


> *Melody Thornton*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coleen Rooney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sara999

the london papers say she wore that dress to disguise any remaining baby weight. i think it looks like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ again with those leggings!


----------



## sara999

shoe twins!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

what is going on with christina's hair lately?! yuck!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> what is going on with christina's hair lately?! yuck!



I agree *naked*, her hair looks burnt there
She looks better in the leggings than Jessica S.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh wow!!! Her hair looks over processed and very fragile!! Or did she just shampoo it and left itt wet? Either way yuck!!


----------



## Alice1979

I love Dita's pin-ups


----------



## PANda_USC

^right there with you *alice*. Pin-ups are pure perfection and *Dita* has so many of them!!


----------



## amazigrace

I'm with you *naked,* her hair looks terrible.
I liked it so much better when it was longer, and
I don't like the straight do at all!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ at it just looks fried .. and cruchy? ... kinda like mine when I let it air dry 

but no one ever sees it like that!!


----------



## amazigrace

*naked,* I doubt you ever let your hair look fried and crunchy, now do you?


----------



## Vodkaine

Pharell Williams (montage belongs to passionate4fashion)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Pharrell?! Where?! I don't see him!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

i really like the freddy (?) flats but i feel like they need a little more punk rock going with the rest of the outfit.

also i agree with you folks, christina's hair is totally gross lately.


----------



## cts900

Vodkaine said:


> Pharell Williams (montage belongs to passionate4fashion)



You gotta love a man with great taste!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes you do!! I love him, although he is a shorty! He definitely has some good taste.


----------



## Vodkaine

I don't know if it's good taste.. honestly. He tends to wear/buy things juste because they are craved and very very expensive most of the time.. just for the sake of it ..(remember that purple Hermès HAC ? ) while he does not even make an effort to match them properly with the rest of his outfit.. IMO Mika or CL himself wear this studded babies a lot better. 
I'm not so fond of rich people showing off their bank account on themselves like all the time (dosen't he have his brand name Billionaire blabla tattooed somewhere ? d'uh.) Coco Chanel once said that "luxury is the opposite of vulgarity, not poverty".


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

How many times have we seen females wear t-shirt and jeans with their shoes?? What is the difference? You find one (maybe two) pics of him and then you say he has no taste because of a tattoo (which btw we cant see in the picture)? 

Ok. You are entitled to your opinion. Moving on me...


----------



## sumnboutme

i  Pharell


----------



## cts900

sumnboutme said:


> i  Pharell



Me, too.  And he has worked hard for that wealth.  I don't mind him showing off....it is not what I would do personally, but Pharell has a different style that I do.  More power to him!


----------



## CCKL

another Pharell lover here!


----------



## karwood

Katy Perry:


----------



## MACsarah

Nicole anderson from Make it or break it


----------



## karwood

Rihanna:


----------



## PANda_USC

*katy* usually has it together but I feel the gold shoes with that silverish-iridescent dress are mismatched.

*rihanna's* hair tuft matches the tuft(part covering the torso) of her dress! Not really feeling it


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

PANda_USC said:


> *katy* usually has it together but I feel the gold shoes with that silverish-iridescent dress are mismatched.
> 
> *rihanna's* hair tuft matches the tuft(part covering the torso) of her dress! Not really feeling it


Yes, to both!!

Those golds shoes does not go well with that dress.

There's so many things going on with Rihanna's outfit.


----------



## Vodkaine

Rihanna is daring.. at least ..  is that dress Viktor and Rolf..? =)


----------



## karwood

Taylor Swift. I really would love to see her wear something else to these events instead of the usual heavily embellished dresses. It is getting really boring and predictable


----------



## PANda_USC

*vodkaine*, I couldn't agree more! I love it when haute couture and runway pieces make it to the red carpet!

*karwood*, lolol


----------



## sumnboutme

karwood said:


> Rihanna:



if someone threw up tulle, it would look like this dress...


----------



## jancedtif

^Exactly!


----------



## lilmissb

I  Pinups!  I will make sure I get some again one day...

Thanks for the info on Tila *Panda*

WTF is Rhianna wearing??? 

Really don't like Taylor, she always looks smug & slightly arrogant in her photos. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, you feel that way too? I think it's just her eyes and facial expression. She looks like she's 35 to me and a bit annoyed. I'm sure she's a lovely girl though, lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

karwood - ITA. If it is not embellished she is wearing all red. Change it up please!


----------



## meggyg8r

sumnboutme said:


> if someone threw up tulle, it would look like this dress...



LOL!! So true. I haven't been liking Rhianna's fashion choices lately. And don't get me started on her hair!!


----------



## jancedtif

^And I just don't  why?!  She's so pretty, but dresses so crazy!


----------



## amazigrace

karwood said:


> Taylor Swift. I really would love to see her wear something else to these events instead of the usual heavily embellished dresses. It is getting really boring and predictable
> 
> *karwood,* I totally agree! Seems like that's all
> she ever wears and she's so cute, she should up her
> collection!
> 
> Um ... what's going on with Rihann's dress? That
> 'thing' on her shoulder freaks me out!
> 
> *sumnboutme,*


----------



## Vodkaine

To me Rihanna is fierce.. of course the dress is really gaga-esque (meaning things you cannot wear unless you're famous and on a carpet event.. ) but, I can't help to admit that the look is well studied.. the nail poilish matching the blue of the dress along with the hair matching that part too, plus the nude pumps matching the baby pink tule.. I think that  as long as I don't see her panties.. she's always dressed in style.. even if what's she wearing is out of our taste =)


----------



## amazigrace

^^^ I agree up to a point. Her style is always
very high-fashion, and she's always put together
very well. I just don't like that dress - I
don't care who's it is. And I bet it cost $$$$$$!


----------



## Vodkaine

Yes, it is Viktor and Rolf.. and here's some pic featuring some with celebs sporting the dresses from their current collection (which that dress is from) .. that tulle-astic ! Fab !

http://www.shoppingthetrend.com/celebrity/Musicians/Rihanna/Celebrities-in-Viktor-Rolf-Spring-2010-Rihanna-at-pre-Grammy-party-Anna-Paquin-Katy-Perry.html


----------



## sumnboutme

Just because Rihanna's wearing something high-fashion does NOT mean it looks good on her...especially lately...


----------



## amazigrace

^^^^ OMG! Those long ones are fierce!

*sumn,* I totally agree with you! Go 
look at the other ones - you'll say 'unbelievable'!


----------



## sumnboutme

^i think Anna Paquin looks good...the rest, not so much...


----------



## babysweetums

what style are the shoes rianna's wearing? (p.s. i think shes dressing like that to keep up with a certain gaga)


----------



## lilmissb

I know what you mean *Panda!* I'm sure she's nice too but the photos are not that great.


----------



## ShoeNoob

Prefacing this with: No one hate me for this please, just my opinion 

Am I the only one here who cannot freaking STAND Taylor Swift? I don't even know why; just can't stand her. *ducks and runs*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! So far no one has had anything good to say about her today! No need to run and duck!


----------



## jancedtif

^.  She funny looking to me.  Looks like she always suckin' on a lemon or something.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Damn! Not a good day for Taylor! lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I can't stand her either ... she's also getting skinnier.

Pretty soon she'll be a bobblehead


----------



## jancedtif

^Hehe!


----------



## ShoeNoob

jancedtif said:


> ^.  She funny looking to me.  Looks like she always suckin' on a lemon or something.



 That's a great way to describe it! I guess it's just that she's overhyped imo. Her songs are okay and all (country's not my thing) but she seems more like the artist du jour, not someone who'll really be a presence on the music scene in 5-10 years, kwim? I could be totally wrong though


----------



## ShoeNoob

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I can't stand her either ... she's also getting skinnier.
> 
> Pretty soon she'll be a bobblehead



Lol! Maybe I was the first one to speak up 

(I won't even go into SJP though. I know WAY too many of you absolutely love her )


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

No you were not the first. Check the last page!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ShoeNoob said:


> Lol! Maybe I was the first one to speak up
> 
> (I won't even go into SJP though. I know WAY too many of you absolutely love her )


 
If you start talking about SJP we might have to take it outside!


----------



## sumnboutme

ShoeNoob said:


> Prefacing this with: No one hate me for this please, just my opinion
> 
> Am I the only one here who cannot freaking STAND Taylor Swift? *I don't even know why; just can't stand her.* *ducks and runs*



me too!  i think i started disliking her when i first saw her...she was hosting MTV's red carpet fashion for the VMAs and at the time, she was wearing something totally not even cute...


----------



## amazigrace

Oh, girls! I think TS is cute as can be, BUT,
I'm getting so tired of her nicey-nice attitude!
And her clothes! SJP to me = blah! *naked,*
I don't want to go outside with you, though! My
DD is older than you!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

amazigrace said:


> Oh, girls! I think TS is cute as can be, BUT,
> I'm getting so tired of her nicey-nice attitude!
> And her clothes! SJP to me = blah! *naked,*
> I don't want to go outside with you, though! My
> DD is older than you!!!


 

:boxing:


----------



## cts900

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> If you start talking about SJP we might have to take it outside!



Thank you *Naked*. SJP is off limits...lol.  Has anyone noticed how much Taylor Swifts looks like Michelle Williams (whom I adore)?  Look up pictures of TP with straight hair...weird!


----------



## amazigrace

Man, there are CLs all over that Grammy red carpet!


----------



## payo1a

babysweetums said:


> what style are the shoes rihanna's wearing?



i second this question.. i'm dying for a pair in neutral colour!

referring to her outfit during clive davis' party

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2412858/rihanna-clive-davis-grammys-party-09/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Looks like Nude Nappa Declic 120s, but then again one foot looks like it has a decollete toe. Wait for someone else to chime in because it def looks like nude nappa and I didn't know decollete's came in nude nappa.


----------



## BagLover21

I'm also not a Taylor Swift fan. She's lovely and sweet but has no real vocal talent. Her performance tonight was tough to sit through.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ looks like a nappa delic to me too!


----------



## mal

Vodkaine said:


> Yes, it is Viktor and Rolf.. and here's some pic featuring some with celebs sporting the dresses from their current collection (which that dress is from) .. that tulle-astic ! Fab !
> 
> http://www.shoppingthetrend.com/cel...-pre-Grammy-party-Anna-Paquin-Katy-Perry.html


Thanks for the link, *Vodkaine*. It's more interesting to have context. IMO Rihanna wore the ugliest dress of the whole collection! But it is better to take risks anyway!


----------



## Jönathan

BagLover21 said:


> I'm also not a Taylor Swift fan. She's lovely and sweet but has no real vocal talent. Her performance tonight was tough to sit through.


Baglover21, 

You're right, Taylor seems like a sweet girl, but you're right her vocals aren't that strong. She's a record company's dream though...all the young girls want to be like her and the boys want to date her. It was very cool that she performed Butch Walker's arrangement of "You Belong To Me" tonight. He was the guy playing the six string banjo with her on stage.


Check out his version here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnd2QrTxTPQ

http://www.butchwalker.com/


P.S. Why do people want to pick on *SJP?*


----------



## Aikandy

Wackness in Watersnake


----------



## hya_been

^^Isn't it the Banana?


----------



## Aikandy

^ Yes, I was calling JLo wack...washed up and wack (but still pretty).


----------



## Vodkaine

Ohhh.. Jell-O will you ever learn ? 

Tragic look.




Here's Anna Schilling she's rocking the loafers !


----------



## compulsive

J Lo looks like she's wearing a half-assed dress  IMO of course


----------



## hya_been

Who's Anna Schilling is she famous?!

As for JLo we should pick out a new dress for her in the what should I wear with thread, so she can do the Bananas justice!


----------



## miriammarquez

Her Clutch is Christian Louboutin and In Watersnake. Anyone know what style it is?


----------



## Vodkaine

hya_been said:


> Who's Anna Schilling is she famous?!
> 
> As for JLo we should pick out a new dress for her in the what should I wear with thread, so she can do the Bananas justice!



Anna is a model.. 'relatively' famous yes =)


----------



## Baggaholic

Aikandy said:


> Wackness in Watersnake
> View attachment 1007929



wow! Mrs JLo's outfit is tragic BUT I'd kill for her curves! She's a bad momma!


----------



## icecreamom

^^^:lolots: That dress is is.. is.. mmm I can't say anything! I'll keep laughing :lolots:


----------



## sara999

poor jlo is trying to sartorially revive her career and it isn't working


----------



## LornaLou

Victoria Beckham is wearing Louboutins in her shoot for the March issue of Glamour magazine and she says this about heels:

Absolutely [heels make my feet] hurt. Absolutely! Im not going to lie. But no pain, no gain, as they say. I dont mind. I will suffer. I dont wear heels every day, but when Im out, thats how I feel confident.

The rest of the photos and interview can be read here.


----------



## meggyg8r

LornaLou said:


> Victoria Beckham is wearing Louboutins in her shoot for the March issue of Glamour magazine and she says this about heels:
> 
> Absolutely [heels make my feet] hurt. Absolutely! Im not going to lie. But no pain, no gain, as they say. I dont mind. I will suffer. I dont wear heels every day, but when Im out, thats how I feel confident.
> 
> The rest of the photos and interview can be read here.


 
I love that she tells it like it is!!!


----------



## sara999

me too!!!


----------



## mal

^^^great pics of VB- thanks, *Lorna*!


----------



## Baggaholic

Great pics of *VB* Lorna!! But we all know she doesn't Clean, Cook or let alone EAT!!!! J/K


----------



## karwood

Elizabeth Hurley wearing MC:


----------



## PANda_USC

*Victoria Beckham* looks great!! I wish I had her confidence and her legs!

*elizabeth hurly*, I always thought she was so gorgeous! She still is but that dress isn't flattering on her.


----------



## karwood

Kimberly Caldwell, former contestant of American Idol, wearing Staratata:


----------



## meggyg8r

God I love those Stararararararartatatas!!!!!


----------



## Aikandy

Umm *Baggs*, I think you are right, especially the eating part! Still fab nonetheless!  "Posh" was my favorite Spice Girl 


Baggaholic said:


> Great pics of *VB* Lorna!! But we all know she doesn't Clean, Cook or let alone EAT!!!! J/K


----------



## mal

PANda_USC said:


> *Victoria Beckham* looks great!! I wish I had her confidence and her legs!
> 
> *elizabeth hurly*, I always thought she was so gorgeous! She still is but that dress isn't flattering on her.


ITA about EH! And I really wish the MCs I bought last Fall weren't a half size too big . Such a hot shoe...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Aikandy said:


> Umm *Baggs*, I think you are right, especially the eating part! Still fab nonetheless!  "Posh" was my favorite Spice Girl


 
I tell you what I want what I really want, so tell me what you want what you really really want!


----------



## carlinha

i love how VB is my shoe twin with the coral bananas, and *naked's* shoe twin with the lavender ones


----------



## Aikandy

I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna really
really really wanna zigazig ha.
If you wanna be my lover, you gotta get with my friends,
Make it last forever friendship never ends....


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I tell you what I want what I really want, so tell me what you want what you really really want!


----------



## compulsive

VB  Would die to live in her closet!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> i love how VB is my shoe twin with the coral bananas, and *naked's* shoe twin with the lavender ones


 
yes yes!!! We NEED to get this issue when it comes out!


----------



## noah8077

Sang that song, and MMMM Bop, a long time ago, one drunken drunken night, and DH STILL chose to marry me.


----------



## PANda_USC

^*noah*, LOL!


----------



## moshi_moshi

don't care what anyone says!  i love vb!!!


----------



## karwood

hmmmmm!If  I were to wear daisy duke shorts and CL shoes and posed like VB while cleaning the kitchen floor , maybe DH will stop complaining about how much I spend of CL shoes


----------



## compulsive

noah8077 said:


> Sang that song, and MMMM Bop, a long time ago, one drunken drunken night, and DH STILL chose to marry me.


----------



## compulsive

karwood said:


> hmmmmm! If I were to wear daisy duke shorts and CL shoes and posed on the floor like VB cleaning the kitchen floor, maybe DH will stop complaining about how much I spend of CL shoes



:devil:


----------



## Aikandy

Hell, I think that will score me DH!


karwood said:


> hmmmmm! If I were to wear daisy duke shorts and CL shoes and posed on the floor while cleaning the kitchen floor like VB, maybe DH will stop complaining about how much I spend of CL shoes


----------



## PANda_USC

*aikandy*, LOL! Good thinking!


----------



## sara999

love EH but that dress isn't flattering.

and i like that american idol girl's shoes but not her hair


----------



## karwood

compulsive said:


> :devil:


 
But, first I have to do a trillion squats and lunges


----------



## tivogirl

VB rocks! Here's another slideshow from the story, of her most "Wow" moments: http://www.glamour.com/fashion/2010/02/victoria-beckhams-most-wow-style-moments#slide=1

Number 16 is just for us!


----------



## compulsive

karwood said:


> But, first I have to do a trillion squats and lunges



 Ummmm, if you're going to be in your CLs and daisy dukes cleaning, trust me, he won't even care about that LOL


----------



## Jönathan

Aikandy said:


> Umm *Baggs*, I think you are right, especially the eating part! Still fab nonetheless!  "Posh" was my favorite Spice Girl



VB has amazing style, but Emma "Baby Spice" was my favorite Spice Girl


----------



## LornaLou

I just wish the photos were bigger but I haven't seen them bigger anywhere else. They are too small on the Glamour site. She does look gorgeous though, she wears CLs well 
Baby Spice was always my favourite spice girl too


----------



## nillacobain

LornaLou said:


> Victoria Beckham is wearing Louboutins in her shoot for the March issue of Glamour magazine and she says this about heels:
> 
> Absolutely [heels make my feet] hurt. Absolutely! Im not going to lie. But no pain, no gain, as they say. I dont mind. I will suffer. I dont wear heels every day, but when Im out, thats how I feel confident.
> 
> The rest of the photos and interview can be read here.


 

Thank you for posting this. I really like VB's make-up in these pictures.


----------



## LavenderIce

Keri Hilson


----------



## LavenderIce

Kelly Rowland


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## LavenderIce

Katy Perry & Taylor Swift






Katy Perry, Taylor Swift, Rihanna and Fergie 











RiRi & Cici


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquadt


----------



## Baggaholic

Jönathan;14075525 said:
			
		

> VB has amazing style, but Emma "Baby Spice" was my favorite Spice Girl



MINE TOO!!!! I love Baby Spice


----------



## Aikandy

Holy bad batch of lace front Batman! Somebody's stylist secretly hates them....!

_*if weave looks like helmut, fire somebody*_



LavenderIce said:


> Kelly Rowland


----------



## amazigrace

I just love VB, and everything she puts on her body and feet!
I just wish she'd smile more. She looks totally different when
she does, and it effects the entire outfit. But when it comes
to always looking fantastic, she's definitely the one!


----------



## sara999

OMG...poor kelly rowland. didn't she look in the mirror!?


----------



## lilmissb

Eww to Kelly. Love her but no, the outfit sucks.


----------



## Vodkaine

amazigrace said:


> I just love VB, and everything she puts on her body and feet!
> I just wish she'd smile more. She looks totally different when
> she does, and it effects the entire outfit. But when it comes
> to always looking fantastic, she's definitely the one!




I completely agree, her and Dita are just.. Untoucheables.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aikandy said:


> Holy bad batch of lace front Batman! Somebody's stylist secretly hates them....!
> 
> _*if weave looks like helmut, fire somebody*_


LOL!! NO, I think she is taking hair advice from Trina now!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bridget dahling.... your shoes are too small!!



LavenderIce said:


> Bridget Marquadt


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^OMG, I didn't even notice until I read your post - yuck!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*aikandy*, lmao!!

*riri and cici* have very adventurous outfits to say the least.


----------



## amazigrace

Oh, Nooooooooooo! Not another toe-over hanger. I just
hate it whenever I see that. But most of all, I don't
understand why women don't see what we see. I mean,
I'd KNOW if my ugly toes were hangin' over the edge.


----------



## compulsive

Bridget..too many toes!


----------



## *Lo

Kelly Rowland you should be ashamed of yourself for lookin like that in that wig...

Jhud from a fellow non skinny girl, stay away from purple leather dresses

Rihanna and Ciara should have stayed away from each other with all that volume, they look like bedding


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Bedding?! LOL


----------



## surlygirl

*Lo said:


> Kelly Rowland you should be ashamed of yourself for lookin like that in that wig...
> 
> Jhud from a fellow non skinny girl, stay away from purple leather dresses
> 
> Rihanna and Ciara should have stayed away from each other with all that volume, they look like bedding



:lolots:


----------



## PANda_USC

**Lo*, ahahahha! Good one!


----------



## Alice1979

Bridget has the third toe syndrom.


----------



## compulsive

^I didn't even think it was possible to fit 3 toes through that peeptoe..let alone that far out!


----------



## indypup

She must have some reallllly skinny toes!


----------



## LavenderIce

My first sighting of the Zigounette--on Mama Cyrus


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Longoria Parker


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Jennifer Lopez


----------



## sara999

eva looks nice but she coulda done with some colour on her feet. just a bit nude all the way through. very pretty and very elegant though!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eva must have like 30 pairs of those decollete's because she seems to love them and I know they should be worn out by now!

JLo's dress is a little ill-fitted!! Not flattering at all on her. They may have cinched her waist too much and her hips not enough. I'm surprised because she has a nice shape to me.  Oh those Banana's!

I am still trying to figure out if I like the Zigounette now that I have seen them on.


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Bridget Marquadt




Is she wearing the Bananas?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ No, HPs I believe


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Naked*!


----------



## Vodkaine

Zigounette... I hate the name.. Seriously. That's french slang for "little penis". Wtf.


----------



## PANda_USC

*vodkaine*, LOL! Wow..I don't think i'll be saying that on the streets of Paris..not aloud anyways, hahaha.

*eva* is always so lovely looking, :: Swoons::


----------



## CMP86

I can't stand the outfits that RiRi and CiCi are wearing. CiCi also bugs me because my first name is spelled the same as hers and pronounced see-are-ah not see-air-ah. People always call me by her name now because they think since its spelled the same its pronounced the same.


----------



## loash

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Baggaholic

*EH* loks lovely... look at the rock on that finger!  NOW THATS A RING!


----------



## Baggaholic

LavenderIce said:


> My first sighting of the Zigounette--on Mama Cyrus



She rocks this look so well!


----------



## icecreamom

a Fashion Guy from a hispanic network said the funniest thing ever....!!! "I think J-Lo couldn't choose between going to a Club or attending a Gala, so she decided to dress for both occassions at the same time, just to be safe" LOL


----------



## Baggaholic

icecreamom said:


> a Fashion Guy from a hispanic network said the funniest thing ever....!!! "I think J-Lo couldn't choose between going to a Club or attending a Gala, so she decided to dress for both occassions at the same time, just to be safe" LOL



:lolots: Thats so funny!


----------



## carlinha

icecreamom said:


> a Fashion Guy from a hispanic network said the funniest thing ever....!!! "I think J-Lo couldn't choose between going to a Club or attending a Gala, so she decided to dress for both occassions at the same time, just to be safe" LOL


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots: SO TRUE!!!


----------



## carlinha

Baggaholic said:


> *EH* loks lovely... look at the rock on that finger!  NOW THATS A RING!



time to marry an indian textile heir billionaire *baggs*!


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Oh hell no! Too much import/export going on for me!  That ring is fierce though, right? I decided (after the BF asked) that I really NEVER EVER want to get married again!!! Never, love me or leave me alone! I don't have to marry someone to prove I love them. It doesn't mean I don't believe in marriage. I love weddings 

I didn't even know she was married. When did that happen?


----------



## carlinha

Baggaholic said:


> ^^ Oh hell no! Too much import/export going on for me!  That ring is fierce though, right?
> 
> I didn't even know she was married. When did that happen?



think of all the exotic and strass shoes and exotic birkins we could buy!!!! 

a few years ago.... she's much more under the radar now since her relationship with hugh grant ended.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LavenderIce said:


> More of Jennifer Lopez


 
This looks like Wet Seal Hawt Couture


----------



## Baggaholic

carlinha said:


> *think of all the exotic and strass shoes and exotic birkins we could buy!!!!*
> 
> a few years ago.... she's much more under the radar now since her relationship with hugh grant ended.



:lolots: Girl, I can buy those on my own for myself! I don't need a Billionaire to buy what I need. But  it would help buy that Diamond Birkin my heart lusts over so I might reconsider!  he he

I knew about Hugh Grant and her separating but I must have missed out on the new guy dish. She's so beautiful! Some men are just stupid and don't know what they had until they lose it.


----------



## ledaatomica

I love that Versace dress JLo is wearing! Would totally suit my Archidiscos but unfortunately that dress does not suit me! If I was a few years younger maybe? I dont know I still love the double personality dress.  Evas dress is more my speed *swoon*


----------



## sara999

EH will always be a mega-celeb here in england. she had 2 weddings (to this same textile dude - one in india and one in england) and it was all over the tabloids


i don't really care about marriage but i want a fab ring


----------



## Baggaholic

DC-Cutie said:


> This looks like Wet Seal Hawt Couture



She needs to fire her stylist!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kelly???  Really???? Why???  that lacefront is a M-E-S-S!!!!!  Looks like a Morticia Adams Special 



LavenderIce said:


> Kelly Rowland


----------



## babysweetums

anybody know the name of the style victoria b is wearing in the 3rd picture? thanks!


----------



## Baggaholic

sara999 said:


> EH will always be a mega-celeb here in england. she had 2 weddings (to this same textile dude - one in india and one in england) and it was all over the tabloids
> 
> 
> i don't really care about marriage but i want a fab ring



I can't believe I missed that! I too don't really care for marriage but would like a fab ring like that!


----------



## Baggaholic

Does anyone have a better picture of her wearing this dress? I love her clutch! 









She's starting to look her age.


----------



## LornaLou

Kelly Brook


----------



## sara999

yeah. i want to get an engaged so steve will give me a nice ring and i want to get married so someone will buy me a kitchen aid mixer. the rest is kind of whatever to me.


jlo looks incredible in that HL...wow!



haha i think kelly is just walking to a car or taxi...i know i can't get around london streets (walking) in my CLs, they're too cut up with potholes and streetwork and cobblestone!


----------



## LornaLou

^^ I think so too, she was leaving the ITV studios. I don't wear my Louboutins when I go up to London lol it's too risky.


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> hmmmmm!If  I were to wear daisy duke shorts and CL shoes and posed like VB while cleaning the kitchen floor , maybe DH will stop complaining about how much I spend of CL shoes



Way too funny!!!!!!!!!! oops, may have to try it too...


----------



## meggyg8r

Those Maggies look so cute on Kelly! I love those colors together.

I love my e-ring but I love being married more


----------



## babysweetums

a quick google:
"It's not the most exciting ring design I've ever seen but it's hard to fault the brilliance of Elizabeth Hurley's massive engagement ring. Vogue UK points us to a pic of the Chopard ring that Arun Nayer gave to her. It features a 15.09 carat Asscher cut diamond in a white gold setting with pave diamonds along the shank. The ring is from Chopard's Haute Joallerie collection and Chopard is also behind Hurley's wedding band of 20 square cut diamonds set in white gold. " luxist.com


----------



## babysweetums

looks prettier on her finger than in the picture...


----------



## PANda_USC

*kelly*, I have no idea who she is but she's adorable!! And yay, I love the maggies!


----------



## archygirl

babysweetums said:


> a quick google:
> "It's not the most exciting ring design I've ever seen but it's hard to fault the brilliance of Elizabeth Hurley's massive engagement ring. Vogue UK points us to a pic of the Chopard ring that Arun Nayer gave to her. It features a 15.09 carat Asscher cut diamond in a white gold setting with pave diamonds along the shank. The ring is from Chopard's Haute Joallerie collection and Chopard is also behind Hurley's wedding band of 20 square cut diamonds set in white gold. " luxist.com



FIFTEEN carats???? Geez---*faints*


----------



## carlinha

babysweetums said:


> a quick google:
> "It's not the most exciting ring design I've ever seen but it's hard to fault the brilliance of Elizabeth Hurley's massive engagement ring. Vogue UK points us to a pic of the Chopard ring that Arun Nayer gave to her. It features a 15.09 carat Asscher cut diamond in a white gold setting with pave diamonds along the shank. The ring is from Chopard's Haute Joallerie collection and Chopard is also behind Hurley's wedding band of 20 square cut diamonds set in white gold. " luxist.com



oh i LOVE asscher cuts!!!  i love step cuts in general.... 15 carats is over the top for me though!  that's a little too much.


----------



## surlygirl

meggyg8r said:


> Those Maggies look so cute on Kelly! I love those colors together.
> 
> I love my e-ring but I love being married more





PANda_USC said:


> *kelly*, I have no idea who she is but she's adorable!! And yay, I love the maggies!



just when I was getting over my desire for the navy/lilac Maggies ... love that outfit! another one for me to recreate and start wearing my CLs more!


----------



## misselizabeth22

It's gorgeous!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> just when I was getting over my desire for the navy/lilac Maggies ... love that outfit! another one for me to recreate and start wearing my CLs more!


 
I told you to get those ones!!


----------



## compulsive

I'm so mad that I never got the lilac/navy Maggies when I had the chance. *kicks dirt.


----------



## LornaLou

PANda_USC said:


> *kelly*, I have no idea who she is but she's adorable!! And yay, I love the maggies!



She's a UK model/actress


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna*, thank you hun!


----------



## LornaLou

You are welcome Panda


----------



## Baggaholic

sara999 said:


> yeah. i want to get an engaged so steve will give me a nice ring and i want to get married so someone will buy me a *kitchen aid mixer*. the rest is kind of whatever to me.



That is the funniest thing! The Kitchen-Aid mixer has to be a tradition gift eh? I got received one when I got married and really never used it up until 3 years ago. I went ravioli crazy when the new attachment came out. Maybe that's why my butt got bigger.


----------



## Baggaholic

archygirl said:


> FIFTEEN carats???? Geez---*faints*



Hold me I'm going to  with you!


----------



## Baggaholic

compulsive said:


> I'm so mad that I never got the lilac/navy Maggies when I had the chance. *kicks dirt.



http://www.barneys.com/Maggie/500287148,default,pd.html

Call them... you might be surprised at what you hear


----------



## Vbaby82

LavenderIce said:


> Eva Longoria Parker


 


Does anyone know where I can find these shoes?? I know they are the Decollete, but I cannot tell if they are nude or camel?  I have been wanting these in Nude forever, and every saks and neimans I go to, they do not carry them.  any help would be great, thank you.  I live in West Palm Beach, FL.


----------



## lilmissb

Mmm, now I want maggies (Kelly looks awesome!)....don't like JLo's dress (but I want her shoes)...think EH's ring is a bit showy (don't like that dress either). I'm with you C, 15 cts is a bit much for this little gal! It would be waaay to big on my hand.


----------



## sara999

baggs it's mostly because kitchen aid mixers are really expensive!!! they make for good gifts


----------



## karwood

Elle Macpherson wearing Coussin. I REALLY like these with the python:


----------



## sara999

ooo that's interesting


----------



## compulsive

Wow, never seen those before!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elle* looks fabulous! I agree *karwood*, I really like them too!! And with the tights!


----------



## amazigrace

I like them much better with the leggings.
There's something about bare toes
sticking out between the mesh. Ugh!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, that's the best I've seen Elle look for a while!!! Love those desert python coussins. Still not fussed on them in general though.


----------



## sara999

she's gonna be the new british top model host so she might be primping extra (not that she isn't already beautiful but you know)


----------



## lilmissb

^ Elle? Wow, no one wants her in Oz?


----------



## Aikandy

They are definitely more desirable now that I see that they are summer and winter shoes....I like! 





karwood said:


> Elle Macpherson wearing Coussin. I REALLY like these with the python:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OHH AHH! I like the Coussin with python and tights!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita


----------



## YaYa3

who is that .... um ... man with dita???


----------



## meggyg8r

Ooooh I LOVE the Coussin with tights!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

YaYa3 said:


> who is that .... um ... man with dita???


 
I don't know, but I like his expression in the first pic


----------



## YaYa3

*alice,* WEIRD!  really weird!


----------



## Baggaholic

LavenderIce said:


> Dita



Perle Poseidon's?


----------



## PANda_USC

*alice*, I was thinking the same thing! That guy with *Dita*..his facial expression is priceless!!  Dita looks gorgeous by the way!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

YaYa3 said:


> who is that .... um ... man with dita???



One of Harry Potter's teachers!


----------



## iloveredsoles

love the coussin with the python...not sure about the wooden heel and platform though...
looks like dita is wearing the pearl poseidon!


----------



## LavenderIce

It must be supermodel coussin day, here's Cindy Crawford


----------



## sara999

i wonder if it's the same pair


----------



## indypup

*sara*, I think it is the same pair!

Hmmm, I'm kind of loving the Coussin with the python.  Even moreso with the tights.


----------



## rdgldy

Loving the coussins!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sara999 said:


> i wonder if it's the same pair


Kind of look like the same dress too!


----------



## meggyg8r

daaaaamn Cindy! Looking good!


----------



## mal

Alice1979 said:


> I don't know, but I like his expression in the first pic


Me too *Alice *!
Elle Macpherson  love her in anything. Cindy looks amaaazing too...


----------



## carlinha

cindy still got it man!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Omg!! Cindy is gorgeous.


----------



## payo1a

the coussin with opaque tights looks much more fab than bare legs IMO.


----------



## lulabee

LavenderIce said:


> Dita


 LMAO @ the first pic! Priceless!


----------



## Alice1979

Yup, Cindy's still got it. She looks amazing


----------



## loash

Meredith Vieira





Elle Macpherson


----------



## kett

Wow she looks hot! I love them with the tights. On bare flesh I think they are just ok.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Elle looks amazing..Wow!!


----------



## katran26

is it me or is Elle's pinky jutting out weirdly?

Dita is ROCKING the Poseidons by the way


----------



## compulsive

I don't like how her right foot wants to explode outta the shoe. It could just be me though


----------



## brintee

compulsive said:


> I don't like how her right foot wants to explode outta the shoe. It could just be me though


----------



## creighbaby

katran26 said:


> is it me or is Elle's pinky jutting out weirdly?
> 
> Dita is ROCKING the Poseidons by the way



That's just what I was thinking. Without tights, that toe would have escaped.


----------



## katran26

^ lol! I know...maybe that style is not good for wide feet? (my only guess...)


----------



## kett

I didn't even notice - maybe that is why I love tights so much, they hide a multitude of sins.


----------



## tivogirl

Are those watersnakes on Meredith the Altadama or HP? I have them in HP, so if they ARE then :: SHOETWIN ::! We are also birthday twins (but different years)!


----------



## meggyg8r

I thought Dita was wearing the Cosmo Python??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those look like poseidons to me.


----------



## meggyg8r

Now I really want Lasik even more.


----------



## compulsive

I thought they were cosmo python as well, *meggy*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those cosmo pythons have a python tip.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Moss


----------



## rdgldy

I love Lauren's coat!


----------



## amazigrace

compulsive said:


> I don't like how her right foot wants to explode outta the shoe. It could just be me though



Yeah, that's what I mean about those shoes. They
tend to take on the shape of their feet and look
funny, like they're busting out of the sides.


----------



## Aikandy

Does her right foot to knee look weird to anybody besides me?  I wonder if my Pigalles seem that painful.


LavenderIce said:


> Kate Moss


----------



## BagLover21

Lauren Conrad in my favorite yellow coat! She looks great!


----------



## CCKL

Love LC's coat - anyone know who its by??


----------



## clothingguru

CL Rollerball Loafers


----------



## icecreamom

*Lauren* looks so pretty with that coat! the color goes pretty well with her


----------



## honeybunch

Kate Moss again.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  LC's coat!  She is my fav!


----------



## katran26

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ those cosmo pythons have a python tip.




aaah, I think I'm the one who needs Lasik (or at least new glasses)


----------



## loash

Michelle Rodriguez










Lauren Conrad





Jessica Biel


----------



## nillacobain

I'm not liking the LP on Jessica....


----------



## japskivt

Jessica Biel looks AMAZING!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nillacobain said:


> I'm not liking the LP on Jessica....


 
Me either...


----------



## sobe2009

Alice1979 said:


> I don't know, but I like his expression in the first pic


 

:lolots::lolots::lolots: Priceless


----------



## Alice1979

Jessica looks beautiful, but I agree LP look off on her.


----------



## nillacobain

Alice1979 said:


> Jessica looks beautiful, but I agree LP look off on her.


 
That's what I meant ... she looks beautiful but the LP are not her style.


----------



## meggyg8r

I like Jessica's outfit, I just wish she had picked some brighter shoes with a peep toe!


----------



## Alice1979

meggyg8r said:


> I like Jessica's outfit, I just wish she had picked some brighter shoes with a peep toe!


 
ITA  I didn't realize she was this fair skinned.


----------



## meggyg8r

Alice1979 said:


> ITA  I didn't realize she was this fair skinned.


 
I was noticing that too! I wonder if it's the lighting or if she just stopped spray tanning for a role or something.


----------



## compulsive

Jessica's outfit is not doing any good with those LPs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ they look MUCH better on you Vee!


----------



## compulsive

^Awwww! Thank you my sweets


----------



## ShoeNoob

BagLover21 said:


> Lauren Conrad in my favorite yellow coat! She looks great!



lol, I read this as "is my" not "in my." Thought it was something like a redcoat


----------



## ShoeNoob

And it's so awesome that Lauren Conrad wears those Declics EVERYWHERE. With so many celebs, you only see them wearing clothes/shoes/etc. once; nice to see her wear the same pair a lot of the time, just like so many of us!


----------



## babysweetums

i think those are miss clichys laurens wearing...??


----------



## Vodkaine

ShoeNoob said:


> And it's so awesome that Lauren Conrad wears those Declics EVERYWHERE. With so many celebs, you only see them wearing clothes/shoes/etc. once; nice to see her wear the same pair a lot of the time, just like so many of us!



Vicky Beckham is wearing her Black declics a lot too (her alti booties as well =) you're totally right


----------



## sneezz

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but did anyone else spy Miss Kentucky wearing Louboutins the other night?


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnillo wearing Titi. She's a cutie pie:


----------



## Vodkaine

Isn't it supposed to be winter ..? I'm getting cold just by looking at her.


----------



## meggyg8r

It doesn't get very cold out in Miami Beach, where the wall behind her says she is..


----------



## karwood

Another pair of CLs in Miami Beach. Kim Kardashian wearing nude patent Alti Pumps:


----------



## karwood

meggyg8r said:


> It doesn't get very cold out in Miami Beach, where the wall behind her says she is..


 
Which makes me wonder why I moved from Miami to Chicago.


----------



## karwood

Karina Smirnoff wearing black patent Biancas. And yes, she is also in Miami!


----------



## compulsive

Kim's booty is definitely poppin' like she's got some butt implants going. I  those Alti pumps though!


----------



## meggyg8r

karwood said:


> Which makes me wonder why I moved from Miami to Chicago.


 
Haha, I will probably wonder the same thing when we finally move from Tampa up north (which I'm sure will be years!)


----------



## karwood

Rihanna wearing Pigalles:


----------



## babysweetums

damn i love rihanna's style...where does she find these things lol??


----------



## sara999

those are the new leopard print pigs...they're everywhere....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think she's talking about her outfits


----------



## karwood

babysweetums said:


> damn i love rihanna's style...where does she find these things lol??


 
If you are inquiring about her dress, it is Alexander Wang. I am sure you can find it at NAP or reputable department stores.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

compulsive said:


> Kim's booty is definitely poppin' like she's got some butt implants going. I  those Alti pumps though!


She loves those Alti's also!! She wore them to death last year.

It has always been said that she had butt implants. I don't know or care what the truth is. her butt looks weird to me in that pic. Maybe it is her dress and the fitting??


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, aahaha, I agree! *Kim's* bottom is out of control, lol.

*riri's* pigalles are . They go so well with her skin tone too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG I wanted those leopard Piggies sooo badly.  Le sigh.

Stupid me for passing them up at Bob Ellis on sale!


----------



## sara999

kate walsh in feticha


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I guess being a woman of color with an ample rump..I adore the fact that I see a celeb in the spotlight with a nice rear which Kim has  Awesome to have someone to relate to.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I guess being a woman of color with an ample rump..I adore the fact that I see a celeb in the spotlight with a nice rear which Kim has Awesome to have someone to relate to.


 
ITA.    I mean Sir Mix A Lot did dedicate an entire song to women with "back."


----------



## compulsive

Kims butt has always looked great to me but not in that picture. It looks pointy! Butts are *not* supposed to pointy


----------



## brintee

^^


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, I agree...there's something about her bottom that is unnatural in some angles! I don't mind seeing "big butts, and I cannot lie..you other sisters(subsituted "brothers" with "sisters") cant deny that when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist a round thing in your face you get, O_O!"..and yes I have memorized the lyrics to that song, haha

^lyrics for *Duke*, ^_^


----------



## meggyg8r

Kim's butt weirdness (lol) is probably due to the way she's standing. She probably has one leg forward and has her weight shifted in her heels funny. Muscles can do funny things depending on the way you stand!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I actually think Kim's butt looks good in that pic, looks like she has on shapewear to me. That said, I have always believed she has but implants because of the before pics I've seen and because of her butt's unnatural shape. I love her though (plastic surgery isn't a bad thing if done well) and hate how bad everyone rags on her for her love life, facial ps, etc... She looks awesome in those nudes!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kittens*, she is beautiful! Meow, cant deny that!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Yeah, I think the pointiness on Kim is because of how she's standing. But that dress is VERY unflattering on anyone with an ample rear. It's fine to call attention to your... assets... but that dress calls attention in entirely the wrong way.


----------



## compulsive

meggyg8r said:


> Kim's butt weirdness (lol) is probably due to the way she's standing. She probably has one leg forward and has her weight shifted in her heels funny. Muscles can do funny things depending on the way you stand!



Lol! Probably so true!



ShoeNoob said:


> Yeah, I think the pointiness on Kim is because of how she's standing. But that dress is VERY unflattering on anyone with an ample rear. It's fine to call attention to your... assets... but that dress calls attention in entirely the wrong way.



Yes yes yes! Thank you for putting it in better words. Exactly what I meant!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Dukeprincess said:


> ITA.    I mean Sir Mix A Lot did dedicate an entire song to women with "back."


I am a woman of color with a nice butt, that is real and I don't mind when celebs have them. But Kim's butt is changing too much for me lately. Exercise my foot.

In that pic her butt look cone shaped, nothing sexy about that IMO.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

meggyg8r said:


> Kim's butt weirdness (lol) is probably due to the way she's standing. She probably has one leg forward and has her weight shifted in her heels funny. Muscles can do funny things depending on the way you stand!


Kim loves the camera and knows how to pose for it, so I doubt that.


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Karina Smirnoff wearing black patent Biancas. And yes, she is also in Miami!



My goodness!   How I love this dress!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes, that dress and the color of it is beautiful!!

I never even looked at her shoes! lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo

Sorry about the crappy pics but I'm pretty sure they are the silver version of these http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr175/Ladylouboutin08/CLBootie.jpg

Anyone know if these are in stores yet?


----------



## lilmissb

Vanessa looks great in the titis! Are they straw ones Dani posted in the new CL's thread at all? Or are they white patent? Love the dress/jumpsuit whatever it is she's wearing.

Love the leopard pigalles. Sad I missed them, oh well, next time round.

Interesting shoe JLo has on.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo
> 
> Sorry about the crappy pics but I'm pretty sure they are the silver version of these http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr175/Ladylouboutin08/CLBootie.jpg
> 
> Anyone know if these are in stores yet?



there was a black pair on the bay last month...  so they might be in some stores already


----------



## cts900

LOVE this entire look (and wishing I looked like that!) .



karwood said:


> Vanessa Minnillo wearing Titi. She's a cutie pie:


----------



## soda-pop

compulsive said:


> Kims butt has always looked great to me but not in that picture. It looks pointy! Butts are *not* supposed to pointy



:lolots:

That made me burst out laughing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## LavenderIce

Rosario Dawson


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Jessica Biel


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Vanessa Minillo


----------



## Vodkaine

Okay an old one bu I still loved INSUNAMI... btw who wore it better ? =)


----------



## eggpudding

VB^


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

As much as I love the way that Janet didn't take her shoes too seriously and not wore them how people say she should wear them, I have to go with VB.


----------



## Nico3327

Is LC walking over a subway grate in her CLs!  That's abuse!!!


----------



## maianh_8686

LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad





Nico3327 said:


> Is LC walking over a subway grate in her CLs!  That's abuse!!!



ITA.. i gasped when i saw this... Oh no.. what if her heels get stuck in the grate hole???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Nico* and *Maia* I am sure she is walking on her tip-toes! Like you do when you walk on grass!! The heel doesn't get touched!


----------



## babysweetums

i gasped too! i dont even know how thats possible??


----------



## babysweetums

btw VB definatly wore them better, janets jeans are too long they look weird, would have been cuter with shorts....


----------



## kett

LavenderIce said:


> Holly Madison



I've never seen my Caroletta's anywhere before (besides my feet, of course). How cool!


----------



## babysweetums

karina smirnoff (i have no idea who that is by the way) looks cute, her dress is gorgeous but i hate that stupid second pose she is doing....its like oooo look at the bottom of my shoes lol....pet peeve i have


----------



## ShoeNoob

LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad



WEAR SHOES THAT FIT, LAUREN. 

Okay, whew. That's out of my system now!


----------



## karwood

Kate Walsh. I think she is wearing Alti Pumps:


----------



## karwood

Actress Roselyn Sanchez (R) wearing Archidiscos:






Kim Kardashian wearng her nude Altis:


----------



## elfgirl

maianh_8686 said:


> ITA.. i gasped when i saw this... Oh no.. what if her heels get stuck in the grate hole???



I said the same thing!


----------



## nyc_besos

karwood said:


> Actress Roselyn Sanchez (R) wearing Archidiscos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian wearng her nude Altis:




love those!! soo adorable....i love coming to the CLs thread and tempting myself for a bit lol


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *Nico* and *Maia* I am sure she is walking on her tip-toes! Like you do when you walk on grass!! The heel doesn't get touched!



I had to do that the other day going to lunch in my Triclos. The restaurant was surrounded by cobblestones and I was terrified I was going to scar the patent on the heel on their first trip out of the house!


----------



## karwood

Actress/Singer Jessica Sutta wearing Glitter NP;






Actress Katie Cassidy wearing Engin Spike:






Audrina Patridge wearing VP:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Actress Katie Cassidy wearing Engin Spike:


 
Loving the Engin Spike!!


----------



## archygirl

Vodkaine said:


> Okay an old one bu I still loved INSUNAMI... btw who wore it better ? =)



This is from October 2008.


----------



## kett

I imagine those shoes would be hard to wear and not hurt yourself (or someone else). What are they called again?

As far as who wore it better? Victoria.


----------



## CMP86

I love the fact that VB's dress has pockets!


----------



## Canarybling

^^ Victoria definately wore it better 
as for the Engin spike's when I first saw them I nearly fainted and had tears in my eye's I went to pre order them then I thought do I need these? Are they pratical? And guess what................. I decided NO! Snap's for me ha ha now that was My first ounce of self controll ever! 
Seriously loving Roselyn sanchez's look
holly Madison and the other play boy girls ... I'm over it! Old news for me LC though ahh! Those HP's really do fit her badly, though she rock's her declic's


----------



## Vodkaine

archygirl said:


> This is from October 2008.



Please read.. i'm totally aware of that, I said "OKAY; NOW AN OLD ONE".. The thread is no called "celebs in their loubies this week" by the way. regards


----------



## archygirl

Vodkaine said:


> Please read.. i'm totally aware of that, I said "OKAY; NOW AN OLD ONE".. The thread is no called "celebs in their loubies this week" by the way. regards



No, but these things had been talked about years ago. I believe this thread is to post more recent photos of celebs wearing CLs...not two years' old photos. The photo of Renee Zellweger you posted with the Cousous was old too. Sorry about being a bit snarky, but I would rather see what celebs are wearing now than way in the past. JMTC.


----------



## jancedtif

^


----------



## Aikandy

um, ok.  ^^^^^^Well Victoria had a better outfit, but Janet is smokin...Always lets you know, "i dont have to dress up to put on a good shoe"....nobody can top her....loves her....shes perfect.....um yeah!
IMHO of course

_Hope it isnt so obvious i  Janet?_


----------



## jancedtif

^Nothing wrong with a little Janet Jackson love!


----------



## Aikandy

Thanks Jan


jancedtif said:


> ^Nothing wrong with a little Janet Jackson love!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aikandy said:


> um, ok.  ^^^^^^Well Victoria had a better outfit, *but Janet is smokin...Always lets you know, "i dont have to dress up to put on a good shoe"....nobody can top her....loves her....shes perfect.....um yeah!*
> IMHO of course
> 
> _Hope it isnt so obvious i  Janet?_


ITA!!I have days were I want to wear certain shoes and I will wear them with anything that I want to and could less what those who says, "oh you cannot wear this with that." 

When this pic was first posted (year before last) I think pretty much everyone tore her up because people were like "*gasp* these shoes should be worn like this, that or the other." I, personally don't remember Msr. Louboutin coming out with an outfit book that says you have to wear his shoes with certain looks. I totally understand everyone being entitled to their opinion and not liking it, but geez the my fashion sense is better than yours remarks kill me!


If you can't tell, I  Janet too!


----------



## sara999

i love janet!!! i love the differences between her and vickyb in style. both rocked it fabulous..just in two totally different ways. which is why i love seeing celebs and tpf girls in their CLs, we all wear them differently!


----------



## Aikandy

^^Right on ladies! Time for mimosas!

*side-eye*Surly get ready!


----------



## Aikandy

*Jimmy*, I think we should make one! Anyone up for a TPF Pet Project---you never knooooow, we could actually get published....showcasing there is no right or wrong way to wear a loubou!





jimmyshoogirl said:


> ITA!!I have days were I want to wear certain shoes and I will wear them with anything that I want to and could less what those who says, "oh you cannot wear this with that."
> 
> When this pic was first posted (year before last) I think pretty much everyone tore her up because people were like "*gasp* these shoes should be worn like this, that or the other." I, personally *don't remember Msr. Louboutin coming out with an outfit book that says you have to wear his shoes with certain looks*. I totally understand everyone being entitled to their opinion and not liking it, but geez the my fashion sense is better than yours remarks kill me!
> 
> 
> If you can't tell, I  Janet too!


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minillo


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Roslyn Sanchez and Kim Kardashian


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Aikandy* - Sounds like a good idea! lol

BTW, this totally off topic, but what does DMV (not driver's license place,lol)?


----------



## Aikandy

^lol, district, maryland, and virginia.  Often used by those who technically live outside the city.


----------



## sara999

OH!! i was trying SO HARD to figure it out!!!!!


is it just me...or would rosslyn look a billion times better with silver archdiscos? the gold are great...but it looks like there are silver accents in her dress?


maybe it's just my personal preference for silver over gold in deneral (i always feel like gold doesn't suit my skintone!)


----------



## jancedtif

^ I see your point.  Maybe she was trying to match her bracelets?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aikandy said:


> ^lol, district, maryland, and virginia.  Often used by those who technically live outside the city.


LOL! Thanks! I always see that and think, " what location is that?!" Oops! :shame:


----------



## noah8077

Am I the only one that hates the front of Kim's dress?  To me it looks like warts are growing out of it everywhere.


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm not too bothered by the front, it's that fringe shrug thingy (is it attached?) that worries me.


----------



## babysweetums

i love kims dress....props to her for being original!


----------



## compulsive

I think Kim could have found a better dress to accentuate her body, IMO of course!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Well at least her butt does not look like a cone today, not that whatever shape it is any better.

Where is the circa 2008 Kim?! I loved her!


----------



## sobe2009

karwood said:


> Actress Roselyn Sanchez (R) wearing Archidiscos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian wearng her nude Altis:


 
Love Kim's look dress and color. She looks great.


----------



## ledaatomica

Roslyn Sanchez is such a beautiful woman but good god thats some illegal shoe accessorizing..  I need to confiscate her poor shoes! I could use some gold archidiscos anyway....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi *sobe*! I agree, love the all nude look Kim has going!!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^Loving Kim's dress from the back, but not so much from the front.


----------



## Alice1979

I love Kim's nude altis. I'm waiting for her to get tired of them and auction off


----------



## PANda_USC

*Roslyn* is so pretty!!

*Kim Kardashian*'s outfit is great(I'm feeling the fringe)! I like it when she wears neutral tones..


----------



## LavenderIce

Alice1979 said:


> I love Kim's nude altis. I'm waiting for her to get tired of them and auction off


 
I've been waiting too.  Imagine how broken in they are.


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina and Lo


----------



## LavenderIce

Carrie Underwood


----------



## guccigal07

Carrie looks AMAZING!


----------



## roussel

I agree! That outfit looks great with the Robot booties


----------



## compulsive

LOOOOVEEE Carrie's dress! She's so pretty.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Carrie looks adorable!


----------



## lilmissb

Love Carries dress too. Sorta looks slightly like a LaRock dress I wanted ages ago!!! Not sure about the gold robots with the dress though...


----------



## Aikandy

Im with you LilMiss!  





lilmissb said:


> Love Carries dress too. Sorta looks slightly like a LaRock dress I wanted ages ago!!! Not sure about the gold robots with the dress though...


----------



## Canarybling

lilmissb said:


> Love Carries dress too. Sorta looks slightly like a LaRock dress I wanted ages ago!!! Not sure about the gold robots with the dress though...



Exactly what I was thinking! Larok socialight dress maybe or after party ?? Something from that collection probably way off though ha ha and yeah not digging the boots with the dress although the do look fab on her


----------



## Aikandy

Reggie  Bush and Swizz () Beatz


http://twitpic.com/1214g8


----------



## lilmissb

^^ I was thinking after party but with a zip. Congrats on your new shoes.


----------



## meggyg8r

Carrie Underwood is so stinkin' adorable!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Agreed!


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love carrie...she is so adorable!


----------



## Elsie87

I love Carrie's look! The Robots look great with that dress IMO!


----------



## loash

couple more of lo










Paris Hilton






Olivia Munn


----------



## sara999

i know i say it every time but if you don't wear a pushup bra with a sweetheart neckline you are going to look saggy and flat! c'mon olivia!! you are a style maven, you should know better!


----------



## Vodkaine

Is it me or Paris is getting classier ..?


----------



## PANda_USC

*sara999*, lol! You tell her!


----------



## kittenslingerie

loash said:


> couple more of lo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Munn


Paris looks cute here. I love the mary janes on her although she should have went a half size smaller, they are gapping in the back.


----------



## sara999

it just makes me so mad! it's not rocket science!!! sweetheart necklines are only good to the girls if they've got a little man-made help! haha


----------



## sxcruz22

Aikandy said:


> Reggie  Bush and Swizz () Beatz
> View attachment 1014821
> 
> http://twitpic.com/1214g8


I could not agree more!


----------



## Newport1

Thank you for saying that!!!  You'd think since all these psuedo-celebrities (basically talentless camera seeking ho's) get their clothes and shoes for free, they'd at least get stuff that fits reasonably well.  I can understand them wearing a dress that is 1 or 2 sizes too small, so that people can respect them for their minds, but wearing shoes that are too small is just plain retarded.  Then again, I suppose the collective group's IQ wouldn't be high enough to open the door to a Mensa meeting.

Here's a shot of Kim Kardasian in her Louboutin's going to some other pointless event.



ShoeNoob said:


> WEAR SHOES THAT FIT, LAUREN.
> 
> Okay, whew. That's out of my system now!


----------



## karwood

Newport1 said:


> Thank you for saying that!!! You'd think since all these psuedo-celebrities (basically talentless camera seeking ho's) get their clothes and shoes for free, they'd at least get stuff that fits reasonably well. I can understand them wearing a dress that is 1 or 2 sizes too small, so that people can respect them for their minds, but wearing shoes that are too small is just plain retarded. Then again, I suppose the collective group's IQ wouldn't be high enough to open the door to a Mensa meeting.
> 
> .


 
Amen!


----------



## amazigrace

I don't know who 'lo' is, but I love her
rolandos (?). I really want a pair of
those and I love the nude with her
dress. But, damn, who IS she?


----------



## sara999

she's some reality tv star


----------



## Newport1

I love it when people say that ... reality tv "star."  Reminds me of porn "star" which in many cases is really the same thing these days.



sara999 said:


> she's some reality tv star


----------



## karwood

amazigrace said:


> I don't know who 'lo' is, but I love her
> rolandos (?). I really want a pair of
> those and I love the nude with her
> dress. But, damn, who IS she?


 
She on the MTV "reality" TV show, The Hills. Not that I watch it


----------



## Canarybling

^^ ha ha karwood urgh ermm!!! Well I'll admit it o watch it though i immediately lost alot of my interest in the show once LC left I reakon it's just really bad "acting" now esecially speidi and Kristin


----------



## loash

kim kardashian


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The Superbowl!!!!

Maybe I can get me some Alti's if I cannot get my hands on a pair of Bianca's?!


----------



## Canarybling

Kardashian's are such a good looking familly! And I love kims outfit bu really the shoulder pads have to go! As a wise woman once said it's like putting ketchup on prime rib's "stop your ruining it!!"


----------



## Newport1

I haven't had such a good laugh in months.  Thanks!



Canarybling said:


> Kardashian's are such a good looking familly! And I love kims outfit bu really the shoulder pads have to go! As a wise woman once said it's like putting ketchup on prime rib's "stop your ruining it!!"


----------



## amazigrace

^^^^ hahahaha! That's weird because I
wear shoulder pads, and I love ketchup on
my most expensive steak! Sometimes it's
a little embarrassing if I'm at a really nice
restaurant and I ask for ketchup for my
steak and the other people hear me 
asking for it.


----------



## PANda_USC

Awww *Kim *and *Reggie*(go trojannssssssssss) together! Oh *Canarybling*, I agree..her shoulder pads have got to go!


----------



## Newport1

I couldn't agree more.  

** This post was too graphic and disturbing. Please tone down those comments**



amazigrace said:


> ^^^^ hahahaha! That's weird because I
> wear shoulder pads, and I love ketchup on
> my most expensive steak! Sometimes it's
> a little embarrassing if I'm at a really nice
> restaurant and I ask for ketchup for my
> steak and the other people hear me
> asking for it.


----------



## noah8077

^^^


----------



## meggyg8r

that is absolutely revolting. please take your remarks elsewhere.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kind of saw that coming with the garden tool remarks!


----------



## sara999

reported. i actually kind of like the shoulderpads, they are hard to carry off but she does it well in that outfit!


amazi i like ordering ketchup at fancy restaurants because they serve it to you in those really cute miniature bottles!!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I tried to ignore all the comments but that one put me over the edge. Give me a break.


----------



## Canarybling

amazigrace said:


> ^^^^ hahahaha! That's weird because I
> wear shoulder pads, and I love ketchup on
> my most expensive steak! Sometimes it's
> a little embarrassing if I'm at a really nice
> restaurant and I ask for ketchup for my
> steak and the other people hear me
> asking for it.



I put sauce on steak too usually Dianne or garlic sauce though lol ah the shoulder pads you know i can dig it if they are a little subtle but the spate age one's are killing me I really really love the oufit but tone it down on the shoulder's please all I can think is "here's George jetson ha ha " but hey id you can rock it then do it! I guess My style is a little too classic for all the latest trend's hope no one took offence to my comment? Was that me that upset everyone a little?


----------



## meggyg8r

Canarybling said:


> I put sauce on steak too usually Dianne or garlic sauce though lol ah the shoulder pads you know i can dig it if they are a little subtle but the spate age one's are killing me I really really love the oufit but tone it down on the shoulder's please all I can think is "here's George jetson ha ha " but hey id you can rock it then do it! I guess My style is a little too classic for all the latest trend's hope no one took offence to my comment? Was that me that upset everyone a little?



Definitely wasn't you! Your comment was not out of line at all. You were just voicing your opinion non-crudely. It was the comment that was edited by Megs that was disgusting.

Note: I also think putting ketchup on steak ruins it  Steak should not need any sauce! Hehe. Of course, just my opinion!! Everyone loves their food their own way.


----------



## Canarybling

Thankyou for clearing that up! Ha ha unless it's a BBQ then you gotta have some sauce!


----------



## sara999

a really good steak needs no accompaniment. but non awesome steaks need a good smothering IMO!


----------



## Canarybling

^^


----------



## meggyg8r

sara999 said:


> a really good steak needs no accompaniment. but non awesome steaks need a good smothering IMO!



haha, that's my point.. I don't want steaks that need a good smothering


----------



## Vodkaine

Hey babes.. do you remember the name of the thread ?  
_
little disclaimer : I'm sorry, yes this is an old pic but it's still very related and I do(nt have anything about vintage suggestions as long as they have not been subitted 300 times.. _


----------



## hya_been

I honestly prefer recent pics and do not get how the pic is *very *related .  Yes it's a celeb in Louboutins and yes that's the title, but that is besides the point if we were that literal then all of our threads would get very repetitive.  Additionally, often older pics are repeats and just not as fun or interesting IMO.


----------



## karwood

Vodkaine said:


> Hey babes.. do you remember the name of the thread ?
> 
> _little disclaimer : I'm sorry, yes this is an old pic but it's still very related and I do(nt have anything about vintage suggestions as long as they have not been subitted 300 times.. _


 
Personally I prefer to see the most recent pics of celebs in their CLs posted here.  If I  really wanted to see old pics of Renee Zellweger wearing CLs , I could easily do a search for these pics in the *retired* threads of  "Celebrities in their Louboutins"  .


----------



## hya_been

*Karwood *it looks like we're  See post

*Renee Zellweger*has been wearing CLs recently, so it's not like the photos don't exist.  Here she is in Fifre Booties in black suede.


----------



## Vodkaine

Okay.. Can't edit by now.. but i'll remember that. Don't blame me please.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Voda - I personally don't understand the sarcasm, nor do I see the point. Yes, we know the name. Post the pics (if you want), omit the extra unnecessary commentary, and keep it moving. Please and thank you.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hya_been said:


> *Karwood *it looks like we're  See post
> 
> *Renee Zellweger*has been wearing CLs recently, so it's not like the photos don't exist. Here she is in Fifre Booties in black suede.


 
 I want these


----------



## hya_been

^^Jimmy who is your post referring to?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

...


----------



## hya_been

*jimmy*


----------



## Newport1

Sorry to cause such a fuss.  I thought it was funny (and technically accurate btw), but we should just stick to shoes and the pseudo-celebs that wear them.


----------



## PANda_USC

I know this is really off topic..but after reading through everyone's comments..I want some *steak*, -__-.

*Renee*'s casual look is great! I need to start experimenting with CLs and casual chic ensembles!


----------



## Canarybling

PANda_USC said:


> I know this is really off topic..but after reading through everyone's comments..I want some *steak*, -__-.
> 
> *Renee*'s casual look is great! I need to start experimenting with CLs and casual chic ensembles!



I need to experiment more with casual look's for my cl's too! She does look fab! Oh and p.s I felt like steak as well I'm smelling it cooking now ha ha thanks DFH


----------



## Bitstuff

Guys...Vodkaine did not break any rules so I don't see how attacking her for posting an older pic of Ms. Zellweger is in any way justified. 

Here is Renee demonstrating completely acceptable shopping gear. Is this Barney's?


----------



## Canarybling

Oh I love that pic! Oh to be inside a store like that one day I'll go to the US and see for myself thanks for posting it xx


----------



## meggyg8r

oooh the Fifre booties look so cute on Renee!


----------



## miss.bambi

http://www.skinnyvscurvy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Rihannas-Fashion-Choice-at-Pre-Grammy-Party-Wow-or-Eww-2.jpg
Not sure if this has been posted


----------



## *Magdalena*

ok RiRi....i would fire your stylist ASAP. of course, if you have one...that dress is just ridiculous!


----------



## sara999

Canarybling said:


> Oh I love that pic! Oh to be inside a store like that one day I'll go to the US and see for myself thanks for posting it xx


same!!! i haven't been to the states since i got into louboutins so i can't wait to go and see all of the stuff in person!


----------



## Aikandy

That is the look of love....are those fuxia glitter ron rons? Oh my word...they are so hot!





Bitstuff said:


>


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love the fuxia and the navy colored (midnight?) ones! I can only get one moe pair of glitters and that is it.


----------



## Canarybling

They look like the acid python to me?? Looks torquise black fushia and acid python? Could be wrong buy WOW and acid python Ron Ron mmmm
SHOEVERT!! ;p


----------



## sara999

no. it's glitter, not acid


----------



## Canarybling

Still gorgeous but a shame too cos that would be a shoe I could sink my teeth into


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^


----------



## miss.bambi

http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/INFphoto_1183625.JPG

can someone tell me how to post pictures on here?  linking just sucks!


----------



## Canarybling

She is so beautiful ^^


----------



## karwood

Jessica Biel wearing nude Feticha. :


----------



## sara999

i hate that dress!


----------



## meggyg8r

I feel like if that dress was all black instead of white and red tie dyed she could have pulled it off. It would have to be a dark color to work. MAYBE a nude color. Hmm.


----------



## lilmissb

Good god, she's wearing a forest and the poor shoes get lost.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jessica Biel looks great! The shoes look great on her skintone as well. While the dress is unconventional, I still like the color on her.


----------



## Canarybling

I don't like it


----------



## erinmiyu

i don't mind her dress but i wish she had chosen a more formal or daintier shoe...


----------



## PANda_USC

*Jessica Biel* looks great!..maybe something in peep toe though instead...but meow, she looks like she came right off the runway! Stunning!


----------



## amazigrace

I agree with you, *little panda* ! She looks stunning!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^


----------



## Aikandy

i love JB, but she is just not femme.  I need her to be a little softer than justin.  No salt, shade or hate, just wondering if anyone else notice her stance is always rough.


----------



## compulsive

IMO, Jessica Biel has not been in the best outfit/shoe combos lately. Her face is gorgeous though


----------



## Newport1

She looks like a bum.  



Bitstuff said:


> Here is Renee demonstrating completely acceptable shopping gear. Is this Barney's?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

PANda_USC said:


> *Jessica Biel* looks great!..maybe something in peep toe though instead...but meow, she looks like she came right off the runway! Stunning!


 
I definitley agree, a peep toe would have made this look sooo much better! Love the style of the dress!


----------



## madamelizaking

*Newport-*Wow. I'm assuming you dress up every day and look perfect every time you leave the house? She looks like she just finished working out...

Totally agree on Jessica... I feel like dresses like that need peep toes


----------



## karwood

Kate Bosworth wearing Maggie:


----------



## karwood

Actress/Singer Vanessa Paradis (aka  Mrs. Johnny Depp):


----------



## karwood

Nina  Garcia wearing Bobo:


----------



## sara999

love vanessa and kate


----------



## kittenslingerie

karwood said:


> Nina  Garcia wearing Bobo:



This could have been a cute dress with the right shoes(maybe a vp), a good uplift bra, shapewear on her waist, styled hair, etc....
Anyone know who makes the dress, so I can show her how to wear it?


----------



## kett

I don't know if I am feeling the Maggie's with that particular dress... 

But I love Nina with those booties. It's a cute twist. 

I think the picture of Renee shopping is cute, she manages to look cute even though she looks like she just came from the gym, but I think sweats and going out in public do not mix. But then again, I get dressed up to go shopping so I am probably weird in feeling this way.


----------



## Aikandy

Totally agree - everyone needs a good push up bra and a high waist Spanx *Kitten*!





kittenslingerie said:


> This could have been a cute dress with the right shoes(maybe a vp), a good uplift bra, shapewear on her waist, styled hair, etc....
> Anyone know who makes the dress, so I can show her how to wear it?


----------



## Aikandy

BTW - we are not "haters" we just have staunch obeservations---its the principle


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I just don't understand how a person judges fashions and then forget the smallest of things on themselves, like a push up bra and hair styling!! Maybe this was at the end of the day and she was tired (if so, don't pose for a pic). Otherwise, this outfit did have some potential!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aikandy said:


> BTW - we are not "haters" we just have staunch obeservations---its the principle


Don't you mean the principality! lol


----------



## kittenslingerie

Nina's dress really is pretty. Seriously if anyone knows who makes it, please post.


----------



## babysweetums

i think jessica looks great, fashion is sopposted to be fun! how boring would it be if everyone dressed safe....


----------



## karwood

kittenslingerie said:


> Nina's dress really is pretty. Seriously if anyone knows who makes it, please post.


 

It is CHANEL from the  Resort 2010 Collection


----------



## kittenslingerie

karwood said:


> It is CHANEL from the  Resort 2010 Collection



Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## LavenderIce

Aubrey O'Day


----------



## meggyg8r

Hmm I am not sure how I feel about the bell bottoms of VB's pants with the shoes....


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ledaatomica

Loved Vanessa Paradis's sense of style since I was 12 years old! so happy to see her in this thread.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Bosworth & Vanessa Paradis


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minillo


----------



## compulsive

I agree with you *meggy*.


----------



## meggyg8r

I love Kate's AND Vanessa's (Paradis) dresses!!


----------



## karwood

You can call me crazy, but I really love this outfit with the Maggie!



LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham


----------



## meggyg8r

CRAZY!  just kiddin!


----------



## PANda_USC

*J.Lo's* body is like WHOA! She's so in shape! I love it!!!


----------



## kett

I agree - Paradis is STUNNING and I love Victoria in her Maggies, she has worn them with several outfits and always looks good.


----------



## archygirl

GOSH, I LOVE HER does anyone know if that jacket is CHANEL?



LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham


----------



## karwood

archygirl said:


> GOSH, I LOVE HER does anyone know if that jacket is CHANEL?


 
The jacket is CHANEL

http://coolspotters.com/clothing/chanel-jacket-and-top-ensemble-fall-winter-2009-10


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

meggyg8r said:


> Hmm I am not sure how I feel about the bell bottoms of VB's pants with the shoes....


 
I thought it was just me,*Meg*


----------



## babysweetums

i love victoria but the jeans look a little weird...but the chanel top and cardigan is amazing i looooove it!!


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE VB's outfit. Love the flares with the maggies.

Is that Amanda Bynes standing next to Vanessa Minillo? And is she wearing grey patent biancas?? The HL and biancas do not go together IMO.


----------



## brintee

^^I thought they looked like YSLs. I could be wrong though. They just look a lot more "clunkier" than Biancas...


----------



## LouboutinNerd

VB looks gorgeous and so put together....I REALLY want to play in her closet for just one day!


----------



## meggyg8r

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I thought it was just me,*Meg*



Nope, not a fan at all! Love her tops though. The pants just don't work with the Maggies for me.


----------



## lilmissb

*B* that's what I thought (about the shoe being chunkier) but wasn't sure since Amanda does like her HL and CL. She owns the pink version of that HL too!


----------



## babysweetums

im sorry if this old but ive never seen it before! and of course its such a beautiful shoe i hope noone minds seeing it again if it has been posted! =)


----------



## maria12judy

I must be crazy too but I love this outfit!!! With those shoes, you could wear anything!



karwood said:


> You can call me crazy, but I really love this outfit with the Maggie!


----------



## savvysgirl

brintee said:


> ^^I thought they looked like YSLs. I could be wrong though. They just look a lot more "clunkier" than Biancas...


 
They look like YSL's to me too


----------



## TwiggyStar

LouboutinNerd said:


> VB looks gorgeous and so put together....I REALLY want to play in her closet for just one day!




Imagine her closet, It would be like disneyland for a little kid..oh, if only.  And, I think Victoria looks great in her maggies, I think if she had white skinny jeans, then it would be perfection, but the lady ALWAYS looks immaculate.


----------



## Canarybling

JLO please get yourself to a gym
once in a while that body is disgusting! Seriously she had twins! She looks FABULOUS!! Unreal lady kudos to your the hard work paid off! Still as sexy as ever! 
VB I love your outfit but I don't think it's neccesarily the bell bottoms killing me but maybe the length of them? An inch or two longer perhaps? And Kate beautiful Kate you look like A princess! 
And Vanessa how cute is she? A little quirky and a little cutie I  it! X


----------



## babysweetums

yes victorias pants look a bit too short...


----------



## amazigrace

I love VB's outfit and her shoes! I also LOVE all her Hermes 
handbags! I love her style, always!


----------



## Canarybling

I want to live in her wardrobe


----------



## LavenderIce

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## compulsive

^Ummmm... not flattering at ALL!


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing Lolo 69:


----------



## archygirl

A little too Marilyn Monroe-esque, Doutzen... and thanks Kar, I thought it was CHANEL that VB was wearing


LavenderIce said:


> Doutzen Kroes


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I agree, the dress looks a little dated, like she is wearing a costume. 

LOVE VB's outfit!!!

Nina really should talk to Heidi and get a recommendation for a push-up bra.


----------



## karwood

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Nina really should talk to Heidi and get a recommendation for a push-up bra.


 
I am sure there is something she can suggest from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## karwood

Alicia Keys wearing yellow patent Fernando:







Pic by *carlinha*:


----------



## karwood

Renee Zellweger wearing Fifre.


----------



## kett

The angle on that picture looks so weird, it is like Renee is pocket-sized. I love the black on black on black, it is so sleek.


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Alicia Keys wearing yellow patent Fernando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic by *carlinha*:



Alicia looks cute!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Dita Von Teese in Poseidons


----------



## sara999

kett said:


> The angle on that picture looks so weird, it is like Renee is pocket-sized.


i agree, it's really throwing me!!!! it's just so weird looking!!! i mean renee isn't super tall but she's not THAT short!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Dita - one word: STUNNING.


----------



## weB3now

karwood said:


> Alicia Keys wearing yellow patent Fernando:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic by *carlinha*:





 O.M.G.  I am in LOVE.


----------



## katran26

karwood said:


> I am sure there is something she can suggest from Victoria's Secret.



lol, was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Vodkaine

sara999 said:


> i agree, it's really throwing me!!!! it's just so weird looking!!! i mean renee isn't super tall but she's not THAT short!



Tell me about it !
Look at this pic .. is not the lady in the middle super tall and big compared to her sisters ? I mean.. it's not overweight..just look at her head.. and Kim's feet ! D:


----------



## sara999

actaully she is super tall, i think she has about 6 inches height over her sisters!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Yes, Kloe Kardashion is actually that tall IRL!


----------



## sunny2

Lauren Conrad


----------



## kett

Vodkaine said:


> Tell me about it !
> Look at this pic .. is not the lady in the middle super tall and big compared to her sisters ? I mean.. it's not overweight..just look at her head.. and Kim's feet ! D:


You are right, not just tall but bigger all around (but not fat). You would never notice it if she wasn't standing next to people that exaggerate the difference.


----------



## babysweetums

khloe is 5'9 (or so i think i remeber hearing)....definatly not super tall


----------



## sara999

but it's super tall when your sisters are like...5'3


----------



## savvysgirl

Kim is 5'2, Kourtney is 5ft ... Khloe is 5'10 so compared to her sisters, its tall!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Chloe* being 5'10" is like..*amazonian* to me, O_O. She is soo talll


----------



## amazigrace

Those Kardashian girls? I'm just not
sure what to think about them. Some-
times I like them and sometimes I
don't. Kim is my favorite, though.
Kourtney is my least favorite, 
followed closely by Khloe.


----------



## cindy74

i love laurens dress


----------



## carlinha

cindy74 said:


> i love laurens dress



me too!  totally a dress i would wear!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love Lauren's belt with the dress too!

The funny thing is my sisters and I are the exact opposite of the Kardashian's (although Kourtney is the shortest as well); Kris is a little amazonian (to me) herself though and Khloe is shaped/build just like her mom. Both of my younger sisters are much taller than I am and I am the pip-squeak! lol


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## babysweetums

^ first celeb sighting of those i think?


----------



## sara999

i don't *think* so...i am pretty sure i've seen them on some  celebs, that is what made me actually not hate them!


----------



## babysweetums

i know i saw nicky hilton in the flats....


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> i don't *think* so...i am pretty sure i've seen them on some celebs, that is what made me actually not hate them!


 
There has definitely been pics posted of other celebs wearing Candy


----------



## lilmissb

Love LC's dress, probably from her own line?


----------



## miss.bambi

http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/FP_4508227_Bosworth_Kate_CWNY_020910.jpg

http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/FP_4508232_Bosworth_Kate_CWNY_020910.jpg

Kate Bosworth!


----------



## babysweetums

miss bambi! i love the shoes in your avatar, who makes them?


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ Those are Sergio Rossi Cachet Pumps, I believe that it might be Megan Fox wearing them in her avatar..


----------



## Vodkaine

And there you have it =)


----------



## indypup

Emily Blunt was also seen wearing the Candy pump for a movie premiere. 

I wish LC would remove some of those extensions!  She can work long hair, but her hair is TOO long!  It looks like it weighs her down.  But that dress... adorable!


----------



## jancedtif

Kate looks great!


----------



## Newport1

Seriously, is it a prerequisite to be pigeon toed if you want to be a reality tv "personality?"



sunny2 said:


> Lauren Conrad


----------



## Newport1

*xxxxxxxxx offensive.
*
  What carnival was this taken at?



Vodkaine said:


> Tell me about it !
> Look at this pic .. is not the lady in the middle super tall and big compared to her sisters ? I mean.. it's not overweight..just look at her head.. and Kim's feet ! D:


----------



## kittenslingerie

Newport1 said:


> The one in the middle looks like a cross-dresser and the two on the sides look like midgets that work for him.  What carnival was this taken at?



I have to admit, that was funny!


----------



## Newport1

kittenslingerie said:


> I have to admit, that was funny!


----------



## mal




----------



## madamelizaking

LC's outfit is so cute!!!!

I love Kate Bosworth but the hair is kinda crazy !!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Not loving LC's outfit....a little to "little house on the prairie'ish" for me.


----------



## nillacobain

babysweetums said:


> miss bambi! i love the shoes in your avatar, who makes them?



As TwiggyStar wrote they are Sergio Rossi "Cachet" pumps. I saw the slingback version (suede) IRL in Venice, IT last week and they were TDF!!!


----------



## cts900

I have to admit that I like LC's dress a lot....I think it is sweet.  The shoes, however, are by far the best part of the ensemble .


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^Oh yes! Loving the shoes too!


----------



## scottsdale92

I've searched through numerous pages of this topic trying to find the post again so I could get the name of the shoe as well as the name of the girl wearing them, but no success 

Luckily though, I saved the image when i found it. 







Can you guys please identify the shoe as well as the celeb? Oh, and where I could possibly find them online? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## sara999

they're called the zeppalace and worn by kate walsh. you'll have to search ebay for them as they are no longer produced.


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^That is Kate Walsh and the shoes are called Zeppalace.


----------



## iloveredsoles

beat me to it sara! lol


----------



## scottsdale92

Awesome! 
I feel stupid for not picking up the name, being that it's in the photo 

Thanks so much!


----------



## sara999

no worries, we were all new to the addiction once! it's what we are here for, although we do have MANY helpful threads to get you started:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...forum-please-read-before-you-post-540023.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-information-read-first-page-481701.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/requests-for-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534.html


and if you DO find the shoe on ebay (or any other online selling site) make sure to check that it is authentic (as there are a LOT of fake louboutins in the world)
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ese-louboutin-shoes-read-1st-post-553930.html


----------



## scottsdale92

sara999 said:


> no worries, we were all new to the addiction once! it's what we are here for, although we do have MANY helpful threads to get you started:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...forum-please-read-before-you-post-540023.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-information-read-first-page-481701.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/requests-for-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534.html
> 
> 
> and if you DO find the shoe on ebay (or any other online selling site) make sure to check that it is authentic (as there are a LOT of fake louboutins in the world)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ese-louboutin-shoes-read-1st-post-553930.html



You guys are awesome!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Chariot

Newport1 said:


> She looks like a bum.



All the more reason to NEVER judge a potential customer by the way they look.


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion (in Bianca's?)


----------



## iMunz

Celine Dion looks amazing! So elegant


----------



## sunshinequeen

Heidi Montag


----------



## Vodkaine

Heidi little toe is screaming " I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here! "


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Vodkaine said:


> Heidi little toe is screaming " I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here! "


 

:lolots: :lolots: :lolots:


----------



## loash

Michelle Williams






Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Heidi Montag   I'm offended to have her as a celeb CL shoe twin in the cerise MC


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## carlinha

heidi!!!  take off those shoes IMMEDIATELY!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## LavenderIce

Partying at the Hard Rock SI models including Bar Rafaeli (don't know the others' names) and DWTS Cheryl Burke


----------



## LavenderIce

Nina Garcia and Faith Hill


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Kim Kardashian


----------



## sara999

ugh heidi looks atrocious.

looks like reese resoles her loubies black...someone should tell her about red vibrams!


----------



## Aikandy

Ok she is no celeb - but these are on my wishlist!  
From theybf.com - NBA Baller Chris Paul and his GF...


----------



## jancedtif

^Chris is cute!


----------



## lilmissb

Heidi M does not look sexy at all in those photos! Blech!!!


----------



## Aikandy

ummmm, thats cause shes gross *Panda*


lilmissb said:


> Heidi M does not look sexy at all in those photos! Blech!!!


doubleyuck!


----------



## Speedah

Heidi looks like a wax figure. 

She's far too young to already have a non-moving face.


----------



## amazigrace

I love the pics of VB and even Reese although
I'm not really in love with the shorter heels
on Reese. They look a little old-lady. Do 
any of you agree?

Hey, *speedah,* I want those shoes in
your avi, and I might come and steal them!


----------



## BagLover21

*amazigrace* - completely agree about the short heels on reese. don't love them. but do love VB's look with the burgundy birken. yummy!


----------



## kett

I am really loving the boots that Nina Garcia has been wearing lately.


----------



## Canarybling

I feel sorry for Heidi she was a beautiful girl before any of the plastic surgery now she look's terrible and her personality is as aweful as she look's! I love Victoria beckham's outfit as alway's looking fab! And I really love Lauren I feel like she is the only one out of most of the hill's girls that haven't messed with themselves and she is super sweet an pretty. Heidi is just trash bag galore now And Spencer oh please don't even get me started! I wonder if she was with someone who truly made her feel gorgeous from the start if she would of done that to herself ?


----------



## tresjoliex

Canarybling said:


> I feel sorry for Heidi she was a beautiful girl before any of the plastic surgery now she look's terrible and her personality is as aweful as she look's! I love Victoria beckham's outfit as alway's looking fab! And I really love Lauren I feel like she is the only one out of most of the hill's girls that haven't messed with themselves and she is super sweet an pretty. Heidi is just trash bag galore now And Spencer oh please don't even get me started! I wonder if she was with someone who truly made her feel gorgeous from the start if she would of done that to herself ?



I think they will DO ANYTHING for fame. They disgust me.

And yes, Lauren has stayed pretty grounded.


----------



## Canarybling

Yup I compleately agree but that went too far she will never be able to undo that!


----------



## karwood

Carmen Electra wearing Piros:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ oh i love her coat!!


----------



## Speedah

amazigrace said:


> Hey, *speedah,* I want those shoes in
> your avi, and I might come and steal them!



 You're not too far from me! Love your pewter LGs too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I know I've seen Lauren's tank before, I forgot who it's by, does anyone know?



LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad


----------



## flowergirly

loash said:


> Michelle Williams


That girl is all legs ... Simples are so perfect!


----------



## flowergirly

LavenderIce said:


> More of Heidi Montag


That girl's picture is next to the word "loser" in the dictionary.


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ oh i love her coat!!



exactly what i thought and then i scrolled down and saw you had already commented!


----------



## PANda_USC

*michelle williams* looks very cute and classy!

*kim's* make-up is great!!

*heidi* just looks uhm..cheap in those V-day themed photos..she always looks like she's trying too hard to be what we assume is sexy. I feel really sorry for her.

*faith hill* rockin' clic clacs!! She is really pretty

*LC*, I really like her outfit!

*Carmen* is rockin' the grey with purple! Normally I wouldn't think that coat and boots go with that dress..but somehow she's making it work for me.


----------



## domates

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ oh i love her coat!!



I am in LOVE! Can anyone ID??


----------



## nillacobain

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I know I've seen Lauren's tank before, I forgot who it's by, does anyone know?


 
Maybe Carrie from SATC? It looks similar. 








Photo credit: web


----------



## meggyg8r

God, I didn't even RECOGNIZE Heidi.. what was she thinking?!?


----------



## Elise499

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I know I've seen Lauren's tank before, I forgot who it's by, does anyone know?



Her tank is by Kate Spade http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3979476&cp=2631362.3998847


----------



## LavenderIce

Zoe Saldana


----------



## LavenderIce

Gabrielle Union


----------



## LavenderIce

Couple more of Carmen Electra


----------



## Speedah

^^ Oh, Carmen...so pretty but dresses so badly sometimes.


----------



## lovechanel920

Apologize if this was already posted.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Elise499 said:


> Her tank is by Kate Spade http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3979476&cp=2631362.3998847


 
thank you *elise499!!!*


----------



## Newport1

.... please tone down your comments....



LavenderIce said:


> More of Heidi Montag   I'm offended to have her as a celeb CL shoe twin in the cerise MC


----------



## cts900

Speedah said:


> ^^ Oh, Carmen...so pretty but dresses so badly sometimes.



I am with ya on that sister!  Carmen, what are you thinking?! :wondering


----------



## Newport1

Faith looks AMAZING.  Pure class, sophistication and sexy too.  Nina looks as dumb as usual.  No style, completely plain and shoes that don't go with the dress.  Heidi looks like a clown and she apparently stepped into a paper shredder.  Michael looks like xxxx



LavenderIce said:


> Nina Garcia and Faith Hill


----------



## lulabee

^^The nastiness of your posts is just astonishing...


----------



## karwood

Molly Sims:


----------



## roussel

I just love VB's style so much! And her jacket and jeans combo is just fab!


----------



## Newport1

Geez, lighten up a little bit / have a sense of humor.  





lulabee said:


> ^^The nastiness of your posts is just astonishing...


----------



## karwood

Newport1 said:


> Geez, lighten up a little bit / have a sense of humor.


 
 Whoa! You do realize you are responding to a CL MOD?


----------



## Vodkaine

nillacobain said:


> Maybe Carrie from SATC? It looks similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit: web



Props to Elise   and this SATC top is from SONIA RYKIEL


----------



## lulabee

Newport1 said:


> Geez, lighten up a little bit / have a sense of humor.


 Seriously? Trust me I'm not the only one who has a problem with your venomous posting style. I suggest you lighten up a little...


----------



## PANda_USC

*zoe* rockin' the engin spikes, wahOOOo!!

*lulabee*, hehe, you're an awesome mod, meow! Way to respond very calmly to some rude comments!


----------



## amazigrace

*lula,* thank you so much
for taking care of things like
this. You're awesome!


----------



## lulabee




----------



## YaYa3

ita with my sister, *amazi!*  love you, sweet *lula*!


----------



## rdgldy

I am so thankful for the ignore feature.


----------



## lulabee

Love you all too!! 

*rdgldy*, the ignore feature is quite useful isn't it?


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers, really? Some people!!! 

How do you use the ignore function?


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> Wowsers, really? Some people!!!
> 
> How do you use the ignore function?


 Click on members username that you want to ignore, click view public profile, click user lists you'll see the ignore button.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! The ignore list works, but unfortunately you can still read them when someone quotes them.


----------



## babysweetums

no need to gang up on her...just ignore what you dont like thats all


----------



## sara999

i know we're supposed to be appreciating molly sim's shoes...but i have a huge girl crush on sophia bush!


----------



## lulabee

babysweetums said:


> no need to gang up on her...just ignore what you dont like thats all


  How about we get back on topic.


----------



## ShoeNoob

I was never really a fan of Heidi's looks before, but at least she was (mostly) real. Now she looks a whole lot like Plastic Surgery Barbie. Heidi:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cindy Jackson, aka Plastic Surgery Barbie:


----------



## Speedah

^^ Eeek!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Heidi is starting to look like Catwoman or whatever the other lady that is addicted to plastic surgery name is.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yes! 

I saw a pic of Heidi pre-surgeries and she was actually very pretty. That doesn't excuse her hot mess-ness but now...


----------



## LavenderIce

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## amazigrace

Man-alive, Kim can really rock a
tight, tight dress, and her shoes
are beautiful on her!


----------



## lilmissb

lulabee said:


> Click on members username that you want to ignore, click view public profile, click user lists you'll see the ignore button.


 thanks *lula!*

Crazy plastic surgery lady is Jocelyn Wildenstein (?) or something like that. The lady that looked like a jungle cat with curly hair right?

Yes Heidi actually looked cute and pretty in the first 2 seasons of the Hills.

Kim is rocking it! Wonder how many hours she spends in the gym for that figure?

Who is Adrienne? I love her dress.


----------



## Canarybling

Adriana is one of the cheetah girls an also rob kardashian ( Kim kardashian's brother ) 's ex girlfriend she is a sweety Kim looks hot! (as usual)


----------



## iloveredsoles

Kim looks great!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Zoe Saldana


----------



## kett

Zoe looks so great, I love her outfit (though her smile looks very forced).


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lilmissb said:


> Crazy plastic surgery lady is Jocelyn Wildenstein (?) or something like that. The lady that looked like a jungle cat with curly hair right?


Yes, her! She does not totally look like her, but I can already see it forming with the shape of her face and cheeks. She was one of the prettier girls on the Hills to me, now not so much. If she did ten procedures this time, how many will it be next time?


----------



## meggyg8r

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yes, her! She does not totally look like her, but I can already see it forming with the shape of her face and cheeks. She was one of the prettier girls on the Hills to me, now not so much. If she did ten procedures this time, how many will it be next time?


 
Some of the procedures, sure, okay, I understand. Breast augmentation, nose job, lipo, that's fine. She didn't need them but I understand a girl's want to improve. But other procedures like the facial surgery and botox? She is in her EARLY TWENTIES! I think it's just way too soon for stuff like that.

I don't think she needed any surgery at all to begin with. She was pretty as she was.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

meggyg8r said:


> Some of the procedures, sure, okay, I understand. Breast augmentation, nose job, lipo, that's fine. She didn't need them but I understand a girl's want to improve. But other procedures like the facial surgery and botox? She is in her EARLY TWENTIES! I think it's just way too soon for stuff like that.
> 
> *I don't think she needed any surgery at all to begin with. She was pretty as she was*.


Me either! Obviously something is wrong there and I hope she get some help. I could only imagine what her skin will look like when she reach her 30s. Is it me or she still does not look happy!?


----------



## meggyg8r

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Me either! Obviously something is wrong there and I hope she get some help. I could only imagine what her skin will look like when she reach her 30s. Is it me or she still does not look happy!?


 
I don't know if she has the ability to look any other way than the way her face is for now... her face is kinda "stuck" in one position.


----------



## misselizabeth22

She looks miserable to me as well, but then again that could be the result of her botox procedures freezing her face.


----------



## ShoeNoob

misselizabeth22 said:


> She looks miserable to me as well, but then again that could be the result of her botox procedures freezing her face.



Or the result of having a total douche husband


----------



## ShoeNoob

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



Man. She is pure perfection. :buttercup:


----------



## jancedtif

^Kim does look great!


----------



## brintee

Her skin is glowing, I wish mine would look like that


----------



## misselizabeth22

ShoeNoob said:


> Or the result of having a total douche husband



That too! haha


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

meggyg8r said:


> I don't know if she has the ability to look any other way than the way her face is for now... her face is kinda "stuck" in one position.


LOL! I am talking about a sadness in her eyes, not her facial expressions.


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> Her skin is glowing, I wish mine would look like that



me too *brintee*, me too!  i've never been 100% happy with my facial complexion!  well, i just bought myself a clarisonic mia, maybe that will help!


----------



## lalla988

Very cool shoes, I want these pair.Engin-spikes


----------



## brintee

Ohh, everyone is getting those these days! You have to tell me how you like it! 



carlinha said:


> me too *brintee*, me too!  i've never been 100% happy with my facial complexion!  well, i just bought myself a clarisonic mia, maybe that will help!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Kim looks Gorgeous in that sexy LBD! I think Hiedi's pink/red dress and CL's are cute, but I guess I'm the only one. I don't think she was very pretty before the surgery(but she was cute), but its not like she's beautiful now either. Hopefully she stops now, while she still looks half normal.


----------



## sara999

i hate kim's dress!! it looks like a bin bag and there are too many things going on, different shoulders, cutouts and draping...oy vey!

however kim herself looks very nice


----------



## loash

Maggie Q






Shiri Appleby


----------



## carlinha

loash said:


> Maggie Q



ohhhh i  this dress, but it's totally squashing her boobs!


----------



## meggyg8r

carlinha said:


> ohhhh i  this dress, but it's totally squashing her boobs!


 
Yeah! If she wasn't having the boob issue she would look totally gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

^still wish i had her body though!!! :greengrin:


----------



## meggyg8r

oh yeah, I'd take it!


----------



## jancedtif

That cornflower blue color on Maggie Q is fantastic!


----------



## PANda_USC

yayayayay more engin spikes!!

*janced*, I agree! The blue looks great against her skintone.


----------



## sara999

brit award arrivals:




gabriella cimi





mika


----------



## Cari284

From "The Sartorialist"


----------



## sara999

i like that!! it could be anyone...everyone is a CL woman!


----------



## carlinha

Cari284 said:


> From "The Sartorialist"



this picture is very cool but i am having heart palpitations she is wearing her shoes in the snow.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> this picture is very cool but i am having heart palpitations she is wearing her shoes in the snow.


 
It's just flurrying!


----------



## lilmissb

TOTALLY *jimmy*, *meggy* & *ShoeNoob!*  I agree with all of you, she doesn't look happy and has a douchebag hubby. I wouldn't date him if he were the last animal on the planet!

*Kim* does glow but I think both your skins are beautiful *B* & *C!* What is that thing you bought C?

Cool pic from the Satorialist!

OT but do you still have your HL* C?*


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> What is that thing you bought C?
> 
> OT but do you still have your HL* C?*



it's like this electronic skin brush... google it, clarisonic.  everyone who has it swears by it, says it works wonders.  my dermatologist friend has been bugging me to get it for months and i finally succumbed.  this NY weather has my skin all crazy - dry and patchy flakes, but then oily in some.  :girlwhack:  soooo annoying!!!

i do still have my HL, haven't worn it yet!  i am waiting to get into better shape to debut them!


----------



## lilmissb

^ I will google it for sure cos I might need it to as I hate how dry my skin gets in winter!

THEM? You have more than one? What are you talking about, your figure is gorgeous!


----------



## amazigrace

*lilmissb* - just pm-ed you!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> ^ I will google it for sure cos I might need it to as I hate how dry my skin gets in winter!
> 
> THEM? You have more than one? What are you talking about, your figure is gorgeous!



noooo noooo i mean just the ONE HL!

i got the smaller version - clarisonic mia.... i'll let you know when it arrives and i've used it for some time now.

sorry, now :back2topic:


----------



## Elise499

Alicia Keys


----------



## lulabee

^^She looks amazing!


----------



## Tygriss

Fergie Ferg in the (modified) Robots... I  Fergie!

From the Black Eyed Peas - Imma Be video!


----------



## cts900

Miss Keys...such a class act!


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, are those modified bridgettes?!?! The ones you saw at the boutique? Are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## CMP86

loash said:


> Maggie Q



I love this dress and most HL's! But I'm afraid this is what HL's will do to my boobs.


----------



## Cari284

sara999 said:


> i like that!! it could be anyone...everyone is a CL woman!



I know, the picture is gorgeous with that red pop of colour 




carlinha said:


> this picture is very cool but i am having heart palpitations she is wearing her shoes in the snow.



Haha :lolots: But I absolutely agree!


----------



## Cari284

From the Chanel thread. Kim K and Nicole Richie.


----------



## Cari284




----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*!! You're here!! :: hugs::


----------



## savvysgirl

Alicia was fabulous at Brits! Totally rocked!


----------



## alyssa08

I know I'm late but I really love heidi's shoes from the spring line. love the patent detail around the edge of the ruffle and the shoe in ivory for a wedding is amazing! so beautiful and fun.


----------



## Elise499

PANda_USC said:


> *elise*, are those modified bridgettes?!?! The ones you saw at the boutique? Are my eyes playing tricks on me?



Yes they are, they are called Bridget's Back 
Honestly they looked more amazing in real life than on Alicia.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*!! You're here!! :: hugs::



Yes, I keep my eyes out for those stunning CL shoes and when I remember I always post them here


----------



## Cari284

These are CL's right? I don't have an expert's eye.. Yet anyway


----------



## carlinha

Cari284 said:


> These are CL's right?



no i don't think so


----------



## Cari284

carlinha said:


> no i don't think so



Ok, I'm sorry 


But these are CL's, that I'm sure of  Nicole R. and Dita VT.


----------



## meggyg8r

Nicole makes me want to dye my hair brown again. She's so cute. Although, I do hate the jean shorts with tights look!


----------



## sara999

took the words right outta my mouth meggy, hate the tight + shorts look


----------



## meggyg8r

sara999 said:


> took the words right outta my mouth meggy, hate the tight + shorts look


 
I admit it.. I used to wear jean shorts with black tights.

When I was 8.


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion (Lolo Ballerina's?)


----------



## misselizabeth22

Celine looks wonderful!


----------



## meggyg8r

She does! So classy.


----------



## sara999

celine is such a star, very beautiful. i might not always like her music (i still don't want to listen to 'my heart will go on' ) but she is always impeccable and seems like a really dedicated artist and a great mum!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Celine looks gorgeous!  So elegant.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Victoria Beckham in Calypso


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^everytime I see these I want to cry bc I'm fairly positive I will never have them!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*VB*, great coloring choice! The cobalt blue really stands out against the noir ensemble!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Jessica Biel


----------



## PANda_USC

*Jessica* looks so stunning and classy! I love the coat with those shades, and of course, the shoes! She should definitely curl her hair more often.


----------



## Baggaholic

Jes looks real good in this picture.


----------



## maria12judy

ITA. I love her bag too!



PANda_USC said:


> *Jessica* looks so stunning and classy! I love the coat with those shades, and of course, the shoes! She should definitely curl her hair more often.


----------



## carlinha

agreed, i love JB's whole look!


----------



## karwood

Amanda Peet wearing Alta Iowa:


----------



## Vodkaine

I don't like Amanda's look.. it's definitly the kind of outfit your wear to look like you don't care, putting some Louboutin on, to add that you're a fashinista but in the end, stylist involved or not.. she definitly did not look at her hair in the mirror befor showing on the carpet. The shoes are gorgeous by the way, and xcould have been worn with class.


----------



## karwood

Liv Tyler wearing grey flannel Lady Page. Not a fan of the blue hosiery with the Lady Page.


----------



## karwood

Melania ***** also wearing Lady Page:


----------



## Baggaholic

*Liv Tyler!* NO! x1000000000 times. Bad Bad Girl Liv!


----------



## babysweetums

im not a fan f blue hoisery period....yikes black and blue much?


----------



## meggyg8r

It only could have been more black and blue if she was wearing the black and blue Nitos with that outfit instead.... LOL


----------



## PANda_USC

^or the* calypsos*, O_O


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ scary thought man...


----------



## babysweetums

speakig of calypsos....VB wore hers yesterday in NYC


----------



## Baggaholic

I saw that. She looked FIERCE! I have to steal that look to use with my Calypsos


----------



## babysweetums

i know bagg....im looking for a picture ahhhh cant rememeber where i saw it this morning???


----------



## Baggaholic

Here ya go sweet




sunshinequeen said:


> Victoria Beckham in Calypso


----------



## babysweetums

got it =)


----------



## babysweetums

ahhh yes! ive got floor seats to knicks bulls tonight at msg....perhaps i will take my babies on thier first outting...yay!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^^oh mann...I wish I could rock tight pants like* VB* does..such skinny legs!!!

*babysweetums*, you should!! All of the women will be looking at your shoes instead of watching the game! hehehehe


----------



## Baggaholic

^^^ hehehehe.. Yes *Baby* wear those shoes!


----------



## needloub

sunshinequeen said:


> Jessica Biel


 
Good lord...simple and elegant!  I would love to look like this everyday...I need to buy more classic shoes...


----------



## justkell

Denise Richards just tweeted this pic of her birthday cupcakes


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

babysweetums said:


> ahhh yes! ive got floor seats to knicks bulls tonight at msg....perhaps i will take my babies on thier first outting...yay!!


You MUST wear them!!! There is no telling how many more you will see!


----------



## icecreamom

Jessica is pure perfection


----------



## cts900

Both VB and JB look stunning to me.  Jessica, in particular, is lovely.  I soooooo appreciate the elegant, classic style.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Beth Ostrosky


----------



## sunshinequeen

Alesha Dixon in Declic(?)


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lourdes Leon in Rollerball


----------



## meggyg8r

I really like Lourdes' outfit. It's perfect for her age and style.


----------



## jancedtif

sunshinequeen said:


> Lourdes Leon in Rollerball



Is this Madonna's daughter?


----------



## meggyg8r

Yes, *Jan*.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Meggy*!  How old is she?


----------



## meggyg8r

14.


----------



## sugarcoated_

I don't like Lourdes at all in that picture. She looks like a 35 year old feminine guy there. Shame because she is so cute.

Then again, no one ever has managed to take a decent pic of me, so who am I to judge.


----------



## sara999

i loooove the rollerballs and i want a pair myself!


----------



## meggyg8r

I like them too, *Sara*! I don't think I could personally rock them but I definitely like them.


----------



## moshi_moshi

sunshinequeen said:


> Jessica Biel


 
can't stand her... but she looks great.. and can anyone id this jacket?



babysweetums said:


> got it =)


 
 as always love vb!!


----------



## Elise499

moshi_moshi said:


> can't stand her... but she looks great.. and can anyone id this jacket?



Her jacket is Oscar de la Renta


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Not a fan of the two different blues either! 


karwood said:


> Liv Tyler wearing grey flannel Lady Page. Not a fan of the blue hosiery with the Lady Page.


----------



## jancedtif

^Wow.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sugarcoated_ said:


> *I don't like Lourdes at all in that picture. She looks like a 35 year old feminine guy there. Shame because she is so cute.*
> 
> Then again, no one ever has managed to take a decent pic of me, so who am I to judge.


ITA! goodness gracious! Hopefully she just woke up and threw something on and was _trying_ to hide behind her hair. Otherwise, the hair/clothes make her look like shes in her late 20s. No good.


----------



## Baggaholic

jancedtif said:


> Is this Madonna's daughter?



Yes it is and she looks like the real Lady Gaga (Stefani)


----------



## nillacobain

Dita was wearing CLs (Cabarets??) during her show at the Sanremo Festival. 







And she throw them away with such a grace ... 

IMAGE SOURCE


----------



## Baggaholic

An old picture.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Elise499 said:


> Her jacket is Oscar de la Renta


 
thanks elise!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

sunshinequeen said:


> Lourdes Leon in Rollerball



I don't believe this _is_ Lourdes.


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ believe it cause it is.


----------



## sara999

it is lourdes...


nicole richie


----------



## Baggaholic

Lourdes looks just like Lady Gaga!


----------



## kittenslingerie

nillacobain said:


> Dita was wearing CLs (Cabarets??) during her show at the Sanremo Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she throw them away with such a grace ...
> 
> IMAGE SOURCE


What happened to Dita's body in these pics? She always looks great, but she looks like she's gained weight in these pics. She doesn't look bad, just a lot different to me. Her upper looks heavier..


----------



## Baggaholic

It's probably that ensemble. The chest area makes her look big because it's so stiff


----------



## elfgirl

kittenslingerie said:


> What happened to Dita's body in these pics? She always looks great, but she looks like she's gained weight in these pics. She doesn't look bad, just a lot different to me. Her upper looks heavier..



It looks like she's wearing a corset and that would naturally push everything above up and out and make it look larger. (I know her waist is small, but that looks cinched to me.)


----------



## eggpudding

Elise499 said:


> Alicia Keys



I can't wait to see more pics of the Bridget's Back and in real life


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Me too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna 






Kim Kardashian


----------



## karwood

nm, I got confused



Baggaholic said:


> Lourdes looks just like Lady Gaga!


----------



## karwood

Jessica Biel:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Karwood- No that's Lady Gaga. Her and Lourdes looks really similar to each other.


Jesscia Beil never gets it right in my book.


----------



## babysweetums

loudes is so cute...could there be anything cooler than having madonna as your mother?


----------



## legaldiva

If I see Rihanna wearing those leopard print shoes with another grey outfit, I am going to vomit.


----------



## Baggaholic

babysweetums said:


> loudes is so cute...could there be anything cooler than having madonna as your mother?



Yes, having Madonna as your sugamomma!


----------



## Baggaholic

legaldiva said:


> If I see Rihanna wearing those leopard print shoes with another grey outfit, I am going to vomit.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

legaldiva said:


> If I see Rihanna wearing those leopard print shoes with another grey outfit, I am going to vomit.


I thought it was just me!! WTH does she have on? 

I mean I have days were I just want to wear a certain pair of shoes but I at least make sure they match something! Goodness!


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## CMP86

^^^ Her shoes are too big for her.


----------



## lilmissb

Jessica Biel looks fabulous!

VB always does...

Lourdes??!!! Wow she looks way older than 14 there.

Alicia Keys looks smoking!

Nicky H's face is hilarious and Paris needs some foot petals!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Baggaholic said:


> Yes, having Madonna as your sugamomma!


----------



## Vodkaine

Can someone tell Nicky to wear a bra ? Jeez. I love VB as always and Dita too..


----------



## Canarybling

I love Nikki hiltons look here but yeah she probably does need a bra  Paris in my opinion always try's to hard and always gets it wrong! It's almost like she is trying to put as many clothes on at one's as she can like "look what I've got" but no... Hunny please You are living profe that money can't always buy style!


----------



## markbarrie

ShoeNoob said:


> Am I the only one looking at this pic, thinking that she's committing shoe abuse by wearing those in the rain? :weird:


 
its good shoe abuse lol!!! those shoes deserve mud!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Baggaholic said:


> ^^ believe it cause it is.



I'm just so shocked it Loudes. She really looks like a grown man dressed in drag, and she's usually absolutely adorable IMO! Its just hard to believe. I guess its a really bad pic of her because I think she's so cute normally.


----------



## daisy2418

babysweetums said:


>


 
I love to see celebs wear the same shoes more than once!  I've seen her wear these quite a few times.

Can anyone ID her bag?  Thanks!


----------



## Canarybling

Yes! I love to see celebs wear their stuff more than once too! I love how Lauren Conrad is always sporting her declic's, hyper prive's or her miu miu shoe's and th one's she sorta only wears once or twice are usually by Aldo or something!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Heidi Montag in Lulu


----------



## meggyg8r

The Lulys look really cute on Heidi. I'm not getting into anything else about her. LOL.


----------



## lilmissb

^^ Jesus!


----------



## elfgirl

I was gonna say she looks like a porn star, but I don't want to malign one of my favorite pairs of shoes.


----------



## meggyg8r

We'll just look at the knees down...


----------



## elfgirl

meggyg8r said:


> We'll just look at the knees down...


----------



## Nico3327

:lolots:



meggyg8r said:


> We'll just look at the knees down...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I like the pairing of Heidi's bag with the Luly's!!


----------



## icecreamom

meggyg8r said:


> We'll just look at the knees down...


 
Thanks, great suggestion


----------



## lulabee

Heidi's bewbs look like they are about to explode!


----------



## kett

I love the lulu's paired with a more casual outfit like that. I can't look at her top half, though, because it makes my back hurt.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lulabee said:


> Heidi's bewbs look like they are about to explode!



Her facial expression tells me that the feel that way too! lol


----------



## lulabee

^ Let's hope they "settle in" a little bit.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I know! For her sake!


----------



## sara999

some stars grow into their plastic surgery (by having minor corrections made) like hilary duff...i hope heidi does the same


----------



## BlondeBarbie

lulabee said:


> ^ Let's hope they "settle in" a little bit.


 

I suppose they could do that but from what I've heard, she wants to go *even bigger!!!!!* It's ridic!! 

Yep, look from the knees down!! lol Love those shoes!


----------



## madamelizaking

I remember when my aunt got a face lift...oh man, this first few months...plastic... now she looks great, so I hope the same will happen for heidi... I feel sad for her. All that money and fame can't bring you happiness or self assurance.

Her boobs are seriously UNREAL..I can't believe she wants bigger..>EUGHHHH "Christian" my @$$... she hides behind religion and I HATE it when people do that.

I feel like..she has to wear a lot more makeup now to look  nice..before she didn't... KWIM??


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

BlondeBarbie said:


> I suppose they could do that but from what I've heard, she wants to go *even bigger!!!!!* It's ridic!!
> 
> Yep, look from the knees down!! lol Love those shoes!



She will topple over if she gets them bigger.

It is kind of hard to look only from the knees down, especially with that bag at her waist!


----------



## icecreamom

*Giselle Bondet* (Univision TV) at the latin awards "Premios lo Nuestro"


----------



## BlondeBarbie

So true *jimmyshoo*!! About both the toppling over & the *gorgeous* bag at her waist...hmmm, i guess we could look from the bag down, that's still below her boobs & face! lol


----------



## meggyg8r

The Startatatatatas!! Love them. Saw them at NM yesterday.. I want them so badly!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

BlondeBarbie said:


> So true *jimmyshoo*!! About both the toppling over & the *gorgeous* bag at her waist...hmmm, i guess we could *look from the bag down*, that's still below her boobs & face! lol


LOL! Now we are talking!


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks for the IDs *meggy*, I'm pretty bad with the names


----------



## icecreamom

*Jaqueline Bracamonte* (another hispanic TV star) at the "Premios lo Nuestro" Awards... I love her, she is so tiny and gorgeous! She was Miss Mexico in 2004 I think...


----------



## meggyg8r

icecreamom said:


> Thanks for the IDs *meggy*, I'm pretty bad with the names


 
LOL well, that was quite an exaggeration of the name. It's something like Straratata but I can never remember exactly how it goes so I just type a lot of R A T letters.


----------



## carlinha

icecreamom said:


> *Jaqueline Bracamonte* (another hispanic TV star) at the "Premios lo Nuestro" Awards... I love her, she is so tiny and gorgeous! She was Miss Mexico in 2004 I think...



Oh my gosh i LOVE this dress!!!!  TOTALLY C!!!!!
and i already have the shoes to match 

can someone please ID this dress?  i think i need it.


----------



## icecreamom

^ hehehe.. I just checked on saks.com and they are called "Straratata Glitter Platform Sandals" so you were pretty close! LOL


----------



## Baggaholic

icecreamom said:


> *Jaqueline Bracamonte* (another hispanic TV star) at the "Premios lo Nuestro" Awards... I love her, she is so tiny and gorgeous! She was Miss Mexico in 2004 I think...



Yeah.. I love this girl. But damn she got so much PS since the last time I saw her!


----------



## Baggaholic

meggyg8r said:


> The Lulys look really cute on Heidi. I'm not getting into anything else about her. LOL.



I will... She looks like a sLLAt! But those shoes and that bag


----------



## icecreamom

*carlinha* The dress is from Nicolás Felizola, he is from Venezuela (me too!) I'm so proud of him, he is extremely talented... you can see his colection here http://nicolasfelizola.com/


----------



## icecreamom

*Baggs* here we have an example of bad surgeries (Heidi) and good "touch ups" (Jacqueline)


----------



## carlinha

icecreamom said:


> *carlinha* The dress is from Nicolás Felizola, he is from Venezuela (me too!) I'm so proud of him, he is extremely talented... you can see his colection here http://nicolasfelizola.com/



OMG thank you sooo much!!!  i LOVE everything in his collection!  off to find where i can purchase....


----------



## icecreamom

^ No problem *carli*


----------



## Baggaholic

*icecreammom* - I'm happy to see another Nicolás fan on tPF


----------



## icecreamom

*Baggs* I love him, I also have so much respect for the guy... He worked pretty hard for his dreams, and he finally made it! he is talented, and his designs are always clean, elegant, sophisticated and still very very sexy..


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ and apart from all his fashion achievements he's also a very successful LAWYER!

Don't get me started with his sexiness! Man he's gorgeous! Tom Ford ain't got notin on him


----------



## icecreamom

^ ita :d


----------



## sara999

it makes me sad to hear about heidi's plans for another surgery. she's got some serious body dismorphic disorder going on...i hope she can get some help..it's extremely serious and sometimes deadly (since with enough money you can get PS anywhere in the world no matter the risks to your own health)


that's a shame to hear that gorgeous woman got a lot of PS, have you heard abuot miss...venezuela i think? she won miss universe and her whole country is petitioning her to get a nose job and she is refusing because she believes she is beautiful the way god/s/dess[es] made her...we need more women like that. i remember jamie lee curtis doing a photoshoot with no retouching explaining how she tried PS but it just didn't work!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^Wow, that's terrible that they're trying to convince her to get PS!!  Did you hear about Miss Argentina passing from complications with a buttocks implant (or something like that).....? What a terrible way to die!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Heidi Montag in Feticha Satin Strass


----------



## meggyg8r

I... I... I... don't know


----------



## sara999

hey look it's PANda's shoes! (that's all iv'e got)


----------



## meggyg8r

I'll stick with what *sara *said. I literally can't form sentences regarding Heidi anymore.


----------



## kett

I love those shoes but they are just not working for me here. At all. Also, when you have big "girls" you run the risk of looking overweight when you dress in loose and flowing clothes. Girl is going to have to learn how to dress her new shape.


----------



## Baggaholic

kett said:


> I love those shoes but they are just not working for me here. At all. *Also, when you have big "girls" you run the risk of looking overweight when you dress in loose and flowing clothes*. Girl is going to have to learn how to dress her new shape.



 I still haven't learned!


----------



## hydrohoki

Did she forget pants?  I don't understand how her butt can possibly be covered. *tilts head to one side*


----------



## meggyg8r

To be fair, I'm sure the front is riding higher because there's a bit more of a "mountain" to drape over than in the back... so it probably hangs a LITTLE lower back there...


----------



## hydrohoki

meggyg8r said:


> To be fair, I'm sure the front is riding higher because there's a bit more of a "mountain" to drape over than in the back... so it probably hangs a LITTLE lower back there...



Good point.  I hadn't thought of that since I don't have that problem.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Heidi looks like a man.  She needs to run far away from plastic surgeons.


----------



## kett

Baggaholic said:


> I still haven't learned!



Don't get me wrong, I have big girls... but I have seen pictures of you and you look fantastic. You dress perfectly (and it probably doesn't hurt that you have a killer figure to dress). Heidi... not so much.


----------



## lilmissb

Jaqueline Bracamonte looks gorgeous!!! Can't believe she's had surgery! Yikes.

Re Heidi - I think Jesus x 2 (   ) sums it up for me!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## clothingguru

sunshinequeen said:


> Heidi Montag in Feticha Satin Strass




GAWD WHY IS she SO UGLY!!!!>??? Oh thats right...she's all FAKE?! ewwww! Except she does have nice legs...and i do like the feticha's she's wearing! lol


----------



## clothingguru

sunshinequeen said:


> Heidi Montag in Lulu



OMG now i HAVE to get these! I wanted them at first but some ladies werent sure about them being that nice when seen! I LOVE THEM! ahhh!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Kim looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

Kim does look great!


----------



## yourglamourgirl

I agree cts


----------



## yourglamourgirl

why is it never enough I feel like Tiger about shoes need counseling


----------



## cts900

^^I know, we probably could all use some help with this obsession...but I prefer my obsession with Loubs to Heidi's with plastic surgery.  I don't hate her Fetichas though .  I must admit they look great on her.


----------



## Nereavi

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Canarybling

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i loooooooove miranda kerr!!! ozzie ozzie ozzie!!


----------



## lumkeikei

lulabee said:


> Heidi's bewbs look like they are about to explode!



It looks like "they" are going to roll out of her top...


----------



## sara999

hayden pantyliner making poor fashion choices...


----------



## phiphi

lol *sara* - why she picked that outfit...


----------



## elfgirl

Hayden...what is that?  I can't even guess what led to that choice.

The whole big "girls" vs. dressing thing is part of why I never really seriously considered getting off-the-shelf boobs. That and the fact the most of the people I know say they're nice to play with, but they prefer the feel of real.  Now if only  I could figure out how to make all the fat go to my boobs and not my hips...


----------



## sara999

elf the secret to that is just gain a whooole lotta weight, eventually it settles on your boobs :cry:


----------



## Jönathan

sara999 said:


> hayden pantyliner making poor fashion choices...



Black tights & Nude VP's =


----------



## sara999

ITA Jonathan!


----------



## rockvixen76

sara999 said:


> hayden pantyliner making poor fashion choices...


----------



## Cari284

Swedish fashion blogger/writer Sofi Fahrman


----------



## lilmissb

Hayden what are you doing??? The fashion police are going to take you away soon.


----------



## Canarybling

^^ not good Hayden! Everyone knows that's not ok! Why would she do it?


----------



## CMP86

I wouldn't be caught dead wearing nude heels with black stockings. Thats just not right.


----------



## LavenderIce

Shannen Doherty


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Lala Vasquez


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Renee Zellweger


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## LavenderIce

Melania *****


----------



## LavenderIce

Joanna Krupa


----------



## LavenderIce

Holly Madison


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole (bag)


----------



## LavenderIce

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## Canarybling

Woo Adriana is rocking a  bebe kardashian dress!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
Wonder if she's back with Rob Kardashian


----------



## Canarybling

Don't think so I gonna google it though ha ha I want them back together


----------



## amazigrace

I really have to have that CL handbag up there!
Would really go well with my new Astraqueens!


----------



## scottsdale92

LavenderIce said:


> Renee Zellweger



Oh my...


----------



## Jönathan

LavenderIce said:


> Reese Witherspoon



Reese always looks so cute.

What style CL's are these??


----------



## rockvixen76

LavenderIce said:


> Paris Hilton



very unflattering in the thigh area???


----------



## Jönathan

Teri Hatcher


----------



## rockvixen76

^^ loving her dress and shoes combo very sparkly!!!


----------



## elfgirl

Teri Hatcher is looking gorgeous!  

I agree about Paris' dress.  Please remember to check how you look standing _and _moving before you decide to wear an outfit.


----------



## babysweetums

ahh i love these whats the color called?


----------



## sara999

nude metal patent


----------



## madamelizaking

Seriously...Paris... stop with the goody-tooshoo act. Everyone knows you're a who*e . I HATE how she always dresses "innocent"...


----------



## annaspanna33

What style is Blake wearing?


----------



## sara999

nude metal patent lady lynch


----------



## scottsdale92

LavenderIce said:


> Reese Witherspoon



Anyone know who makes this bag and the name??


----------



## annaspanna33

sara999 said:


> nude metal patent lady lynch



Thanks sara


----------



## cts900

I love to see Reese's soles worn down....I love a celebrity who really WEARS her shoes!  And those nude metal patent LL....aaaahhhhhh


----------



## Star1231

Is Kim wearing Biancas or Altis?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## jancedtif

^I have no idea, but I really like her dress!  Upon further review, looks like Altis to me.


----------



## Star1231

Thanks Jance!


----------



## YaYa3

Star1231 said:


> Is Kim wearing Biancas or Altis?



can anyone id kim's dress?


----------



## amazigrace

*yaya,* I think it's an original
TOO TIGHT FOR MY FAT A*S!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Garner


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## LornaLou

kett said:


> I love those shoes but they are just not working for me here. At all. Also, when you have big "girls" you run the risk of looking overweight when you dress in loose and flowing clothes. Girl is going to have to learn how to dress her new shape.



I agree with that, sometimes when you put on a really baggy shirt or something you are trying in the store that's supposed to fit like a tunic you end up looking pregnant instead lol. It's a nightmare sometimes because if you really like something but it just doesn't flatter you it's heart breaking, much like when a CL just doesn't work out for you


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Garner



oh my gosh i LOVE this dress!  can anyone ID who the designer is?  thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

amazigrace said:


> *yaya,* I think it's an original
> TOO TIGHT FOR MY FAT A*S!



bahahahahahahaha! 
I cant stop laughing! Ok you are SO right! Whats up with that! Ive never said anything because i know that everyone loves her but she ALWAYS wears dresses/clothing that is 2 sizes TOO small! Hello?! I mean im not saying she doesnt look good ....but i think she would look way better and classier in the proper size!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Rochelle Wiseman in Miss Clichy 140 Pony Guepard





Mollie King in Spritneys(?) and Frankie Sandford





Jamelia in Devas









Emilia Fox in Python Hung Ups(?)





Emilia Fox again


----------



## sara999

jamelia is the most gorgeous mum


----------



## Jönathan

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Garner



Jennifer looks nice here. I'm also a fan of those Jean Paul wedges too.


----------



## kett

Mmmm love those pony clichys


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## flowergirly

I wish she would wear some other brand ...


----------



## eggpudding

LOL at the first pic of her parents sitting solemnly in the club while Paris is wildin... hahaha


----------



## PANda_USC

*Rochelle* is so prettyyyyyy!!!

I was at the Venetian when *Paris* was celebrating her b-day at TAO. Thank goodness I didn't run into her and her entourage. O_O.


----------



## shopaholic7

eggpudding said:


> LOL at the first pic of her parents sitting solemnly in the club while Paris is wildin... hahaha


 
Haha, I was going to say the same thing!  The look on their faces is priceless!


----------



## nillacobain

Why is she ALWAYS wearing those matchy-matchy outfits??????


----------



## aa12

LavenderIce said:


> Cheryl Cole



where can i find this bag????


----------



## alyssa08

nilla, it's because she's T-A-C-K-Y. I know that is obvious lol but it's simply the most perfect explanation for her horrible outfits. nicky is so much cuter and classier.


----------



## danae

I love Emilia Fox ever since I saw her in the movie cash back, she's so cute and these hung ups are fierce.


pinkiestarlet said:


> Rochelle Wiseman in
> 
> Emilia Fox in Python Hung Ups(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emilia Fox again


----------



## nillacobain

alyssa08 said:


> *nilla, it's because she's T-A-C-K-Y*. I know that is obvious lol but it's simply the most perfect explanation for her horrible outfits. nicky is so much cuter and classier.


----------



## *Magdalena*

PANda_USC said:


> *Rochelle* is so prettyyyyyy!!!
> 
> I was at the Venetian when *Paris* was celebrating her b-day at TAO. Thank goodness I didn't run into her and her entourage. O_O.


 
...and her HUUUUGE feet...she'd probably smash you with her big toe. yuck!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cheryl cole* is so cute and petite!!!! 

*magdalena*, LOL!! Paris-zilla coming through!!!


----------



## amazigrace

amazigrace said:


> *yaya,* I think it's an original
> TOO TIGHT FOR MY FAT A*S!



I didn't mean Kim's behind, I meant MINE!


----------



## kittenslingerie

LavenderIce said:


> Paris Hilton



Paris actually looks better than normal here but I hate white shoes, white dress. She should have worn nude. 
I've read that Paris wears a size 42 in CL's, but it always looks like her shoes are a 1/2 size too big for her^. If she sized down to her actual size, which is probably a 41.5, her feet would look more in proportion since she is sort of tall (5'6 or 5'7 if I recall correctly). I wear a size 41 in CL, so I guess my feet are HUGE too. I'll try not to step on anyone's delicate feet. There are also ladies on this forum that wear size 42, so I dunno if the rude comments about shoe size are appropriate since it is kind of personal...


----------



## Vodkaine

What is undelicate is not to say that 42 are big feet or 36 the perfect pin up size but it is just to look at this woman, and her potential, just all ruined by lack of glamour or modesty and sense of logic. That is even insulting to me. Just plain wrong. As someone said earlier she is the living proof that money can't buy style (but geez it can buy personnal shoppers.. right ? é_è)


----------



## lulabee

^^Word!


----------



## babysweetums

i agree she looks terrible but i totally commend her for doing her own thing...wish there were more people like that (just with better natural taste lol)


----------



## LavenderIce

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## PANda_USC

*Michelle T's* green lace pigalles are soo beautiful and elegant!


----------



## SassySarah

LavenderIce said:


> Paris Hilton



Does anyone know the name of this shoe?  I love mary janes and am new to CL.  They look very wearable.


----------



## LavenderIce

^They're the Wallis and come in 100mm and 85mm heel heights.  I have the 100s and they are comfortable.


----------



## Canarybling

Michelle t is looking curvier than usual *kudos* great to see some star's with body! And i love the green with black lace!


----------



## LornaLou

Hilary Duff


----------



## Canarybling

CAN ANY ONE ID HILLARY'S TOP? LOVE HER SHOE'S


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Missy Peregrym


----------



## Vodkaine

Missy... Okay it does match. But just no. Not on the red carpet honey..  and the bustier is ewww.. i'm sure she has a nice cleavage normally .. not to mention the scratched pocket in the front.. As I said for amanda peet earlier.. Louboutins shoes has to FInish the look, to give a kind of supreme to it, but if the rest is this bad.. better be naked.. At least her hair looks good.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I  Hilary Duff lol


----------



## brintee

^^I second that!


----------



## Canarybling

I loved her even when she was Lizzie mcquire ha ha! It was on tele the other day I was like whoa flash back!


----------



## SassySarah

LavenderIce said:


> ^They're the Wallis and come in 100mm and 85mm heel heights.  I have the 100s and they are comfortable.



Thank you!  I will be obsessed now until I find a pair LOL!


----------



## sara999

i'm not feeling missy's outfit either


----------



## LornaLou

Canarybling said:


> I loved her even when she was Lizzie mcquire ha ha! It was on tele the other day I was like whoa flash back!



Haha I loved that too! I'm really happy for her that she just got engaged


----------



## surlygirl

love the Duff! what style is she wearing? cute!


----------



## brintee

^^Are they the studios?

Lol, The Duff!


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ yes, they are.


----------



## madamelizaking

Aww... Hilary is so cute!! She's the one pop start that I've never seen in tabloids or have bad press (other than her veneers....seriously? that was so stupid..). I think it's kind funny she got engaged after Joel did, but I think it's just coincidence

Surly- I think she's wearing the studio


----------



## sara999

liza i think it's just coincidence too. joel and nicole said they have actually been engaged for quite awhile, it is just now being reported (months after the fact, so they say!)


----------



## LornaLou

madamelizaking said:


> Aww... Hilary is so cute!! She's the one pop start that I've never seen in tabloids or have bad press (other than her veneers....seriously? that was so stupid..). I think it's kind funny she got engaged after Joel did, but I think it's just coincidence
> 
> Surly- I think she's wearing the studio



I completely agree, she gets my respect for that as well, I like Ashley Tisdale too, she's never in the press falling out of clubs with no underwear or anything like that either


----------



## sakura

SassySarah said:


> Thank you!  I will be obsessed now until I find a pair LOL!



Saks has the 85mm Wallis in black and camel.


----------



## PANda_USC

*hilary duff* is rockin' those white studios! And I remember watching the Lizzie McGuire show on Disney!!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita post this pic on her Twitter:
http://twitpic.com/14xfys


(she's making a cameo in Christian Louboutin's newest film)


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ OMG


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Dita post this pic on her Twitter:
> http://twitpic.com/14xfys
> 
> 
> (she's making a cameo in Christian Louboutin's newest film)


 
*I meant POSTED. Sorry.


----------



## lilmissb

Hilary is so cute. Love her on GG. Is she coming back to GG at all? I'm only up to the ep after the wild night with Dan.


----------



## icecreamom

I love Hillary's outfit and her Balenciaga clutch!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dita's* shoes are amazing! Crystal flower on top of strass shoe?!?!! And is that AB strass??


----------



## carlinha

here's dita's twitter pic:
*"Waiting on set...Would a trapeze artist wear these?? She would if she were in the Louboutin dream world!"*






looks like some combination of light rose and rose AB to me....
i am so jealous of her... she gets ALL the love....


----------



## meggyg8r

Gorgeous!


----------



## sara999

wow strass en passats with a crystal flower!


here is lauren graham showing us how TO wear nude VP's (one of my absolute favourite women of television)


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> wow strass en passats with a crystal flower!
> 
> 
> here is lauren graham showing us how TO wear nude VP's (one of my absolute favourite women of television)


 
Mine too. She's so beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

I just died.....   They're stunning. Dita's I mean.

Love Lauren and she looks great!


----------



## savvysgirl

I think i might be the only person who isnt overly keen on Ditas EP's :shame:


----------



## meggyg8r

savvysgirl said:


> I think i might be the only person who isnt overly keen on Ditas EP's :shame:



I think they are perfect for Dita. I would never covet them for myself, though. Not my style!


----------



## savvysgirl

I think its the flower im not loving. Your right though, they are perfect for Dita. I love her regardless!


----------



## carlinha

savvysgirl said:


> I think its the flower im not loving. Your right though, they are perfect for Dita. I love her regardless!



agreed, those are definitely not my style... still pretty to look at though!


----------



## Canarybling

I like dita's shoe's definately not for me though I'm another who thinks the flower maybe too much but they are definately suiting dita! I would do them in black with no flower!


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah, I think the flower just puts them way OTT!


----------



## amazigrace

I guess I'm the only one who loves Missy
who-evers outfit. I love her little top and
her bag and shoes. I think she looks adorable,
maybe not perfect for the red carpet, but very
cute outfit.


----------



## LavenderIce

Elizabeth Hurley black patent Madame Claude, but with that sheer sari, who's looking at her feet?


----------



## Vodkaine

Cute outfit.. that's a nice compliment for a teenager not a lady IMO =D


----------



## PANda_USC

*lavender*, ahahah, yeah..her boob silhouette caught me off guard!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ mee too... the sari is pretty too... just wish it wasn't so sheer!


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshi H*, I agree! The sari is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ChiSq

i think she is supposed to be wearing a little blouse under the sari to cover the boobie area...


----------



## Vodkaine

ahah .. the boobie or the 16carat diamond ring.. noone is looking at her feet .. nobody but us actually..


----------



## katran26

Vodkaine said:


> ahah .. the boobie or the 16carat diamond ring.. noone is looking at her feet .. nobody but us actually..



hahaa,   funny how we all zoom into the shoes first, in fact I think I got the name of the CL first over the name of the celeb


----------



## lilmissb

Holy toledo batman! Well she is known for revealing outfits isn't she???


----------



## cts900

lilmissb said:


> Holy toledo batman! Well she is known for revealing outfits isn't she???



she is and good for her for rocking it...though while I find the shoes beautiful _and_ classy...the wearing of the sari--I find _just_ beautiful....


----------



## olialm1

Hilary Duff is so cute! She's probably smiling like that because the rock her fiance gave her is worth (reportedly) a million bucks! The shoes aren't bad either


----------



## Jönathan

sara999 said:


> wow strass en passats with a crystal flower!
> 
> 
> here is lauren graham showing us how TO wear nude VP's (one of my absolute favourite women of television)



I agree Sara, Lauren looks great...love the nude vp's


----------



## icecreamom

IMO, I don't like how she wears the Sari, it is beautiful and gorgeous and stunning and blah blah... But the ways she's wearing it (missing the top) is just inappropriate


----------



## karwood

Tyra Banks;


----------



## ashakes

Being South Indian myself, it really irritates me she doesn't have a blouse on. Seriously, what was she thinking when she walked out of the house? Obviously, she is gorgeous and I have always thought she is classy, but really?  That is beyond fashion forward.  Many Indian outfits these days have a lot of Western style and are definitely more fitted, risk taking, etc., but all body parts are still hidden. lol And, I don't know who put her sari on, but the draping is all off IMO.  My mother has a closet full of saris that put that one to shame for so many reasons.  I think her MIL needs to have another Sari 101 class. haha


----------



## icecreamom

Ita ^^^


----------



## kittenslingerie

Elizabeth Hurley looks plain tacky to me.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
ita


----------



## karwood

Kate Moss:


----------



## sara999

another of kate moss


----------



## iloveredsoles

Woaw! Kate Moss is looking thinner than ever in those pics...Eat a sandwich!! lol


----------



## PANda_USC

love the pigalles on *kate*


----------



## kett

Those pigalles are gorgeous. Is she drunk? She looks... off.


----------



## katran26

kett said:


> Those pigalles are gorgeous. Is she drunk? She looks... off.



lol *kett* that's what I thought - esp. in the first pic. she looks drunk or high


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

kett said:


> Those pigalles are gorgeous. Is she drunk? She looks... off.


Um, is she ever sober?!


----------



## kett

Haha, good point. ^^


----------



## katran26

^ lol!  true, true


----------



## SLCsocialite

Kate Moss's dress though is AMAZZZZING.  nbd, im obsessed.


----------



## BagLover21

Lauren Graham looks fantastic.


----------



## **shoelover**

ashakes said:


> Being South Indian myself, it really irritates me she doesn't have a blouse on. Seriously, what was she thinking when she walked out of the house? Obviously, she is gorgeous and I have always thought she is classy, but really?  That is beyond fashion forward.  Many Indian outfits these days have a lot of Western style and are definitely more fitted, risk taking, etc., but all body parts are still hidden. lol And, I don't know who put her sari on, but the draping is all off IMO.  My mother has a closet full of saris that put that one to shame for so many reasons.  I think her MIL needs to have another Sari 101 class. haha



 well said....maybe she was thinking to start a new trend...either way she hasn't done the sari any justice that it deserves imo.


----------



## Vodkaine

^^ Yes .. moreover since her husband is Indian.. isn't he ? regarding to traditions and all he should have said something like " babe, if you wanna flash or such, just don't ruin a traditional outfit my mom could wear" u_u


----------



## sara999

it just seems really disrespectful to an entire culture


----------



## elfgirl

Hilary looks cute!  (There are some papz pictures out there showing exactly how, erm, happy she was with her ring.)

Elizabeth Hurley -- Really?  Oh, for eff's sake. 

I adore Dita's shoes, but only on Dita.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sara999 said:


> it just seems really disrespectful to an entire culture



exactly.  i'm sure her inlaws really appreciated it on top of everything. (no pun intended!)


----------



## Vodkaine

I love the combo dress/shoes on Kristen Bell ..


----------



## Canarybling

Omg that dress is tdf! Amazing I love it! Can anyone ID?


----------



## meggyg8r

Canarybling said:


> Omg that dress is tdf! Amazing I love it! Can anyone ID?


 
Marchesa Spring 2010.


----------



## kett

Bell looks so cute - the dress, the shoes, the hair. Love it.


----------



## Canarybling

meggyg8r said:


> Marchesa Spring 2010.



Thankyou probably way up there price wise for something I will only ever wear once if at all. shame it's so beautiful wish I had more places to wear stiff like that. I just buy dresses wear them once then they sit I've got D&G and Camilla & mark and lots of gorgeous expensive dresses just sitting


----------



## creighbaby

Kate Moss at Lee Alexander McQueen's funeral, may he rest in peace.


----------



## elfgirl

Kate looks classy. Kudos.

Damn you, Lee.


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## MBKitty

I am pretty much over Audrina's Nitoinimoi boots...I swear she wears them everywhere!  I only have a few pairs and even I rotate them way more than this girl!


----------



## sara999

that's like lauren and her declics


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna wearing the "Tell Me" Booties in White


----------



## kett

I love a fashion risk taker but I am going to have to say no to Rihanna's outfit. It looks like a pajama set from the 80's that a little boy would wear.


----------



## iloveredsoles

MBKitty said:


> I am pretty much over Audrina's Nitoinimoi boots...I swear she wears them everywhere!  I only have a few pairs and even I rotate them way more than this girl!



I sooooo agree with you!!!!!! I think I have seen her wearing those 90% of the time!  lol


----------



## Vodkaine

That's.. sharks on Rihanna's PJ ? Come oooon. -_-


----------



## iloveredsoles

kett said:


> I love a fashion risk taker but I am going to have to say no to Rihanna's outfit. It looks like a pajama set from the 80's that a little boy would wear.



Ahahahahahha lolololol 
I literally LOL when i read that!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kett*, ahahha, so true!!


----------



## jancedtif

kett said:


> I love a fashion risk taker but I am going to have to say no to Rihanna's outfit. It looks like a pajama set from the 80's that a little boy would wear.



OMG!!  I'm seriously laughing out loud over your post!!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## iloveredsoles

^lol, so did I!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Audrina Patridge


 
It looks like Kristen Cavallari is thinking: "Omg, she's wearing that shoes AGAIN!!" :lolots:


----------



## iloveredsoles

Again with those!!!


----------



## carlinha

kate moss looks phenomenally chic.  

rihanna :s


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think Audrina wearing her boots often is great, and I also like that LC wears her declics. It's just I don't like the outfits Audrina has been wearing them with. The above outfit would have looked better with a less complicated shoe or a different shirt IMO.


----------



## sara999




----------



## Dukeprincess

What are the shoes Oprah is wearing?

Kate Moss looks super chic.  Loving that outfit.


----------



## babysweetums

go oprah go oprah go oprah....can i have a car now?


----------



## babysweetums

and i agree that i love that audrinas wearing the hell out of her boots...why not? get your moneys worth girl!!


----------



## babysweetums

rihanna looks hot...cut her a break thats "her thing" even down to her cafeteria lady hairnet lol


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> What are the shoes Oprah is wearing?
> 
> Kate Moss looks super chic.  Loving that outfit.



maybe yoyo zeppas? I have that episode DVR'd so I'll try to take a closer look when I watch it.

and I couldn't agree more about Kate Moss ... super chic. such a sad occasion.


----------



## PANda_USC

*oprah*, why are you lifting your leg up like that?


----------



## iMunz

If you notice Oprah always makes sure people get a really good view of the red soles


----------



## SassySarah

iMunz said:


> If you notice Oprah always makes sure people get a really good view of the red soles



I have to completely agree with this statement.


----------



## babysweetums

^ from the looks of the picture it looks like they might be talking about the shoes...


----------



## YaYa3

i actually saw this episode of oprah and she was cracking up at kirsti.  when i was watching, i thought they were lady gres, but they don't look like that in the pic.  her soles are NEVER scuffed, but i honestly don't think she cares if people know that she's wearing CLs.  she puts them on in her dressing room and walks to the studio.  that's about all she ever wears them because they hurt her so much!!


----------



## sara999




----------



## sara999

true blood actress deborah ann woll


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Those shoes look kind of weird on her. Like the straps are the only thing keeping her from falling on her face. They don't usually look that way on other people...


----------



## ShoeNoob

babysweetums said:


> and i agree that i love that audrinas wearing the hell out of her boots...why not? get your moneys worth girl!!



Yes but she needs to get red Vibrams the next time she gets them resoled!


----------



## Canarybling

Kourtney! I love her.... I love all the kardashian's =D


----------



## PANda_USC

*kourtney*'s guy kind of scares me, O_O. He doesn't remind anyone of Christian Bale in "American Psycho"?


----------



## jancedtif

He certainly does* PANda*!  You have a good eye!


----------



## Speedah

^^  OMG...you're so right! Yikes!


----------



## sara999

but, like christian bale's character he has excellent fashion taste!! i love those loafers


----------



## shopaholic7

^I think I read somewhere that he even twittered that he thought he was hotter than Christian Bale!


----------



## ShoeNoob

PANda_USC said:


> *kourtney*'s guy kind of scares me, O_O. He doesn't remind anyone of Christian Bale in "American Psycho"?



He's the love child of that character and Steve Carrell!


----------



## Speedah

^^


----------



## PANda_USC

*shopaholic*, wow..kourtney's man is rather pompous

*shoenoob*, LOLOL


----------



## Vodkaine

Better than Mister Bateman ? Well .. pompous yes and excuse me but blue/white stripes under gray (b+w) pinstripes PLUS the brown touch .. that's over 3 colors and that's ugly. Way too much. (Not the mention his socks. Are these sheers stokings of hers ? U_u) =D


----------



## carlinha

i actually think scott is dressed very sharply.  however i do not like his pompous attitude.


----------



## sara999

but what about his awesome shoes!?!?! i don't know anything about him as a person...i don't even know who he is (and i don't care to) but his shoes! man. steve would never wear those but i do appreciate a man in great shoes


----------



## Ayala

I can't get over Scott's black socks with brown shoes.


----------



## SassySarah

sara999 said:


> but what about his awesome shoes!?!?! i don't know anything about him as a person...i don't even know who he is (and i don't care to) but his shoes! man. steve would never wear those but i do appreciate a man in great shoes



Kourtney's baby daddy "Scott" is an absolute for lack of better words d**che!!! If you watch the show it's so obvious.  I don't understand why she's with such a loser.  Her family despises him but she seems to always end back with him.  Not understandable since her sisters have nice, successful men in their lives.  Not a mooch with no job and treats their woman like crap.


----------



## Nico3327

Noone is hotter than Christian Bale.  Period. 

:back2topic:


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ ITA *nico*!! My DF & FIL used to work with his mum and met Christian before he became as famous as he is now. Love him


----------



## Nico3327

^ Seriously?!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## JetSetGo!

So not fair. i want the Coussins so bad!


----------



## Canarybling

She works them doesn't she? I always wondered how they would look on


----------



## PANda_USC

*kim* is definitely wearing them well! A nice, simple outfit so as to not detract from her coussins!


----------



## Vodkaine

Oh yes shes wears Coussins so much better than Elle McPherson


----------



## Nereavi

Emma De Caunes


----------



## PANda_USC

O..I don't know who this *emma* is but those shoes do not go with that dress....the headband, clutch and shoes can stay, but hmm..perhaps a more fitted dress?


----------



## Elsie87

^^LOVE the shoes, hate the dress...


----------



## savvysgirl

It just looks like an oversized zip sweater to me!


----------



## Canarybling

Panda and savvy I agree with you both! The head band and shoes are far too glam for that aweful grandpa cardi!


----------



## carlinha

ooohhhh i LOVE the miss cha chas!!!!!!  first modelling sighting!!!


----------



## Aikandy

*Panda*, sometimes i swear you are the voice in my head....i never need to post cause you've got it covered!


PANda_USC said:


> *O..I don't know who this emma is *but those shoes do not go with that dress....the headband, clutch and shoes can stay, but hmm..perhaps a more fitted dress?


----------



## PANda_USC

*aikandy*, , ^_^


----------



## JetSetGo!

carlinha said:


> ooohhhh i LOVE the miss cha chas!!!!!!  first modelling sighting!!!



hehehehe. you said cha cha. hehehehe.


----------



## Vodkaine

Awwwww Emma !! Love love ! She's great ! (French actress by the way, daughter of Antoine de Caunes, another famous french actor  =)


----------



## MichelleD

savvysgirl said:


> It just looks like an oversized zip sweater to me!


----------



## mal

carlinha said:


> ooohhhh i LOVE the miss cha chas!!!!!!  first modelling sighting!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## kett

Girl has such an awesome body. I assume the outfit is for some racing thing, right?


----------



## LavenderIce

Ciara


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## needloub

Uuummm Ciara sweetie...what were you thinking?!?!?


----------



## PANda_USC

*ciara*, O_O.

*Kim*'s dress is not flattering her body shape at all. I think the beige bar down the middle, or the cross-hatching widens her out. Hey! She's at the Venetian! 

*VB* and her Calypsos again, lovelyyy


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



can someone please ID this dress?  thank you


----------



## CMP86

I keep seeing you all write Ciara and I think you are talking to me as that is my name.


----------



## Newport1

LMAO, Laughing My Ass Off seems strangely appropriate here.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim Kardashian


----------



## Vodkaine

Newport1 : Always so delicate from you =)

Love VB


----------



## Newport1

I callz them like I seez them.  See is a vile creature.



Vodkaine said:


> Newport1 : Always so delicate from you =)
> 
> Love VB


----------



## sara999

camilla belle in archies (archdisco)


----------



## needloub

^^If I might say, I'd rather our own celebrity *Carlinha* Archdisco pics!!


----------



## sara999

well i don't particularly like her outfit but i do love the archdiscos and i love that that particular image captures the sparkle that comes off the shoe in the right light


----------



## PANda_USC

*camilla*, I love your Marchesa dress! It's so fun!!!!


----------



## carlinha

sara999 said:


> camilla belle in archies (archdisco)



oh my goodness!!! she looks positively LOVELY!!!! 

i can't wait to wear my rouge archis out now!!!  must find some outfits to go with it! 

p.s. i think KK has a slamming body!  man i wish i had it!


----------



## cl addict

Kim K has been literally wearing those shoes with EVERY outfit i've seen recently - from ball gowns to racing wear, and in between... lordy...


----------



## Newport1

I agree.  I think they are glued to her feet.  She puts the ass in class!



cl addict said:


> Kim K has been literally wearing those shoes with EVERY outfit i've seen recently - from ball gowns to racing wear, and in between... lordy...


----------



## Newport1

Now THAT is a stunningly gorgeous woman.  



sara999 said:


> camilla belle in archies (archdisco)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Newport1 said:


> I agree.  I think they are glued to her feet.  She puts the ass in class!



We get it. She's got a big behind.
It wasn't that funny the first 50 times you reminded us.
Enough.


----------



## babysweetums

^ ITA....why be so mean for no reason?


----------



## sara999

leighton meester filming gossip girl


----------



## Canarybling

Kim kardashian infact all the kardashian family! Are gorgeous period! I love that they have curves and embrase then and aren't supe skinny like most of Hollywood. To me they are women to look up to! I would kill to have a body like kims!  I love the dress and shoes on Camilla! Gosh she looks positivly amazing!


----------



## TwiggyStar

One more pic of Leighton squashing her poor shoe 

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/leighton-shoe/leighton-meester-loses-a-shoe-02.jpg


----------



## carlinha

^aaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhh that hurt me to see


----------



## alyssa08

looove leighton  she's so adorable.


----------



## Canarybling

I love her too! She reminds me of a pea in this outfit though  you know like the kids in school with their foam like costumes


----------



## alyssa08

yeah it is definitely not my fav outfit of hers... I don't really care for the lower heeled new simples either. just my personal preference. I actually tend to prefer leighton's style over blair's anyway.


----------



## PANda_USC

*canary*, LOL


----------



## Newport1

Consider yourself warned.

If you have not read this, please do.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/announcement-everyone-must-read-563258.html


----------



## Canarybling

:okay:Celebritys in their louboutin's Kim is a celebrity wearing louboutin's and they are not the same pictures. I like to see Kim on here as well as all the other celebs and I don't think the thread was made to accomidate one persons prefferancess it's for everyone to contribute, comment, and enjoy. Just because you don't like a particular celeb doesn't mean people should stop posting pictures of them especially when others are enjoying the photo's shoes and outfits. X


----------



## Newport1

I agree.  I was just commenting like everyone else.  Since when do all comments need to be cookie-cutter positive?


----------



## compulsive

Not all the comments are cookie-cutter positive nor are they all negative. Everyone has their own opinions but that doesn't mean you have to state each and every thing you hate about a celebrity. All we ever get from your posts is negativity and this isn't what this forum and people are about. I'm sure you can find a different website for celebrity bashing. Also, the title of the thread is "Celebrities in their Louboutins!" Celebrities are human. They're allowed to wear the same shoes over and over. Shoes are meant to be worn!


----------



## Canarybling

ITA compulsive  no one is perfect there is no need to repetitivly slam them for their flaws especially when you know your not perfect either  xx and alot of people may find those things to be quite beautiful


----------



## JetSetGo!

Newport1 said:


> I agree.  I was just commenting like everyone else.  Since when do all comments need to be cookie-cutter positive?



This is not about positive/negative. Offensive posts are not tolerated. 
You have been told this before, so stop.

If you have further comments or questions about this, you may PM me. Do not post your issues in this thread.

:back2topic:


----------



## kett

Oooh that poor Simple! It got smashed! I actually cringe when I see a nice shoe getting hurt, I am such a dork.

But I have to say, I love it when celebrities wear the same shoes over and over. Shoes should be loved and enjoyed, not trotted out for one appearance and then relegated to the shrine closet.


----------



## sara999

i wish i had access to a wardrobe like the cast of gossip girl...i'd never come out from playing dressup!


----------



## jancedtif

sara999 said:


> leighton meester filming gossip girl



Leighton is cute as a button, but I'm trying to figure out what she has on.  Is it a coat with tights, or does she have something else on under that cute coat?


----------



## sara999

i *think* it's a coat with slits instead of arms?? and she's wearing tights. i'm sure once we see the episode we'll see what she had on underneath!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Sara*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

It's a cape!


----------



## sara999

haha i didn't even think about it being a cape! i've never seen one that buttons like that!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I like it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Longoria Parker


----------



## jancedtif

Jen's look good!


----------



## sara999

jennifer looks good but not quite right to me. i can't put my finger on it...something about her particular look in this photo isn't doing it for me


----------



## Nico3327

^ I think the dress makes her look a little "hip-y."  Other than that, I love it - the color, the style, the shoes...


----------



## elfgirl

sara999 said:


> jennifer looks good but not quite right to me. i can't put my finger on it...something about her particular look in this photo isn't doing it for me



I think it's just that she looks like An Adult, KWIM?  The first thing that struck me when I saw it was that she didn't really look like the kid from Party of Five anymore.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Leighton*, I love your cape/poncho but that color isn't my fave...

*eva* is so bite sized!! ^_^!

*Jenn*, looking fit and great!!


----------



## cindy74

wow jenifer way to go and press eat youre heart out she is tinner than ever


----------



## kett

I preferred Jennifer with a normal sized body, but she looks great! What are the shoes that Eva is wearing?


----------



## iloveredsoles

Not feeling J-Love's hair At ALL but her body is amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Love Leighton's cape.

JLH - WOW!  She doesn't look too sweet there. I'm used to seeing her look "innocent"! Maybe the angle of her back leg makes her hip are protrude. She's not fat. I loved her look best when she did her barenaked album.

Eva looks gorgeous as usual.


----------



## sara999

hahaha personally i hated that song but now it's in my head! bare NAKEEEDDDD hahahah


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jennifer Love looks great bodywise, but I'm not loving the Herve Leger dress on her figure. 
Same with Eva, the shoes, hair and makeup look great, but the outfit makes her look boxy, and she usually looks hourglass.:s


----------



## BREEzee

sara999 said:


> leighton meester filming gossip girl


 
*Can someone ID Leighton's bag for me? I  it!! *


----------



## Miss_Q

BREEzee said:


> *Can someone ID Leighton's bag for me? I  it!! *


 

_Longchamp_ Gatsby


----------



## TwiggyStar

Awe, I think JLH looks great.  She is such a pretty woman.  I love the dress/shoe combo too! Great choice!!


----------



## indypup

OH, I love Leighton's cape!  I want one!


----------



## LavenderIce

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Camilla Belle


----------



## rdgldy

And I have these fabulous shoes now, too!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yay for *rdgldy!!!!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*camilla*'s Marchesa dress=

*rdgldy*, that's right!! You two are fabulous shoe twinnies! ^_^


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## BREEzee

*Thank you, MissQ!!*


----------



## ShoeNoob

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



This is one of those rare times where I don't notice the shoes first in this thread. Usually it's because of something involving unintentional semi-nudity or something painful or crazy... but this dress on her, my god.  So perfect.


----------



## Newport1

Can't remember her name, and don't really care,xxx keep the derogatory comments to yourself xxx  Anyway, nice Luly's.


----------



## Jönathan

LavenderIce said:


> Reese Witherspoon



Reese always looks adorable...what are the name of these flats?


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon @ Vera Wang Store Launch.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Oh my my i love her dress ..can anyone ID please


----------



## sunshinequeen

Carla Bruni-Sarkozy


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The more I see Kim in her Alti's the more I want some. They must be super comfy since she wear them all the time!


----------



## karwood

Angie Harmon wearing Archidisco:


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love Hiedi's Luly's, they are gorgeous shoes! And her Hermes, is


----------



## karwood

Rose McGowan wearing Romaine:


----------



## jancedtif

^Is that a dress?


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Angie Harmon wearing Archidisco:



I really do love the look of the archis and this dress!


----------



## karwood

jancedtif said:


> ^Is that a dress?


 
I think she is wearing a romper


----------



## jancedtif

Oh ok Kar, thanks!


----------



## kml2887

I am seriously loving the Archidisco on Camilla and Angie.


----------



## carlinha

i LOVE seeing all these archis everywhere!!!!


----------



## karwood

jancedtif said:


> Oh ok Kar, thanks!





I thought the same thing, especially since that guy in pic is staring at her.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> i LOVE seeing all these archis everywhere!!!!


 
You have spread the "Archidisco Fever". The only cure is to buy a pair


----------



## jancedtif

^I know, right!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
ita


----------



## nillacobain

sunshinequeen said:


> Carla Bruni-Sarkozy


 
I don't like her dress-shoes (esp. the color!) combo.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I don't like kitten heels at all. I blame it on Victoria Beckham's book The Extra half an Inch. LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Reese Witherspoon


----------



## clothingguru

*I love Paris's dress! CAN ANYONE ID IT? TIA!*


----------



## PANda_USC

I love *Paris'* love pumps!!


----------



## BREEzee

*I LOVE Reese Witherspoon's shoes and her dresses!*


----------



## jancedtif

clothingguru said:


> *I love Paris's dress! CAN ANYONE ID IT? TIA!*


 I know right!


----------



## cindy74

vanessa paradis


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> You have spread the "Archidisco Fever". The only cure is to buy a pair



ooohhh i LOVE this kar... *archiDISCO FEVER*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara999

i love vanessa. she looks amazing....identical to how she looked as a teen but she's in her 40s and has had 2 kids! i hope to be as fierce as her!


----------



## Melaniepup

immashoesaddict said:


> Oh my my i love her dress ..can anyone ID please


 

Here is the info on Reese' dress http://outfitidentifier.com/?cat=43


----------



## fieryfashionist

Leighton reminds me of a Kate Spade ad! 

JLH has a slamming body, but sometimes I feel like HLs aren't so forgiving on those of us with more of a pear shape... hmm.  Love the color though! 

Eva looks so sparkly and tiny and Camilla Belle looks beautiful!


----------



## jancedtif

sara999 said:


> i love vanessa. she looks amazing....identical to how she looked as a teen but she's in her 40s and has had 2 kids! i hope to be as fierce as her!



She's 40?!  Nuh-un!  She looks excellent!


----------



## babysweetums

i love vanessas picture soo pretty and like whimsical lol


----------



## babysweetums

and me and kate are shoe twinns!!


----------



## clothingguru

jancedtif said:


> I know right!



ya its so cute!!!!


----------



## alyssa08

paris looks great for once. not overdone or too styled. I want to go to the mac store and just pick up a couple laptops. alas, I spend all my money on shoes


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Eva Longoria Parker



How does she stand in the sand without her heels digging in? She must walk on the ball of her foot. How graceful! If it were me, those heels would be 2 inches shorter and I would be stuck in the ground and have to be saved by those manly men...


----------



## madamelizaking

Can't find a pic of what shoes she's wearing (working on it)

BUT LOOK AT THE TOP OF THE CAKE!!

That is by far the best Shoe/Cake piece i've seen! Most of the time they looked deformed!!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ wowza's that is so CUTE! by far the best shoe topper on a cake ive ever seen!!!! I want it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

woohoo vanessa and I are shoe twins!!!!!



cindy74 said:


> vanessa paradis


----------



## katran26

madamelizaking said:


> Can't find a pic of what shoes she's wearing (working on it)
> 
> BUT LOOK AT THE TOP OF THE CAKE!!
> 
> That is by far the best Shoe/Cake piece i've seen! Most of the time they looked deformed!!



OMG that is amazing!!  I want that cake


----------



## kett

How awesome is that cake?!


----------



## jancedtif

madamelizaking said:


> Can't find a pic of what shoes she's wearing (working on it)
> 
> BUT LOOK AT THE TOP OF THE CAKE!!
> 
> That is by far the best Shoe/Cake piece i've seen! Most of the time they looked deformed!!



Love the cake!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Loving the cake


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I think I need a CL cake for my bday this year!! It's my golden one after all! lol 

That cake is AMAZING!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Rihanna *


----------



## babysweetums

i love rihanna sometimes she absolutly kills it and sometimes she looks soo stupid....but i adore her...i love a fashion risktaker


----------



## harlow2424

That cake is too cute...I want it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

archygirl said:


> How does she stand in the sand without her heels digging in? She must walk on the ball of her foot. How graceful! If it were me, those heels would be 2 inches shorter and I would be stuck in the ground and have to be saved by those manly men...


She did not walk on the ball of her feet too much! Do you see the mud on those heels?!


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She did not walk on the ball of her feet too much! Do you see the mud on those heels?!



In the first pic (with the dog), it looks like she has those little heel cover doohickies on.


----------



## Melaniepup

OMG I love that cake!!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Rihanna *


 
I am loving her look here.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

elfgirl said:


> In the first pic (with the dog), it looks like she has those little heel cover doohickies on.


Yes, it does but the heels (cork) still looks dirty.


----------



## BagLover21

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I am loving her look here.


 
Holy smokes I am IN LOVE with these shoes!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I actual like the Tell Me Something booties on and in black. I still do not like the white ones tho.


----------



## babysweetums

do they have the sculpted heel? i cant tell


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Looks like it but I can't fully tell either.


----------



## jancedtif

^From that angle, it sorta looks like te Titi heel.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Rihanna *


----------



## kett

Ok this totally looks like something that Joan Collins would wear but I LOVE it.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Isn't that the Ulona style Nicole is wearing? I'm not crazy about them with that outfit


----------



## PANda_USC

*Rihanna*, NOOO, not the one piece!!! And I'm not feeling your Asian bowl cut either

*nicole*, the outfit and shoes do not go together!


----------



## babysweetums

its called the romaine


----------



## sara999

well nicole was doing a photoshoot, i doubt she picked teh wardrobe


----------



## babysweetums

^ exactly, and i think its cute, dont see whats wrong with it?


----------



## savvysgirl

Nicole looks great!!


----------



## alyssa08

OMG nicole looks splendid! I love the whole look. there are shoes that would look better with the outfit but I still like it.


----------



## cts900

kett said:


> Ok this totally looks like something that Joan Collins would wear but I LOVE it.



LOL!  _Totally_ Joan Collins!!

I love the style on Nicole (though I could NEVER pull it off myself)....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Does anyone know Rihanna's dress style name?

Jessica in OTK Botte Flats(?)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Zoe Saldana


----------



## PANda_USC

*zoe*'s dress is so cute!


----------



## kittenslingerie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Does anyone know Rihanna's dress style name?
> 
> Jessica in OTK Botte Flats(?)



I know that aren't CL's but those tan suede boots on the left are sooo cute. I'm not loving the pirate tops of the flat boots otherwise they'd be cute.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Zoe looks really cute and innocent in that dress. Her legs remind me of my own.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Zoe is so gorgeous!  (I can't believe she's around my age...30-something !)  She looks like she's 25!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I need Rhianna's Nude Pigalles!!!!


----------



## ShoeNoob

LavenderIce said:


>



Lol at the tighty whities on the photographer


----------



## ShoeNoob

And Nicole looks great. She's not so stick-thin anymore like she used to be. Adorable outfit!


----------



## iloveredsoles

I love Zoe and Nicole. They both look amazing.
I also think that Nicole's outfit totally works with those shoes!


----------



## kett

Zoe looks gorgeous.


----------



## elfgirl

I think motherhood has really agreed with Nicole. She looks great.

Zoe is just gorgeous, period.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Zoe is perfection. Love her.


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton wearing Pigalles:


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Fetilo :


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

misselizabeth22 said:


> I need Rhianna's Nude Pigalles!!!!


You and me both!! I am about the same skin tone as Rihanna and always shied away from nudes because of them not being my nude. I can't believe I never even tried nude on, but I will now!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ BH has nude pigalles.


----------



## ikaesmallz

Dita wears her CLs so gracefully all the time!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita in the martini glass--Eugenie






Beaute Strass


----------



## LavenderIce

Lori Laughlin


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love Dita's shoes!


----------



## ikaesmallz

madamelizaking said:


> Can't find a pic of what shoes she's wearing (working on it)
> 
> BUT LOOK AT THE TOP OF THE CAKE!!
> 
> That is by far the best Shoe/Cake piece i've seen! Most of the time they looked deformed!!



AHHHH amazing!!


----------



## kml2887

I love the color of Nicky Hilton's dress.  She looks so pretty.  

Normally I wouldn't like the lace dress with the lace Fetilos but Dita totally rocks it.


----------



## Vodkaine

Wow.. Dita sure gained some weight and she is just beyond awesome !  Ahh La vie à Paris !


----------



## LavenderIce

Olivia Munn


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Simpson


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ BH has nude pigalles.


Thanks. I need to find the same color nude to try on to see if I like the color on me and then proceed to order.


----------



## katran26

LavenderIce said:


> Olivia Munn




I can't see but is this supposed to be nude or white? I don't know if I like how they look with one someone that tan..


----------



## ikaesmallz

Olivia Munn's outfit is very nicely put together. Simple, but classy. My DH is madly in love with her LOL! She's like every gamer's dreamgirl!


----------



## alyssa08

who is jessica with the flat boots? she is extremely gorgeous.

lori wears the helmuts perfectly.

STILL in love with nicole's whole look. I envy the natural texture of her hair.


----------



## Marisa783

^jessica white...she's a model


----------



## kittenslingerie

LavenderIce said:


> Olivia Munn



She's on here alot. Who is this chick out of curiosity?


----------



## alyssa08

she's a show host on g4. it's a videogaming channel on tv.


----------



## harlow2424

What shoes is she wearing? I didn't catch that part


----------



## meaghan<3

^^Looks like Nude Nappa Feticha


----------



## harlow2424

meaghan<3 said:


> ^^Looks like Nude Nappa Feticha


 

Thank you...They are so pretty


----------



## Marisa783

olivia munn is also in iron man 2


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ she sure is. she plays a villain. I think it's her first break into movies.


----------



## ilostmychoo

LavenderIce said:


> Dita in the martini glass--Eugenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaute Strass



Oh I love this dress.. can anybody ID please?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks ladies, I've been curious who Olivia Munn was because she seems to be on here alot.


----------



## sara999

here is a shot from inside christina aguilera's closet from a recent magazine...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ sigh you know what she has in her closet?

Calypos...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

her poor shoes are just thrown like that?? I think she should give them to me, especially her Calypsos. I'll take such good care of them lol


----------



## nillacobain

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> her poor shoes are just thrown like that?? I think she should give them to me, especially her Calypsos. I'll take such good care of them lol


 
I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## sara999

she has showcased her closet before and it wasn't like that...these are all from a GMA images source, the rest of her house looks pretty cool. i love this shot of her cls and her son's converse


----------



## jancedtif

^So cute!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love that pic!


----------



## cts900

sara999 said:


> love this shot of her cls and her son's converse



Having a toddler boy myself...this one brought tears.  So precious!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I remember seeing this pic and just about died!! I have ALWAYS loved her collection.


----------



## lilmissb

Love that pic of the shoes side by side *Sara*, so cute!


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I remember seeing this pic and just about died!! I have ALWAYS loved her collection.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I can only hope and pray my closet with look like that one day....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Amen! *Naked!*


----------



## Alicesandra

Now thats what a girl wants!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vodkaine

More celebrity shoesings:

[URL="http://gracemagazine.wordpress.com/2008/06/17/"]http://gracemagazine.wordpress.com/2008/06/17/
[/URL]

Plus.. Nicole pictures.. topic related =)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

she has my neurones :cry:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eww, Nicole's closet is a mess!


----------



## BellaShoes

Second that! Jimmy Hoffa could be hiding in there!


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots:


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## clothingguru

oh ive seen that shot of Christina's closet!!! I want to mimic it exactly some day! haha in my dream world! I love the velvet pink drape! And most of all THE SHOES!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Elisa Sednaoui


 



Kristin Cavallari


----------



## nillacobain

I'm loving Kristin's outfit!


----------



## sara999

i love when she wears shoes that keep her renegade toes in check, she's quite pretty (when i'm not being distracted by her toes!)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lol renegade toes


----------



## Nereavi

Myleene Klass











Emma Stone


----------



## savvysgirl

I never tire of looking at Christinas shoe display


----------



## harlow2424

OMG Christina's closet...I have that picture in a magazine somewhere. I forgot how amazng it was and how jealous I am...


----------



## LavenderIce

Denise Richards looks like her legs lost a fight with self-tanner


----------



## LavenderIce

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Denise Richards looks like her legs lost a fight with self-tanner



:lolots:


----------



## LavenderIce

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> Denise Richards looks like her legs lost a fight with self-tanner


 

OMG gross!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nadja Borlin check out the Titis on her, and the shoes aren't bad either.    I feel so dirty writing that.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie in Cathedrale


----------



## Vodkaine

X tina closet : Dislike the leopard on the floor. 
Cavalieri : Love the shoes, not the color.
Michelle : Wait a minute ... NO. This has to be for a role right .. like it's a wig and all.. MUST BE ! =o


----------



## sara999

yeah. it's for her part on gossip girl.


----------



## surlygirl

omg ... I am on the floor wailing for that Chanel tote that Michelle T. is carrying! it's soooo gorgeous and smooshy and big and with the big fur coat!!!! love. it's just looks so rich!


----------



## jancedtif

^ I have the shoes, now all I need is the coat, bag, and lifestyle, and I'll be set!


----------



## sara999

dita (a bit risque)


----------



## lilmissb

Denise's legs are GROSS!

LOL Lav!

Love Nicole! 

Michelle looks like Avril Lavigne with the blonde hair!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Had Denise Richard's invested in Mystic Tan's Hyper Moist, she wouldn't be a streaky mess.


----------



## noah8077

LavenderIce said:


> Nadja Borlin check out the Titis on her, and the shoes aren't bad either.    I feel so dirty writing that.



I  her!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ me too!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I know you do noah!  I was thinking of you when I saw the picture.


----------



## LornaLou

YAY! I have a celeb shoe twin  I have no idea who she is though but I still loooooove the Clic Clac.



sunshinequeen said:


> Elisa Sednaoui


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> Michelle Trachtenberg


I love this look so much!


----------



## noah8077

LavenderIce said:


> I know you do noah!  I was thinking of you when I saw the picture.



Am I that bad?  LOL!  Maybe because I have to say that EVERY time I see her picture!  I just remember her from good old Days of Our Lives.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ with Brady!


----------



## noah8077

Yes!


----------



## drizall

LavenderIce said:


> Michelle Trachtenberg


 

I LOVEEEEE her loubs and her Chanel!


----------



## Vodkaine

LornaLou said:


> YAY! I have a celeb shoe twin  I have no idea who she is though but I still loooooove the Clic Clac.



She's an actress and Mister Louboutin is her Godfather .. u_u


----------



## ShoeNoob

Michelle Trachtenberg looks kinda like a well-dressed Avril Lavigne there. Good look!


----------



## Jönathan

sunshinequeen said:


> Elisa Sednaoui
> 
> 
> Kristin Cavallari


Kristin looks great...love the outfit. The Miss Clichy Booties are nice at least no crazy toes!


----------



## LavenderIce

Heidi Klum


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I thought Nicole looked so cute last night! I especially like her hair in that bun!


----------



## carlinha

is heidi pregnant AGAIN?  :weird:

i LOVE nicole richie, her purple dress and the one above are STUNNING.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
I was thinking the SAME thing..
Hmm


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe it is just because satin is a very unforgiving fabric. If she is  Goodness!


----------



## nillacobain

^^I just think she has gained some weight ... anyway, she's still stunning.


----------



## Ayala

Were pants optional for Heidi though?  Maybe it's the fact that she has amazing legs, or the heels plus short dress combo, but I am thinking there is such thing as too short.


----------



## legaldiva

I saw Valentine's Day this weekend ... TONS of CLs!!!!

I love Lori Laughlin in those Helmuts & I love it even more when celebs rock the classic styles!!


----------



## annamoon

What do you mean by crazy toes?





			
				Jönathan;14522682 said:
			
		

> Kristin looks great...love the outfit. The Miss Clichy Booties are nice at least no crazy toes!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh no! Not again! Just do a search for Kristin toes so we all do not have to look at them again! Thanks!


----------



## sunshinequeen

LornaLou said:


> YAY! I have a celeb shoe twin  I have no idea who she is though but I still loooooove the Clic Clac.



She's Christian Louboutin's goddaughter.


----------



## Vodkaine

^^ double.


----------



## babysweetums

sunshinequeen said:


> She's Christian Louboutin's goddaughter.


 ooh i never knew that....wow the perks...what a lucky lady!


----------



## Nereavi

Denise Richards bday cake

http://twitpic.com/13u1iy


----------



## PANda_USC

*Michelle T's* outfit is so chic!!

I  *Heidi K*'s eugenies....


----------



## cindy74

mariah carey


----------



## Alegory

no MC no!


----------



## Canarybling

^^ was thinking the same thing! 
I don't know if it's the dress or the silver accessory's with the mettalic nude shoes or just the fact that the dress makes her shoulders and chest look so BIG I don't know it's just wrong.


----------



## mal

^ does she even HAVE a stylist???


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ lol, I don't know, but I would kill for her shoe collection!!!


----------



## Canarybling

Her stylist is not a very good one if she "DOES" have one. I would kill for her shoe closet though the rest of her clothes I definately do not want there is probably more material on on pair of her shoes than there is on any piece of clothing she owns


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Well, according to Nick, there were 15 people in her house helping her get dressed for the Awards! Ultimately, she has a stylist on her payroll but I think Mariah makes the final decision on what she wears. I know, what is the point? But, hey I am sure that stylist get paid a pretty penny to keep her trap shut and agree! (Can you say, yes man?) lol 

I think this is how she always end up wearing the same style dress. Someone need to dress her to balance her top-heaviness out.


----------



## Canarybling

^^ yup well said!


----------



## FullyLoaded

carlinha said:


> is heidi pregnant AGAIN? :weird:
> 
> i LOVE nicole richie, her purple dress and the one above are STUNNING.


 

That AGAIN made me laugh out loud...


----------



## scottsdale92

LavenderIce said:


> Lori Laughlin





She was hot on Full House, and she's still hot now.


----------



## Jönathan

Emmy Rossum wearing Alta Spritney


----------



## CMP86

Emmy looks lovely! I'm loving the whole outfit.


----------



## Canarybling

Those Alta spritneys are soo pretty on! I never really liked them now I want them after seeing them on!


----------



## PANda_USC

*emmy*'s dress is adorable!


----------



## Nieners

Emmy looks great, I love her dress. Who makes it?


----------



## meggyg8r

Nieners said:


> Emmy looks great, I love her dress. Who makes it?


 
Marchesa.


----------



## Nieners

Thanks Meggy


----------



## Jönathan

I like the Cobalt Blue Alta Spritney 






Alessandra Torresani of Syfy' Channel's  "Caprica" BTW, it's a great show.


----------



## iloveredsoles

Those alta spritneys's are really warming up to me!


----------



## elfgirl

I'm surprised we haven't seen more Oscar pictures. DH kept laughing at me scooting up to the TV as presenters walked out to see if they were wearing CLs.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Definitely will be getting the AS if they make it to sales!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jönathan;14535226 said:
			
		

> I like the Cobalt Blue Alta Spritney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alessandra Torresani of Syfy' Channel's  "Caprica" BTW, it's a great show.



I thought these were ugly in the pics of just the shoes, but I LOVE them on the foot. Very cute.


----------



## kett

They are so great in that color ^


----------



## tivogirl

elfgirl said:


> I'm surprised we haven't seen more Oscar pictures. DH kept laughing at me scooting up to the TV as presenters walked out to see if they were wearing CLs.



I did the same! I also went through all the galleries, but there were only a few wearing CLs. Most of the stars wore long dresses this year and nobody got shots of their shoes.


----------



## misselizabeth22

I like the color of the Spritney, however, I think she should have Mystic tanned.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

misselizabeth22 said:


> I like the color of the Spritney, however, I think she should have Mystic tanned.



you and your tanning comments!


----------



## misselizabeth22

She's pale, lol and the bright colors only accentuate it 

Plus Mystic is sunless.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## sunshinequeen

Elisa S.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I do not like those boots on Elisa! Eww.

Kristin, Kristin, Kristin, you are finally getting it right in the shoe department!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Elisa Sednaoui


----------



## sunshinequeen

Katie Couric


----------



## icecreamom

Alessandra Torresani is so pretty!


----------



## iloveredsoles

I need those nude coussins.


----------



## lauren1981

I've got to agree with Kitten on the Cobalt Blue Alta Spritney - I was looking at these the other week and thought they were hideous - turns out I was very very wrong!


----------



## jancedtif

sunshinequeen said:


> Katie Couric


 
Check out Katie being bad a$$!!


----------



## fashion16

^^^Sorry, kind of looks like Katie is trying too hard IMO.


----------



## clothingguru

I LOVE Elisa's black jacket!!!!!! i WANT IT!


----------



## babyb0o

cute pic of pharrell and msr louboutin showing off their red soles


----------



## alyssa08

^^  I love them


----------



## meggyg8r

babyb0o said:


> cute pic of pharrell and msr louboutin showing off their red soles


 
LOVE that photo! How fun!


----------



## Vodkaine

Yay I posted that Pic of ChristianxPharell as a complete newbie like "WHOA ! CHRISTIANS SOLE !! DO WANT !! " everyone said " that the sneakers sole. You Silly  " Love the pic too !

That brunette with AS reminds me of Alice in Wonderland kind of thing .. cute !! =)


----------



## babysweetums

fashion16 said:


> ^^^Sorry, kind of looks like Katie is trying too hard IMO.


 i totally agree, she looks so uncomfortable, what a bad photo...


----------



## babysweetums

on the other han this girl ---> Elisa Sednaoui <----- is soo beautiful and well dressed, im loving it! is she anybody other than cl's goddaughter?


----------



## karwood

Actress America Ferrera wearing Very Jaws:


----------



## karwood

Fashion Designer Georgina Chapman wearing Madame Butterfly


----------



## brintee




----------



## carlinha

georgina chapman is one of those ladies that makes me hate her.... she has everything.... looks, money, body, style... and she seems like a nice person on top of all that!!!  i hate her, but i love her.... 

p.s. is the gal behind wearing poseidons or VG?


----------



## karwood

Bar Rafaeli. I _think_ she is wearing Babels:


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> p.s. is the gal behind wearing poseidons or VG?


 
I tried to find a better pic of the gal behind her, but this is the only one. I don't think she is wearing CL shoes. I don't see any red on her soles, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## sara999

america is so thin! she looks amazing


----------



## PANda_USC

*America*, your shoes are too big on you hun!

*Georgina*, I love your dress! And madame butterflies!! AHH, I'm so excited for CL Fall 2010!!!


----------



## fashion16

^^Agree, America has never looked better. Wowza!


----------



## needloub

Is America wearing "door-knocker" earrings.  Yuck...I never liked them in the 80s/90s, don't like them now...


----------



## Aikandy

Awwww, CLs and ZagBag 


karwood said:


> Bar Rafaeli. I _think_ she is wearing Babels:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

are those studded biancas on LL???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> are those studded biancas on LL???


 
I don't think those are CL.


----------



## ikaesmallz

PANda_USC said:


> *America*, your shoes are too big on you hun!



Funny you mentioned this *panda* bc DH always mentions how celebs usually wear sizes that look like they have space in the back & I said really? I guess I've seen SJP do it sometimes and now America REALLY has space. How can they walk like that??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Aikandy said:


> Awwww, CLs and ZagBag



What kind of bag is it? Sorry, I'm not very purse savvy!


----------



## Star1231

I need those boots now! Hurry Saks, hurry!




sunshinequeen said:


> Elisa S.


----------



## LornaLou

sunshinequeen said:


> She's Christian Louboutin's goddaughter.



Oh wow, that must be amazing for her  I like having her a shoe twin even more now!


----------



## Aikandy

JetSetGo! said:


> What kind of bag is it? Sorry, I'm not very purse savvy!


*Jet*, the bag is Zagliani.  The designer, Mauro Orietti-Carella is a dermatologist who injects the snake skin with silicone, which gives them their buttery feel.I know, I know but they are so fab IRL.


----------



## Vodkaine

I dislike the way this bag look like Hermes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Aikandy said:


> *Jet*, the bag is Zagliani.  The designer, Mauro Orietti-Carella is a dermatologist who injects the snake skin with silicone, which gives them their buttery feel.I know, I know but they are so fab IRL.
> View attachment 1045383
> View attachment 1045378
> 
> View attachment 1045377
> View attachment 1045380



Thanks! I need to go to handbag school, now that I've got my Masters in shoes.


----------



## elfgirl

ikaesmallz said:


> Funny you mentioned this *panda* bc DH always mentions how celebs usually wear sizes that look like they have space in the back & I said really? I guess I've seen SJP do it sometimes and now America REALLY has space. How can they walk like that??



A lot of times, especially for awards and galas, the outfits and shoes are ordered by the stylists and shipped to whoever is going to wear them.  I'd assumed that in cases like this, they probably ordered America's shoes in her "normal" size and the wonky CL sizing meant she ended up with something too large.  Granted, shoes, if I understand correctly, are often sent in a range of sizes so you'd think she'd have found one that fit better, but maybe not...


----------



## elfgirl

Star1231 said:


> I need those boots now! Hurry Saks, hurry!



Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like the idea of everyone seeing my smooshed toes... :s


----------



## meggyg8r

elfgirl said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like the idea of everyone seeing my smooshed toes... :s


 
Me either :s

However, you could put some funky socks like the ones in the Fox in Socks thread underneath and they'd look pretty funky  They'd probably look pretty cool with some lace stockings as well.


----------



## elfgirl

meggyg8r said:


> Me either :s
> 
> However, you could put some funky socks like the ones in the Fox in Socks thread underneath and they'd look pretty funky  They'd probably look pretty cool with some lace stockings as well.



True!  I'm seeing more and more intricately patterned tights popping up, so there'll be tons to choose from!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I don't think those are CL.


wishful thinking. well....there are some older studded styles coming back in upcoming seasons.....i can hardly wait!


----------



## annamoon

Love the boots, have not seen them anywhere, are they this years?



sunshinequeen said:


> Elisa S.


----------



## Nico3327

^ They are available for pre-order at saks.com


----------



## ShoeNoob

elfgirl said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like the idea of everyone seeing my smooshed toes... :s



And those particular boots are just... odd to me :s They're see-through but "baggy" at the same time (like transparent rain boots, kwim?) I could be very, very, VERY wrong about this (if you guys saw the way I dress 90% of the time, you wouldn't take ANY of my fashion words seriously , but I don't think the see-through shoe thing will be more than a brief fad. 

I've seen other CLs that I've hated, but when I've seen them modeled by some of you, it's completely changed my mind because they look so much better on, though!


----------



## beduina

Hi girls,
i know this is old but, i always wondered if these were made for her or they were actually part of the collection at the time, it's just i never got to see them in the boutiques

Better pics on the link below
http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/04_01/ColeenBraceletSPREX_608x793.jpg


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^i think these were actually available to the public.  i believe i may have seen them on ebay at some point


----------



## Nico3327

Yup.  They look like the blue/yellow architek.


----------



## elfgirl

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^i think these were actually available to the public.  i believe i may have seen them on ebay at some point



In fact, I think there was a pair posted to D&S in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## kett

I'm not in love with the boots, either. They looked ok on the Saks website when they had that video playing that modeled those boots, the Piques, the bianca slings and the studded loafers (forgot their name). I don't just love them with the outfit above, though.

I think I withhold judgment until I see them worn in a few different ways.


----------



## LavenderIce

elfgirl said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like the idea of everyone seeing my smooshed toes... :s


 
ITA!  It's the reason why I shy away from sheer chiffon (Ambrosina, Mouche Zeppa), sheer mesh and lace (Fetilo) styles.  There's no hiding my "bear claws" as my friend called them.   I like my CLs to flatter and accentuate my foot.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

elfgirl said:


> A lot of times, especially for awards and galas, the outfits and shoes are ordered by the stylists and shipped to whoever is going to wear them.  I'd assumed that in cases like this, they probably ordered America's shoes in her "normal" size and the wonky CL sizing meant she ended up with something too large.  Granted, shoes, if I understand correctly, are often sent in a range of sizes so you'd think she'd have found one that fit better, but maybe not...


Or, she did like most of the ladies here do... They did not have her size but she had to have them and wore them as is because she loved them so!


Hmmm... got to get one of those ZagBag's!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

As far as the, sheer, baggy, rainboots, no go for me! That is just too much stuff going on with one boot. Less is more. Either sheer or baggy! Not both! Maybe if seen on normal size legs I will change my mind.


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Or, she did like most of the ladies here do... They did not have her size but she had to have them and wore them as is because she loved them so!



HA! True. Although, in that case, maybe we should send her a link to the CL survival thread and some ball-of-foot inserts?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Somebody get her on the phone! lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## brintee

OMG the little girl is so freakin cute!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

She is sooo adorable!! LoL that little girl reminds me of Zara doing whatever she can to get down on the floor...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What was the little girl trying to get at on the floor?! LOL


----------



## ikaesmallz

LavenderIce said:


> Kelly Rutherford



I  her whole ensemble here


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *Kelly* looks great.  I actually met her in Saks NYC in December.  She was trying on CLs at the time too!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I don't like Kelly's grey dress with grey shoes, too matchy matchy for me. I do however think she has the perfect foot for declics, they look stunning on her feet.


----------



## meggyg8r

madamelizaking said:


> She is sooo adorable!! LoL that little girl reminds me of Zara doing whatever she can to get down on the floor...


 
She's even got the adorable Zara cheeks!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Really *duke*? Was she snobby or actually cordial?

It is quite matchy matchy *kittens* but I think her loubs are dark enough to provide some sort of contrast with the dress.


----------



## danae

Kristen Stewart on Jay Leno... Is it a You You strass?





http://www.popsugar.com/Photo-Kristen-Stewart-7704299?page=0,0,0


----------



## brintee

Studio maybe?


----------



## carlinha

it looks like the studio


----------



## LavenderIce

Stacey Kiebler


----------



## ikaesmallz

Yea it looks like studios on Kristen.

Stacey looks gorgeous!


----------



## tiaB40

Aikandy said:


> *Jet*, the bag is Zagliani.  The designer, Mauro Orietti-Carella is a dermatologist who injects the snake skin with silicone, which gives them their buttery feel.I know, I know but they are so fab IRL.
> View attachment 1045383
> View attachment 1045378
> 
> View attachment 1045377
> View attachment 1045380



thank you for that info!  i've been wondering about those bags ever since i saw one (i think) on _Real Housewives of ATL_


----------



## nillacobain

Here's a couple of better pics of KStew:










SOURCE


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ she's so awkward looking all the time.


----------



## cts900

^^If she would just pull those shoulders back!! C'mon!!


----------



## nillacobain

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ she's so awkward looking all the time.


 
I agree.


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ she's so awkward looking all the time.



Agreed. Maybe that's why I end up feeling uncomfortable whenever I see a picture of her? Not trying to be mean, honestly. She just strikes me the wrong way, I guess.


----------



## lilmissb

It's weird to see kstew in a dress. It'd be ok if she stood straight and maybe did something with the hair and put some lip gloss on. I can see she's got studio makeup on but it's not great. The head and body don't match and from what I can see she's committed one of my cardinal sins - no polished toesies with peeptoed shoes! 

disclaimer: I still love her though...


----------



## alyssa08

yay, kelly! I love her and we're shoe twins 

I feel bad for kristen. she's just awkward in the spotlight. loved her in that coral herve leger with the black vertical lines from last year though.. she looked spectacular!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
I can't get past her being the awkward sickly girl in Panic Room.


----------



## purseinsanity

I want Stacey Kiebler's legs.  With shoes attached would be even better.


----------



## nillacobain

alyssa08 said:


> yay, kelly! I love her and we're shoe twins
> 
> I feel bad for kristen. she's just awkward in the spotlight. *loved her in that coral herve leger with the black vertical lines from last year though.. she looked spectacular*!


 
I agree.


----------



## cindy74

kirsten reminds me of  a britney song   Im not a girl ........ not yet a women .
She is trying but her face is tooo girly for the look


----------



## Tygriss

Dita posted these on her twitter... she's not wearing them yet... but they are soo pretty!!

Dita's Catwoman!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eep! Strass heeled Catwomans!!!


----------



## compulsive

^


----------



## surlygirl

and *surly *has finally found her DIY project!!!


----------



## Marisa783

Tygriss said:


> Dita posted these on her twitter... she's not wearing them yet... but they are soo pretty!!
> 
> Dita's Catwoman!




wow those are amazing! i love them in jazz!


----------



## NYCBelle

ugh she's so annoying...i was uncomfortable watching this interview. at least those CLs made up for her awkwardness yet i feel like she shouldn't be wearing them LOL bleh



nillacobain said:


> Here's a couple of better pics of KStew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE


----------



## NYCBelle

Alexis from the Real Housewives of the OC was wearing some fabulous CLs on the reunion last night...any of you girls watch it?

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-orange-county/photos/oc-reunion-special-part-1

Pics 9 and 12

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-orange-county/photos/oc-reunion-special-part-2

pic 1


----------



## savvysgirl

surlygirl said:


> and *surly *has finally found her DIY project!!!



YAY! Thats my project too


----------



## Dukeprincess

NYCBelle said:


> Alexis from the Real Housewives of the OC was wearing some fabulous CLs on the reunion last night...any of you girls watch it?
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-orange-county/photos/oc-reunion-special-part-1
> 
> Pics 9 and 12
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-orange-county/photos/oc-reunion-special-part-2
> 
> pic 1


 
I did! She was wearing the Top La, I believe.


----------



## Vodkaine

Indeed .. that girl is annoying. She does not even know how to speak publicly.


----------



## surlygirl

savvysgirl said:


> YAY! Thats my project too



 I'll be seeing you in the DIY thread, *savvs*!


----------



## nillacobain

Here's a video about Dita's Catwomans and Youplis:


----------



## Noegirl05

Engins!!!!


There are 7 pics! 

http://coolspotters.com/shoes/chris...spike-patent-pump/photos_videos#medium-414686


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMFG!!!! Black leather Youpli's?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noegirl05 said:


> Engins!!!!
> 
> 
> There are 7 pics!
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/shoes/chris...spike-patent-pump/photos_videos#medium-414686


I like the Red/Black combo even more!!!


----------



## Vodkaine

These Dita shoes have been discussed many many times.. Plus she already worn her Catwomen since they were custom made for her Crazy Horse Paris shows.. anyway. Plus she has the same Youpli in silver, too.


----------



## Aikandy

^And everytime is more fabulous than the next - alot of folk here heart Dita.  Noone is forced to engage in Dita discussions if they dont want to "...anyway..."

^^*Jimmy*, I agree, the black red combo is my fave in this style.


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> and *surly *has finally found her DIY project!!!






savvysgirl said:


> YAY! Thats my project too




I can't wait to see both finished projects!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Aikandy said:


> ^And everytime is more fabulous than the next - alot of folk here heart Dita. Noone is forced to engage in Dita discussions if they dont want to "...anyway..."


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aikandy said:


> ^And everytime is more fabulous than the next - alot of folk here heart Dita.  Noone is forced to engage in Dita discussions if they dont want to "...anyway..."
> 
> ^^*Jimmy*, I agree, the black red combo is my fave in this style.


THANK YOU and mine too!


----------



## Vodkaine

Wow. Hold on. No need to quote a word of mine to exploit it ironically. What I meant was that the thread regarding Louboutin in press / media footage is already full of data; along with this present thread, where Dita is always a very welcome submission, as I assume we're all craving for her sense of glamour !


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE that video of Msr Louboutin talking about Dita's shoes! Those catwomen are INSANE!!! I wish I had a pair to strass...


----------



## alyssa08

ughh I want to know what he's saying! the youplis are amazing.


----------



## cindy74

I loveee the youplis


----------



## sara999

i didn't know dita had youpli's in silver, i'd love a picture!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Aikandy said:


> ^And everytime is more fabulous than the next - alot of folk here heart Dita.  Noone is forced to engage in Dita discussions if they dont want to "...anyway..."


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sara999 said:


> i didn't know dita had youpli's in silver, i'd love a picture!


 
There is one in MM7s photo album


----------



## Vodkaine

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> There is one in MM7s photo album



Yes, indded, Thank you very much Naked. So I join.. The gorgeous silver youpli pair Dita owns along with the catwomen she was wearing during the Crazy Horse numbers, but also for the Eurovision contest.


----------



## elfgirl

I want a pair of black leather Youplis. _*MUST HAVE.*_


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ you can SO them!


----------



## babysweetums

ooomg black eather youplis....wow is that a double platform on the silver ones?.....SOLD!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Babysweetums - I was thinking the same thing about the double platform, you beat me to it! Are they really still called Youpli's since they have the double platform?


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Babysweetums - I was thinking the same thing about the double platform, you beat me to it! Are they really still called Youpli's since they have the double platform?



yeah i wasn't sure if it was still called the YOUPLI.  but i would LOVE the double platform version as well


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Uh oh!!! I smell trouble brewing!! lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Maybe they're called Youpli Zeppa or Alta Youpli?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I like the name Alta Youpli best! lol


----------



## carlinha

*Alta Youpli!!!!* 

hahahahaha *jimmy*, no i'm behaving


----------



## jancedtif

carlinha said:


> here's dita's twitter pic:
> *"Waiting on set...Would a trapeze artist wear these?? She would if she were in the Louboutin dream world!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some combination of light rose and rose AB to me....
> i am so jealous of her... she gets ALL the love....



Now just how in the hell did I miss this?!   Beautiful!


----------



## Vodkaine

I don't know if the silver Youpli has a particular name but in the Vogue Video Christian just says " It's a deisgn, Dita, also owns in Silver. Youpli. "

I go for HYPER YOUPLI ! =D


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jancedtif said:


> now just how in the hell did i miss this?!  Beautiful!


 
wow!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Gosh Dita's waist is insane!!! And her loubs are just


----------



## lilmissb

Those silver alta youplis are GORGEOUS!!! She must spend a gazillion dollars on shoes and clothes every year!


----------



## Vodkaine

lilmissb said:


> Those silver alta youplis are GORGEOUS!!! She must spend a gazillion dollars on shoes and clothes every year!



She is a saver, really. I can tell you that =) Especially since she's living in Paris half of the year ..


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lilmissb said:


> Those silver alta youplis are GORGEOUS!!! She must spend a gazillion dollars on shoes and clothes every year!


Some celebs don't even have to spend money on clothes and shoes! Ugh! I hate em'! lol


----------



## Canarybling

Oh I love the silver youpli's does anyone know the RRP for youpli's so I cn try work out how much a SO would be? Thanks X


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Canarybling said:


> Oh I love the silver youpli's does anyone know the RRP for youpli's so I cn try work out how much a SO would be? Thanks X


 
I think either 1395 or 1495.


----------



## carlinha

Canarybling said:


> Oh I love the silver youpli's does anyone know the RRP for youpli's so I cn try work out how much a SO would be? Thanks X



*canary* they retailed $1395

i inquired about SO-ing the youpli, and motcomb UK said it was possible, for 1112 GBP (approx $1690 USD)... mind you this is the single platform youpli on my avatar (not the double platform silver one that dita has... i don't know if that's available for SO)


----------



## Canarybling

Wow! I don't know that I would wear them enough for $1690 UsD that's like 2 grand in AUD I think I'd rather buy a couple of pairs for that price that I'd wear more, though they are gorgeous! And you lady's wear them so well. X thanks naked and carlinha!


----------



## september gurl

Vodkaine said:


> Yes, indded, Thank you very much Naked. So I join.. The gorgeous silver youpli pair Dita owns along with the catwomen she was wearing during the Crazy Horse numbers, but also for the Eurovision contest.



I just adore Dita.  I love her retro glam style.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Nitonimoi red/black combo


----------



## foxycleopatra

Abbey Lee Kershaw in Supra Fifre boots


----------



## Vodkaine

foxycleopatra said:


> Nitonimoi red/black combo
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_kz5ka4IpcO1qa1yeso1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1268640863&Signature=L0OO8Wz8i3m1lVoHkXt4I9%2BzfmQ%3D





Where is the whip ?  =D


----------



## sara999

foxy is that tommy's photography?? he's such a great artist


----------



## Stephanie***

Isn't this the Louboutin clutch?


----------



## sara999

one of the olsen twins...


----------



## sara999

katie cassidy


----------



## Stephanie***

foxycleopatra said:


> Nitonimoi red/black combo
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_kz5ka4IpcO1qa1yeso1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1268640863&Signature=L0OO8Wz8i3m1lVoHkXt4I9%2BzfmQ%3D


 
Those are so hot!! I love the combo! blue/black are hot too!


----------



## elfgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ you can SO them!



HEE. Is it sad that I'd be more likely to SO black nappa Youplis than the lizard Clichys I wanted, even though they'd end up close to the same price?  

I'll have to wait until *carlinha *updates the SO list in the shopping subforum to decide. It's not available for SO according to the list that's up right now.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

elfgirl said:


> HEE. Is it sad that I'd be more likely to SO black nappa Youplis than the lizard Clichys I wanted, even though they'd end up close to the same price?
> 
> I'll have to wait until *carlinha *updates the SO list in the shopping subforum to decide. It's not available for SO according to the list that's up right now.


 
Just because it's not ON the list doesn't mean you CAN'T do it. Work with Mount St, they said it was available. 

Good luck!


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Just because it's not ON the list doesn't mean you CAN'T do it. Work with Mount St, they said it was available.
> 
> Good luck!



AGREED.  Mount St. had already inquired with the Paris atelier for me and they said YES, for the price i quoted (1112 GBP which is roughly $1690 USD).


----------



## Vodkaine

Yes on Jessica Biel; the clutch is a Louboutin, called KHEOPS.


----------



## TwiggyStar

sara999 said:


> one of the olsen twins...



Thats Ashley


----------



## sara999

thanks!!! sometimes i can tell them apart and sometimes i cannot, i don't see photos of them together often enough!


----------



## LavenderIce

Brooke Burke


----------



## LavenderIce

Mel B.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Moss


----------



## LavenderIce

Sorry these are not HQ, but are halfsies--Kate Moss


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Mel B.


 
OMG, did she really shave half of her head?


----------



## icecreamom

^ It looks like she did, OMG my jaw dropped when I saw that pic


----------



## nillacobain

icecreamom said:


> ^ It looks like she did, *OMG my jaw dropped when I saw that pic*


 
Same here!


----------



## sara999

it's like this new celeb trend...i SO don't get it


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> it's like this new celeb trend...i SO don't get it


 
I could barely stand Rihanna's hair (but they suit her style better) but Mel B's ... I just don't get it neither!


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Especially since aside from the stupid hair, Mel B looks fantastic! That dress is gorgeous


----------



## noah8077

LavenderIce said:


>




I guess I didn't notice the hair right away, I was thinking the other woman's feet looked awfully wide in her shoes.  No bueno.


----------



## lilmissb

^ Same here noah! I couldn't believe how many toes were sticking out of the peep toe.


----------



## katmcpheefan91

Katie is so beautiful. I love her dress & shoes.


----------



## iMunz

Wow everyone in that group looks awful! and Robin Antin should really stop with the lip injections!


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ totally agree with you *imunz*! 

Kate Moss is truly a supermodel.


----------



## JetSetGo!

iMunz said:


> *Wow everyone in that group looks awful!* and Robin Antin should really stop with the lip injections!



Seriously. It's a pretty sad bunch.


----------



## Canarybling

Kate moss looks gorgeous in them pics love the tutu style dresses


----------



## PANda_USC

*leona lewis*, those non-CL shoes are not flattering on you! But you're still gorgeous hun!


----------



## Vodkaine

Ewwww....


----------



## Canarybling




----------



## Speedah

LavenderIce said:


> Mel B.



Hot mess x 3 =


----------



## alyssa08

omg that photoshoot is amazing. kate looks spectacular.


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm late to the game but those silver "Alta" Youplis  are AMAZING!!!! What a gorgeous color!

*elfgirl*, you should definitely inquire about SOing a pair.. they are so divine!!


----------



## september gurl

Mena Suvari  wearing Macerena. 











I think they look really cute on. I've had my heart set on getting a pair of Almeria's for this spring/summer, but I may get Macerena's instead...or why not both?


----------



## nillacobain

september gurl said:


> Mena Suvari wearing Macerena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cute on. I've had my heart set on getting a pair of Almeria's for this spring/summer, but I may get Macerena's instead...or why not both?


 
I've loved her in "Six Feet Under" - she looks great here! I love these Macarenas: I think the chains give them an "edgy" wibe.


----------



## sara999

yeah i've been a big mena fan for ages...since american beauty or before! i do like the macerenas, i wasn't sure i would!


----------



## september gurl

sara999 said:


> yeah i've been a big mena fan for ages...since american beauty or before! i do like the macerenas, i wasn't sure i would!



Me too. I think this is the first time I've seen them on someone. I've seen them at Barney's, but was not sure...now, I'm sold!


----------



## jancedtif

september gurl said:


> Mena Suvari  wearing Macerena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cute on. I've had my heart set on getting a pair of Almeria's for this spring/summer, but I may get Macerena's instead...or why not both?



She looks terrific - so casual and chic!  Can anyone id her bag?  TIA!


----------



## meggyg8r

Loving the Macerena! Looks like I've got a wedge to stalk this season! Maybe in brown though.. I already have black Bilbao wedges!


----------



## carlinha

the macarenas totally look awesome!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am definitely getting a pair (or two) of the Macarena's! I tried them on at Saks and they were so cute. I think I want both black and white. I am going to wait to see if they make it to sales though because I do not think they will be that hard to find.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^you know they also come in lavender


----------



## carlinha

^enabler!!!  but yes *jimmy*, they should make it to sales i think!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh yeah, I forgot about lavender!! I thought I remember seeing light blue somewhere also?? Maybe I can get lavender and white since I have enough black shoes! lol


----------



## NYCBelle

wow i'm sure Dita doesn't even pay a dime for her Loubies 

http://twitpic.com/gpzug


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ I was thinking she didn't have to either! 

Not my style but very nice!


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^ I was thinking she didn't have to either!
> 
> Not my style but very nice!



Ditto.  I think she's kind of his "muse" in a way. Most designers have favorite clients, but I think he really gets a kick out of making things for her in particular.  It certainly gives him a way to do some of the more outrageous designs that wouldn't work for retail sale.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Muse indeed!


----------



## Nico3327

This is way late, but I'm pretty sure MM7's photo caption calls these the Very Limited.



LavenderIce said:


> Maybe they're called Youpli Zeppa or Alta Youpli?


----------



## carlinha

Nico3327 said:


> This is way late, but I'm pretty sure MM7's photo caption calls these the Very Limited.




i think he just means they're very limited....


----------



## Nico3327

^ahhh...gotcha!  :shame:


----------



## NYCBelle

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Muse indeed!


 

LOL if he needs some every day girls as his muses he doesn't need to look further than TPF


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

We could only dream!!


----------



## NYCBelle

jimmyshoogirl said:


> We could only dream!!


 

 i know...


----------



## carlinha

NYCBelle said:


> wow i'm sure Dita doesn't even pay a dime for her Loubies
> 
> http://twitpic.com/gpzug



i agree i don't think she pays a dime either... can you just imagine her shoe closet


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> i agree i don't think she pays a dime either... can you just imagine her shoe closet



i think i read somewhere that no one gets their CLs for free...at least free from the company


----------



## meggyg8r

the Macerenas come in white and lavender too!! Ohhh man. Any other colors you girls know of??


----------



## NYCBelle

carlinha said:


> i agree i don't think she pays a dime either... can you just imagine her shoe closet


 

i know she needs to post a picture of that!! i wonder if she'll beat Mariah's shoe closet...that was insane.


----------



## september gurl

Emma Roberts from April's issue of Instyle magazine. I just think she's adorable!


----------



## ikaesmallz

september gurl said:


> Emma Roberts from April's issue of Instyle magazine. I just think she's adorable!



I think she's adorable also! And those ^^ are HOT!!!


----------



## 918Lux

So excited to see someone wearing the Macarenas!  I have them in brown and just LOVE them, they are super comfy and go with everything I have for spring and summer!


----------



## *Magdalena*

meggyg8r said:


> the Macerenas come in white and lavender too!! Ohhh man. Any other colors you girls know of??


 
i also remember seeing them in grey


----------



## september gurl

918Lux said:


> So excited to see someone wearing the Macarenas!  I have them in brown and just LOVE them, they are super comfy and go with everything I have for spring and summer!






Thanks *Lux,* that's all the encouragement I need to buy a pair. I'm probably going to go with a black pair. I've been going back and forth between Almeria & Macernas...Macerenas it is!


----------



## mayer2816

The classy Jen Aniston in ..? (I don't know the style name)






Man, I'd kill for those legs!!


----------



## Nico3327

^ they look like beige croc NP (or SP)....


----------



## september gurl

mayer2816 said:


> The classy Jen Aniston in ..? (I don't know the style name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'd kill for those legs!!



She was wearing these on Live with Regis & Kelly this morning.


----------



## PANda_USC

*emma roberts* is adorable! She has a gorgeous smile, just like her aunt, Julia.

*Aniston*, looks fab!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^Jen Aniston was also wearing those on Good Morning America!


----------



## Vodkaine

To those of you thinking that Dita is having her shoes for free let me tell you, that she does not. Particularly on very special orders. She agreed many times to say that she is a savy girl, and that she spends most of her money on vintage lingerie or her shows needs. That includes footwear and accessories...  Plus, as an artisan myself, I would not 'give away' the result of my work as a gift 'just because the customer is a friend or a celebrity'. If you were a pedi/mani pro would you think it's ok to have your bestie at your salon for a free treatmen everyday or so ?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ can she please order a pair of red velvet calypsos size 38.5??

I'd gladly pay if only they would make me a pair


----------



## mayer2816

Jennifer Love






and.. 





I'm not sure if the one on the right is a celeb, but the left one is WAG Claudine Keane wearing Balmain  and her mom perhaps?? wore Eugenie!! Gorgeous!

Resse Witherspoon in Ambrosina


----------



## 918Lux

september gurl said:


> Thanks *Lux,* that's all the encouragement I need to buy a pair. I'm probably going to go with a black pair. I've been going back and forth between Almeria & Macernas...Macerenas it is!



  No problem!  I want a black pair as well, seriously, they go with everything, from cute spring dresses to jeans...I will be getting a lot of milage out of these babies!



That pic of Jen Aniston is to die for...she always has great style!


----------



## mayer2816

Ashley Olsen in Pigalles Patent 120


----------



## beduina

They are both in Balmain , shame her mum's outfit doesn't do justice to the jacket 
I love those Eugenie...


----------



## madamelizaking

Seriously, I need to start wearing my Pigalle 120s more..they look so good everytime I see someone wearing them!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Beige/Tan Croc No Prive... 





mayer2816 said:


> The classy Jen Aniston in ..? (I don't know the style name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'd kill for those legs!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Forget CL's for a minute (!!) ... those Balmains  One day .....


----------



## PANda_USC

woowww..those purple eugenies,


----------



## *Magdalena*

Claudine looks beautiful and I love her outfit, but her mom is one hot mess. way too much going on....when it comes to glitter, crystals, etc....less is more!!!! but I'd steal her purple Eugenes. they are gorgeous!


----------



## mayer2816

savvysgirl said:


> Forget CL's for a minute (!!) ... those Balmains  One day .....



I think I can just forget about the real ones Savvy, since there's no way I can afford them .. but I bought the 'inspired look' for $40....

Hmm, maybe one day you and I will be lucky enough to get those babies *finger crossed*


----------



## mayer2816

savvysgirl said:


> Forget CL's for a minute (!!) ... those Balmains  One day .....



I think I can just forget about the real ones Savvy, since there's no way I can afford them .. but I bought the 'inspired look' for $40....


Hmm, maybe one day you and I will be lucky enough to get those babies *finger crossed*


sorry about the double post


----------



## lilmissb

Silly of me not ot have made the connection between Emma & Julia! Emma is the girl that played Nancy Drew right? She is adorable.

Reese, Jen A are hot, WAG's mum not so much. JLH is so-so.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Vodkaine said:


> To those of you thinking that Dita is having her shoes for free let me tell you, that she does not. Particularly on very special orders. She agreed many times to say that she is a savy girl, and that she spends most of her money on vintage lingerie or her shows needs. That includes footwear and accessories...  Plus, as an artisan myself, I would not 'give away' the result of my work as a gift 'just because the customer is a friend or a celebrity'. If you were a pedi/mani pro would you think it's ok to have your bestie at your salon for a free treatmen everyday or so ?


I totally understand business as I have to say what you said quite often to friends and family. However, my bestie does not give me anywhere near the publicity that Dita gives to CL and my friends definitely do not reach the masses. So to rephase your question, if a celeb offers to mention me every time she walks out of house, would I give her free shoes? Um, yes.

Comparing a "bestie" and Dita, is really no comparison, IMO. Besides, 
Million dollar diamonds and other things are given away or borrowed (think Oprah) just so the celeb can say where they got it from and get loads of free pub, so definitely not impossible. If she does or does not, we do not know for sure (unless you yourself are Dita, Msr. L, or her accountant), but either way I really do not care because she has lovely shoes regardless. We can speculate. Notice the words "think" and "maybe". Let us have an imagination to think that at least someone get their shoes for free. Way to rain...


----------



## kittenslingerie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I totally understand business as I have to say what you said quite often to friends and family. However, my bestie does not give me anywhere near the publicity that Dita gives to CL and my friends definitely do not reach the masses. So to rephase your question, if a celeb offers to mention me every time she walks out of house, would I give her free shoes? Um, yes.
> 
> Comparing a "bestie" and Dita, is really no comparison, IMO. Besides,
> Million dollar diamonds and other things are given away or borrowed (think Oprah) just so the celeb can say where they got it from and get loads of free pub, so definitely not impossible. If she does or does not, we do not know for sure (unless you yourself are Dita, Msr. L, or her accountant), but either way I really do not care because she has lovely shoes regardless. We can speculate. Notice the words "think" and "maybe". Let us have an imagination to think that at least someone get their shoes for free. Way to rain...



Agree!  I am not a huge Dita fan, but she has an amazing shoe collection and my guess is she gets some "perks" from Msr. Louboutin for sporting so many CL's.


----------



## sara999

i'm nearly positive dita pays for all her shoes, louboutin stated in an interview i think that he doesn't give away shoes to celebs or anyone else (except for maybe that oprah show where oprah gave away a pair of CLs)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

And, I am sure she probably does not mind paying for them. Heck we don't! My point was let us have fun to think of the possibilities. 

But, I do agree with the Muse thing. Because she does have a lot of stuff that is not available for special order or even unheard of!

kittens- the main perk seems to be getting whatever shoe you dream up! lol


----------



## sara999

definitely!!! i wish i was his muse, we could design really off the wall things together! i would love to be a fly on the wall during some of their discussions


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sara999 said:


> definitely!!! i wish i was his muse, we could design really off the wall things together!* i would love to be a fly on the wall during some of their discussions*


You and me both!


----------



## justkell

Old Kim K photoshoot


----------



## carlinha

^ WHOSE SHOE CLOSET IS THAT?!?!??!?  HERS????


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

NONE of the shoes look worn!! WTF?!


----------



## Vodkaine

No.. I don't think it's her closet.. The racks look poor and way too simple to me. It's looks like a runway backstage or something like that.. even the floor looks sad.. And she certainly have a lovely sofa in her closet... Remember Christina Aguilera's ..


----------



## savvysgirl

Ah that rack makes me tingle. Unused red soles ...... and lots of!  



mayer2816 said:


> I think I can just forget about the real ones Savvy, since there's no way I can afford them .. but I bought the 'inspired look' for $40....
> 
> Hmm, maybe one day you and I will be lucky enough to get those babies *finger crossed*



I tried a while back now but i couldnt locate a pair!  They'll come to me one day! (and you i hope!)


----------



## Aniski

mayer2816 said:


> The classy Jen Aniston in ..? (I don't know the style name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'd kill for those legs!!



I watched that interview and the whole time I was trying to figure out what shoe style that was!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Mena* looks so cute 
*Jen* looks flawless.... as usual


----------



## amazigrace

_"I watched that interview and the whole time I was trying to figure out what shoe style that was!!"_ 

Me, too. I kept looking at her shoes, knowing they were CL, but not sure what style. She looks fabulous, and oh, those legs! She's just adorable, that's all there is to it!


----------



## sumnboutme

Jen's shoes look like croc NPs


----------



## justkell

carlinha said:


> ^ WHOSE SHOE CLOSET IS THAT?!?!??!?  HERS????



I believe it's at her mom's old house in her mom's room...but don't quote me on that...in the other pictures you can see the room and it looks like her mom's old room.


----------



## Aniski

amazigrace said:


> _"I watched that interview and the whole time I was trying to figure out what shoe style that was!!"_
> 
> Me, too. I kept looking at her shoes, knowing they were CL, but not sure what style. She looks fabulous, and oh, those legs! She's just adorable, that's all there is to it!



Yeah, those legs are something else!  I can only dream!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Yup, Jen is wearing croc NPs! They're so nice! luv them esp. in that color!


----------



## september gurl

Another pic of Emma Roberts in the April issue of InStyle magazine.


----------



## Canarybling

Gosh she is beautiful! A true star!


----------



## Speedah

september gurl said:


> Mena Suvari  wearing Macerena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look really cute on. I've had my heart set on getting a pair of Almeria's for this spring/summer, but I may get Macerena's instead...or why not both?





jancedtif said:


> She looks terrific - so casual and chic!  Can anyone id her bag?  TIA!



Yes! the bag!  ID, anyone?

Loved Mena since American Beauty.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I was just telling my husband last weekend how much I love the Macarenas. He was not sold on the rope part, but I told him to concentrate on the chain! It's so cool!


----------



## surlygirl

I can't be the only one with the Macarena song in my head! or I guess I could but that's ok! 

love those spectator pumps that Emma is wearing ... style name, anyone?


----------



## september gurl

JetSetGo! said:


> I was just telling my husband last weekend how much I love the Macarenas. He was not sold on the rope part, but I told him to concentrate on the chain! It's so cool!



OMG! The chain is the coolest thing about the Macerena's


----------



## Nico3327

They are called Meree  http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection/Spring Summer 2010



surlygirl said:


> I can't be the only one with the Macarena song in my head! or I guess I could but that's ok!
> 
> love those spectator pumps that Emma is wearing ... *style name, anyone*?


----------



## Elise499

Alicia Keys in Loubout


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

surlygirl said:


> I can't be the only one with the Macarena song in my head! or I guess I could but that's ok!
> 
> love those spectator pumps that Emma is wearing ... style name, anyone?


LOL! I couldn't stop singing it yesterday, now since you brought it up it will be in my head today! Thanks.


----------



## iMunz

I once read an article about Louboutin and he said that he does consider Dita his muse or inspiration or something like that..I'll try to find the article it's in one of my old magazines..


----------



## surlygirl

Nico3327 said:


> They are called Meree  http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection/Spring Summer 2010



thank you, *Nico*!



jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! I couldn't stop singing it yesterday, now since you brought it up it will be in my head today! Thanks.



anytime, *jimmy*. anytime!


----------



## StephieT224

JetSetGo! said:


> I was just telling my husband last weekend how much I love the Macarenas. He was not sold on the rope part, but I told him to concentrate on the chain! It's so cool!


 
OMG I have been so out of the loop with styles and this forum, I hadn't seen these until yesterday when I started spending more time here again - I LOVE THE MACARENAS!!! NEED!!  Anyone have em? Are they comfy? I need my summer wedges to be comfy  . . .


----------



## september gurl

StephieT224 said:


> OMG I have been so out of the loop with styles and this forum, I hadn't seen these until yesterday when I started spending more time here again - I LOVE THE MACARENAS!!! NEED!!  Anyone have em? Are they comfy? I need my summer wedges to be comfy  . . .




Stephie, I was talking to 918Lux earlier in this thread and she loves hers!




918Lux said:


> No problem!  I  want a black pair as well, seriously, they go with everything, from  cute spring dresses to jeans...I will be getting a lot of milage out of  these babies!



I'm so getting a pair for this summer!


----------



## babysweetums

Elise499 said:


> Alicia Keys in Loubout


 ahhhhhhhhh (^&%^%$%#$@$^%^* her!!! its not even spring yet and shes wearing fall shoes....why arnt i a celebrity???????!!!!!!!!!! grrrr


----------



## sunshinequeen

Elisa Sednaoui


----------



## sara999

i don't know who she is but she is ROCKING those shoes!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

sara999 said:


> i don't know who she is but she is ROCKING those shoes!!!!




Model/actress and more importantly, CL's goddaughter   She starred in his _Psycho_ mini movie thing.


----------



## 918Lux

StephieT224 said:


> OMG I have been so out of the loop with styles and this forum, I hadn't seen these until yesterday when I started spending more time here again - I LOVE THE MACARENAS!!! NEED!!  Anyone have em? Are they comfy? I need my summer wedges to be comfy  . . .



I LOVE mine, I saw them on Barneys website and knew I needed to have them in my life...one step in them and I knew they would be my staple Spring/Summer shoe.  I am totally thinking about getting them in black now, too!


----------



## NYCBelle

rilokiley said:


> Model/actress and more importantly, CL's goddaughter  She starred in his _Psycho_ mini movie thing.


 

 omg could you imagine all the goodies she gets first dibs on???


----------



## StephieT224

Hmmmm need to figure out how to get those on my feet! I think I'll go with black too. . . we can be twins!


----------



## sara999

ahhh, i keep forgetting her name so i never realise it's the same girl that we've talked about


----------



## yousofine

sunshinequeen said:


> Elisa Sednaoui


What style is this?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ greissimo mule


----------



## needloub

I'm a Macarena-lover as well....I've been dying over the black pair for ages!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ greissimo mule


 
I had ordered these, but they just arent comfortable for me


----------



## elfgirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I had ordered these, but they just arent comfortable for me



Toe box? The toe box in the Greissimo pumps is really narrow. They look fantastic in that photoshoot.


----------



## mal

they are hot! I'm loving the green as well as the turquoise now...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cute, KK!!!! Cute!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love Kim's outfit, its causal and chic and the shoes are hot with the outfit!


----------



## elfgirl

Ok, I wasn't sure about that style, but that whole outfit looks fantastic and the shoes work perfectly.


----------



## ikaesmallz

wow the greissimo mules look waaay hotter on than I thought they would!


----------



## NYCBelle

HOT 

love Kim K 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim Kardashian


----------



## *Magdalena*

Kim looks amazing! i love those shoes!!!


----------



## carlinha

KK does look amazing, but i don't like those sunglasses... it makes her eyebrows look really unnatural


----------



## NYCBelle

carlinha said:


> KK does look amazing, but i don't like those sunglasses... it makes her eyebrows look really unnatural


 

LOL you're right


----------



## icecreamom

Agree with *Carli* on the shades... but her outfit with the shoes is amazing!!


----------



## sara999

i don't think it's the shades, i think it's her eyebrows!


----------



## madamelizaking

KK outfit is amazing! I think she's having her eyebrows done like that now..I HATE that look!


----------



## babysweetums

this little *****!! lol i cant belive she has both!!!


----------



## sara999

if i made millions like xtina i'd buy both too!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sigh


----------



## NYCBelle

hotness!!... to have loads of money 



babysweetums said:


> this little *****!! lol i cant belive she has both!!!


----------



## mal

don't look, *naked*...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mal said:


> don't look, *naked*...


 


At least she's not my shoe size


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> sigh


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

elfgirl said:


> Toe box? The toe box in the Greissimo pumps is really narrow. They look fantastic in that photoshoot.


 
Yes the toebox was sooo narrow and I have really skinny feet. The pump fits great, but the mule was uncomfortable. between the narrow toe box and also since they are sooo high, that skinny ankle strap doesn't really hold your foot well so they just feel weird.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Love *Kim's *CLs

so jealous of *Christina's *Calypso twins my God!


----------



## savvysgirl

Christina doesnt look happy whilst wearing the blacks so i'll take them off her hands (feet) and squeeze my feet into them! I think i'd be smiling all the time if i had those beauties!


----------



## indypup

Naked, 

LOVE Kim K's outfit, but I HATE her eyebrows!  She looks contrived and scary!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

savvysgirl said:


> Christina doesnt look happy whilst wearing the blacks so i'll take them off her hands (feet) and squeeze my feet into them! I think i'd be smiling all the time if i had those beauties!


 
lol I agree *savvy!*


----------



## Vodkaine

I love Gwen


----------



## sara999

looks like some sort of mustard lizard?? i like it!


----------



## icecreamom

Gwen! Gorgeous shoes but, How come you are not wearing your own? hehehe


----------



## madamelizaking

She actually doesn't design the shoes herself... I know who does and that person  also designs for betsey johnson


----------



## sara999

theshoegirl ?


----------



## legaldiva

I aspire to be a mom in 4+ inch heels someday!


----------



## sara999

me too!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Love Gwen!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Who doesn't love Gwen.. She is out of control!! Such a fashion icon...


----------



## Vodkaine

LizzielovesCL said:


> Who doesn't love Gwen.. She is out of control!! Such a fashion icon...



Fabulous husband...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gwen Stefani.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Heidi Montag in Feticha Strass


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cheeks! Eww!!

Almost all of her last pics she's had on white tee and khakis. What is that about? She looks like she changed from the Luly's to Feticha's.

Cute shoes though!


----------



## nillacobain

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Cheeks! Eww!!
> 
> Almost all of her last pics she's had on white tee and *khakis*. What is that about? She looks like she changed from the Luly's to Feticha's.
> 
> Cute shoes though!


 
I don't see any khakis!!! Ahahahah j/k


----------



## Elsie87

Love the shoes, love the Birkin... The rest: no comment!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Heidi should have worn jeans with that outfit and she would have actually looked nice, but those trashy short shorts. I love the bag, but I don't love the shoes because the outfit throws them off or something.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nillacobain said:


> I don't see any khakis!!! Ahahahah j/k


LOL! I'm sorry... Underwear! Better?


----------



## sunshinequeen

Heidi Montag in Feticha and Kristin Cavallari in Menorca


----------



## Nico3327

^ Heidi is wearing Luly's in this pic


----------



## nillacobain

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! I'm sorry... Underwear! Better?


 
Yes!! LOL


----------



## nillacobain

sunshinequeen said:


> Heidi Montag in Feticha and Kristin Cavallari in Menorca


 
 I'm in love with the Menorcas 130!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Why? Why?  Lord please have mercy... My eyes are burning! What is wrong with this woman and her short - shorts, half butt showing short-skirt!!!  Why? Somebody please explain :cry:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Seeing Kris in the Menorcas, makes me want to break mine out.


----------



## elfgirl

Maybe we can do what they do with witnesses that don't want to be identified?


----------



## babysweetums

^ omg lol


----------



## NYCBelle

why heidi??


----------



## nillacobain

elfgirl said:


> Maybe we can do what they do with witnesses that don't want to be identified?


 
:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## meggyg8r

LOL *elfgirl*!!! You're cracking me up. Way to de-class a gorgeous pair of shoes, Heidi. Ugh.


----------



## mal

Thank you, *elfgirl*. Thank you.


----------



## clothingguru

oh Heidi Heidi! She was a pretty girl ...
Why do your shorts have to be that short? We know you have had liposuction and plastic surgery everywhere but you don't need to show us!

haha elfgirl: too funny!


----------



## icecreamom

*elfgirl* Too funny :lolots: Thank you!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Scarlett Johansson in Bridget Strass


----------



## Elise499

I love Heidi shoes, particulary the Luly 

Doutzer Kroes in Rolando Boucle






Nadine Coyle in Super T






Holly Madison in Piros


----------



## LouboutinNerd

elfgirl said:


> Maybe we can do what they do with witnesses that don't want to be identified?



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

*Elf*, you are awesome.


----------



## ikaesmallz

Scarlett is smokin! 

I really like Holly and love her boots! But god what is she wearing..


----------



## savvysgirl

*elfgirl*, too funny! 

My goodness, Nadine has lost even more weight


----------



## legaldiva

There is something about Heidi's butt cheeks hanging out that makes me wonder about her mental health.

I don't get women who let it all hang out publicly like that!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*legal* I don't think she has mental health at all!! She's just mental!


----------



## elfgirl

I was only protecting the innocent...our innocent eyes!


----------



## LavenderIce

Ashley Olsen


----------



## LavenderIce

Katherine Hiegl


----------



## LavenderIce

Kendra Wilkinson


----------



## LavenderIce

Tina Fey


----------



## Shainerocks

I love Ashley's flats.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love Ashley's flats too

all the other girls look great but...

not loving the boots on Katherine Hiegl and do not even get me started on miss heidi montag, pratt whatever her name is. She shouldn't be allowed to wear CLs, its embarassing when she forgets to put her pants on when she leaves the house.


----------



## indypup

I really love that shot of Tina Fey... I feel weird saying this because Tina Fey isn't traditionally hot, but that pic is hot!

Now Miss Heigl... NO NO NO!  Those boots are not for you!

And Heidi... well, my eyes proceeded to burn after seeing the cheeks, so I can't properly comment on that one.


----------



## compulsive

I love Katherine but those boots are 

Tina Fey looks great! Great shot of the soles!


----------



## Speedah

I love Tina!!! And Kendra looks great too (surprisingly). Katherine H. is such a pretty girl but I'm not liking the dark hair and those boots.


----------



## ikaesmallz

So not feelin Katherine's boots. She would've done better with black leather.


----------



## lilmissb

Eww!!! I wish I had never ever seen Heidi!!!! LOL *elf* great job with the witness protection! :lolots:

WTH is Holly wearing?? 

Love the orlato flats! Please bring pony flats back msr louboutin!!

Katherine has dark hair?? Since when? I'm outta the loop.

I love Tina Fey!


----------



## cindy74

here is a pic from heidi from behind


----------



## nillacobain

cindy74 said:


> here is a pic from heidi from behind


 
I don't like how the leather wrinkles near the platform on the Lulys.


----------



## elfgirl

nillacobain said:


> I don't like how the leather wrinkles near the platform on the Lulys.



Mine don't do that.  Look how much of a gap she has at the back the left shoe.  I'm thinking it's wrinkling like that because they're too big for her.  The straps do make it easy to fudge the size.

It's possible that the lighter leather just shows the wrinkling more, I suppose, and I just never noticed.  I don't think so, though. I'll have to pay attention next time I wear mine.


----------



## nillacobain

elfgirl said:


> Mine don't do that.  Look how much of a gap she has at the back the left shoe.  *I'm thinking it's wrinkling like that because they're too big for her.*  The straps do make it easy to fudge the size.
> 
> It's possible that the lighter leather just shows the wrinkling more, I suppose, and I just never noticed.  I don't think so, though. I'll have to pay attention next time I wear mine.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^yup even on the inner side and back of that foot it looks like there is much space. And of course there's her skirt...if you could even call it that.


----------



## annaspanna33

Heidi's hair looks in such good condition there, for someone who must bleach alot?


----------



## CMP86

I just want to take a pin to her titi's!


----------



## nillacobain

annaspanna33 said:


> Heidi's hair looks in such good condition there, for someone who must bleach alot?



I agree


----------



## lilmissb

CMP86 said:


> I just want to take a pin to her titi's!


:lolots:


----------



## madamelizaking

I actually tried on luly's that fit perfectly and they wrinkled at the platform.. the toebox was really tight so I think that has something to do with it .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

annaspanna33 said:


> Heidi's hair looks in such good condition there, for someone who must bleach alot?


 
Guarantee she's definately got some hair extentions going on in there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## ikaesmallz

KK looks HOT. Not a big fan of her jeans folded at the bottom though. I feel like it takes away from the shoe. She should have just worn skinny jeans.


----------



## Speedah

CMP86 said:


> I just want to take a pin to her titi's!


----------



## CMP86

^


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad


----------



## elfgirl

madamelizaking said:


> I actually tried on luly's that fit perfectly and they wrinkled at the platform.. the toebox was really tight so I think that has something to do with it .



It's weird how the styles fit everyone differently. I wore my black ones today and I can't get them to wrinkle, even if I try.  (I even tried crouching on my tiptoes. )


----------



## cindy74




----------



## BagLover21

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love Ashley's flats too
> 
> all the other girls look great but...
> 
> not loving the boots on Katherine Hiegl and do not even get me started on miss heidi montag, pratt whatever her name is. She shouldn't be allowed to wear CLs, its embarassing when she forgets to put her pants on when she leaves the house.


 
Completely agree. I think K Heigl looks like a fashion victim here. In general I'm not a big fan of her style.


----------



## CMP86

cindy74 said:


>



I'm loving this dress! Does anyone know who makes it?


----------



## Nico3327

^ You may want to think again about that dress CMP - apparently the strap snapped off while she was on-stage giving an acceptance speech!

http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/a-line/katherine-heigls-dress-disaster/412


----------



## sara999

ugh katherine heigl that is the WRONG HAIR COLOUR FOR YOU! WHY OH WHY didn't your colourist use a dark colour that actually flattered your skintone!?


----------



## clothingguru

*I love the Luly's on Heidi!* I have them and i did get them my TTS which was a bit too big because of the 160 heel and they did crinkle a bit at first but then i put insoles and heel grips and they are perfect now. I  them so much!!!!

*elfgirl:*Yes i think that they fit everyone differently, and i think the beige material is easier to notice maybe? Who knows! Lol. All i know is im in love with them! 





cindy74 said:


> here is a pic from heidi from behind


----------



## nillacobain

CMP86 said:


> I'm loving this dress! Does anyone know who makes it?


 
*Donna Karan *

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2010/03/19/katherine-heigl-at-2010-showest/


----------



## archygirl

I heard that Katherine Heigl was going to play the role of Stephanie Plum in the film version of Janet Evanovich's book. Maybe that is why she has darker hair?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

archygirl said:


> I heard that Katherine Heigl was going to play the role of Stephanie Plum in the film version of Janet Evanovich's book. Maybe that is why she has darker hair?


 
they make wigs for things like that!


----------



## sara999

even so. there is darker hair and then there is the wrong haircolour! i mean you can go dark and still have it look nice. this just doesn't look nice, it's so wrong for her complexion (and i say this as someone who HAS gone from platinum blonde to dark and done it successfully w/my stylist)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cmp86 said:


> i just want to take a pin to her titi's!


 
lmao


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> they make wigs for things like that!



Maybe she is one of those actors that has to get "into" the part? Anyway, naked, you are right....Sara too!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Yea Katherine def looks better as a blonde. As a brunette she looks off. Not that she looks bad, just it isn't right. LOL. I love her outfit though! But when I saw the dress malfunction on yahoo news I was like uh oh, I wonder if someone's getting fired for that?


----------



## sunshinequeen

Snejana Onopka (left) in feticha boots


----------



## ShoeNoob

sunshinequeen said:


> Snejana Onopka (left) in feticha boots



A model I'm guessing? Haven't heard of her... she and her friend look really sick, like it's an anorexia convention or something


----------



## kett

ikaesmallz said:


> I really like Holly and love her boots! But god what is she wearing..



I like Holly too, but I think she makes some questionable fashion choices. To her credit: she was dressed up as the opener for Saint Patrick's Day Beer Pong at O'Shea's casino in Vegas there.

I saw her in Peepshow on Thursday and she wears a pair of Louboutins throughout the show and I probably spend the first 15 minutes of the show staring at the shoes trying to figure out what they were. 

I finally figured it out - I will try to find a picture - she strassed up a pair of white Caroletta's and they look gorgeous.


----------



## kett

Holly Madison in strass Caroletta's:


----------



## sara999

kristin davis






cyntia nixon


----------



## sara999

nadine coyle


----------



## sunshinequeen

Edita Vilkeviciute in Vogue Espana in Coussin


----------



## Speedah

kett said:


> Holly Madison in strass Caroletta's:



Are these the ones that she made herself? Is it just me or does it look like she used only 1 size of crystal? Psh...amateur.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes, those are the ones that she posted on her twitter. And, yes, they are the same size crystals!  I am sorry but the girls here do them sooo much better!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Agreed! I guess they kind of look cheap to me with the one large size.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

what makes them look cheap to me is that when she ran out of crystals in the front (at least that's what I think happened) she decided to put them in a weird pattern and then trim the shoe. Ugh!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Almost looks like that's what happened to the heel too! ush:


Something so cool could've been done with the rouching/layers in the front too! Maybe an ombre or striped thing going on....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I know, maybe we should show her Kar's Armadillo's!!


----------



## kett

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am sorry but the girls here do them sooo much better!



That goes without saying, doesn't it?  The girls here are so good.

The shoes looked amazing while on stage, the crystals really made them pop, I liked them. I can see what you guys mean by needing different sizes of crystals though. 

Now - did someone say something about strass armadillos?! I want to see!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Check the DIY thread! They are Karwood's and they are amazing!


----------



## september gurl

sara999 said:


> kristin davis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin looks fabulous!! I have such a girl crush on her.


----------



## kett

I want to know how she manages to never age. She looks as good as she did 10 years ago!


----------



## sara999

there are some celebs that either have really great genes/take excellent care of their skin, and/or use plastic surgery wisely. you can get PS and look natural and not look like creepy heidi. cindi crawford admits to having PS and she looks amazing.

one of my fav celebs is bernadette peters. she is in her 60s and looks older but graceful. she's not priscilla prestley, she looks like she has aged but still so beautiful!


----------



## mal

^^ Bernadette Peters, *sara*!


----------



## sara999

she is my broadway diva! i grew up watching and listening to her!!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Love Bernadette! When she was on a few episodes of Boston Legal, she was hilarious! Gorgeous lady!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Kristin Davis is just so adorable! Her smile looks so genuine!


----------



## beduina

Coleen Rooney wearing leather Biancas


----------



## BellaShoes

^they don't look tall enough for Bianca's....


----------



## ShoeNoob

sara999 said:


> cindi crawford admits to having PS and she looks amazing.



Wow, seriously? I dunno about anyone else, but I certainly couldn't tell she'd had any work done aside from maybe the occasional chemical peel or something. Incredible!


----------



## elfgirl

If I could age like Audrey Hepburn, I would be a happy, happy woman.


----------



## sara999

but the platform looks too thick to be anything else


----------



## sara999

ShoeNoob said:


> Wow, seriously? I dunno about anyone else, but I certainly couldn't tell she'd had any work done aside from maybe the occasional chemical peel or something. Incredible!


yeah. at first she said she didn't and then she admitted to regular botox and some other procedures. make note nicole kidman!


----------



## ShannonB90

Coleen looks fab!


----------



## indypup

Those kind of look like the fake Bianca's we've seen on Ebay.


----------



## alyssa08

maybe she just has really tiny feet.


----------



## beduina

^ I think she has actually


----------



## kett

I think you are right Sara, some people do plastic surgery right. I certainly wouldn't be against it...


----------



## BellaShoes

To each their own right? I personally have no issue with either choice... aging or defying aging...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## jancedtif

^I think I'm digging her whole outfit!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
ita


----------



## elfgirl

She looks good.  I wish I could get my hair to look like that. *sigh*


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^ I wish I could get my hair to look like that too!


----------



## ShannonB90

Kim look great. I love her.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Caroline Sieber


----------



## indypup

^I really love this outfit for some reason.


----------



## alyssa08

the shoes match the dress so well and her legs go for miles. she looks amazing.


----------



## karwood

Christina Applegate wearing VP:


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ looks like HP


----------



## babysweetums

^ ooo she is sooo pretty!!!!!! and yep i think those are HP's


----------



## sara999

i adore C.Applegate!!! i'm still sad samantha who? got cancelled. it was so cute and funny


----------



## LornaLou

I'm Ashley Tisdale's shoe twin  Here she is in her Treopli.


----------



## BellaShoes

Check out KK rocking 140's with a baby in tow!


----------



## BellaShoes

Christina Applegate is gorgeous...always.


----------



## Noegirl05

Gosh Kim looks amazing and the Coussin!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I heard somewhere KK is only like 5'2'ish IRL... she rocks those curves! Bravo KK!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bella - I heard the same! That would mean we are the same size and height! Hence, the reason I love such high heels! You can tell she is not big from the size of her clothes that she auctions off! 

She does look nice in those booties tho! Wow!


----------



## LornaLou

Kim auctions off her clothes? She has an amazing closet!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sometimes she does along with her shoes.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love Kim's outfit!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i love Kim K's outfit!  it's totally something i would wear...  now if only i had _those shoes_ and _that hair_


----------



## purseinsanity

sunshinequeen said:


> Caroline Sieber



Wish I had legs like that!


----------



## purseinsanity

melialuvs2shop said:


> i love Kim K's outfit!  it's totally something i would wear...  now if only i had _those shoes_ and _that hair_



You can have it!  You too can buy both her hair and her shoes!


----------



## Vodkaine

Kim's ebay nickname is KIMSAPRINCESS .. I think it's important to share it since she auctions her stuff and her sister's for charity !


----------



## sobe2009

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim Kardashian


 

I love love her look.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Sandy Meyer-Wölden


----------



## Nico3327

^ yellow satin declic 140??  I didn't even know these existed!  I love!!!!


----------



## karwood

Love the shoes, but I have no clue who she is 



sunshinequeen said:


> Sandy Meyer-Wölden


----------



## needloub

I'm dying over those yellow satin declics!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe I should have SOd a satin pair!



sunshinequeen said:


> Sandy Meyer-Wölden


----------



## mayer2816

Barf as in Bar Rafaeli  in the new Passionata Lingerie Campaign 







Those are Loubies, yes??  Carnaval? I'm not really familiar with all the styles.. but I'm totally droolinggg over it!! name 






And another pair which I'm not familiar with :shame:


----------



## sara999

xtina in engins and debuting a new hairstyle...


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> xtina in engins and *debuting a new hairstyle...*


 

 She should invest some money in a good hairdress!


----------



## cts900

karwood said:


> Love the shoes, but I have no clue who she is



LOL.  I don't know who she is either but I am dying over those shoes and I actually really love the dress also.



purseinsanity said:


> You can have it!  You too can buy both her hair and her shoes!



True that!  I have to remind myself about how much of what we see is illusion so I don't get completely depressed .



sara999 said:


> xtina in engins and debuting a new hairstyle...



_Love_ the shoes; I think she is looking borderline too skinny.  I personally prefer her with a little extra meat.


----------



## babysweetums

i think christina looks great...her hair is very gwen and i love it as far as those shoes....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love the yellow declics, does anyone know who she is???


----------



## ShannonB90

Bar looks incredible


----------



## indypup

LOVE the satin Declics!  **starts saving for a satin declic special order**


----------



## jancedtif

sunshinequeen said:


> Sandy Meyer-Wölden



I love her dress and shoes!  She looks completely chic!


----------



## iloveredsoles

mayer2816 said:


> Barf as in Bar Rafaeli  in the new Passionata Lingerie Campaign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Loubies, yes??  Carnaval? I'm not really familiar with all the styles.. but I'm totally droolinggg over it!! name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pair which I'm not familiar with :shame:



My carnavals!!!!!!!!! sooo nice in light pink!!

The other shoes are the miss fortunes..


----------



## *Magdalena*

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love the yellow declics, does anyone know who she is???


 
i just googled her...apparently, she's a German model and founder of love child jewelry.


----------



## Vodkaine

Two more Bar's..


----------



## Canarybling

Umm... Love the declic's * starts dreaming of shocking pink or deep purple satin declic's*


----------



## loash

paris hilton


----------



## Vodkaine

Paris... cover these bruises on your legs.. and SPORT A BRA ! >___<


----------



## babysweetums

paris's hair extensions are a disgrace...im sorry i hate saying mean things but come onnnn paris i know you can do better than that....
(and whats worse doesnt she have a line of hair extensions and products and stuff? shes like an anti-advertisment lol)


----------



## BellaShoes

Paris has definitely looked better...even her Decollete's look a little ummm, over worked?


----------



## BellaShoes

Love those yellow satin delcic's and the LBD is fantastic!

Funny... when I was scrolling down I saw the top of Xtina's head and thought it was foing to be Gwen too!

The lingerie shots are fun... don't know who she is though??


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The model is Bar Rafaeli ex VS model. She still models.  Also known for losing her boyfriend (very sad story too!) during the Thailand Tsunami and making a lot of noise to help get for those who were suffering and still left behind. Oh yeah, dated Leo DeCaprio for a minute.


Love, love, love the red metal LPs!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

AHHHHH... that's why I recognized her... the Tsunami story. Very sad... great shots!


----------



## foxycleopatra

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The model is Bar Rafaeli ex VS model. She still models.  Also known for losing her boyfriend (very sad story too!) during the Thailand Tsunami and making a lot of noise to help get for those who were suffering and still left behind. Oh yeah, dated Leo DeCaprio for a minute.
> 
> 
> Love, love, love the red metal LPs!!!



Actually Bar Rafeli was not involved in any way with the Thailand tsunami incident.  That was Petra Nemcova the Czech model   Bar is the one linked to Leo DiCaprio though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sure was! I always get them two mixed up! Don't know why, because they don't look alike.

Sorry, Bella!


----------



## mal

Also Sports Illustrated swimsuit cover I believe?? (Bar)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Magdalena* said:


> i just googled her...apparently, she's a German model and founder of love child jewelry.


 
good to know *mag *thanks!


----------



## cindy74

cameron diaz


----------



## loash

jennifer love hewitt










Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Nico3327

What is JLH doing???!!!!  I literally cringe everytime I see someone walking over subway grates with heels on - especially CLs.


----------



## elfgirl

Nico3327 said:


> What is JLH doing???!!!!  I literally cringe everytime I see someone walking over subway grates with heels on - especially CLs.



I said the same thing!


----------



## kett

Nico3327 said:


> What is JLH doing???!!!!  I literally cringe everytime I see someone walking over subway grates with heels on - especially CLs.



That's so funny, I thought the exact same thing. Think about the heels, girl! You will ruin them!


----------



## NYCBelle

Nico3327 said:


> What is JLH doing???!!!! I literally cringe everytime I see someone walking over subway grates with heels on - especially CLs.


 

money ain't a thing! lol

geez louise...insane...i would never! not even in my cheap heels ahhh!


----------



## honeyspice

Can anyone ID Paris Hilton's clutch please?  Thanks!

and  the light pink carnivals!!!


----------



## needloub

I'm cringing as well, but JLH looks great!! I love her hair...and of course her beauties!


----------



## babysweetums

cameron is soo pretty, can anyone id those booties? regular ariellas right?


----------



## ikaesmallz

Yea everytime I go near one DH pulls me! I love JLH's shoes though! Saw them @ Saks and swooned!!! 

What's up with Cameron's diva face with the lips and everything? Or is that a smirk?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe I am the only that doesn't see anything wrong with it. The grate is small (in length and width). Tip toe over it and keep it moving. Shoes unharmed. And, she walks off into the sunset being a skilled heel walker...
Same for walking on grass. Sometimes you cannot avoid it.

Cameron has her joker face on, I see.


----------



## Noegirl05

I agree Jimmy... I don't see anything wrong with it either! I live in DC where grates are sometimes unavoidable! I just tip toe and keep going!


----------



## alyssa08

I always tip toe over the grates and grass 

I have to say, paris' extensions are ratty as hale! looks like barbie hair. I thought she was wearing simples, but if those are decolletes she should definitely stay away from that style :/

JLH and alessandra are ROCKIN' their shoes. they both look so hot.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe I am the only that doesn't see anything wrong with it. The grate is small (in length and width). Tip toe over it and keep it moving. Shoes unharmed. And, she walks off into the sunset being a skilled heel walker...
> Same for walking on grass. Sometimes you cannot avoid it.


 
I agree


----------



## sobe2009

honeyspice said:


> Can anyone ID Paris Hilton's clutch please?  Thanks!
> 
> and  the light pink carnivals!!!


 
I love her clutch too!!, I was trying to find out as well


----------



## YaYa3

i want the belt paris is wearing.  anyone know???


----------



## clothingguru

YaYa3 said:


> i want the belt paris is wearing.  anyone know???


 
I dont know if its the exact one she is wearing but ive seen one JUST like it at BCBG. Its a stretchy spandexy belt with gold studs just like the one on pairs.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great posts lately... the VS model look divine as does JLH even on her tiptoes!


----------



## Noegirl05

I think Paris clutch is Gucci Hysteria


----------



## sobe2009

^ Thanks Noe, I thought that was Gucci. U r awesome!!!. Hope u feeling good, almost there!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noegirl05 said:


> I think Paris clutch is Gucci Hysteria


I agree!


----------



## kett

Noegirl05 said:


> I agree Jimmy... I don't see anything wrong with it either! I live in DC where grates are sometimes unavoidable! I just tip toe and keep going!



Oh man, you girls are awesome. I avoid cracks in the sidewalk sometimes because I swear I chew up every single pair of heels on my shoes and we don't even have grates where I live! My shoes would be in tatters if I had to navigate grates too.


----------



## LornaLou

Ashley Tisdale in what I think is Watersnake Bianca


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ugh! I am sooo torn! I don't know which I like better! The Hardwick Bianca's or the Banana's!


----------



## LavenderIce

babysweetums said:


> cameron is soo pretty, can anyone id those booties? regular ariellas right?


 
I can't tell.  The heel looks like the Feticha heel.  Here are other pictures:


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## LavenderIce

Shannen Doherty


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Kourtney looks great! Love Ashley's Biancas!


----------



## loash

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## sunshinequeen

Audrina Patridge in Watersnake Bianca


----------



## minniecouture

loash said:


> Kristin Cavallari


 
Does anyone know what these are called?


----------



## icecreamom

I think I just found my UHG.... Watersnake Biancas!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG.... OMG..... The Hardwick's  I cannot BELIEVE they are on their way to me now!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

So... where do you all find the Celebrity pics?


----------



## LornaLou

BellaShoes said:


> So... where do you all find the Celebrity pics?



It's my job to be searching celeb images for the denim so photo agency databases or good blogs like justjared and gossipgirls is what I use


----------



## compulsive

The pictures of the Hardwicks makes me love mine more than I already do


----------



## immashoesaddict

seriously..how does one get hair like the kardashian sisters?????????????????


----------



## hya_been

BellaShoes said:


> So... where do you all find the Celebrity pics?



Bella - bookmark this site.  I'm amazed at how she always finds every celeb!
http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/


----------



## LavenderIce

immashoesaddict said:


> seriously..how does one get hair like the kardashian sisters?????????????????


 
By getting a weave.


----------



## LavenderIce

Rachel Bilson


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Stacey Kiebler


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## alyssa08

LavenderIce said:


> Kourtney Kardashian


 
can anyone ID kim's non-louboutin shoes?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Ashley T's watersnake CL's are amazing!!!!


----------



## sunshinequeen




----------



## sara999

christina hendricks is my body idol! we are very similar in shape...mine is just a lot bigger eeverywhere so i'm hoping when i slim down to look along those lines!


ugh paris. don't even get me started!



and i have to agree w/megs purseblog post...i am not really digging that studded bag


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ The Alexander Wang bag? I love it!


----------



## sara999

well i read megs post on the blog and i like it in stock photos but in action i'm not so sure. the studs just seem like they put two different bags together and called it the same bag. if that makes any sense!!! like the bottom of one bag and the top of another smooshed into one!


----------



## babysweetums

i wonder what his favorite is!! 


sunshinequeen said:


>


----------



## babysweetums

alyssa08 said:


> can anyone ID kim's non-louboutin shoes?


 piere hardy


----------



## Noegirl05

I love those love pumps on Paris!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## amazigrace

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ The Alexander Wang bag? I love it!



Me, too, *jet,* I love that bag! Just saw it in two posts
here, one in black, the other in grey (?). I love the studs on
the bottom and the size. So classy!


----------



## Noegirl05

Okay Christian is just wearing the damn engins out now!!! They don't even match with what she is wearing!!!! WTH


----------



## sara999

can you believe she wore that to a jayz concert? i can't imagine going to a gig in high heels!


----------



## elfgirl

Dear Msr. Louboutin, 

I would like something in that lovely shiny purple just behind you.  And maybe something in that lovely cranberry just below it. 

Much , me.



sunshinequeen said:


>


----------



## sunshinequeen

Victoria Beckham


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*elf- *that was great lol


----------



## cl addict

L-O-V-E the Alexander Wang too!!



JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ The Alexander Wang bag? I love it!


----------



## domates

LavenderIce said:


> Nicky Hilton



I love this look. Can anyone ID her jacket?


----------



## ShoeNoob

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe I am the only that doesn't see anything wrong with it. The grate is small (in length and width). Tip toe over it and keep it moving. Shoes unharmed. And, she walks off into the sunset being a skilled heel walker...
> Same for walking on grass. Sometimes you cannot avoid it.



It only freaks me out because I have trouble walking on perfectly flat surfaces, let along anything with grates or grass... or really anything lol. I actually admire them for being able to do it successfully. 



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Cameron has her joker face on, I see.



Now this is in my head, thanks... "j-j-j-j-j-j-j-j-jo-jokerface"


----------



## TwiggyStar

Katy Perry at Kids Choice Awards  Look at those beauties!

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/katy-kcas/thumbs/katy-perry-kids-choice-awards-2010-12.jpg

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/katy-kcas/thumbs/katy-perry-kids-choice-awards-2010-03.jpg


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

While the shoes are absolutely beautiful on K Perry, they look like they are a full size and a half too big!!! Oi!


Shoenoob - Thanks, it is now stuck in my head!!:lolots:


----------



## TwiggyStar

Zoe Saldana in Watersnake Bananas!

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/saldana-kca/zoe-saldana-2010-kids-choice-award-03.jpg

Why can't I ever seem to make these pics big!?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I cannot take another pair of watersnake/hardwick Banana's today! I have reached my limit! lol


----------



## jancedtif

I guess it's *Jimmy's* day to be tormented by the watersnake Bananas!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

TwiggyStar said:


> Zoe Saldana in Watersnake Bananas!
> 
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/saldana-kca/zoe-saldana-2010-kids-choice-award-03.jpg
> 
> Why can't I ever seem to make these pics big!?!


Most of us copy pics to photobucket and then copy and paste the image code.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jancedtif said:


> I guess it's *Jimmy's* day to be tormented by the watersnake Bananas!


Every freaking where I go, I tell ya!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Twiggy - You are welcome!!


----------



## LornaLou

Are these Louboutin's on Katy Perry? Miss Box strass? They look so gorgeous!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Looks more like Lady Lynch Zeppa, not MB.


----------



## LornaLou

And heres a photo of Zoe Saldana posted here for those who missed the link


----------



## LornaLou

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Looks more like Lady Lynch, not MB.



I'm no good with the wedge styles  thanks!


----------



## CMP86

^^ I believe they are Lady Lynch Zeppa's strass.


----------



## LornaLou

Oh I just saw they were posted in a link, my fault, I only scan through looking at the photos posted, never the links. Anyway enjoy the photos so you don't have to click links


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lorna - You are welcome and thanks for posting the pics!

I left off the Zeppa part but figured you knew what I meant, sorry!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ahhh lady lynch zeppa strass ... soo gorgeous! Miami has them


----------



## kett

Love the watersnake on Zoe. I think the LLZ's would be gorgeous but I can't get past the sizing on Katy. How does she walk?!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Katy's LLZ's are hot, but lately I feel she has been dressing a bit too tacky whenever I see her in magz and such.

I agree, watersnake bananas everywhere! They look great on Zoe, but I think they def look better on our very own *CG*!


----------



## sumnboutme

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ The Alexander Wang bag? I love it!



Me too!  Too bad it weighs a ton


----------



## savvysgirl

ERGH, Katy has my LLZ's on.They look like they'd fit me better so she should hand them over!! Savvy wants!!


----------



## sara999

Danielle Bisutti


----------



## 918Lux

sara999 said:


> Danielle Bisutti



Hmmm....I love Luly, but not sure I am feeling them with this outfit.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ cute!


----------



## sunshinequeen

more of Audrina's Watersnake Biancas


----------



## iloveredsoles

How could she step in the dirt with them!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Miranda Cosgrove and Keke Palmer


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad


----------



## madamelizaking

Wow, Talk about three sizes too big!! Still looks amazing, though!



LornaLou said:


> Are these Louboutin's on Katy Perry? Miss Box strass? They look so gorgeous!


----------



## madamelizaking

The silver ones look like they could be at least 180mm... Holy moly that's tall.. Not my style, though. Totally looks like Vegas show girl shoes!! lol



sunshinequeen said:


>


----------



## elfgirl

cl addict said:


> L-O-V-E the Alexander Wang too!!



I think I'm the only one that doesn't like this bag. I saw it at Barney's and it was meh, IMO. 

Really not liking the Luly with that dress. They don't strike me as cocktail dress shoes, you know?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Zoe looks so great! 

I can't believe Audrina would step on dirt in her Biancas!!!!


----------



## Speedah

Love Katy's shoes but she looks like a hot mess. Doesn't she have that same dress in silver? ush:

Those watersnake Biancas are TDF!


----------



## TwiggyStar

LornaLou said:


> Are these Louboutin's on Katy Perry? Miss Box strass? They look so gorgeous!



I really want to know how she walks in those babies.  Does she have like duct tape in there keeping her foot securely in place?!?  Or maybe velcro? haha, it is a conundrum.


----------



## sara999

elfgirl said:


> I think I'm the only one that doesn't like this bag. I saw it at Barney's and it was meh, IMO.


you are not alone elf! it isn't doing anything for me either!!



ita twiggy..i know if i wore shoes that were THAT big on me i'd trip and fall all over myself!!! i don't know whether to be confused as to why she is wearing the wrong size shoes or be impressed that she stayed upright!!!


----------



## Nereavi




----------



## Elise499

Zoe looks cute.
I love the Lady Lynch Zeppa, the color is pretty


----------



## cts900

iloveredsoles said:


> How could she step in the dirt with them!



I know, right :lolots:??!!


----------



## alyssa08

the zeppas don't even go with her dress! that whole picture is just wrong from the colors to the sizing to the hair. why, kp? you could be so cute.

audrina stepping all hapharzardly in the dirt is making me cringe. hope she put some sort of protectant on those. I can only imagine how easy they would be to dirty.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Speedah said:


> Love Katy's shoes but she looks like a hot mess. Doesn't she have that same dress in silver? ush:



It looks like she made the dress her herself. Not good.


----------



## Vodkaine

I love the dress.. And I'm not sure for this one but the silver one you may refer is made by THE BLONDS which i love


----------



## Marisa783

^the dress she wore to the Kid's Choice Awards was also designed by The Blonds


----------



## elfgirl

Sorry, I actually like the _idea _of this dress, but any "dress" that is so short that your underwear shows is a tunic with an unfortunate lack of pants. 



Vodkaine said:


> I love the dress.. And I'm not sure for this one but the silver one you may refer is made by THE BLONDS which i love


----------



## jancedtif

^Thank God she had the good sense to wear underwear!


----------



## elfgirl

jancedtif said:


> ^Thank God she had the good sense to wear underwear!



LOL! I'd just realized that the way I wrote that actually will read as "unfortunate lack of underwear" to the UK ladies.   I suppose I should have said an unfortunate lack of _trousers_.


----------



## nillacobain

jancedtif said:


> ^Thank God she had the good sense to wear underwear!


 
You're so funny!


----------



## ikaesmallz

LC is just adorable!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## kett

Ok I think I need to see her entire closet, please. She is on here every other day!


----------



## annaspanna33

^^ Me too please!

Kim looks amazing - her skin is perfect in that first pic!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok, so yesterday it was K Perry's shoes being too big and today it is Bridget Marquardt being too small?? It is safe to say that celebs really are no different from us common folk! lol They buy CLs whether they are their sizes or not and make them work! lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Matt Damon's wife Luciana


----------



## LavenderIce

Jimmy Kimmel's date


----------



## YaYa3

*JLH,* i'm sorry, but the whole outfit is wrong.  it all looks awful together.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^I agree! Goodness gracious!


----------



## Vodkaine

JLH.. dressed as a granny ..


----------



## kittenslingerie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ok, so yesterday it was K Perry's shoes being too big and today it is Bridget Marquardt being too small?? It is safe to say that celebs really are no different from us common folk! lol They buy CLs whether they are their sizes or not and make them work! lol



I think that stylist let them borrow shoes in the wrong sizes and they just wear them if they are a "hot" shoe. I watched Rachelle Zoe's show enough to get that opinion. Maybe not in Bridget's case since I doubt she's ever used a stylist, LOL.


----------



## madamelizaking

Kim looks like she got her nose done. Maybe the split is to draw attention away from her face.


----------



## icecreamom

I think Audrina looks very pretty, the whole outfit looks super chic together!

I really like Keke's dress is so colorful and pretty! Great for the ocasion..

I'm so jelous! KimK always looks great, this is not right!!!! There's nothing but good things to say about her outfits all the time!!! 

JLH dress is so pretty! I don't understand why she's hiding it under her bedspread!


----------



## sara999

cheryl tweedy/cole


----------



## alyssa08

madamelizaking said:


> Kim looks like she got her nose done. Maybe the split is to draw attention away from her face.


 
she has definitely gotten it done multiple times. each time it gets skinnier and looks more like her mom's nose!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Can anyone ID this dress??? OMG! Must have!



LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian


----------



## cl addict

^^ haha! that's my friend in those crew pics w/ kim!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow kim looks amazing!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I would also love to know who designed that dress! it is gorgeous...as much as KK is kind of useless in general, she is just gorgeous....GREAT style! I have copied her outfits on many occasions...


----------



## SassySarah

I almost think it looks like Kim did something to her cheeks/eye area, maybe cheek implants or something???


----------



## sobe2009

Kim, looks great, I really like her whole outfit!!!. Love the shoes, the dress, EVERYTHING is working.


----------



## alyssa08

sassysarah said:


> i almost think it looks like kim did something to her cheeks/eye area, maybe cheek implants or something???


 
ia


----------



## sara999

i don't know if she's had anything done recently but she has had a LOT of PS over the years


----------



## Nereavi

louboutinlawyer said:


> I would also love to know who designed that dress! it is gorgeous...as much as KK is kind of useless in general, she is just gorgeous....GREAT style! I have copied her outfits on many occasions...




Her stylist said it is Thatcher


----------



## moshi_moshi

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian


 
Can anyone ID this jacket?


----------



## 5elle

moshi_moshi said:


> Can anyone ID this jacket?



Looks like this Rebecca Taylor cardigan
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...ear&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-0nJeI.r7vgAyh.pj7zDw8Q


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ugh! I am sooo torn! I don't know which I like better! The Hardwick Bianca's or the Banana's!




me too! that's exactly what I have been thinking about all day! Foot Candy has size 39 & 39.5 in the Banana and Horatio has the 39.5 in the Biancas      ( I'm a 40 in CL but 39 in the Biancas) soooooo torn right now ! ugh I need to make up my mind fast before they are all gone


----------



## Ayala

Both!

I think both is a viable option.

In the words of our amazing Melia "one is closed toed and one is open" and thus different enough to justify both.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! Closed and open is not enough of a different for me. That print and platform are a bit much. Besides, I am not that in love with the skin.

adct - I cannot help you. We are in the same boat! At least you can find your size!! I say make a decision fast!


----------



## alyssa08

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> me too! that's exactly what I have been thinking about all day! Foot Candy has size 39 & 39.5 in the Banana and Horatio has the 39.5 in the Biancas ( I'm a 40 in CL but 39 in the Biancas) soooooo torn right now ! ugh I need to make up my mind fast before they are all gone


 
I say banana


----------



## mal

I say Bananas!


----------



## dreachick2384

Bianca!


----------



## ikaesmallz

because of the sizes available, I'd go for the Biancas. They're both just as hot anyway! But at least you can pad up the Biancas as opposed to the Bananas coming up too tight or something.


----------



## clothingguru

*adctd:* My TTS is 39 In CL's and i had to size .5 size down in the banana's and they fit perfect so the 39.5 would be perfect for you! I got my Hardwick banana's from footcandy as well...tey ship VERY VERY FAST FYI! I love bianca's and banana's ...i personally like the hardwick's better in banana....BUT that is if you like foot cleavage! Because the open toe is quite open just so you know  

Let us know if you decide to get a pair!!!


----------



## Vodkaine

Dita took this picture of her backstage lounge ..


----------



## Elise499

I love the picture of Dita shoes 

Shenae Grimes in Yolanda


----------



## shockboogie

Vodkaine said:


> Dita took this picture of her backstage lounge ..


----------



## moshi_moshi

5elle said:


> Looks like this Rebecca Taylor cardigan
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...ear&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-0nJeI.r7vgAyh.pj7zDw8Q


 

thanks!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Vodkaine said:


> Dita took this picture of her backstage lounge ..


 
Omg! Puts me in the mind of Gypsy Rose Lee


----------



## savvysgirl

Of course i love her Catwoman but what are the red ones? I've probably seen them on her before but they are scrummy.


----------



## sumnboutme

the red ones are so pretty


----------



## carlinha

dita's shoes ->


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow!!!


----------



## ilostmychoo

Wowww thats like $20k of shoes right there


----------



## ikaesmallz

Vodkaine said:


> Dita took this picture of her backstage lounge ..



@ Dita's: 

@ Shenae: I love her dress. I think black biancas would've went better with it than cork peep toes though.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Miley Cyrus in Fernando


----------



## ShannonB90

Kim looks incredible. I love her!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i am totally diggin Miley's whole 'fit!  those Fernandos look great on her!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Can someone get a pic of Danielle Steele's closet?? Now, that's who I want to see!!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Can someone get a pic of Danielle Steele's closet?? Now, that's who I want to see!!



well, i sent her a message on her website asking for one :shame:

if she replies to me, i'll definitely post!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL!! I KNEW someone would inquire!!

:tpfrox:


----------



## savvysgirl

Nice one* Carla*!!! Hope she or someone replies!! I would LOVE to see what pairs she has


----------



## Vodkaine

It would be really really hard to show all her Louboutin shoes in one pic ... she owns over 6000 pairs..  But we also have OUR amazingly blessed Danielle ! Truely I can't believe how prolific it could be to write so called novels ( or to play football) where doctors, saving lives and making it real are sometimes dealing with money issues ... u_u


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow Miley looks pretty good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Vodkaine said:


> *It would be really really hard to show all her Louboutin shoes in one pic ...* she owns over 6000 pairs...



Maybe from space...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Vodkaine said:


> *It would be really really hard to show all her Louboutin shoes in one pic* ... she owns over 6000 pairs..  But we also have OUR amazingly blessed Danielle ! Truely I can't believe how prolific it could be to write so called novels ( or to play football) where doctors, saving lives and making it real are sometimes dealing with money issues ... u_u


...especially since they all may not be at the same location.


----------



## elfgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Vodkaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It would be really really hard to show all her  Louboutin shoes in one pic ...* she owns over 6000 pairs..  But we also  have OUR amazingly blessed Danielle ! Truely I can't believe how  prolific it could be to write so called novels ( or to play football)  where doctors, saving lives and making it real are sometimes dealing  with money issues ... u_u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...especially since they all may not be at the same location.
Click to expand...


And, I suspect, that 6000 number includes ALL the pairs she's ever bought. Which means she probably doesn't have all 6000 still in her possession.  I'm sure she rotates out old pairs, just like we do.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

TwiggyStar said:


> I really want to know how she walks in those babies.  Does she have like duct tape in there keeping her foot securely in place?!?  Or maybe velcro? haha, it is a conundrum.




I second that. I cant even walk if I have even a little bit of heel slippage


----------



## Vodkaine

The thing IS that if she owns 6000 pairs of Louboutin.. how many pairs of YSL or JC or Prada .. or... uhhhhh ?  *sigh*


----------



## LavenderIce

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## LavenderIce

One of the Mowery twins


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra


----------



## Vodkaine

Please someone give Bridget a pair of Prive already ... she does not get it and wear these everytime but girl.. your toes are running the show. And not in a good way D:


----------



## alyssa08

yeah I've never seen three full toes come out of a peeptoe before. so odd :/


----------



## louboutinlawyer

carlinha said:


> well, i sent her a message on her website asking for one :shame:
> 
> if she replies to me, i'll definitely post!



This is amazing!! I hope she replies!!


----------



## Vodkaine

Hey.. If we all ask Danielle to do so may be she will be like " wow people really NEED to figure it out " know what I mean.. like on the bay.. the more you report, the faster they solve what everyone is harrasing them about =D


----------



## immashoesaddict

I'm not liking Carmen's Dress.......IT just looks like over size table cloth ..Gives her body no shape what so ever


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^Not to mention the dress makes her look shorter than she already is!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol. It's Tamera


LavenderIce said:


> One of the Mowery twins


----------



## immashoesaddict

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^^Not to mention the dress makes her look shorter than she already is!


  yes that too!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Beyonce Knowles in Maggie


----------



## surlygirl

get 'em, Bey! I want that colorway in the Maggie! may be just a bit too much going on up top with the t-shirt, but who's going to notice.


----------



## Vodkaine

Shorts this short... I just can't. But yest the overall is matching the shoes.. but to match a gorgeous Chanel taylor jacket with a daisy duke outfit.. it's just disapointing.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The good thing about fashion is you can wear what YOU want and that's what she did.

Love the shoes! I agree surly, too much going on with the top (the shirt have chains, she have chains, the bag has chains, and the jacket ), but I will just keeping looking at the shoes! I haven't seen her in this forum in a while, unless I missed it.


----------



## sara999

yeah. i like the concept behind dressing down the chanel jacket...i just think she missed the mark on execution! she's still got great legs (jealous!!) and lovely shoes though...i just can't find it in me to hate (she is one of my fav celebs because i feel like she's worked her arse off and earned her success...not like the kardashians or the speidi!)


----------



## Vodkaine

^^ Fashion may be able to give you the power to wear what ever the hell you want... But I guess that a mirror (or any loved one) in the hallway can give you the power to realize how ridiculous you are before you walk out the door. (I'm not thinking about Beyoncé, in particular, but for instance Mariah Carey pops in my minds everytime I think " fashion disaster / total no no".)


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol. It's Tamera


 
Thanks *jimmy*!  I could have sworn one of them had short hair and when they had different hair lengths, I was able to tell who was who.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lav - Yeah, I stop looking at the hair because I would always get confused! lol Tia has the rounder face (cheeks).


----------



## LavenderIce

Coco


----------



## ikaesmallz

Mowery twins look great.

WTH is carmen electra wearing?!?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

At Coco


----------



## BellaShoes

What... I mean who... is that in the purple dress? Gads!


----------



## rdgldy

oh lordy!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

xx


----------



## jancedtif

*LL* you're hilarious!


----------



## BellaShoes

*LL*... you are funny.

She has WAAAAAAY to much going on... the hair, the top shelf and the bottom shelf 

Do one or the other but all three?


----------



## sunshinequeen

Dita von Teese in Marie Antoinette


----------



## BellaShoes

So pretty!


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ dress is pretty but too much poof. I think it would be prettier if she toned it down a bit.

@ Coco - I don't know how her lower back ain't dying with all that! Her and Ice-T have surprisingly been together for a very long time though.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

xx


----------



## TwiggyStar

That's a no no Coco...

Dita always looks fabulous!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That is because she paid top dollar for those shelves, she must show them off.

LOL at the run down on her AND the government!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## MACsarah

second favorite mowry twin
-nvm. already been posted. haha. move along-


----------



## Vodkaine

Chanel Iman


----------



## BellaShoes

Not loving that look.... the dress doesn't go well with the Boots.


----------



## creighbaby

beyonce in the maggie


----------



## sumnboutme

louboutinlawyer said:


> That would be Ice-T's always elegant and subdued wife, Coco (Government name: Nicole Austin) LOL
> 
> She's a big Louboutin fan, apparently!! I often see her bringing a touch of class to her always-polished look...



IIRC, she's a member of this forum...


----------



## Newport1

I thought these weren't going to be made?!  How did she get a pair???

http://coolspotters.com/musicians/m...-louboutin-luly-mary-jane-pumps#medium-470825


----------



## lulabee

sumnboutme said:


> IIRC, she's a member of this forum...


  Uh..So what?


----------



## compulsive

Newport1 said:


> I thought these weren't going to be made?!  How did she get a pair???
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/musicians/m...-louboutin-luly-mary-jane-pumps#medium-470825



Not sure about that colorway but the Luly has been out for a couple months already.


----------



## sumnboutme

lulabee said:


> Uh..So what?



Nothin', i'm just sayin... :weird:


----------



## lulabee

sumnboutme said:


> Nothin', i'm just sayin... :weird:


 No really I'm just saying, she must not be a very active member here because people have made some wicked fun of her on this thread and she _never_ came here to defend herself..So I'm  she's a 'lil too busy to hang on TPF....


----------



## clothingguru

Newport1 said:


> I thought these weren't going to be made?!  How did she get a pair???
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/musicians/m...-louboutin-luly-mary-jane-pumps#medium-470825



ARG! i hate that! LOL. Ya those were for the Phillip Lim fashion show! SHe must have connections! Or maybe she was one of the models? I wish i could get them


----------



## Newport1

That's exactly what I thought!  They were the Philip Lim ones!  Anyone know where she lives???  Arghhh!



clothingguru said:


> ARG! i hate that! LOL. Ya those were for the Phillip Lim fashion show! SHe must have connections! Or maybe she was one of the models? I wish i could get them


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lulabee said:


> No really I'm just saying, she must not be a very active member here because people have made some wicked fun of her on this thread and she _never_ came here to defend herself..So I'm  she's a 'lil too busy to hang on TPF....


 
Why would a celebrity feel the need to defend herself to an online forum?? 


*Sumn *is right she is a member here. Just because one isn't a frequent poster doesn't mean she's not a member.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lulabee said:


> Uh..So what?




If Coco is in fact a member here, some people may want to know.

We would not want to insult her, as we don't allow that to happen to any of our members &#8211; tPF rules.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## jancedtif

^I love her bag!  Can anyone ID it?  TIA!


----------



## Elise499

Beth Shak closet



 

She told me she has 1400 pairs of Louboutin !


----------



## creighbaby

Elise499 said:


> Beth Shak closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me she has 1400 pairs of Louboutin !



That's a nice closet. I need to become profession poker player!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Elise499 said:


> Beth Shak closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me she has 1400 pairs of Louboutin !



I have no idea who this is, but I want to be her!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I'm shoe twins with JLo!!! 



sunshinequeen said:


> Jennifer Lopez


----------



## louboutinlawyer

JetSetGo! said:


> If Coco is in fact a member here, some people may want to know.
> 
> We would not want to insult her, as we don't allow that to happen to any of our members  tPF rules.



Indeed....anyway, my post was not meant to be malicious in any way. Obviously I never would have written anything at all had I known. I know that Coco is frequently posted in this thread and having looked at the archives, I can see that my comment was actually pretty tame compared to most others. However, I would never want to hurt the feelings of any TPFer, or anyone else for that matter, so I've asked the Mods to delete my post. Thanks for the heads-up, *sumn* and *naked*. Moving on...


----------



## sara999

i love coco. i think she's fabulous and hilarious and doesn't care what anyone else thinks about her. i respct that and wish i had more of that gumption in my own self image/confidence! i also love that she and ice-t have been together for so long, feels like i've spent most of my life knowing who he is! he's one of my favs on l&o (and in his previous rapping career!) 


and DUUUUUDE to that shoe closet! ayers roccia NP, roccia YYZ, brown python w/burgundy tip, black python y'open....MAN. what a collection


----------



## jancedtif

^Beth Shak's closet is magnificent!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I totally agree. I'm a huge Ice-T and SVU fan and have followed the legendary Coco's career for many years. You are right- she is wonderfully silly and fun and outrageous, and they seem to be really in love, which is pretty adorable (and rare). She's a woman who knows how to market herself, and clearly doesn't give a *beep* what anyone thinks, so more power to her! 

And also, "DUUUUDE" is a perfect way to describe that closet. LOL! I want close-ups!!



sara999 said:


> i love coco. i think she's fabulous and hilarious and doesn't care what anyone else thinks about her. *i respct that and wish i had more of that gumption in my own self image/confidence!* i also love that she and ice-t have been together for so long, feels like i've spent most of my life knowing who he is! he's one of my favs on l&o (and in his previous rapping career!)
> 
> 
> and DUUUUUDE to that shoe closet! ayers roccia NP, roccia YYZ, brown python w/burgundy tip, black python y'open....MAN. what a collection


----------



## carlinha

WHO is this beth shak person????  i wanna BE HER.


----------



## nillacobain

jancedtif said:


> ^I love her bag! Can anyone ID it? TIA!


 
It's a Kate Moss For Longchamp Polonchon Gloster tote.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...women&group=borse&des=AIN&cat=&seasProdID=51I


----------



## compulsive

*carlinha*, she's a professional poker player


----------



## carlinha

compulsive said:


> *carlinha*, she's a professional poker player



i am SOOOO in the wrong profession!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> i am SOOOO in the wrong profession!


 
Me too!!


----------



## nillacobain

^^ same here! LOL


----------



## alyssa08

*goes back to playing texas hold'em on my bb* like that'll help  what a freakin' awesome woman.


----------



## CCKL

1400 pairs?!! 

LOL, if Coco is a member...HI *COCO*!


----------



## clothingguru

Newport1 said:


> That's exactly what I thought!  They were the Philip Lim ones!  Anyone know where she lives???  Arghhh!



HAHA i wish!


----------



## Aniski

Elise499 said:


> Beth Shak closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me she has 1400 pairs of Louboutin !



Hey ladies!  Can anyone ID the bag she had next to her?  Probably can't afford it but I like it and I am not a bag person!
And those shoes...


----------



## Vodkaine

Coco is very very very sweet in person ..


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Aniski said:


> Hey ladies!  Can anyone ID the bag she had next to her?  Probably can't afford it but I like it and I am not a bag person!
> And those shoes...



It's some sort of Hermes Birkin...i'm sure someone else can provide you with more specifics! I haven't bothered to learn much about Birkins as I doubt my shoe habit will ever permit me to afford one..


----------



## Vodkaine

Aniski said:


> Hey ladies!  Can anyone ID the bag she had next to her?  Probably can't afford it but I like it and I am not a bag person!
> And those shoes...



The bag is a Crocodile Birkin made by HERMES, of course.


----------



## compulsive

Aniski said:


> Hey ladies! Can anyone ID the bag she had next to her? Probably can't afford it but I like it and I am not a bag person!
> And those shoes...


 
Hermes Croccodile Birkin in probably a 25 or 30cm? Price tag is quite rough.. 5 figures ush:


----------



## Aniski

louboutinlawyer said:


> It's some sort of Hermes Birkin...i'm sure someone else can provide you with more specifics! I haven't bothered to learn much about Birkins as I doubt my shoe habit will ever permit me to afford one..



Thanks LL & Vodkaine & Compulsive!  I was afraid it would be something ridiculously expensive!  I guess I can admire it from afar...


----------



## Vodkaine

Aniski said:


> Thanks LL & Vodkaine & Compulsive!  I was afraid it would be something ridiculously expensive!  I guess I can admire it from afar...



Yes I think it's a 30cm .. I'm not sure for the color.. certainly someing like Lilas or Lavande.. but yes.. with Silver hardware, certainly around 20 000$


----------



## Aniski

Vodkaine said:


> Yes I think it's a 30cm .. I'm not sure for the color.. certainly someing like Lilas or Lavande.. but yes.. with Silver hardware, certainly around 20 000$



Ouch!  That's a nice chunk o' change!!  Definitely worth worshiping from afar!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Vodkaine said:


> Coco is very very very sweet in person ..



I have no doubt that she is. My comment did not in any way refer to her character, but rather to her objectively risque outfit(s) and the outrageous public persona that _she has created and is her claim to fame_.  I think I've adequately explained my comment numerous times and even asked the mods to delete it on the off-chance that Coco actually does read this board.  *I'm tired of defending myself, and I'm tired of this conversation. Boring. Next!*!


----------



## kett

Vodkaine said:


> Yes I think it's a 30cm .. I'm not sure for the color.. certainly someing like Lilas or Lavande.. but yes.. with Silver hardware, certainly around 20 000$



OH MY! Think of all the shoes that could get you...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Vodkaine said:


> Yes I think it's a 30cm .. I'm not sure for the color.. certainly someing like Lilas or Lavande.. but yes.. with Silver hardware, certainly around 20 000$


 
only $20,000? I think a 30cm croc birkin is around $40,000-$50,000.


----------



## rdgldy

So glad I have no interest in Hermes!!


----------



## Aniski

Yeah, I will definitely stick to my no-name bags.  I don't have to insure them


----------



## louboutinlawyer

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> only $20,000? I think a 30cm croc birkin is around $40,000-$50,000.



I would SO rather spend it on shoes.  Like *Rdgldy* said, I'm SO glad I'm not into Hermes!!

When the new Holt Renfrew in Calgary opened, there was a red croc birkin with a diamond lock..it was around $150,000 if I remember correctly. Apparently people fly all over the world to get them since they're so rare! I can't even imagine...It was beautiful, though!


----------



## kett

I am just floored. 150k?!?!? Wow.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I know!! It was quite shocking!!

Um...also, i just zoomed in on Beth Shak's closet, and....did anyone notice that there are actually *2 ROWS of shoes on every level*???!!! 2nd row from the bottom on the far left left side, you can see some lace yoyo zeppas peeking out from behind the black pair. I also noticed that a few of the shoes are missing their mates, so it logically follows that they'd be tucked in behind. This woman needs to join TPF immediately, if not sooner, and post a collection thread!!


----------



## kett

Two rows??? Do you think she is looking to adopt a 31 year old chick from Utah?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

kett said:


> Two rows??? Do you think she is looking to adopt a 31 year old chick from Utah?



I think it's worth submitting an application!!!


----------



## Elise499

Beth Shak also sent me these pictures of her favorites CL


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Elise, those are amaaaazing!! Is she a friend of yours?? we want more more more!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ interesting interview *Elise*!

She said she's going to meeting Christian Louboutin in April. I wonder if that means she'll be attending the signing at BH!


----------



## Elise499

She loves my blog so she sent me an email with a picture of her closet, and she accepted to answer some questions.
She is really nice, and she is going to meet Christian Louboutin in April.

Thanks *nakedmosher2of3*


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Great article, Elise! I love the pic of her standing with the shoes on the floor...(also love those Alaia ankle boots thrown in the mix!)  Just stunning!! i would love to root through her closet!


----------



## rdgldy

*Elise,* thanks for the info!! I wish I had her shoe collection!! I do have 2 of her top 4-the pierce and the marpop!!


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Beth Shak also sent me these pictures of her favorites CL


 

I die! 

Thanks *Elise499* for posting!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh goodness gracious!! Maybe I should pay attention to poker now! lol

Hmm... I was wondering why she had those cards stuck in her boobs! lol

Amazing closet, and yes, there are two rows!! She looks to have all color Bling Blings!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

louboutinlawyer said:


> I have no doubt that she is. My comment did not in any way refer to her character, but rather to her objectively risque outfit(s) and the outrageous public persona that _she has created and is her claim to fame_.  I think I've adequately explained my comment numerous times and even asked the mods to delete it on the off-chance that Coco actually does read this board.  *I'm tired of defending myself, and I'm tired of this conversation. Boring. Next!*!



No need to defend yourself. Let's just move on.


----------



## sara999

LL i certainly took no offense to your comment, i respect your opinion and love that we can all be so different! 


that was amazing that she answered your questions elsie, your blog *is* amazing so i don't blame her!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Totally, Elsie's blog is major eye candy!! LOVES it!!


----------



## jancedtif

kett said:


> Two rows??? Do you think she is looking to adopt a 31 year old chick from Utah?



NO!  She looking to adopt this 43 year old chick!


----------



## carlinha

does anyone know what shoe size beth shak is???  you know, just for research purposes...

(next question will be where does she live :ninja


----------



## DC-Cutie

JetSetGo! said:


> If Coco is in fact a member here, some people may want to know.
> 
> We would not want to insult her, as we don't allow that to happen to any of our members  tPF rules.



so it;s OK to insult her if she wasn't a member, but off limits if she is


----------



## Theren

OMG.. Beth can adopt me!!! Her collection is magnificent!


----------



## ikaesmallz

holy mother @ Beth Shak!!! Seriously, there is no way in hell she gets to wear all of those! Donate!!!


----------



## CCKL

carlinha said:


> does anyone know what shoe size beth shak is???  you know, just for research purposes...
> 
> (next question will be where does she live :ninja



Lemme know if you need an accomplice...lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Judging from the pics I would say about a 38 to a 39. Definitely not a small size! I can spot my size or somewhere near it a mile away! lol


----------



## fieryfashionist

1400 pairs?!    Omg, I need to take up poker asap and miraculously be amazing at it!!   Wow, I wonder if she had a passion for luxury goods before kicking a$$ at poker or if if she always did!?   I suppose having like 200K, 1M, etc. burning a hole in your pocket to shop with helps cultivate your fashion taste haha.   Ohhhh haha, I just noticed that the dress is made out of cards... guess it goes with the cards stuck in her cleavaege!


----------



## Nereavi

clothingguru said:


> ARG! i hate that! LOL. Ya those were for the Phillip Lim fashion show! SHe must have connections! Or maybe she was one of the models? I wish i could get them



available at saks http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1270555012009&ev19=1:14


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nereavi - That's not the same shoe!


----------



## Elise499

Thanks *sara999* and *louboutinlawyer*
Phillipe Blond also accepted to answer some questions, I hope he will send pictures of his amazing Pigalle !


----------



## sobe2009

Thanks Elise for the picture of Beth Shak's closet is amazing. I spent some good time trying to figure it the shoes on the second row.  Seriously amazing!!, I am available for adoption too.


----------



## hya_been

So after staring at Beth Shak's closet for way too long I now know that I actually need to learn to play poker.  Also, she has the blue jean miss money penny!


----------



## savvysgirl

Elise499 said:


> Beth Shak closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me she has 1400 pairs of Louboutin !




 Why did i not see this before??


----------



## sumnboutme

i want to be a poker player when i grow up


----------



## rilokiley

wow, what a closet!   I love playing poker and watching tournaments on tv... and the funny thing is that I've never even heard of her.  Neither has DF, and he is really into poker.  I googled her name, and she has not even won that much money- less than $500k over the past few years.

And doing a quick and very conservative estimate... 1,400 pairs X $800 each is about $1.12 million.  Not sure how she does it, but I wanna know!! 


ETA: According to Wikipedia, she has also been in an episode of MTV Cribs... does anyone remember seeing it?  I wonder if she showed her closet


----------



## sumnboutme

^maybe it's from her ex-husband's poker winnings


----------



## ikaesmallz

You know what makes it even crazier?? It's 1400 and counting....

because I'm sure she will be buying more! Ugh I die!!


----------



## rilokiley

sumnboutme said:


> ^maybe it's from her ex-husband's poker winnings




I've never even heard of him either!! 


When I showed DF her picture, he says she looks like a porn star, LOL.  Maybe that's her more lucrative side job?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Rilo*, I just looked into it- apparently her kids were featured on "Teen Cribs".  Too bad, because I would love to have an tour of her closet!! Also saw a LOT of comments suggesting that her lifestyle comes from her ex-husband's winnings and not her own, like *sumn* said.


----------



## rilokiley

louboutinlawyer said:


> *Rilo*, I just looked into it- apparently her kids were featured on "Teen Cribs".  Too bad, because I would love to have an tour of her closet!! Also saw a LOT of comments suggesting that her lifestyle comes from her ex-husband's winnings and not her own, like *sumn* said.




ahh, I see.  Makes sense.  Somehow I'm not as "wowed" by her CL collection anymore... like, it would have been cooler if she bought all that by herself instead of getting it from a man, if you know what I mean.  Maybe I am reading too much into it :shame:


----------



## louboutinlawyer

rilokiley said:


> ahh, I see.  Makes sense.  Somehow I'm not as "wowed" by her CL collection anymore... like, it would have been cooler if she bought all that by herself instead of getting it from a man, if you know what I mean.  Maybe I am reading too much into it :shame:



You're right, *Rilo*, there's something about working for them that makes them extra special.... Though, I *probably* wouldn't complain if I was gifted with one or two pairs.. LOL


----------



## rilokiley

louboutinlawyer said:


> You're right, *Rilo*, *there's something about working for them that makes them extra special*.... Though, I *probably* wouldn't complain if I was gifted with one or two pairs.. LOL




Totally... I don't make tons of money right now since I'm still a student, so when I am able to save up and purchase a pair, it means a lot, and it definitely gives me a sense of accomplishment and pride.  To hear that someone can be gifted _that_ much- aside from a bit of jealousy, of course, it definitely makes me feel like the shoes aren't as appreciated.  And of course, there's my feminist side coming out, but that's a whole 'nother story 

But ITA with you about the last part


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden P.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## ikaesmallz

I'm becoming a very big fan of JLH and her CL outfits! 

What's up with Hayden and her older men?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hayden looks so teeny with that man! He looks so TALL!


----------



## honeyspice

Oh I'm loving JLH's dress! Does anyone know which brand it's from?


----------



## lilmissb

Hayden what are you doing? I agree, what's with the older men???


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Love hayden's shoes...but yes, she is a bit mis-matched with her boyfriend!! I think he's a pro-boxer or something...

Cheryl Cole is crazy beautiful. And she has great shoes! Some girls have all the luck


----------



## alyssa08

he is a boxer and he is extremely tall! she's quite short too. hayden is interesting. the decolletes look awesome on her though and they are the perfect nude for her skintone.


----------



## september gurl

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## CMP86

^^^Those shoes don't fit her!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

You're right, CMP...grrr....why do people with unlimited money walk around in ill-fitting shoes?! There's just no excuse. It looks ridiculous. Nice shoes, though!


----------



## CMP86

It looks as if they are almost 1 size too small.


----------



## cindy74

Thats awefull


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^The toes look like they will burst out of the shoes anytime


----------



## cindy74

JLH looks stunning in that dress


----------



## CMP86

I just wish that someone would tell these actresses that they look stupid with their toes hanging out of their shoes like that!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG SMG what ARE you _doing_????


----------



## Canarybling

Makes the shoes look dare I say "cheaper"? Cos the leather is all crushed and so are her feet it looks so painful and it's painful to look at


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing Christian Louboutin for 3.1 Phillip Lim or aka Meree. This pic is from Marie Claire April 2010 issue.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Not only are SMG's shoes too small, but they don't match her outfit at ALL. Maybe if they didn't have bourdeaux tips, but I just don't think that nude vp's go with that outfit...


----------



## surlygirl

SMG just needs a ball of foot pad to stop her feet from sliding forward, maybe?

love those Phillip Lim shoes! LOVE.


----------



## madamelizaking

SMG just had a baby so her feet may have grown. I'm 99.9% sure i've seen her wear the same pair and not spill out. Definitely agree on the mismatch though... Apparently you can't wear nude with everything!


----------



## phiphi

JLH looks really cute in that dress.

SMG and the dreaded toe overhang!! sobbing!! she's just so awesome otherwise!

looooove the Philip Lim CLs... wow!


----------



## karwood

Alexandra Burke wearing lavender patent Bianca:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ so cute! I didn't think the lavender would look good against my skintone, but now I may have to reconsider! or maybe the coral!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Surly - I thought the same thing!!! I think *jan* was wondering also!


----------



## mal

*surly! Do it  they are gorgeous!!!*


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ so cute! I didn't think the lavender would look good against my skintone, but now I may have to reconsider! or maybe the coral!!!


 


jimmyshoogirl said:


> Surly - I thought the same thing!!! I think *jan* was wondering also!


 
Exactly ladies!  I really wanted the lav Biancas, but I was afraid, but not anymore!


----------



## karwood

jancedtif said:


> Exactly ladies! I really wanted the lav Biancas, but I was afraid, but not anymore!


 

Nordstrom on Michigan Ave in Chicago


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yay!!! Get them ladies!! I think the coral would look good also! I did try those on, not in my size of course!


----------



## creighbaby

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## elfgirl

AARRRGGG! They are taunting me with all these people in the Philip Lim shoes!  I still want Lulys in that colorway.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I love SJP so much...she looks great in literally anything. Anyone else counting down the days until May 28th?


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^me me me!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

BlondeBarbie said:


> ^^^me me me!!!!


----------



## sara999

another of hayden p


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Cobblestones!! Danger!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Do you guys see the calf muscle in SJPs leg?!? That woman can wear heels!! And yes she does look great in whatever she wears. Always so polished and put together. I admire that!

SMG what the hell?!? It just looks awful hangin out like that. And I'm sure she knows they're just hangin bc cmon if you're wearing it you can feel that!


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Nordstrom on Michigan Ave in Chicago


 

Thank you *Kar*!


----------



## cindy74

i dont have a clue who she is but her name is annalynne mclord


----------



## karwood

^^^^ She is on the TV series "90210". Just in case anybody is wondering what style she is wearing, it is Fetilo.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^ I adore her!


----------



## nillacobain

I love Hayden's blazer!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Hi Girls, just saw the cast of Glee on Oprah- Lea Michele was rocking some louboutins, but I couldn't get a good look at what they were...some sort of classic (ronron? decollete?) in a nude, I think...This is the best pic I could find, but if I find a better one, I'll post it! I love this show


----------



## tivogirl

^ Ooo I'm going to copy that screen grab over to the post I just made on the spotted in movies & tv thread! I think they're decollettes!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cameron Diaz


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

louboutinlawyer said:


> I love SJP so much...she looks great in literally anything. Anyone else counting down the days until May 28th?


 
meeeeee!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cindy74 said:


> i dont have a clue who she is but her name is annalynne mclord


 
she looks so great!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

She does look great! I wish I could pull that look off- I'd look like a hobo in that outfit, but she makes it look very chic


----------



## Alegory

love her she is from 90210

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## Alegory

If the jacket In her hand was a dress its me doing the walk of shame LOL!


----------



## CMP86

^^She is also in Nip/Tuck.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## alyssa08

I love that lauren conrad loves her shoes, but I wish she'd get a pair in black patent. the suede doesn't look very nice with a lot of her outfits.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Dasha Zhukova in Pique


----------



## sunshinequeen

Alex Curran Gerrard in Big Kiss Flats


----------



## sunshinequeen

Olivia Palermo in Rolando


----------



## sunshinequeen

Jessica Stam in Fontanete


----------



## sunshinequeen

Taylor Tomasi Hill


----------



## kett

Jessica Stam = AMAZING


----------



## babysweetums

jessica stam= perfection


----------



## kett

Seriously. I think she is one of the most gorgeous women on this planet.


----------



## Canarybling

i want jessica's dress


----------



## Aniski

^Me too!!


----------



## BellaShoes

That white dress is stunning!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Those fontanettes are gorgeous!!!!! 

Seriously, do you guys see Lo's toes in those shoes? What's up with these celebs and freaken toes hangin out?!?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love this outfit!!!



sunshinequeen said:


> Alex Curran Gerrard in Big Kiss Flats


----------



## ilostmychoo

ikaesmallz said:


> Those fontanettes are gorgeous!!!!!



Agreed   Wish I'd bought a pair when I had the chance... off to stalk ebay :ninja: lol


----------



## creighbaby

sunshinequeen said:


> Alex Curran Gerrard in Big Kiss Flats



Couple more shots of her feet






\


----------



## cindy74

nicky hilton


----------



## Blueberry

Can anyone identify the height of her shoes ? 4 inches or less ?


----------



## elfgirl

^^^ Are those the white python fetchas from NAP?  If so, they're not under 4".


----------



## lilmissb

Paris's shoes look like white new simples which are 120's with platform. She's been posted in this thread with them before.


----------



## carlinha

paris hilton's shoes look like white (Patent?) new simples to me... so they should just be 120mm

edit:  jinx *lilmiss*!


----------



## elfgirl

Ah, cool. The toe looked too pointed for new simples to me, but I'm still a newbie at judging styles. :shame:


----------



## Tenley10

Don't know if this was posted yet...

Katie Holmes


----------



## purseinsanity

cindy74 said:


> nicky hilton



Are Nicky's toes over the edge?  Or is that my imagination!?


----------



## carlinha

nicky's toes look fine to me...

why is katie holmes wearing those shoes with socks and such a mismatched outfit???  on the other hand, suri looks awesome!  what a cute girl.


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *C!* Jinx indeed 

Good grief Katie, who let you out of the house like that???


----------



## compulsive

No no Katie.. how could you think you look cute in that outfit?  Suri is soooo freakin' adorable though!

And I need big kiss flats, pronto!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Me too!  I already have the Candy flats but now I want the Big Kiss!  They're awesome!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Agreed the big kiss flats are to die for!!!!  Loves them...


----------



## compulsive

purseinsanity said:


> ^Me too!  I already have the Candy flats but now I want the Big Kiss!  They're awesome!



I agree! They need to go on sale though lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe Katie is doing the sock trick or the CL Fox in Sox thing??  Otherwise, I don't get it.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Oh, Katie..honey...No. The sock trick is for home only!! She's such a pretty girl..i don't like to see her going out like this!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I don't mind socks with heels, but that combo looks bad. And her outfit sucks too!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

JetSetGo! said:


> I don't mind socks with heels, but that combo looks bad. And her outfit sucks too!



Totally agree...with the right socks it can work...those are not the right socks, IMO   Her fashion choices have not been the best lately...it's a shame when she has so much to work with!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kirstie Alley in Straratata
http://x17online.com/celebrities/kirstie_alley/kirstie_alley_cinches_herself-04092010.php#more


----------



## TwiggyStar

Hehe, Suri needs to dress Katie, Suri has better style...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

purseinsanity said:


> Are Nicky's toes over the edge? Or is that my imagination!?


 
looks like the index toe is trying to break away but who truly knows.

As for Katie's look...dang I sorta like it. I think she was tryin to coordinate with the rest of the outfit. Perhaps diff socks. Oh well lol!


----------



## purseinsanity

cindy74 said:


> nicky hilton


 
Are Nicky's VPs?  I NEED a pair of those!


----------



## Speedah

Katie is going as nuts as Tom!


----------



## icecreamom

Can somebody ID SJP Dress? and yes... I'm waiting for May 28th too...


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Speedah said:


> Katie is going as nuts as Tom!


 
LOL!! That smiley should be called ":tomcruise:" hahaha


----------



## louboutinlawyer

icecreamom said:


> Can somebody ID SJP Dress? and yes... I'm waiting for May 28th too...



Did you see the trailer?!! So exciting..the fashion!! I die....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

louboutinlawyer said:


> Did you see the trailer?!! So exciting..the fashion!! I die....


 
seriously cannot wait! I called to see when tickets go on sale and they said the friday before!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Emmy Rossum


----------



## LavenderIce

Sarah Paxton


----------



## LavenderIce

Gwen Stefani


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Gwen Stefani



I am absolutely lovin' Gwen's look!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

All of those ladies look so great!! Gwen's baby is ADORABLE. I love Emmy Rossum's dress- I could never pull it off but it looks great on her.  Also, can I please borrow the Kardashians' hairstylist for just ONE day?


----------



## Speedah

I  Gwen. She's so classy rocker fab. :sunnies


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

the more I see Kim and Kourtney with the Deva boots the more I want them!

I love Gwen's look!! So cool mommy chic!


----------



## carlinha

emmy rossumn looks divine, and gwen is so chic


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Gwen is always dressed amazingly!! Such an icon...


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## elfgirl

^^Her toes! They don't look crazy! Yay!


----------



## nillacobain

From the her thread in the Celebrity subforum:

Kristin Cavallari in polka dot Menorcas 130 



> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1067x1605 and weights 168KB.


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ that is a VERY cute outfit with the polka dot menorcas!


----------



## Elise499

Kristin Cavallari looks cute, I love her outfit !

Kate Beckinsale in Luly






Heidi Montag in So Privé


----------



## 5elle

sunshinequeen said:


> Kristin Cavallari





Brina said:


> *More Kristin pics*



I LOVE her combination of peep toe CL's and short skinnies (almost capris?). Note taken.


----------



## nillacobain

ikaesmallz said:


> ^^ that is a VERY cute outfit with the polka dot menorcas!



I agree. I want the Menorcas/Ibiza/Formentera 130 so so so so bad!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kate looks gorgeous!


----------



## beduina

Now i really want those polka dots Menorca wedges


----------



## nillacobain

beduina said:


> Now i really want those polka dots Menorca wedges


Same here!!


----------



## compulsive

Kate Beckinsale looks GORGEOUS!! I love her!


----------



## cts900

Ohhhhhh, Gwen.  I just know if we met, we would be the bestest friends ever!  I have SUCH a girl crush....



LavenderIce said:


> Gwen Stefani


----------



## BellaShoes

Check out Gavin in the background! Who would ever think Gavin would be in the background of anything... Gwen has out rock starred him!


----------



## Tenley10

Heidi Montag... ugh...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

She better get out of that sun before she melt completely! 

Her face still look like it is sore or is that the final product?


----------



## Speedah

^^  Her boobs look bigger than her head!


----------



## iMunz

Heidi what have you done to yourself?!


----------



## nillacobain

Speedah said:


> ^^  Her boobs look bigger than her head!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Oh, Heidi...

This last round of surgeries has made her look 20 years older!! Sigh.


----------



## BellaShoes

What the....


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh dear is all i can say to/about Heidi. 

Kate & Gwen


----------



## xtina21




----------



## xtina21

more pics


----------



## ikaesmallz

I'm not even going to comment on Heidi. She's just atrocious altogether. 

On the other hand, I'm lovin ashley's style. I like her much better as a brunette.

Kate Beckinsale's luly's are awesome. I love the color way.


----------



## 5elle

I feel sorry for Heidi to be honest. That bikini/CL combo is gorgeous and her body is banging without the surgery so it's a shame she has had those horrible implants. But she has to work with what she has now, and from that point of view she looks cute.


----------



## Canarybling

Heidi looks like she is wearing a towel in the first pic


----------



## CMP86

Heidi Montag is my generations Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Canarybling

No way she could never be that famous and Pam is a sex symbol for a whole lot of men which is sad because IMO she ain't all that Heidi is just a lunatic who wishes she was something she is not, I feel sorry for her in some ways cos obviously she is mentally ill but in other ways I don't after all she is the one who continuasly makes a fool of herself with everyone watching


----------



## babysweetums

kate b looks sooo hot i love the lulys like that =)


----------



## ShoeNoob

Wow, and Heidi looks like she doesn't have eyebrows now. I don't know if I've seen any other instance of someone attention-whoring themselves to the point of completely ruining their bodies like she has. Honestly, she needs help (and to lose the 150# of dead weight that is Spencer, but first things first).


----------



## ShoeNoob

babysweetums said:


> kate b looks sooo hot i love the lulys like that =)



Agreed. Kate Beckinsale has always been awesome but she seems to get more and more gorgeous as the years pass.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I love those lulys on Kate Beckinsale!! 

I just feel very sad for Heidi.  She was a really pretty girl before all these surgeries. Must be terrible to be so insecure that you'd put yourself through all that...


----------



## lilmissb

Kate B looks gorgeous!

I didn't even recognise Heidi! Man she is going to be completely haggard by the time she hits 30!!!


----------



## cindy74

men i hate heidi's boobs it doesent fit her body .
Look at this pic ........ lucky for her she has got a bikiniwax


----------



## ikaesmallz

she just looks like a tranny to me. all the stuff she got done on her face makes her look manly.


----------



## jancedtif

^So. Not. Cute!


----------



## compulsive

Can I have her tummy though?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Heidi's jaws and checks just look so misshaped and swollen, for her sake I hope the fat injections dissolve soon(sometimes fat injections are permanent on some people and sometimes they go away). And why is the she hunching her shoulders like that? Her boobs must be heavy, but that pose looks uncomfortable..


----------



## louboutinlawyer

compulsive said:


> Can I have her tummy though?



Sure you can! Just call her surgeon!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

What's going on with Heidi's eyebrows? she looks crazy! lol


----------



## 918Lux

I feel so sorry for Heidi...going through all of that pain to look like her breasts may pop at any moment.  Surely all of that weight can't be good on her poor back?!  I felt like she was really cute when she started on The Hills and looked good after her first surgery...but now she kind of looks like someone you might see in a circus act.


----------



## Nereavi

Hilary Duff sells her Monica boots  http://cgi.ebay.com/CELEB-OWNED-CHR...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2eac5a8a91






US  Size: 6.5

Main Color:  LIGHT GREYHeel  Height: High (3" and  up)Condition: UsedMaterial: SUEDE


FROM THE CLOSET OF HILARY DUFF.  Retails for over $2,000.00 Size 36 1/2 (US 6 1/2) Dust bag included.  You have seen these Christian Louboutin BOOTS all over the fashion  magazines. They are SEXY, GORGEOUS and FUN.  Light grey stretch suede. Round toe. Hidden platform. 5" heel. Signature  red sole. Made in Italy.  These fabulous boots were worn in a photo shoot so, barely any ware on  boot and bottoms but, there is some makeup on top of boots by thighs.  I  have not tried to remove makeup.  Can send more pix if you would like.  No refunds so please ask questions before biding.  Thank you, Lori


----------



## surlygirl

love The Duff. that's a great deal, too!


----------



## brintee

^^ITA! She's so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

Heidi looks no better than a blow up doll.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Love hilary's boots!! So cute...wish they were in my size


----------



## kett

Man, that's one of those deals where you consider whether or not you really need your toes...


----------



## nillacobain

kett said:


> Man, that's one of those deals where you consider whether or not you really need your toes...


 

LOL


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I was seriously considering them and I'm a 39!


----------



## ShoeNoob

purseinsanity said:


> Heidi looks no better than a blow up doll.



That's an insult to blowup dolls


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Lol!! Soo true Heidi look horrible.. Poor thing.


----------



## sara999

love those monicas! i could never fit my legs into them even if they are about my size


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Here are some (racy) pics of Bar Rafaeli's photoshoot with the "men" of Jersey Shore....(ok..I'll admit it..I watch it...LOL)...The photos are smutty, but the shoes are amazing! 

Those python Titis are fab!! Not sure what the other ones are- some variation on the Engin, I think??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ the black ones are the st. jeanette

I wish I looked like that in my titis!!


----------



## CMP86

The second are the St. Jeanette.

ETA: Jinx naked.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ the black ones are the st. jeanette
> 
> I wish I looked like that in my titis!!



Omg, seriously!! The woman's body is unreal...although, NOT looking like that means you don't have to pose with those clowns..LOL

Thanks for the id, *Naked* and *CMP*


----------



## tivogirl

Hey the Duff and I wear the same size! Too bad I'm so short those would come up to my crotch!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

tivogirl said:


> Hey the Duff and I wear the same size! Too bad I'm so short those would come up to my crotch!



LOL *tivo*!!  That's a hilarious image- louboutin hip waders!! :lolots:


----------



## Canarybling

I can't to OTK boots either they would come up to my belly button :lolots: I'd be Harry high shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

CL Waders!! :lolots:


----------



## MBKitty

How weird, I googled Hilary Duff's height and it says that she is only 5'1" or 5'2", but I have a hard time believing that!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I believe Hillary is really short because of her build. The boots in question can be worn slouched, right?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Kittens, you could pull off those boots with your miles-long legs!!


----------



## Nereavi

MBKitty said:


> How weird, I googled Hilary Duff's height and it says that she is only 5'1" or 5'2", but I have a hard time believing that!



They are hers. Haylie twitted it http://twitter.com/HaylieK


----------



## Tenley10

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nillacobain said:


> From the her thread in the Celebrity subforum:
> 
> Kristin Cavallari in polka dot Menorcas 130


 
Man, I should had bought those at NM last call when they were $120ush:


----------



## kittenslingerie

louboutinlawyer said:


> Kittens, you could pull off those boots with your miles-long legs!!



I'd have to cut off half my foot, I wear a 41 in CL's LOL.


----------



## Marrion

Tatiana Ramus


----------



## sunshinequeen

Audrina Patridge


----------



## tivogirl

kittenslingerie said:


> I believe Hillary is really short because of her build. The boots in question can be worn slouched, right?



Wow, then we're also the same height! How in the world does she wear OTK boots?!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Zoe Saldana in Titi


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ NOPE THOSE ARE TITIS!!


----------



## needloub

I *need* Macarena's in my life!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ NOPE THOSE ARE TITIS!!



Thanks!


----------



## *Magdalena*

wow, Zoe looks amazing.  I am loving that dress...and those titis  are they gold cosmo python as previosuly seen on the Pigalle 120 and HP style??


----------



## compulsive

^ That's what they look like to me. Are you gonna get them?


----------



## clothingguru

*I LOVE AUDRINA's outfit!!!! where can i get those macarena's in that colorway!? I know where i can get the the silver ones but i like this color better  ANyone know if the boutiques still have them?!!!! *


----------



## Stacy31

clothingguru said:


> *I LOVE AUDRINA's outfit!!!! where can i get those macarena's in that colorway!? I know where i can get the the silver ones but i like this color better  ANyone know if the boutiques still have them?!!!! *


 

You can get them at Barneys---they have them online


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacy31

clothingguru said:


> ^^^ thank you!!!!!!!!


 

You're very welcome But when you use the search bar on Barney's website, you have to type "macerena" ...not sure why they mispelled it


----------



## ikaesmallz

I am in love with zoe's titis!!! They're gold cosmo python, yes? I hate how the titis fit but what else do they come in?


----------



## alyssa08

pigalles came in gold cosmo python.

btw, you can get your otk boots altered. short girls can wear them too!


----------



## 4ezrafitch

Katie Cassidy in Studio "Men's Book Chicago" 






katie-cassidy.us


----------



## Canarybling

Studio's  I swear I want those suckers on sale


----------



## purseinsanity

ShoeNoob said:


> That's an insult to blowup dolls



Very true.  My bad!


----------



## *Magdalena*

compulsive said:


> ^ That's what they look like to me. Are you gonna get them?


 
i may...i really need something gold in my collection. do you know who has them???


----------



## carlinha

ikaesmallz said:


> I am in love with zoe's titis!!! They're gold cosmo python, yes? I hate how the titis fit but what else do they come in?



pigalle 120 ($995) - horatio
HP - madison
pass pass - madison


----------



## Elise499

Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle







I want them all !


----------



## carlinha

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !





i'll take ONE OF EACH PLEASE.


----------



## ikaesmallz

thanks for the info *C*! 

omg *elise* that is just insanity!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !


 
OMG I can't breathe!!!    So gorgeous!  Thanks for posting *Elise*!  I love your blog!


----------



## Noegirl05




----------



## elfgirl

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !



I think I just had a heart attack!  

So much gorgeous in such a little space!


----------



## Theren

OMG! So um.. does Phillipe want a daughter? Sister? Maid? lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !


OH EM GEEEEE!!!! Are they all strass or strass and glitter??


----------



## compulsive

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !






I need to blow this picture up and frame it!


----------



## BagLover21

This just made my day. So lovely!


----------



## creighbaby

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !



Stunning.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !


 
OMG


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OH...MY....

Elise, that is an amazing photo! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## justkell

i just made that pigalle picture my desktop background on my puter at work. Definitely doin it on my MBP when I get home. That is just heaven on earth right there!


----------



## ShannonB90

Khloe looks great!! I love her dress & her shoes!


----------



## Aniski

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !



So Gorgeous!


----------



## ochie

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !



WOW!


----------



## Nereavi

what style is Hilary Duff wearing?


----------



## savvysgirl

Who is Phillipe Blond?


----------



## babysweetums

^ a famous drag queen/socialite i think


----------



## jancedtif

^And designer.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you girls. Never heard of him but he has a gorgeous collection of Pigalles!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Looks like Feticha in Taupe



Nereavi said:


> what style is Hilary Duff wearing?


----------



## madamelizaking

Is hilary duff for sure wearing louboutins? The color looks like brian atwood's to me.


----------



## Marisa783

Hilary is definitely wearing CLs...I just watched a video of her appearance...but I still can't say for sure what style.  Maybe Fetichas or Declics?  Although did Declics come in that color?

http://celebrity-gossip.net/hilary-duff/hilary-duff-zebra-stripe-stylish-348485


----------



## PANda_USC

*elise*, OMG now that is just pure art right there. SO MANY COLORS OF STRASS PIGGIES that PANDA WANTS!!! :: passes out:: Monsieur Louboutin, I would like an order of the blue strass pigalles, black diamond strass pigalles, and indian rose strass pigalles please!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !


 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  unreal!  $30K worth of shoes all at once!!!!!!!!! and he's got my dorado strass Piggies that I am still waiting for..aahhhh!!!!! i want the light blue ones, too! what are they????


----------



## madamelizaking

Feticha for sure. I think it may even be camel kid leather and the lighting is off


----------



## legaldiva

PANda_USC said:


> *elise*, OMG now that is just pure art right there. SO MANY COLORS OF STRASS PIGGIES that PANDA WANTS!!! :: passes out:: Monsieur Louboutin, I would like an order of the blue strass pigalles, black diamond strass pigalles, and indian rose strass pigalles please!!



I had a horrible day, so I saved the pic & set it as my desktop background.  I hope that is OK!


----------



## PANda_USC

*legal*, omgoodness, I hope the ring of strass piggies brightened up your day!! :: big hugs:: Take care of yourself hun!

*magdalena*, I'm in the same boat as you. I hope these colors are offered for Fall 2010!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG, thanks *Elsie*, for sharing that pic!


----------



## Nereavi

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Elise499

You're welcome 

I love the Ulona, they look good on Khloe !


----------



## Nereavi

madamelizaking said:


> Is hilary duff for sure wearing louboutins? The color looks like brian atwood's to me.



Yes they are


----------



## Theren

I lurve khloes shoes... so hot!


----------



## Marisa783

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !




My new avatar   Thanks Elise!


----------



## Speedah

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !




I die!


----------



## Theren

Lisa from real housewives of ATL
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.bvnewswire.com/media/2009/08/the-real-housewives-atlanta-365ms-040909.jpg


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love the Atlanta girls from Real Housewives...They were the realest ones ever...


----------



## Marrion

Oksana Grigorieva


----------



## madamelizaking

I think the light blue one is Moonlight? SCP is getting them (I *think*)... I'll ask tommorow 



*Magdalena* said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unreal! $30K worth of shoes all at once!!!!!!!!! and he's got my dorado strass Piggies that I am still waiting for..aahhhh!!!!! i want the light blue ones, too! what are they????


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^^really?!?!  Please, please, please check tomorrow. Thanks Liza


----------



## babysweetums

i love the ulona's im so surprised they werent more popular, hilary duff's so beautiful but her ring is effing insane im so in love with it   osankas dress is really gorgeous too i love that! and lol those sparly piggies picture is quite a hit around here huh lol? what style is that in middle?


----------



## Nereavi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Looks like Feticha in Taupe



another view


----------



## babysweetums

^ yep definatly feticha!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'm going blind with all those strass piggies!!!

*baby* i agree with you...the ulona looks so good on!  they looked amazing on the SA at Horatio that had them on at the meetup.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, I just died and went to strass heaven! I really like the fetichas in that colour, they style makes a normal colour classy and different. They'd make a great neutral statement in my wardrobe and I have yet to get a shoe in that colour. So it's taupe nappa??? I wonder where you get them from, anyone know?


----------



## Rema85

Elise499 said:


> Phillipe Blond sent me this picture of his Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all !


 
WOW! WOW! WOW!  

What a collection and what an impressive display!


----------



## Elise499

babysweetums said:


> i love the ulona's im so surprised they werent more popular, hilary duff's so beautiful but her ring is effing insane im so in love with it   osankas dress is really gorgeous too i love that! and lol those sparly piggies picture is quite a hit around here huh lol? what style is that in middle?



Those in the middle are the Dahlia


----------



## sunshinequeen

Elisa Sednaoui in Titi


----------



## cindy74

i love Khloe Kardashian she is a girl who has curves


----------



## Newport1

Wow what a fashion faux pas.  She is at a RL store opening in Louboutins.  



sunshinequeen said:


> Elisa Sednaoui in Titi


----------



## compulsive

^I don't see what the big deal is  You don't have to be dressed in all RL.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

While browsing a celeb gossip blog today, I came across this little gem.. *This is BY FAR the most classy photo of the bunch.* Proceed with caution (there is no nudity, just epic levels of trash).

Professional Hot Mess Tila Tequila promoting her new song "I :censor: the DJ" at Crazy Horse Strip Club in the Bronx (lovely!). I have no words, but I'm sure you ladies can come up with some to describe this "character". And...go!


----------



## ikaesmallz

well at least she can handle the pole...


----------



## sunshinequeen

Hilary Duff


----------



## sunshinequeen

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## beduina

Alex Curran Gerrard


----------



## Karenada

^ her style has def improved, love the loubs and the whole outfit


----------



## iloveredsoles

louboutinlawyer said:


> While browsing a celeb gossip blog today, I came across this little gem.. *This is BY FAR the most classy photo of the bunch.* Proceed with caution (there is no nudity, just epic levels of trash).
> 
> Professional Hot Mess Tila Tequila promoting her new song "I :censor: the DJ" at Crazy Horse Strip Club in the Bronx (lovely!). I have no words, but I'm sure you ladies can come up with some to describe this "character". And...go!



lol @ tila tequila, she's such a loser.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

iloveredsoles said:


> lol @ tila tequila, she's such a loser.



Seriously- like, what does she do, exactly? What is her purpose in the world?


----------



## ShoeNoob

louboutinlawyer said:


> Seriously- like, what does she do, exactly? What is her purpose in the world?



Whatever it is, it's the same purpose as Speidi imo.


----------



## iloveredsoles

^ lol


----------



## louboutinlawyer

ShoeNoob said:


> Whatever it is, it's the same purpose as Speidi imo.



TOTALLY. Brutal.


----------



## Newport1

xxxx

is it possible for you not to be offensive, please?


----------



## Newport1

xxx unnecessarily antagonizing


----------



## lovespeonies

whoa, that was a little uncalled for.


----------



## purseinsanity

louboutinlawyer said:


> While browsing a celeb gossip blog today, I came across this little gem.. *This is BY FAR the most classy photo of the bunch.* Proceed with caution (there is no nudity, just epic levels of trash).
> 
> Professional Hot Mess Tila Tequila promoting her new song "I :censor: the DJ" at Crazy Horse Strip Club in the Bronx (lovely!). I have no words, but I'm sure you ladies can come up with some to describe this "character". And...go!



She looks very traumatized at the loss of her "fiancee".


----------



## purseinsanity

Newport1 said:


> x



She was talking about Tila Tequila, who is not a Kardashian.


----------



## BellaShoes

:back2topic:

More fashion, less drama please


----------



## Vodkaine

Yeah.. regarding to Tila.. A stripper with Louboutins.. Means DITA to me. Nothing under that.


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Darwin Information Typing Architecture?

(Yes, I know what you meant. But don't go there, we've already been through this with you, lots of us really like Dita so don't make things worse plzkthx).


----------



## Marrion

scarlett


----------



## Marrion

cathrine


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ I love CZJ. She gets better with age and the outfit in that second pic is so cute!


----------



## jancedtif

^She is so stylish!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the photo of SJ...


----------



## ikaesmallz

beduina said:


> Alex Curran Gerrard



who is she? I love her style.

Scarlett looks great. She always exudes sexiness. Looks like she's wearing samira strass?

Catherine's second pic is nice. The first pic it's like what's up with the leather pants?


----------



## Alana1981

ikaesmallz said:


> who is she? I love her style.
> 
> Scarlett looks great. She always exudes sexiness. Looks like she's wearing samira strass?
> 
> Catherine's second pic is nice. The first pic it's like what's up with the leather pants?



She is the wife of Steven Gerrard, a UK footballer who plays for Liverpool. Along with Coleen Rooney and Victoria Beckham, she is one of the most famous WAGs.


----------



## compulsive

ikaesmallz said:


> who is she? I love her style.
> 
> Scarlett looks great. She always exudes sexiness. Looks like she's wearing samira strass?
> 
> Catherine's second pic is nice. The first pic it's like what's up with the leather pants?



I don't think she's wearing Samira Strass. The heels look like 120s. I'm thinking glitter Lady Lynch. I could be wrong though!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I agree. Glitter Lady Lynch


----------



## Vodkaine

ShoeNoob said:


> ^^ Darwin Information Typing Architecture?
> 
> (Yes, I know what you meant. But don't go there, we've already been through this with you, lots of us really like Dita so don't make things worse plzkthx).





Errr... you really do not have to  warn me. And I ADORE Miss von Teese, enough to know she consider the "stripper" word as a compliment and  she is very much okay with it. My review was 200% positive and if I can say it in any other way, " I think that no " dancer " other than Dita (or Dita-likes such as beautiful burelesque dancers she's working with, or not)
 should wear Louboutin to look this classy" 

_kthxbye_.


----------



## Vodkaine

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ I agree. Glitter Lady Lynch



Everytime I see a pair of Lady Lynch I miss Clichy. ( Oh !! Miss Clichy !  )


----------



## eggpudding

beduina said:


> Alex Curran Gerrard



Why do her and Coleen always  (ALWAYS, in every pic I've seen of them recently) insist on dangling their Chanel jumbos from their elbow instead of carrying it on their shoulder like it's meant to be worn??! It drives me nuts.


----------



## legaldiva

PANda_USC said:


> *legal*, omgoodness, I hope the ring of strass piggies brightened up your day!! :: big hugs:: Take care of yourself hun!



You are a sweetie!!!  Thanks! (((hugs back)))


----------



## LavenderIce

Pamela Anderson


----------



## LavenderIce

Emmy Rossum


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

All Pammie need is some cheetos! just kidding! just kidding!


----------



## PANda_USC

*hilary's* outfit is fantastic!!

*scarlett* is so gorgeous, ::swoons::


----------



## elfgirl

Pam Anderson is starting to show her age...

Emmy is cute as a button and I think that's about the most casual I've ever seen Dita EVER. Wow.  She looks beautiful as always.


----------



## cts900

If that pic of Dita is from today it is probably from Coachella Fest.  Last time I saw a pic of her there she was in espadrilles also.

I hope Pam took some baby wipes to those feet before slipping them in her heels!  Public ground barefoot to CLs is not awesome.


----------



## ikaesmallz

Alana1981 said:


> She is the wife of Steven Gerrard, a UK footballer who plays for Liverpool. Along with Coleen Rooney and Victoria Beckham, she is one of the most famous WAGs.



Thanks for the info *alana*!

*V*/*naked* lady lynch was going to be my second guess! I just didn't think the glitter would sparkle that much!

emmy rossum looks elegant there.

gotta say I agree with the Chanel bag dangling on the crook of your arm to be quite annoying. It's just not meant to be there. It's not THAT kind of a bag.


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Dita



I love those Mallorcas and her boyfriend is so cute!!


----------



## sara999

i love that dita can transition her style to something so 'casual' (even thouhg to ME it wouldn't be casual! )


i like emmy rossum, she always looks put together but i must admit i find her kinda blah. although i think she is very pretty in phantom of the opera!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lily Donaldson (Vogue Paris)


----------



## jancedtif

^Oh my!  The Tres Decolletes are really calling my name!


----------



## cindy74

i think pam looks good at least she has some clothes on and a great pair of shoes


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Dita is so old hollywood glam...love her!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sunshinequeen said:


> Lily Donaldson (Vogue Paris)


 
OH MY NERD! Could those be the most sexiest CLs I have ever seen? I need them.


----------



## ikaesmallz

sunshinequeen said:


> Lily Donaldson (Vogue Paris)



what a downright sexy photograph!


----------



## cts900

^^Those heels would break in one wear under my body weight...but I have got to say "va va vooooooom!"


----------



## karwood

Taylor Swift wearing Onemore:


----------



## karwood

Halle Berry wearing beige nappa leather Bianca:


----------



## karwood

Alicia Keys wearing Pigalles:


----------



## compulsive

karwood said:


> Halle Berry wearing beige nappa leather Bianca:



Good gosh! I'd kill for this woman's body!!!!!!  I'd take her shoes too


----------



## Beaniebeans

^Is there a more beautiful woman?!  She's just so stunning!!


----------



## cts900

compulsive said:


> Good gosh! I'd kill for this woman's body!!!!!!  I'd take her shoes too



Is it a bad sign that I would rather have the shoes if I had to choose??


----------



## Theren

cts omg I want her shoes too!


----------



## ShoeNoob

cts900 said:


> Is it a bad sign that I would rather have the shoes if I had to choose??



It's a sign that you're in the right place, here on the CL forum!


----------



## beduina

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## kittenslingerie

I absolutely love the luly, but I'm hating it on Jlo's skin tone and with that horrid coat/robe looking thing.


----------



## Aniski

^^I was going to mention that that coat looks like a blanket I would make!


----------



## clothingguru

man i love my LULY's  so glad i got them


----------



## beduina

This is her real outfit, think she looks flawless. The Luly's are growing on me ...


----------



## flowergirly

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> OH MY NERD! Could those be the most sexiest CLs I have ever seen? I need them.


 Wow!


----------



## cts900

I think JLo always looks gorgeous.  I must admit.


----------



## BellaShoes

Halle Berry loves her Biancas! She has the Black Patent, Hardwick and now the beige!!

JLo looks good, I really have fallen for the Luly's....


----------



## ikaesmallz

compulsive said:


> Good gosh! I'd kill for this woman's body!!!!!!  I'd take her shoes too



*V* don't forget her man too! LOL Gabriel is SMOKIN!!! But yea, Halle looks so stunning despite her age.

And I'm starting to fall in love with the Lulys.


----------



## jancedtif

BellaShoes said:


> Halle Berry loves her Biancas! She has the Black Patent, Hardwick and now the beige!!
> 
> JLo looks good, I really have fallen for the Luly's....



She also has the marron glace ones too.


----------



## compulsive

BellaShoes said:


> Halle Berry loves her Biancas! She has the  Black Patent, Hardwick and now the beige!!
> 
> JLo looks good, I really have fallen for the Luly's....



She has the Hardwicks too?  I'm shoe twins with her!? 



ikaesmallz said:


> *V* don't forget her man too! LOL Gabriel is SMOKIN!!! But yea, Halle looks so stunning despite her age.
> 
> And I'm starting to fall in love with the Lulys.



Ohhh hunnie, lets not get started on her man lol


----------



## hya_been

*Nicky Hilton* in Candy Flats










*Jane Krakowski* in Black Archidiscos


----------



## hya_been

Rachel Roy in Leopard Stevas





Julianne Moore in Nude Fernandos (I think that's the style name)


----------



## hya_been

Gayle King in Yoyospina (??)


----------



## ShoeNoob

hya_been said:


> Julianne Moore in Nude Fernandos (I think that's the style name)



Judging from the tour bus behind her and stuff, I assume this was a very casual event (whatever it was) but uh... hello, do you know what an iron is? And the cross-legged pose she's striking doesn't look demure, it looks like she has to go to the bathroom. Sigh. Well she usually looks terrific imo.


----------



## alyssa08

the sleeves make it look like it's supposed to be wrinkly, but still... not a good look :/


----------



## ShoeNoob

alyssa08 said:


> the sleeves make it look like it's supposed to be wrinkly, but still... not a good look :/



If wrinkled clothes are coming into fashion, I'm like the most fashion-forward person ever!


----------



## nillacobain

hya_been said:


> Rachel Roy in Leopard Stevas
> 
> 
> Julianne Moore in Nude Fernandos (I think that's the style name)


 
She usually looks terrific (esp. in green or black) but I'm not liking these nude Fernandos against her skin tone. I still love her hair though.


----------



## jancedtif

ShoeNoob said:


> Judging from the tour bus behind her and stuff, I assume this was a very casual event (whatever it was) but uh... hello, do you know what an iron is? And the cross-legged pose she's striking doesn't look demure, it looks like she has to go to the bathroom. Sigh. Well she usually looks terrific imo.


 
It looks like her dress is 100% linen and linen ALWAYS wrinkles (no matter how much I iron it ) 

Hey shoe!


----------



## nillacobain

jancedtif said:


> It looks like her dress is 100% linen and *linen ALWAYS wrinkles (no matter how much I iron it* )
> 
> Hey shoe!


 
True!


----------



## sara999

i am a HUGE jane krakowski fan!!!! i loved her in ally mcbeal, i saw her in guys and dolls and i adore her in 30 rock!


----------



## jancedtif

^She is a funny lady and a great actress!  I  her dress and shoes!


----------



## misselizabeth22

The coral, and the shoes totally wash her out


----------



## Speedah

I love Julianne Moore and she usually looks incredible. In that outfit she looks like an unmade bed. ush:

And Jane K. is so freakin' adorable and hilarious. Love her!


----------



## ShoeNoob

jancedtif said:


> It looks like her dress is 100% linen and linen ALWAYS wrinkles (no matter how much I iron it )
> 
> Hey shoe!



Oh hi Janice! I've been a lurker lately. Note to self: do not buy linen. I'm not really an ironer... I'm one of those who throws something in the dryer for 10 minutes to get the wrinkles out instead


----------



## nillacobain

ShoeNoob said:


> Oh hi Janice! I've been a lurker lately. Note to self: do not buy linen.* I'm not really an ironer*... I'm one of those who throws something in the dryer for 10 minutes to get the wrinkles out instead


 
You're not alone girl!! I iron my clothes when I need them (read: just before wearing them!).


----------



## ShoeNoob

nillacobain said:


> You're not alone girl!! I iron my clothes when I need them (read: just before wearing them!).



Lol yeah... I'm going to be so screwed once I get out of law school and have to actually dress in something nicer than jeans and T-shirts.


----------



## nillacobain

ShoeNoob said:


> Lol yeah... I'm going to be so screwed once I get out of law school and have to actually dress in something nicer than jeans and T-shirts.


 
Same here!  I actually  HATE ironing my bf's shirts!


----------



## ShoeNoob

nillacobain said:


> Same here!  I actually  HATE ironing my bf's shirts!



haha! Tell him to iron them himself  But then, my best friend (with benefits ) lived with me for a while and I found myself doing all sorts of crazy homey-type things for him too. Funny what we do when it comes to SOs.


----------



## hya_been

So I saw the original pic in InStyle and Scarlett's actually in strass lady lynches and not glitter.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Heidi Klum in Frutti Frutti


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I absolutely love this picture of her!! I've been told that I look like her, I certainly don't see it but hey, I'll take the compliment!! lol 


hya_been said:


> So I saw the original pic in InStyle and Scarlett's actually in strass lady lynches and not glitter.


----------



## NY Village Girl

Does anyone know the style that Eva Longoria is wearing here?



gemruby41 said:


> *Eva Longoria *


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^Decollete 868 in Camel Patent (which is the perfect shade of "nude" for Eva's skin tone)


----------



## sunshinequeen

Zoe Saldana in Coussin


----------



## sunshinequeen

AnnaLynne McCord in Fetilo


----------



## loash

Heidi Klum


----------



## elfgirl

sunshinequeen said:


> AnnaLynne McCord in Fetilo



My biggest problem with this style is that every time I see the name, I see it as _fellatio_. ush: :shame:


----------



## louboutinlawyer

elfgirl said:


> My biggest problem with this style is that every time I see the name, I see it as _fellatio_. ush: :shame:



LOL!!!! :lolots:


----------



## karwood

nm


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

elfgirl said:


> My biggest problem with this style is that every time I see the name, I see it as _fellatio_. ush: :shame:


LOL!! I know! Someone may ask me the name and I may slip up and say that. So glad I am not the only one with dirty thoughts! 


Outside of the shoes she seem to have an amazing jean collection!


----------



## LavenderIce

Brandy


----------



## Aniski

^What style is she wearing?


----------



## Chins4

nm


----------



## icecreamom

Bad Quality I know... got it from the USA Today


----------



## alyssa08

brandy's wearing the zigounette (sp?) it looks really cute on her!


----------



## Aniski

^^It does!  I have never seen that style before!  Thanks Alyssa!


----------



## alyssa08

they have them at saks I believe


----------



## kett

and Barney's


----------



## rdgldy

and Louboutin Horatio, in that colorway.


----------



## *Magdalena*

icecreamom said:


> Bad Quality I know... got it from the USA Today


 

I love getting ideas on what to wear with Frutti Frutti!  Jlo never disappoints


----------



## Aniski

Edit: still learning how to use this thing!


----------



## Aniski

alyssa08 said:


> they have them at saks I believe





kett said:


> and Barney's





rdgldy said:


> and Louboutin Horatio, in that colorway.



I am impressed!!  You ladies do know where to find CLs!!  That's awesome!  Now I know whom to stalk to find a pair of shoes I want!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Of course! You are definitely in the right place!!


----------



## purseinsanity

elfgirl said:


> My biggest problem with this style is that every time I see the name, I see it as _fellatio_. ush: :shame:



Me too!


----------



## amazigrace

I love those shoes on Brandy! Love the colors!


----------



## ikaesmallz

sunshinequeen said:


> Zoe Saldana in Coussin



I don't like the coussins with this dress. It's like polar opposites.


----------



## elfgirl

ikaesmallz said:


> I don't like the coussins with this dress. It's like polar opposites.



I was kind of surprised when I saw this picture.  Zoe is usually really on when it comes to her outfits, but I agree that this doesn't work so well.  

And yet she's still ungodly gorgeous. So unfair.


----------



## Stacy31

ikaesmallz said:


> I don't like the coussins with this dress. It's like polar opposites.


 

I agree


----------



## tivogirl

^ me three!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Heidi Klum in Zigounette


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Alba


----------



## jancedtif

Heidi has on the dress designed by one the Project Runway contestants.  It looks great on her!


----------



## ikaesmallz

OMG those purple zigounettes are really starting to grow on me!!!

Jessica Alba looks amazing in her outfit. So feminine, put together, professional. I love EVERYTHING about it! I wish I were that skinny!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jancedtif said:


> Heidi has on the dress designed by one the Project Runway contestants.  It looks great on her!


Was this the dress that Emilio made? I can't remember. I also thought it was longer.


----------



## shopaholic7

^^Yes, this was the dress that Emilio made.  It was longer on the show...guess Heidi wanted it shorter.  I guess I would too if I had legs like hers!


----------



## jancedtif

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Was this the dress that Emilio made? I can't remember. I also thought it was longer.


 
Yep! I couldn't remember his name!


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG... I now want the zigounette!!!! I love them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sofia Vergara


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris & Nicky Hilton


----------



## compulsive

The LOVE pumps are really growing on me


----------



## jeshika

Noegirl05 said:


> OMG... I now want the zigounette!!!! I love them!



me too! i love that combo. 

don't know how i'm going to manage to walk in those though...


----------



## loash

Noureen DeWulf












Becki Newton


----------



## beduina

Zigounettes also growing on me  
Love Jessica Alba, what style is she wearing?, those seem perfect to team up with little summer dresses


----------



## Parisian_chic

loash said:


> Noureen DeWulf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becki Newton


Is Naureen wearing Nude VP 120 mm? Please pardon my ignorance


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yes


----------



## LavenderIce

beduina said:


> Zigounettes also growing on me
> Love Jessica Alba, what style is she wearing?, those seem perfect to team up with little summer dresses


 
Jessica is wearing nude patent Wallis.


----------



## beduina

^ ohhhh, thank you


----------



## YaYa3

LavenderIce said:


> Jessica Alba



can anyone ID jessica's bag?  please?  thank you!


----------



## ilovetoshop

YaYa3 said:


> can anyone ID jessica's bag?  please?  thank you!



derek lam blanche bucket bag in taupe


----------



## YaYa3

ilovetoshop said:


> derek lam blanche bucket bag in taupe



thank you!


----------



## ilovetoshop

YaYa3 said:


> thank you!



NP! I think the $$ range is somewhere btwn $1500-1750..I think this bag would go with anything in your closet..I love it as well!


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## alyssa08

wow jessica looks fabulous!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loves Becks!! She is always flawless..


----------



## PANda_USC

*VB In German Vogue for May 2010, in Duvettes

Nicky Hilton in Black Patent Pigalles

Ashley Tisdale in Coussins, Nylon April 2010

Another shot of VB in the Duvettes for German Vogue May 2010*


----------



## sunshinequeen

Renee Zellweger


----------



## Stacy31

sunshinequeen said:


> Renee Zellweger


 Love these shoes! What style are these?


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ they are the altadama.


----------



## karwood

Love Renee, but her hair........



sunshinequeen said:


> Renee Zellweger


----------



## sara999

actually i kind of like the hair, it softens her. she looks less like a lemonmouth than usual


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> actually i kind of like the hair, it softens her. she looks less like a lemonmouth than usual


 
I wish it was a more updated  bob or shag. It looks a bit too much like Dorothy Hamill in the 70's or like somebody gave her "bowl cut" , IMO


----------



## clothingguru

Do video's count? 

Mila Kunis in Black FRUTTI FRUTTI:


----------



## cindy74

doutzen


----------



## cindy74

heidi


----------



## clothingguru

More of JLO wearing Annees Folle's


----------



## Stacy31

iloveredsoles said:


> ^^ they are the altadama.


 

Thanks!


----------



## ikaesmallz

clothingguru said:


> Do video's count?
> 
> Mila Kunis in Black FRUTTI FRUTTI:



great video *CG*!!! I think Mila Kunis is so beautiful!!! Looks so sexy with the frutti fruttis!


----------



## clothingguru

^ thanks! 
i know she is sooo beautiful! And the frutti frutti's look stunning on her!


----------



## BellaShoes

NUDE ALTADAMAS!!!!!!!! I am so excited for mine!!!


----------



## loash

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## clothingguru

Christian louboutin wearing his Louis shoes!


----------



## cindy74

i love scarlett she sure looks good


----------



## sunshinequeen

Khloe Kardashian in Luly


----------



## ikaesmallz

Scarlett looks amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Khloe has a funny look on her face, no?


----------



## BellaShoes

I sure do love her Luly's though!


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ a little. I do love the luly's...but I don't think I'm liking it on her.


----------



## Theren

Scarlet always looks incredible.. man! Not a fan of khloes dress but those lulys.. hot!


----------



## jancedtif

loash said:


> Scarlett Johansson



Scarlett looks amazing!  Can anyone id her dress?  TIA!


----------



## clothingguru

^^ i think her dress is Victoria Beckham....only because of the signature zipper on the back.


----------



## Elise499

Her dress is Roland Mouret actually


----------



## Vodkaine

clothingguru said:


> ^^ i think her dress is Victoria Beckham....only because of the signature zipper on the back.



Actually she is sporting Roland Mouret in there. The zipper is an idea of RM.. you can ID it on most of his dresses.. and he actually has been working with Vicky for her first collection.


----------



## clothingguru

^ ic ic. thanks vodkaine


----------



## Vodkaine

Give me five Elise !


----------



## sara999

i don't really like the luly's on anyone. i feel like they just didn't transition well to a mass produced shoe. IMO


----------



## alyssa08

sara^^ I agree. though I think they look the best on khloe right there. the shoes are just really narrow.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Zoe Saldana in Fetilo


----------



## jancedtif

^Gosh Zoe looks so sophisticated!


----------



## alyssa08

gorgeous! love the fetilo in lace. they look perfect on her.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Ariana Grande in Zigounette


----------



## KlassicKouture

Love that pic of Zoe!!


----------



## sara999

that was from the daily show! i think...she was wearing that dress. looked beautiful!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Ok so Zoe redeemed herself from the outfit with the coussins. Thank God! She looks amazing!

Geeez does everyone have the purple zigounettes?!?


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.barneys.com/Zigounette/500514966,default,pd.html

Horatio had them too!!


----------



## Speedah

sara999 said:


> i don't really like the luly's on anyone. i feel like they just didn't transition well to a mass produced shoe. IMO



Couldn't agree more. I want to like them so badly but I just can't...


----------



## carlinha

Speedah said:


> Couldn't agree more. I want to like them so badly but I just can't...



i totally agree too :ninja:


----------



## sara999

i'm so glad people agree! i felt like i'd just been harbouring this secret opinon, haha!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Sylvie van der Vaart in Poseidon


----------



## sunshinequeen

Sylvie van der Vaart in Declic and Rolando


----------



## sunshinequeen




----------



## BellaShoes

sara999 said:


> that was from the daily show! i think...she was wearing that dress. looked beautiful!



YES!!!!  I saw it too!! When Zoe walked out to greet Jon S, the camera did not pan out far enough to see her shoes!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great Gucci's too! ^


----------



## elfgirl

sara999 said:


> i'm so glad people agree! i felt like i'd just been harbouring this secret opinon, haha!



I think they're a "love or hate" style.  I preordered them and was, I believe, the first tPFer to get them.  I remember that around the time I posted my pair there was a slew of posts from people who didn't like them and I felt kind of like you did, except I was the only one who liked them!


----------



## elfgirl

WOW. I like her so much more with shorter hair.  The pixy cut really works well on her!  Love the Declics!



sunshinequeen said:


> Sylvie van der Vaart in Declic and Rolando


----------



## BellaShoes

I still like the luly's... although I have never tried them myself


----------



## Alice1979

Not sure if it's been posted before. Demi Moore in Apr 2010 Harper's Bazaar wearing lady lynch strass. Dress by Oscar de la Renta.


----------



## Speedah

I don't like those shoes with that dress but Demi is just stunning.


----------



## Nereavi

Tinsley Mortimer in Années Folles for People Magazine


----------



## Aniski

^^I love these shoes!!!


----------



## Chins4

CL goes SciFi - appearing in the latest episode of Doctor Who, Rouge Biancas


----------



## sara999

YEAH! i SAW THAT!!! god the weeping angels are SO SCARY! DON'T BLINK!


----------



## mrsb74

I was sat there watching it with my 4 year old when she shouted "mummy shes wearing your shoes!" and yes very scary.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cassie


----------



## LavenderIce

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## BellaShoes

Awww Rouge Bianca.


----------



## po0hping

sara999 said:


> YEAH! i SAW THAT!!! god the weeping angels are SO SCARY! DON'T BLINK!



sorry to be off topic but they brought the weeping angels back?!? 
I'm seriously considering the biancas.  I hate that I start liking styles in certain colorways way after they've been available.  I'm really slow to liking newer styles.


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

Zoe's CL's are amazing!


----------



## Bitstuff

Wow, her picture should be put in the dictionary next to "trashy"; that is the nicest word to describe that outfit 



LavenderIce said:


> Adrienne Bailon


----------



## lilmissb

Those AF's in pink are insane! I'm not sure if really like them though.

Weeping angels? WTF? Suffice to say I don't watch Dr Who!!!


----------



## Nereavi

Holy Madison and her DIY


----------



## JetSetGo!

sunshinequeen said:


>



Who is this?


----------



## karwood

Kristin Chenoweth wearing Poseidens:


----------



## karwood

Scarlett Johansson wearing Feticha:


----------



## 5elle

I remember when Holly tweeted a pic of these shoes and they looked so unfinished (especially compared to the all-over strass that you ladies do so well) but now that I see them on her they are utterly divine. 

Does anyone know what the base style of these is? They would be perfect wedding shoes but could be worn for years afterwards.



Nereavi said:


> Holy Madison and her DIY


----------



## Nico3327

^ I think it's called Carlotta, or something like that.  Someone else on the forum has them in black satin - they are gorg!


----------



## 5elle

Nico3327 said:


> ^ I think it's called Carlotta, or something like that.  Someone else on the forum has them in black satin - they are gorg!



Ooh thank you! Another one goes on the list...


----------



## Marrion

Lisa Yushchenko


----------



## karwood

Nico3327 said:


> ^ I think it's called Carlotta, or something like that. Someone else on the forum has them in black satin - they are gorg!


 
Very close. They are "Caroletta" 

Here is stock pic:


----------



## sunshinequeen

Alicia Keys in Loubout


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ ohhh i don't like those on her feet. It looks like she has ankle muffin tops!


----------



## MBKitty

^^^hahahaha!^^^^Naked! I nearly spit my diet coke on my monitor!


----------



## lulabee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ ohhh i don't like those on her feet. It looks like she has ankle muffin tops!


 lmao!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ ohhh i don't like those on her feet. It looks like she has ankle muffin tops!



OMG yes! That was a poor choice! It cuts too high into her ankle bone. It's like a weird fitting.


----------



## jancedtif

^Not to mention her entire outfit is hideous!


----------



## cindy74

are those louboutins on her feet


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ nope the soles are pink


----------



## nillacobain

^^Mhhh these look like Versaces to me. 
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media-cdn/jj1/headlines/2008/05/victoria-beckham-pink-taco.jpg


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ I don't know about the shoes but her legs need some lotion ASAP!!

LOL *janced* so true!!


----------



## sara999

her boobs look like they're trying to make a break for freedom!


----------



## Jahpson

Jessica Alba looked amazing in those past photos.


----------



## clothingguru

cindy74 said:


> are those louboutins on her feet



*i have these!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## kittenslingerie

cindy74 said:


> are those louboutins on her feet



Other than the shoes and too dark tan, Paris looks really pretty for a change.


----------



## creighbaby

kittenslingerie said:


> Other than the shoes and too dark tan, Paris looks really pretty for a change.



I usually never see the resemblance with Paris and Nikki, but it is very obvious in this photo.


----------



## icecreamom

What is happening to her boobs? Poor things... they need some air!! Are they real? If they are not.... the silicone will explode in any moment!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ ohhh i don't like those on her feet. It looks like she has ankle muffin tops!


:lolots:


----------



## fashion16

Doesn't Paris have her own line of shoes w/ hot pink soles?


----------



## ShoeNoob

icecreamom said:


> What is happening to her boobs? Poor things... they need some air!! Are they real? If they are not.... the silicone will explode in any moment!!!!!



They're either not real, or she's got some amazing wonderbra thing going on. But I've seen her (ahem) movie and the boobs in this pic are definitely far more substantial than what was in the movie.


----------



## elfgirl

ShoeNoob said:


> They're either not real, or she's got some amazing wonderbra thing going on. But I've seen her (ahem) movie and the boobs in this pic are definitely far more substantial than what was in the movie.



Then again, Paris looks like she's also put on some (much needed IMO) weight.  Her new-found "bounty" may be from that.


----------



## 918Lux

She definitely has a pretty serious push up bra on...you can see it peeking out of the V of her dress...maybe a little too pushed up...


----------



## nillacobain

Monica Cruz
IMAGE SOURCE


----------



## ShoeNoob

elfgirl said:


> Then again, Paris looks like she's also put on some (much needed IMO) weight.  Her new-found "bounty" may be from that.



Ah true, there's that too. I thought that was just the amazing power of HL to give her the appearance of more curves


----------



## nillacobain

JLO in Bananas:











Images source: London Features & Getty and Red Carpet Fashion Awards


----------



## AriCakes

nillacobain said:


> JLO in Bananas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images source: London Features & Getty and Red Carpet Fashion Awards



Awww! She looks so cute in that dress! How does she always look so goreous?


----------



## madamelizaking

Having a stylist, in house makeup artist, and  in house hairdresser helps! lol



AriCakes said:


> Awww! She looks so cute in that dress! How does she always look so goreous?


----------



## Theren

madamelizaking said:


> Having a stylist, in house makeup artist, and in house hairdresser helps! lol


 
Yeah when Im rich and famous I hope to look that darn good everyday!


----------



## Aniski

^^I'm with you Theren!!


----------



## LavenderIce

T.I.'s GF Tiny


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ I LOVE that dress!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love J. Lo.  

And screw Tiny, give me T.I.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
ITA.

I so can't wait for his album to drop DUKE!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Jenny from the Block looks amazing, as usual!


----------



## Aniski

I am impressed at J. Lo carrying that baby while rocking those heels!!


----------



## Popsicool

Aniski said:


> I am impressed at J. Lo carrying that baby while rocking those heels!!



That's exactly what I thought when I saw it!! 

But that dress with the nude Biancas is just dreamy... She looks AAA+++


----------



## Aniski

^^Agreed!!


----------



## BellaShoes

JLO's dress in unbelievable! Anyone know who designed it?


----------



## Alegory

what nude shoe is JLO rocking


----------



## CMP86

Alegory she is wearing Banana's.


----------



## Alegory

CMP86 Thank you I need !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marrion

paris hilton


----------



## Popsicool

Popsicool said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I saw it!!
> 
> But that dress with the nude Biancas is just dreamy... She looks AAA+++



Err, I meant to say Bananas, duh me.


----------



## Popsicool

Marrion said:


> paris hilton



So jealous of her LOVE pumps!! SO cute!! 

Too bad she's not.


----------



## Speedah

I looooooove J-Lo's dress!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

ShoeNoob said:


> ^^ I LOVE that dress!!



Me too!!


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

I love JLO too!!!! WOw the banana's look great on her!


----------



## Canarybling

Hmm really like the nude bananas on JLO I think I'm the minority here though because I don't really like the dress :s


----------



## sunshinequeen

Rooney Mara


----------



## sunshinequeen

Eva Longoria in Madame Claude


----------



## ikaesmallz

Rooney Mara's outfit is a bit too nude but somehow it works for her!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Bar Refaeli


----------



## alyssa08

I love grey suede. I raelly like the blue shoes next to her though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

BellaShoes said:


> JLO's dress in unbelievable! *Anyone know who designed it*?


^^ This!


----------



## nillacobain

BellaShoes said:


> JLO's dress in unbelievable! Anyone know who designed it?


 
Bottega Veneta 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pr...der&siteID=idBRCHEwd9g-HPPTiYoLPXEnh49fxM5nrA


----------



## sara999

damn. that's out of my price range but i live for dresses styled like that!!! super figure flattering


----------



## alyssa08

Rose Mcgowan wearing ariella talons


----------



## Noegirl05

sunshinequeen said:


> Bar Refaeli



Seriously who are these blue shoe by and where can I find them


----------



## Marrion

Paris again


----------



## Marrion

Kim


----------



## kittenslingerie

Paris has looked a lot classier in the last 2 outfits than usual, smashed boobs an all. Anyone know who her leopard dress above is by? ^^^ I actually love it, even though its a bit loud.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am with *Sara*... dang, that's a spendy dress JLO... I'll just enjoy the photo of JLO in it...


----------



## JuneHawk

Noegirl05 said:


> Seriously who are these blue shoe by and where can I find them




I was thinking the same!  Nevermind the CLs....I want the blue shoes!


----------



## maggiesze1

JuneHawk said:


> I was thinking the same!  Nevermind the CLs....*I want the blue shoes!*



Me too!! They're Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Speedah

sunshinequeen said:


> Rooney Mara




This looks like a damn apron!


----------



## cindy74

kim


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love her look there!  (Well, maybe I'd add an inch or two to that dress.)


----------



## Theren

It works on her but wayy too tight for my taste.


----------



## Speedah

From the back it's definitely "Ba-donka-donk." Love how she rocks her booty but adding shine to it is not the best choice IMO.


----------



## elfgirl

oo_let_me_see said:


> Love her look there!  (Well, maybe I'd add an inch or two to that dress.)



Dresses that are an inch away from giving everyone your gyno's POV scare me...


----------



## surlygirl

Speedah said:


> From the back it's definitely "Ba-donka-donk." Love how she rocks her booty but adding shine to it is not the best choice IMO.



you don't like a shiny booty??!! :lolots:


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lo Bosworth


----------



## cindy74

^^^love her shoes


----------



## kett

Those two totally look like they are posing. Like "OH MY! We've been caught! Let me turn to my best angle!"


----------



## Aniski

Is that Kate Bosworth's sister?


----------



## Aniski

elfgirl said:


> Dresses that are an inch away from giving everyone your gyno's POV scare me...



Me too!  That is something I always fear when wearing something short!


----------



## fashion16

LO Bosworth is my shoe twin! I am even wearing them today.


----------



## Theren

Aniski said:


> Me too! That is something I always fear when wearing something short!


 
I totally agree.. Going from being average size to now being plus size on my way back down to average size I no longer feel comfortable in anything shorter than about an inch above my knees anymore.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Aniski said:


> Is that Kate Bosworth's sister?


 
LOL, no.


----------



## 5elle

Aniski said:


> Is that Kate Bosworth's sister?



No, she's on The Hills.

Are Kim's Altis 140s or 160s? She wears them like every second day.


----------



## NY Village Girl

Are these Declics or Miss Clichys?



LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad


----------



## 5elle

^^ Declic I believe


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^declic.... she wears them all the time


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i thought she wore her miss clichys all the time??  

either way- literally ALL the time. she lost so much weight and looks amazing


----------



## Marrion

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^declic.... she wears them all the time


seems this shoes are the most comfortable for her
same as Paris wears LOVE pumps very often


----------



## Marrion

Zoe


----------



## Marrion

Tina Kandelaki


----------



## Aniski

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sunshinequeen said:


> Lo Bosworth


 
Loving Lo's look. Her and LC have always been my faves. I love their friendship.


----------



## ikaesmallz

I  LC's jacket.  And she really does look great. I just hope she doesn't lose any more weight.

Man I never knew Stephanie Pratt was that tall. Or maybe it's just that Lo's really petite.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the flat black studded boots! Anyone know who they are by?


----------



## ringing_phone

What style is SJP wearing?


----------



## loash

Jessica Alba











Paris Hilton


----------



## laureenthemean

ringing_phone said:


> What style is SJP wearing?



Minibout


----------



## cindy74

audriana


----------



## CMP86

^^Those shoes are too big for her.


----------



## nillacobain

cindy74 said:


> audriana


 
Did he put his fingers in the electricity socket?  j/k


----------



## Stephanie***

loash said:


> Jessica Alba


 
What style are they? New collection?


----------



## elfgirl

Stephanie*** said:


> What style are they? New collection?



I think so?  I'm pretty sure they're in the On the Runway thread somewhere.  

I'm also pretty sure I thought they were crazy looking, but somehow Jessica rocks them.  How do people make the crazy styles look so good?  :weird:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ She is wearing the Miss Fit.


----------



## lilmissb

Holy cow! Audrina's friend looks like he's seen a ghost!!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Courtney Hansen in Tahiti


----------



## sunshinequeen

Georgina Chapman in Lolo


----------



## ikaesmallz

sunshinequeen said:


> Courtney Hansen in Tahiti



This whole outfit is DIVINE! Great splash of color with her Tahitis.


----------



## Vodkaine

I have no pic but I've seen Queen Rania sporting some Louboutin.. i'm not sure about the style but it has something like the feticha heel ...  She was on the View


----------



## alyssa08

sunshinequeen said:


> Courtney Hansen in Tahiti


 
gorgeous dress. I don't think those shoes were the best choice though.


----------



## Aniski

^^Agreed!


----------



## Marrion

hard to believe, but super looking Paris


----------



## Marrion

Paris


----------



## Aniski

I really like Paris' black and white outfit!!  Anyone know which label?


----------



## Marrion

Nicholai


----------



## Marrion

Paris
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/4c17c5135c2a3907c2f692baf1882045/


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can anyone tell me the name of this shoe?


----------



## jeshika

alyssa08 said:


> gorgeous dress. I don't think those shoes were the best choice though.




ITA  

 the dress!  the shoes... but together...


----------



## clothingguru

I LOVE Paris's top~ It reminds me of one i have in beige lace with rose buds all over it! Its SOOO pretty on her!


----------



## mal

Marrion said:


> Zoe


HOT! *Marrion*, you find the best pics


----------



## iloveredsoles

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this shoe?



Miss chacha


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

Ciara


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Flavin


----------



## LavenderIce

Teri Hatcher


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## BellaShoes

GHEEEZZZZ! The Black Banana's look amazing on JLO!

I cannot pull that toe box off... sad.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
Me either, I hate my feet in it..


----------



## surlygirl

Reese is the celebrity low-heeled CL queen! And J-Lo has been shutting it down lately!

I agree re: the Bananas ... I, sadly, cannot wear them either. btw, thanks for all the great pics everyone!


----------



## ShoeNoob

I don't know who Paris' new stylist is, or how much they're being paid, but s/he needs a serious raise. What an amazing turnaround in her style!


----------



## ShoeNoob

sunshinequeen said:


> Courtney Hansen in Tahiti





alyssa08 said:


> gorgeous dress. I don't think those shoes were the best choice though.



Agreed. Beautiful dress, beautiful shoes, but they somehow look too casual for the dress.


----------



## 5elle

J Lo is really making me love Bananas! SO elegant.


----------



## 5elle

It's quite astonishing isn't it! I bet I would have done it for half the price though 


ShoeNoob said:


> I don't know who Paris' new stylist is, or how much they're being paid, but s/he needs a serious raise. What an amazing turnaround in her style!


----------



## BellaShoes

5elle said:


> J Lo is really making me love Bananas! SO elegant.



I ADORE bananas... they just look awful on me... my toes look like fingers


----------



## 5elle

BellaShoes said:


> I ADORE bananas... they just look awful on me... my toes look like fingers



I've yet to try them on myself as I never liked them until recently, but I have one hammer toe on my right foot which is covered by a VP vamp but which I'm guessing would be completely incompatible with the Banana.


----------



## LavenderIce

Haylie Duff


----------



## LavenderIce

for *noah *:    Nadja Borlin


----------



## alyssa08

ciara can definitely rock the more wild styles. I loved the OTK circus boots on her (Idk the correct style name) and the LMTY booties look fab as well.

haylie duff... knotted belly shirt


----------



## purseinsanity

^What color are Haylie's??  Are those camel?  I'm thinking whatever that color is would go so much better than nude with my skin tone.  Someone help please!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> ^What color are Haylie's??  Are those camel?  I'm thinking whatever that color is would go so much better than nude with my skin tone.  Someone help please!!!




yup, those are camel...  and sooo gorgeous


----------



## purseinsanity

^Many thanks!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Ashlee Simpson in Mamimo


----------



## fashion16

^^^it is just me (or maybe the angle) but Ashley looks unhealthy skinny in this pic. Her jaw looks like it is jutting out so much.


----------



## savvysgirl

Who is Nadja Borlin? Shes HOT! Those Sevs looks gorgeous on her.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Rihanna in Louis sneakers
http://www.rihannaphotos.org/displayimage.php?album=2724&pos=8


----------



## ikaesmallz

fashion16 said:


> ^^^it is just me (or maybe the angle) but Ashley looks unhealthy skinny in this pic. Her jaw looks like it is jutting out so much.



I was thinking the same exact thing! She looks way too thin.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Wow... I am with you ladies, what has Ashley done to herself? Is she trying for a long lost Olsen twin?


----------



## sara999

i was wondering if it was just me, she looks awful, way too skinny!


----------



## LavenderIce

savvysgirl said:


> Who is Nadja Borlin? Shes HOT! Those Sevs looks gorgeous on her.


 
She's an actress on the soap opera Days of Our Lives.


----------



## Karenada

fashion16 said:


> ^^^it is just me (or maybe the angle) but Ashley looks unhealthy skinny in this pic. Her jaw looks like it is jutting out so much.


 
no it's not just you im a bit worried


----------



## Karenada

sunshinequeen said:


> Georgina Chapman in Lolo


 
she looks soo cute with the baby bump


----------



## carlinha

^agreed, georgina chapman looks amazing pregnant!

and ashley simpson looks anorexic to me


----------



## mikakaren

Aniski said:


> I really like Paris' black and white outfit!!  Anyone know which label?



it's Tadashi Shoji Spring 2008... no more though  only by order and it'll take 10 weeks to make it. PS.. i work for him thats why I know hahha not some random person saying things


----------



## Vodkaine

Rihanna in Paris


----------



## elfgirl

fashion16 said:


> ^^^it is just me (or maybe the angle) but Ashley looks unhealthy skinny in this pic. Her jaw looks like it is jutting out so much.



I adore her outfit (especially the hat!), but yeah she's looking way too thin.


----------



## sunshinequeen

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ her shoes are just TDF but I feel like she doesn't look as put together as she should with this outfit for some reason...maybe it's the angle of the pictures?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I agree. I think it's the matchy matchy polish and bracelet. and the matchy matchy dress ruffle and shoes. I don't know. I just don't like it!


----------



## fashion16

I think it is the "plume" on the back of the shoes trying to be matchy matchy but not quite hitting the mark with the cascade of ruffles down her back.


----------



## savvysgirl

LavenderIce said:


> She's an actress on the soap opera Days of Our Lives.



Thanks *Lav*! I was too lazy to google!


----------



## iloveredsoles

AnnaLynne McCord is my shoe twin!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*fashion & surly* I think you guys are right. And I think she's too skinny for that dress. Maybe a tighter & shorter black dress would've looked nicer.


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely, the carnival shoes need to be the show stopper... everything else should be minimal. I agree, LBD (simple and fitted) black nails.... simple jewelry....SHOES!


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ yes, there is definitely too much going on there. I wear mine with something very simple- the shoes NEED to be the main attraction! lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sunshinequeen said:


> Ashlee Simpson in Mamimo


 
Come on,Ash! We know you are taller than Pete. Please stop trying to look shorter. HONESTLY!


----------



## loash

Clementine Ford







Renée Zellweger


----------



## alyssa08

python and fetichas go so very well together


----------



## Aniski

^^So that's what they are!  I was trying to figure out earlier...thanks alyssa!!  I have to agree, they do look good and especially when they are worn!


----------



## archygirl

loash said:


> Renée Zellweger


Man I wish I could wear these shoes. Outfit good, face ugh...and why does she always look so serious, geez! at least she does not have lemon puss this time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Forgive me if this has been posted, I saw these and my response was  I wish I could see the entire shoe. 

Phillipe Blond


----------



## Theren

wow wow wow!


----------



## babysweetums

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted, I saw these and my response was  I wish I could see the entire shoe.
> 
> Phillpe Blond


 
just had a christmas story flashback...you'll put your eye out lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

here's the entire shoe


----------



## indypup

That is crazy scary beautiful!


----------



## Canarybling

Wholy doly!! I'd be signing my own death wish if I wore those but it would be worth it they are fabulous!!


----------



## natassha68

I could scream ..........................


----------



## Aniski

Those are fierce!!


----------



## alyssa08

from the costume gala:

bar rafaeli in bananas





janet in amber





hilary rhoda in madame butterfly bootie





kerry washington in what looks like gold cosmo python titis





not sure if these two are CLs:

naomi watts; looks like gold poseidons





katy perry; looks like strass lady claudes


----------



## ikaesmallz

alyssa08 said:


> from the costume gala:
> 
> hilary rhoda in madame butterfly bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerry washington in what looks like gold cosmo python titis



These two outfits are seriously stunning. So well put together. I am not a huge fan of the madame butterfly bootie but they are so perfect on her with her dress!!


----------



## vuittonamour

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Come on,Ash! We know you are taller than Pete. Please stop trying to look shorter. HONESTLY!



i was thinking the same thing. she always hunches over and it just makes her posture look bad. it's annoying.


----------



## vuittonamour

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> here's the entire shoe



holy crap these are amazing.


----------



## *Lo

BAr Rafieli's figure is amazing!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Kerry Washington* is gorgeous!

*Blake Lively*, first Celeb sighting with Lili Marlenes @ Met Institute Costume Gala. Love her Marchesa dress! Even though I love Blake and how she makes everything she wears look amazing, I still am ambivalent about the lili marlenes...plus I think the sharp flame/icicle strass pattern on the shoe clashes with the delicate swirls and frills on her dresss..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Eva Longoria* @ Met Institute Costume Gala, Glitter Declics


----------



## Canarybling

I think that's a beautiful color on Blake I'm so jelous of her, she so darn goodlooking!!


----------



## nillacobain

alyssa08 said:


> from the costume gala:
> 
> 
> 
> naomi watts; looks like gold poseidons


 
She looks amazing!


----------



## 5elle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> here's the entire shoe



I would be so scared to cross my legs wearing these babies! Ow!:weird:


----------



## 5elle

alyssa08 said:


> from the costume gala:
> 
> hilary rhoda in madame butterfly bootie



I was not a fan of these AT ALL until now. They look so much better on than in stock shots. I think the bow adds a girliness to their edginess. Love them!


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> Blake Lively, first Celeb sighting with Lili Marlenes @ Met Institute Costume Gala. Love her Marchesa dress! Even though I love Blake and how she makes everything she wears look amazing, I still am ambivalent about the lili marlenes...plus I think the sharp flame/icicle strass pattern on the shoe clashes with the delicate swirls and frills on her dresss..



^^ DAMMIT. I thought the lookbook only had the Lili Marlanes in silver and gold!  If they're available in blue I'm toast.  ush:  Anyone heard who might have them in the blue?


----------



## surlygirl

eva longoria & georgina chapman






elisa sednaoui w/karl lagerfield


----------



## Speedah

Blake's blue dress is amazing!!!  

Eva is so gorgeous but for some reason the length of her dress just seems odd to me- like it was thrown in the dryer and shrunk. :weird: I don't get it.

And Georgina's dress...hmmm...looks like she made off with the stuffing of a down pillow...


----------



## PANda_USC

Elf! I asked the same thing when I saw the sling back peep toe version available in blue last week. My SA at SCP told me the lili marlenes aren't available in the US boutiques in blue(maybe overseas or at a dept store?)...


----------



## sara999

hilary duff


----------



## elfgirl

PANda_USC said:


> Elf! I asked the same thing when I saw the sling back peep toe version available in blue last week. My SA at SCP told me the lili marlenes aren't available in the US boutiques in blue(maybe overseas or at a dept store?)...



GRRRRR.I don't think the dept. stores generally get strass? (I could be totally wrong here, but I've not seen any at my NM or Saks.)


----------



## PANda_USC

*elfgirl*, meow! The dorado strass piggies were ordered by Saks(at least the SF one to coincide with the release of SATC 2) and Neiman Marcus had the fire opal lady claudes(even though the US boutiques did not)..and those strass bridgettes from last year. Don't get discouraged!* And if you order strass overseas, you usually get to save a couple hundred dollars!!! *^_^! Cant argue with that rationale!


----------



## mal

Speedah said:


> Blake's blue dress is amazing!!!
> 
> Eva is so gorgeous but for some reason the length of her dress just seems odd to me- like it was thrown in the dryer and shrunk. :weird: I don't get it.
> 
> And Georgina's dress...hmmm...looks like she made off with the stuffing of a down pillow...


I agree, they both look very odd


----------



## madamelizaking

*Elf-* Nordstrom ordered strass this year (fifi for pre fall not sure what they ordered for fal) and that's HUGE! Neimans/ Bergdorf have ordred numerous strass in the past and I don't doubt Saks jumping on the bandwagon. I'm sure you'll have them. 

Worst case there is always overseas.. As Panda said, you'll save hundreds of dollars if you order it overseas


----------



## elfgirl

madamelizaking said:


> *Elf-* Nordstrom ordered strass this year (fifi for pre fall not sure what they ordered for fal) and that's HUGE! Neimans/ Bergdorf have ordred numerous strass in the past and I don't doubt Saks jumping on the bandwagon. I'm sure you'll have them.
> 
> Worst case there is always overseas.. As Panda said, you'll save hundreds of dollars if you order it overseas



^^ True enough!   Maybe I can justify a trip to our UK office and hop the train to Paris for a weekend!


----------



## surlygirl

pauletta washington ( wife of denzel )


----------



## Theren

I want blakes shoes!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Amber Valletta


----------



## PANda_USC

those *canons*...:: sighs:: I really want silver ones...


----------



## sunshinequeen

Savannah Miller in Frutti Frutti


----------



## carlinha

all of the new fall styles being made available to the celebs is making me sad and very anxious for them to arrive in the boutiques!!!


----------



## kett

Right?


----------



## karwood

Katy Perry:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ is her dress lighted?! O_o


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ is her dress lighted?! O_o


:lolots::lolots::lolots: yes i think so!


----------



## compulsive

^ OMG O_O


----------



## karwood

Gwen Stefani wearing Titi:


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ is her dress lighted?! O_o


 
Yup, she is wearing a "light up" dress and the lights changed colors, like  Christmas tree lights.


----------



## PANda_USC

*katy*'s dress is gorgeous..well I like the color and folds!


----------



## elfgirl

karwood said:


> Yup, she is wearing a "light up" dress and the lights changed colors, like  Christmas tree lights.






:weird:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Yup, she is wearing a "light up" dress and the lights changed colors, like Christmas tree lights.


----------



## roussel

Nicky Hilton showing off some of her CLs and other designer stuff.  I found it because she also got the ZP for Target zebra dress I just bought

http://blueflyclosetconfessions.com/?v=6#headercenter


----------



## madamelizaking

I think her dress is awesome! LoL.


----------



## nillacobain

madamelizaking said:


> I think her dress is awesome! LoL.


 
The dress itself is cute - I like it but I don't get the neon lights.


----------



## FullyLoaded

PANda_USC said:


> *katy*'s dress is gorgeous..well I like the color and folds!


 
Me too! I like the light.


----------



## PANda_USC

^if anything, I think the lights add another dimension to the dress. Plus, since the light is blue, it matches her jonquil strass lady claudes better since the jonquil strass reflects blue...otherwise..her shoes wouldn't really match her dress..


----------



## FullyLoaded

I came across this on a blog, it was a bunch of colors. The dress had a switch, she said in case Anna Wintour told her to trun it off. I wonder what Anna thought of the dress?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Katy's dress reminds me of an episode of the Jetsons, where George Jetson judged a beauty contest. The contestants had similar light up dresses, lol.


----------



## BellaShoes

^That is fun!! It's like having your own lighting crew! :lolots:


----------



## PANda_USC

*fullyloaded*, thanks for the awesome extra pics! The ability for it to change colors makes the dress even more intriguing to me!

*bella*, I like the way you think!! Fashion is for fun, ehehehe, ^_^


----------



## loash

Taylor Swift


----------



## PANda_USC

Another pic of Blake Lively at the Met Event..also..close up of the type of CLs she was wearing..eheheh.blue strass lili marlenes


----------



## Canarybling

Blake looks lovely I die for her dress  though her toes look a little squished?? And Taylor is just gorgeous!!


----------



## elfgirl

Canarybling said:


> Blake looks lovely I die for her dress  though her toes look a little squished?? And Taylor is just gorgeous!!



Scary, but true -- that's what toes look like when they're in all high heels.  My toes look exactly the same in my Moiras and the pics I've seen of the other mesh shoes look similar.


----------



## Canarybling

Ahh I see must just be the Way toes sit when your balancing on heels, and here I was thinking they were too small, thanks for the info elf!!


----------



## Marrion

something strange with Eva's face


----------



## ilostmychoo

Taylors look.. I want that dress


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Everyone needs to stop wearing bananas! I want them all!


----------



## Canarybling

Ha ha I know I saw taylors on saks the
other day I was like litterally bananas for them but talked myself out of it cos I have pewter and I have black and they are too high for my lifestyle


----------



## JetSetGo!

surlygirl said:


> pauletta washington ( wife of denzel )



Most people just don't seem to wear these well. KK did it right with jeans.


----------



## Canarybling

ITA *jet* that outfit is not good at all


----------



## jancedtif

^The outfit is fine.  Those shoes don't mix well with formal or dressy attire imo.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

roussel said:


> Nicky Hilton showing off some of her CLs and other designer stuff. I found it because she also got the ZP for Target zebra dress I just bought
> 
> http://blueflyclosetconfessions.com/?v=6#headercenter


 
ty for the link. I loved it! Nicky has always been my fave out of the 2. lol!


----------



## chelleybelley

I want Savannah's Frutti Frutti's!


----------



## sunshinequeen

I don't know who they are but the're wearing Decolette and Rollerball.


----------



## clothingguru

chelleybelley said:


> I want Savannah's Frutti Frutti's!



GET THEm  Do it! They are the most amazing shoe ever! And london has only a couple sizes left!


----------



## Baggaholic

PANda_USC said:


> Another pic of Blake Lively at the Met Event..also..close up of the type of CLs she was wearing..eheheh.blue strass lili marlenes



Forget the shoes!! I'm so in love with this Marchesa dress! Just dreamy!


----------



## Baggaholic

Vodkaine said:


> Rihanna in Paris



This girl can rock anything!!! I tried to rock these & FAILED!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bagg*, I am absolutely smitten with the Marchesa dress as well..but not with the shoes so much...eheh..most CL shoes have that high pitch and it juts the toes forward, and having sheer shoes that show that jutting and squishing against the toe box would be not so attractive on my feet,


----------



## alyssa08

I think blake wore the coussins best


----------



## cindy74

bar 




why did she do that whit all the flashes on her


----------



## PANda_USC

^am I not getting something?


----------



## CMP86

I was thinking the same thing PANda!


----------



## cindy74

looks she was a little tipsy and than you dont get good out of a cap whit the flashes all over you


----------



## CMP86

I think she is trying to sit into the cab and someone opened the other door to take the picture.


----------



## cindy74

Can they do that ????? I guess they can as long as it sells


----------



## CMP86

It happens. Someone gets through the barricades and is able to sneak a photo before being removed.


----------



## PANda_USC

ohh..thanks for clarifying everyone..yeah...booty shots are no good, haha


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Burke


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden P


----------



## LavenderIce

Shenae Grimes


----------



## Marrion

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden P



beige protection? or it just all red gone?


----------



## 5elle

Marrion said:


> beige protection? or it just all red gone?



It looks like the light reflecting.


----------



## LornaLou

5elle said:


> It looks like the light reflecting.



I was going to say the same thing, I'm pretty sure it's reflection


----------



## BellaShoes

Has paparazzi no shame... that is a Bullsh*t shot of that poor girl.....


----------



## LornaLou

cindy74 said:


> Can they do that ????? I guess they can as long as it sells





BellaShoes said:


> Has paparazzi no shame... that is a Bullsh*t shot of that poor girl.....



The paparazzi do all they can to try and get the 'best' shots, they don't care as far as privacy is concerned. The amount of times they have made celebs have car crashes is terrible! Sometimes they have even been known to break into houses, I remember reading this happened to Ashley Tisdale, one pap climbed through her kitchen window. They have no morals. I find the worst ones when they lie on the floor or sneakily put the camera low and tilt it up just to get an up skirt shot, that is disgusting. Maybe that pap who climbed into the car and got a shot of her butt was trying to get some underwear shots.


----------



## BellaShoes

Sick....


----------



## savvysgirl

Elen Rivas in Sevillana 







I want the yellow ones, gorgeous.


----------



## jancedtif

^My goodness!  I love her entire look!


----------



## elfgirl

^^I agree. That's a gorgeous outfit!


----------



## loash

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## jancedtif

^Can anyone id her dress!  She looks fabulous!  I hope *Noe* sees this pic!


----------



## 5elle

jancedtif said:


> ^Can anyone id her dress!  She looks fabulous!  I hope *Noe* sees this pic!



Possibly Roland Mouret? She has lots of pieces by him. I agree, she looks adorable. Also, I need Engins!


----------



## jancedtif

^Thank you!


----------



## 5elle

Just checked and it is indeed Roland: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/65406


----------



## 5elle

^^You're very welcome


----------



## PANda_USC

*scarlett*, oh my..I have such a crush on you...:: smitten::


----------



## mal

^^yes, *panda*! She is incredible...


----------



## jeshika

loash said:


> Scarlett Johansson



i want these sooooo bad!!!!


----------



## BadRomance93

loash said:


> Scarlett Johansson


 
THEM F***ERS ARE FEROCIOUS!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## nillacobain

I love Scarlett's classic RM dress with those bada** Engines!


----------



## karwood

J Lo wearing Feticha booties:


----------



## mimi14

I don't think J-Lo's jeans are working for her butt. They just look wrong. Like seriously who the hell wants to wear jeans with the seams running down their ass. Nice shoessss though!


----------



## cts900

^^If my a$$ looked like that, I would wear those jeans.  I think she looks sexy as heck.  Love them .


----------



## LornaLou

Those look like Charley 5.0 denim leggings on JLo, I have the same ones but with ankle zips. I wouldn't wear them like that though, I always wear a longer top to cover the butt area. She has an amazing butt though, she's incredibly lucky to have that figure 

Scarlett is so hot too! I love her


----------



## karwood

Cynthia Nixon wearing Tres Decollete:


----------



## alyssa08

ooo, so sexy and delicate! does it have a pencil heel? it looks practically non existant.


----------



## needloub

I always wonder how someone can walk in those without your toes coming out...


----------



## Aniski

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Aniski

mimi14 said:


> I don't think J-Lo's jeans are working for her butt. They just look wrong. Like seriously who the hell wants to wear jeans with the seams running down their ass. Nice shoessss though!



I agree!!  I don't like how they look on her at all!


----------



## PANda_USC

^ I also agree. The jeans aren't working for *J.Lo's* bottom or legs. She has a great, toned, curvy body though, ^_^


----------



## BagLover21

Cynthia Nixon looks lovely!


----------



## loash

Hilary Duff


----------



## red soul

could anyone tell me the name of the shoes that Christina Aguilera is wearing. Those babies are delicious.


----------



## Canarybling

Black patent Bianca ^^


----------



## FullyLoaded

cts900 said:


> ^^If my a$$ looked like that, I would wear those jeans. I think she looks sexy as heck. Love them .


 
I think she looks hot too. If someone has a butt like that and believes it looks good, they would wear jeans like that to show it off!


----------



## Noegirl05

loash said:


> Scarlett Johansson





OMGEEEEEEEE!!! 

Jan


----------



## sunshinequeen

Jessica Biel


----------



## 5elle

I think J Lo's jeans are fine, but it was a mistake to wear them tucked into a short curvy ankle boot like the Feticha. It's too much. The look should be leaner.


----------



## surlygirl

love that pic of Jessica Biel!


----------



## needloub

^^So do I.  So chic, but casual!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kristin Cavallari in Yoyo Zeppa & Audrina Patridge in Bianca


----------



## kett

5elle said:


> I think J Lo's jeans are fine, but it was a mistake to wear them tucked into a short curvy ankle boot like the Feticha. It's too much. The look should be leaner.



J Lo is one of those celebrities that just never gets it right for me. But I love that she is proud of her figure when it isn't the cliche Hollywood figure. 

Jessica looks so cute there, I wish I looked so effortless on my casual days.


----------



## nillacobain

^The girl in the middle w/the printed red dress is also wearing CLs.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^good eye. Looks like she is wearing the Cataribbon Criss espadrilles. I am suck for CL espadrilles.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^looks like audrina has on hardwick biancas too!


----------



## indypup

Eeek, Kristin needs to vibram her Yoyo Zeppas!


----------



## nillacobain

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^good eye. Looks like she is wearing the Cataribbon Criss espadrilles. *I am suck for CL espadrilles*.


 
Same here!!


----------



## beduina

*Coleen Rooney *


----------



## karwood

Can anybody ID Kristin Cavallari's  tote?


----------



## compulsive

beduina said:


> *Coleen Rooney *



She should probably take the stickers off the bottom of her shoes


----------



## Bradysmum

^^How embarassing!


----------



## nillacobain

compulsive said:


> She should probably take the stickers off the bottom of her shoes


----------



## creighbaby

C. Rooney recently had a baby and looks amazing, but I think her dress is just a smidge too small because she keeps pulling it down.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I saw Scarlett onscreen last night in Iron Man 2, she looked incredible.


----------



## roussel

PANda_USC said:


> *scarlett*, oh my..I have such a crush on you...:: smitten::



i was just gonna say the same thing... i have this thing for scarlett too.  i dunno, the face, body, the voice, so sexy!  i don't care if i may sound weird


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, no, it's true! I love her deep, husky, no BS voice too!!!I don't care if I sound weird either, lol


----------



## purseinsanity

compulsive said:


> She should probably take the stickers off the bottom of her shoes


----------



## purseinsanity

loash said:


> Scarlett Johansson



   LOVE her dress and shoes!


----------



## Marrion

Nicholai


----------



## PANda_USC

^*Nikki*, hm..normally I don't like outfits that are too noisy..lots of prints clashing and fighting for attention etc but the python CLs actually look nice with this dress, ::thumbs up::


----------



## loash

Christina Aguilera






Jennifer Lopez










Megyn Price






Stephanie March


----------



## CMP86

Christina Augilera's legs look freakishly thin and the one in the rear of the photo is just at such an odd angle its kinda gross looking.


----------



## mikakaren

CMP86 said:


> Christina Augilera's legs look freakishly thin and the one in the rear of the photo is just at such an odd angle its kinda gross looking.



hahah I was just thinking the same thing!! I was tilting my head to side and thinking "hmmm"


----------



## sunshinequeen

Toni Braxton


----------



## purseinsanity

^I'm not so sure about those shoes w/that dress.....


----------



## creighbaby

purseinsanity said:


> ^I'm not so sure about those shoes w/that dress.....


yep, they don't work. and i think there's toe overhang.


----------



## iloveredsoles

DEfinitely a no no for Tony Braxton. Those shoes are wayyyy to casual for the dress.


----------



## jancedtif

loash said:


> Christina Aguilera



What the Hell?!  Are acid wash jeans back in?   Other than the jeans plus her leg looking like it's broken, she looks cute.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Alessandra Torresani in Madame Butterfly


----------



## 5elle

CMP86 said:


> Christina Augilera's legs look freakishly thin and the one in the rear of the photo is just at such an odd angle its kinda gross looking.



She's bow-legged though.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Christina's legs look good thin, but the knees are so odd looking. Poor girl.


----------



## purseinsanity

creighbaby said:


> yep, they don't work. and i think there's toe overhang.



Oh you're right!!!


----------



## guccigal07

glad to see those M. Butterfly in leopard....I have them being sent to me...and they are becoming more fab by the min!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Dita von Teese


----------



## jancedtif

Dita...


----------



## Parisian_chic

LavenderIce said:


> Katy Perry & Taylor Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katy Perry, Taylor Swift, Rihanna and Fergie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RiRi & Cici


This is from an old post...can anyone please identify the nude pumps that Rihanna is wearing? TIA!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## cts900

jancedtif said:


> Dita...



ditto....


----------



## Bitstuff

sunshinequeen said:


> Dita von Teese



Kitteh!


----------



## elfgirl

^^ And Triclos!  

If I can't be Dita von Teese, at least I can have her shoes...


----------



## nillacobain

jancedtif said:


> Dita...



Ditto.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

loash said:


> Christina Aguilera



Am I the only one that totally loves this whole look? Oh dear, what's wrong with me?? lol


----------



## babysweetums

^ nope, i think she looks great too, individuality!!


----------



## babysweetums

Parisian_chic said:


> This is from an old post...can anyone please identify the nude pumps that Rihanna is wearing? TIA!


 
nude nappa declic 120 i think?


----------



## jeshika

sunshinequeen said:


> Dita von Teese




KITTY!


----------



## BellaShoes

KITTY!!!!!!


----------



## mal

Kitteh, kitteh, kitteh


----------



## quimerula

^^^ Is he a black kitty or a Siamese? If Ditta owns a black kitty (or, if a black kitty has adopted Ditta, which would be more accurate) she would get extra points on my list!


----------



## BellaShoes

I have two black kitties and two red kitties.... as *mal* says... kitteh, kitteh, kitteh...


----------



## mal

:buttercup:


----------



## sunshinequeen

Dasha Zhukova in Macarena


----------



## FullyLoaded

BlondeBarbie said:


> Am I the only one that totally loves this whole look? Oh dear, what's wrong with me?? lol


 
I like it also, just not crazy about the jeans wash.


----------



## alyssa08

sunshinequeen said:


> Dasha Zhukova in Macarena


 
these are soo cool


----------



## cl-pig

Pam Anderson leaving CNN studios






xxx


----------



## Marrion

quimerula said:


> ^^^ Is he a black kitty or a Siamese? If Ditta owns a black kitty (or, if a black kitty has adopted Ditta, which would be more accurate) she would get extra points on my list!



yea, she owns a kitty, i remember many Dita's pics a few months ago with cat's bag, she was in airport with cat


----------



## PANda_USC

*christina aguilera*, don't like the outfit much on you or your gait but I would say you look healthy! ^_^. Plus you're super petite..what 5 feet tall?

*stephanie march*, law and order SVU!!! YESSS!!!

*dita*, your kitty is gorgeous!! I ruv cats..but am allergic!

*dasha*, gorgeous, whoever you are. Love those colors on you!


----------



## clothingguru

alyssa08 said:


> these are soo cool



 ITA! I've been eying these babies ...to go on sale


----------



## alyssa08

idk if I can wait that long!


----------



## flowergirly

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim Kardashian


Uhhh, she's all of a sudden camera shy???


----------



## carlinha

^she probably didn't have her full on makeup


----------



## BellaShoes

She done up from the neck down!


----------



## alyssa08

I'm starting to love the zigounettes.


----------



## sunny2

flowergirly said:


> Uhhh, she's all of a sudden camera shy???



Haha! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Livia1

flowergirly said:


> Uhhh, she's all of a sudden camera shy???


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Olivia Palermo


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Biel


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## LavenderIce

Dancing With the Stars Kym Johnson


----------



## LavenderIce

Stephanie Jacobsen


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Audrina Patridge



Ummm...Houston, Ms. Patridge has a problem.


LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera



Wow!   What fabulous shoe is Christina wearing?


----------



## Elise499

Christina is wearing Miss Clichy  , she looks cute !


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Elise*!


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie



i still dream of these shoes....


----------



## savvysgirl

Aww *carla*, i was just coming her to post a similar thing. Gorgeous shoes.


----------



## theprovocateur

sunshinequeen said:


> Dita von Teese



She was BORN to wear Louboutins  Simply perfect


----------



## alyssa08

dita walks with such grace. it's so admirable.


----------



## vuittonamour

sunshinequeen said:


> Dasha Zhukova in Macarena



i like these too. i was disgusted today when i saw bebe has a bad copy out


----------



## vuittonamour

carlinha said:


> ^she probably didn't have her full on makeup


----------



## ShoeNoob

LavenderIce said:


> Audrina Patridge





jancedtif said:


> Ummm...Houston, Ms. Patridge has a problem.



Am I missing something? What's wrong with her?  I think she looks great.


----------



## cl addict

^ agreed. besides her chest size i'd kill for her body.


----------



## angelcove

^I missed it too @ 1st glance.  Is it her crotch area?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

angelcove said:


> ^I missed it too @ 1st glance. Is it her crotch area?


 
that's what I noticed ...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ew. yes. looks like a lipo-overload that yielded saggy skin folds


----------



## cl addict

LOL! OH.. yes... I see


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ew. yes. looks like a lipo-overload that yielded saggy skin folds


 
Granted I'd love to be as thin as her ... but I don't have that! O_o


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Granted I'd love to be as thin as her ... but I don't have that! O_o



 LOL!


----------



## 918Lux

vuittonamour said:


> i like these too. i was disgusted today when i saw bebe has a bad copy out



Booo!  So sad  http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Thea-Chain-Espadrilles/dp/B0031GMBVQ?ie=UTF8&asinSearchPageIndex=0&navAsinList=B0031GMBVQ%2CB002Y4OGQE%2CB0035FGWP4%2CB002UYUQXU%2CB002UZ3L5O%2CB002UYJT2E%2CB0031D6NCM%2CB003191ZLA%2CB002OZ6ZVM&node=2251990011&field_browse=2251990011&searchSize=20&navAsinListIndex=0&id=bebe%20Thea%20Chain%20Espadrilles&field_availability=0&searchBinNameList=null&ref=search_results_1&searchNodeID=2251990011&field_launch-date=-1y&searchRank=-product_site_launch_date&searchPage=1&pf_rd_r=11ZXKCZARPTNK2AB3VWY&pf_rd_m=A2FMOXN01TSNYY&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=2251990011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Granted I'd love to be as thin as her ... but I don't have that! O_o



silly naked! you ARE as thin as she is!!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> that's what I noticed ...


 
lol me three.


----------



## vuittonamour

918Lux said:


> Booo! So sad  http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Thea-Chain...0011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results


 
ugh yes, i was looking for them on the site but didn't see them. i was at king of prussia today and walked by the store and they caught my eye on a mannequin. i did a double take and walked back at them to look because i like the macarenas. not to consider buying, but to scrutinize because they looked so similar. then i saw how similar and shook my head and walked away. ugh.


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Granted I'd love to be as thin as her ... but I don't have that! O_o


----------



## jancedtif

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> ew. yes. looks like a lipo-overload that yielded saggy skin folds



I just thought it was poor fitting bottoms.



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> silly naked! you ARE as thin as she is!!!!



*Naked* I agree!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Naked*... she should be so lucky to be you!


----------



## BellaShoes

sunshinequeen said:


> Ariana Grande in Zigounette



I. WANT. THESE.


----------



## Stacy31

vuittonamour said:


> i like these too. i was disgusted today when i saw bebe has a bad copy out


 

Me too! A REALLY bad copy IMO.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sofia Vergara


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris and Nicky Hilton


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I reaaaalllly want Paris' booties....esoteri, right??


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> Sofia Vergara


 STUNNING!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

LOVE Sofia Vergera!! The woman is perfection.  I love how she's basically exactly the same person IRL as her character on Modern Family (which is an amazing show, P.S.)


----------



## Canarybling

LavenderIce said:


> Sofia Vergara



I want her CD bag  and her red VP's! I have never seen her before but she's a classy looking beauty!


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## Theren

^ The girl with the camera has on a pair too!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kris Jenner in Ronette


----------



## sunshinequeen

Cheryl Burke in Let Me Tell You


----------



## sunshinequeen

Beth Ostrosky


----------



## tivogirl

LavenderIce said:


> Jessica Biel



Beige Fifis! Shoe twin!!!


----------



## Marrion

someone with Kim


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Audrina Patridge


 
I really don't get this boy's hair ... 



Marrion said:


> someone with Kim


 
I think she's called Robin Antin.


----------



## 5elle

nillacobain said:


> I really don't get this boy's hair ...



Ryan Cabrera? It's like his trademark. He's had it on and off since he dated Ashlee Simpson way back when.


----------



## angelcove

Marrion said:


> someone with Kim


I think it's Robin Antin, founder of PCD


----------



## cl-pig

Karolina Kurkova



 xxxx


----------



## BellaShoes

LavenderIce said:


> Sofia Vergara



She is GORGEOUS! Love the peek a boo lace at the edge of her pencil skirt


----------



## jancedtif

^Yes she is and I love the lace too!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sofia*, outfit is fabulous! Love red/black combos and like everyone said, the peekaboo lace is beautiful!


----------



## LornaLou

louboutinlawyer said:


> I reaaaalllly want Paris' booties....esoteri, right??



Yep, Esoteri  I have the black leather and black patent version, they are really cute in person!


----------



## LornaLou

loash said:


> Christina Aguilera



Christina looks great! I love the whole look, it reminds me of a retro barbie doll. 



jancedtif said:


> What the Hell?! Are acid wash jeans back in?  Other than the jeans plus her leg looking like it's broken, she looks cute.



Yeah, acid wash has been in for the past 2 seasons but I haven't seen it in Fall 2010 anywhere so I think it's gone back out again  It's been replaced by the skinny cargo pants.


----------



## vuittonamour

cl-pig said:


> Karolina Kurkova
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cl-pigalle.blogspot.com



3 of those girls are in CLs.


----------



## PANda_USC

Christina Aguilera on the June cover of GQ Germany..Louboutin Supra Fifres in Silver


----------



## LavenderIce

Three out of the four models are wearing CLs.  I see the watersnake Alta Dama, Quepi Reci and the Poseidons in this pic.



cl-pig said:


> Karolina Kurkova
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cl-pigalle.blogspot.com


----------



## CMP86

^^They aren't Poseidon's they are Very Galaxy's.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^ yep. still mirror-like though


----------



## purseinsanity

Elle MacPherson:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-hermes-574149-39.html


----------



## PANda_USC

*R*, good eye, ehehehe! Hermes and CLs??!? ^_^


----------



## purseinsanity

^ H and CL...what could be better, right?!!?


----------



## alyssa08

wish I could walk in the quepi recis. they're so cute.


----------



## Marrion

from Chanel Cruise 2011


----------



## Canarybling

Ooh that dress she is wearing is pretty


----------



## Elise499

Elisa is so beautiful, I love her dress and shoes !


Khloe Kardashian in Madame Butterfly pump, Kourtney in Miss Clichy and Kim in Romaine


----------



## nillacobain

^I think Kris Jenner has the best style of all the four of them.


----------



## Marrion

Kimi


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Madame Butterfly pumps 

I can never do 150mm, kudos to her!


----------



## kett

Marrion said:


> from Chanel Cruise 2011



I need these. I will die if I don't have them.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sarah Jessica Parker






Kristin Davis






Cynthia Nixon


----------



## Elise499

Léa Seydoux in Banana


----------



## jancedtif

^She looks unhappy.  I guess I'd look unhappy too if I had to wear that dress.


----------



## nillacobain

jancedtif said:


> ^She looks unhappy.  I guess I'd look unhappy too if I had to wear that dress.



 So true!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jancedtif said:


> ^She looks unhappy. I guess I'd look unhappy too if I had to wear that dress.


 
  OMFG that is soooo true!


----------



## mistyknightwin

lol, that dress is something kinda ugly! I don't think it would be that bad but that corset ruined it....


----------



## phiphi

jancedtif said:


> ^She looks unhappy. I guess I'd look unhappy too if I had to wear that dress.


 
LOL *jan* - you are so right!! she has good reason to be cranky pants!


----------



## surlygirl

does anyone know the official color of those suede bananas? love that color and need to know what other styles are available. thanks!


----------



## vuittonamour

ahaha i would totally be unhappy too.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Zoe Saldana


----------



## needloub

^^Lovin' that color as well!!


----------



## alyssa08

her toes look so smashed in those bananas on the last page.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^ i agree, they don't look like they work for her feet.


----------



## Canarybling

Totally just got excited for the new sex and the city movie


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

^^^*canary*, i love your avatar!


----------



## Canarybling

*ladoctor*


----------



## louboutinlawyer

LornaLou said:


> Yep, Esoteri  I have the black leather and black patent version, they are really cute in person!



Thanks, Lorna!! I love them! I've been coveting them forevvver!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

jancedtif said:


> ^She looks unhappy.  I guess I'd look unhappy too if I had to wear that dress.



LOL!! Yeah...not my favourite look all around...too much going on and none of it is really working!!


----------



## Marrion

jancedtif said:


> ^She looks unhappy.  I guess I'd look unhappy too if I had to wear that dress.



yeah, such a horrible dress


----------



## Marrion

more on Kim


----------



## sunshinequeen

Ariadne Artiles


----------



## sunshinequeen

Ciara


----------



## brintee

Well, that dress doesnt leave much to the imagination....


----------



## sunshinequeen

Ciara


----------



## Marrion

sunshinequeen said:


> Ariadne Artiles



who is she? and it is a t-shirt or just a very small dress on her?


----------



## sunshinequeen

Marrion said:


> who is she? and it is a t-shirt or just a very small dress on her?



She's a spanish model.


----------



## elfgirl

I'm guessing she doesn't sit down much.


----------



## jancedtif

^Stop it *elf*!:lolots:


----------



## NANI1972

I must say I am not digging that outfit at all on Ciara. Not a good color combo. The dress is not to bad, just doesn't look good with the boots.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Poor Ci Ci!! Such a pretty girl. They/She just cannot get it right in the fashion department! Goodness, I don't understand it!


----------



## surlygirl

I so need those red Fifre boots for my halloween costume! I am entirely serious ... call me CiCi! what size are you?!


----------



## ilovemylilo

I'm not really digging the combo here...



sunshinequeen said:


> Ciara


----------



## tivogirl

Marrion said:


> who is she? and it is a t-shirt or just a very small dress on her?



And what is with the toe overhang?! Ick!


----------



## 5elle

Ariadne Artiles is tall with a long torso hence the dress is so short. I'm guessing her feet are on the longer side too hence the toehang.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

5elle said:


> Ariadne Artiles is tall with a long torso hence the dress is so short. I'm guessing her feet are on the longer side too hence the toehang.


 
Then buy a longer dress and wear larger shoes. Problem solved.


----------



## compulsive

I have to admit.. she's got some nice legs!


----------



## Hanna_M

Not a celebrity as such but... Dr Who last week made DB sit up and take notice!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ she is a 'celeb' really! Alex Kingston


----------



## Hanna_M

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ she is a 'celeb' really! Alex Kingston



Oops! I don't really do the celeb thing so am a bit sheltered!


----------



## FullyLoaded

sunshinequeen said:


> Ariadne Artiles


 
If I had a body like that!

Samantha from SATC: "This dress only works when I'm standing up"


Hopefully these aren't reposts- model Jessica White and Beth Shak


----------



## karwood

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ she is a 'celeb' really! Alex Kingston


 


She is also currently on the TV series "Flash Foward"


----------



## mistyknightwin

CiCi..........


----------



## Marrion

compulsive said:


> I have to admit.. she's got some nice legs!



yeah, and seems she is in choice all the time: to look normal or to show her nice legs


----------



## 5elle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Then buy a longer dress and wear larger shoes. Problem solved.



What if she's maxed out?! I find it soo difficult to get dresses that come longer than just below my crotch and I'm only 5'8"! A pencil skirt on me is usually like a long mini.


----------



## 5elle

Hanna_M said:


> Not a celebrity as such but... Dr Who last week made DB sit up and take notice!



Yes she was in ER for years. Oh I've gone from hating Biancas to dreaming about them. How did that happen?!


----------



## Nereavi

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## 5elle

FullyLoaded said:


> If I had a body like that!
> 
> Samantha from SATC: "This dress only works when I'm standing up"


----------



## sunshinequeen

Sofia Vergara in Greissimo Mule


----------



## ShoeNoob

Hanna_M said:


> Not a celebrity as such but... Dr Who last week made DB sit up and take notice!



I was so excited to see her on Law & Order: SVU last night; but before that I hadn't seen her since ER (haven't seen Flash Forward, but wow, everyone's in that!) 

Obviously this pic is from a period piece but... it looks to me like she's texting with whatever that thing is in her hands


----------



## Marrion

back of Kim


----------



## Hanna_M

ShoeNoob said:


> I was so excited to see her on Law & Order: SVU last night; but before that I hadn't seen her since ER (haven't seen Flash Forward, but wow, everyone's in that!)
> 
> Obviously this pic is from a period piece but... it looks to me like she's texting with whatever that thing is in her hands



It's from a recent episode of Dr Who - not sure you get it in the US?


----------



## ShoeNoob

Hanna_M said:


> It's from a recent episode of Dr Who - not sure you get it in the US?



Ah maybe on the BBC station we get on cable or something. I've never heard of it.


----------



## madamelizaking

Omg i need to see her shoe closet!!!



nereavi said:


> khloe kardashian


----------



## babysweetums

^that stupid box is blocking calypsos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aniski

Pardon my ignorance but what exactly do the Kardashians do?  I heard they have a reality show...


----------



## alyssa08

they do nothing. kim became famous from dating ray j and having a sex tape. her sisters became famous because of her.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yup! That pretty much sums it up!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Oh, and their dad, Robert Kardashian, was a high-profile attorney involved in the OJ case. Now their mom is married to the plastic shell formerly known as Bruce Jenner (seriously, talk about botched surgeries). But as for them? Yeah, they do about as much as the Hilton sisters and Speidi.

Kim was on an episode of CSI New York this season. Other than that... yeah. They're pretty much famous for being famous.


----------



## Nereavi

*Khloe Kardashian in* *Miss Butterfly*


----------



## elfgirl

ShoeNoob said:


> Ah maybe on the BBC station we get on cable or something. *I've never heard of it.*





(I mean, I know intellectually that there are millions of people that have never heard of Dr. Who, but it's so ubiquitous in the UK that it still shocks me every time someone says that. )


----------



## jancedtif

ShoeNoob said:


> Oh, and their dad, Robert Kardashian, was a high-profile attorney involved in the OJ case. Now their mom is married to the plastic shell formerly known as Bruce Jenner (seriously, talk about botched surgeries). But as for them? Yeah, they do about as much as the Hilton sisters and Speidi.
> 
> Kim was on an episode of CSI New York this season. Other than that... yeah. They're pretty much famous for being famous.




"Plastic shell..."  Hilarious *Shoe*!:lolots:


----------



## ShoeNoob

elfgirl said:


> (I mean, I know intellectually that there are millions of people that have never heard of Dr. Who, but it's so ubiquitous in the UK that it still shocks me every time someone says that. )



Haha! That was my reaction a couple of months ago when some TV show was announcing that Mel Gibson was going to be their guest and my daughter said "Who's that?"


----------



## Jahpson

A favorite artist of mine: 

Monica - isn't she gorgeous? 












rocking CL shoes and bag


----------



## Vodkaine

Sorry .. but for me Monica is not at her best... (is it the one singing  THE BOY IS MINE a few years ago ?  I don't like this color mix, for the bag (which is GORGEOUS is all black, by the way, just like the matching zigounettes)  and for the shoes too.. but paired it's even worse..  Hello Mardi Gras..


----------



## carlinha

OMG monica is ROCKING the bag and shoe combo!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Jahpson said:


> A favorite artist of mine:
> 
> Monica - isn't she gorgeous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rocking CL shoes and bag


 


Hello shoe twin


----------



## jancedtif

Jahpson said:


> A favorite artist of mine:
> 
> Monica - isn't she gorgeous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rocking CL shoes and bag



She certainly is!  Love, love, love her hair cut!


----------



## surlygirl

the more I see those multi Bianca slings, the more I want those multi Bianca slings! and I love that bag! it looks so big and smooshy, yet edgy at the same time!


----------



## Canarybling

I want the clutch of that bag


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love the bag and the shoes on Monica, but just not together. I WANT that bag, but I've banned myself from any purchases until after my house closing.


----------



## immashoesaddict

surlygirl said:


> the more I see those multi Bianca slings, the more I want those multi Bianca slings! and I love that bag! it looks so big and smooshy, yet edgy at the same time!


 

*Surly* , should i spam your Facebook wall with my bianca sling pictures than ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

No, to the ma'am for C-Error!!!


----------



## Hanna_M

elfgirl said:


> (I mean, I know intellectually that there are millions of people that have never heard of Dr. Who, but it's so ubiquitous in the UK that it still shocks me every time someone says that. )



I'm glad it's not just me. I wasn't sure if I was misreading it and there was sarcasm in the original post! 

Dr Who is such an institution over here. That anyone could not know the show is inconcievable - but as I said, I've lived a sheltered life and not ventured out of the UK much!  (rectifying soon - first visit to US at the end of August)


----------



## kittenslingerie

sunshinequeen said:


> Sofia Vergara in Greissimo Mule



These shoes are sooo hot on her legs and tan.


----------



## sassyphoenix

WOW Monica.  Not sure about the combo but those Bianca Slings.


----------



## KlassicKouture

DC-Cutie said:


> No, to the ma'am for C-Error!!!


 


C-Error? I love that LOL!


----------



## savvysgirl

Monica is beautiful and i looooooove both bag & shoes but perhaps not together.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jahpson said:


> A favorite artist of mine:
> 
> Monica - isn't she gorgeous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rocking CL shoes and bag


 

i love her! i think she looks great


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jancedtif said:


> She certainly is! Love, love, love her hair cut!


 
Word!  Instead of peeping the shoes and bag combo, her cut has me messed up. Oh I miss my pixie cut days.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Sofia Vergera is so stunning...it's almost unreal....


----------



## FullyLoaded

Monica is always on point with her outfits. Love the whole look.


----------



## mal

surlygirl said:


> the more I see those multi Bianca slings, the more I want those multi Bianca slings! and I love that bag! it looks so big and smooshy, yet edgy at the same time!


 I like it too... on her at least- she can pull it off a lot better than I could


----------



## Luv n bags

Jahpson said:


> A favorite artist of mine:
> 
> Monica - isn't she gorgeous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rocking CL shoes and bag


 
This is my first comment here...I sure do love the purse/shoes combo!


----------



## LornaLou

Ciara's outfit would look nicer with a pair of pale gold metalic Louboutins, I really don't like the red with it, terrible.


----------



## madamelizaking

^ It's like she just got the boots and just HAD to wear it with SOMETHINGt ... I get that way too..but I MATCH my clothing!!


----------



## 5elle

Does anyone know what Monica's bag is called? I saw a girl carrying the black version IRL and I have serious bag envy. It is so stunning!


----------



## alyssa08

the wristlet version is called talita, I know, but I'm not sure if the bag has the same name.

edit: it's the talita studded tote and they have the black at luisaviaroma


----------



## cindy74

audriana


----------



## AspenMai

Sophie Dahl
decoltissimos (not too sure)


----------



## elfgirl

I'm not fond of the romper + pumps look.  Most rompers (at least, ones meant to be casual) look better with wedges or espadrilles.


----------



## ikaesmallz

I agree *elf*. Her romper is super cute though! Can anyone ID it?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Super cute romper....I totally agree about the shoes. Just doesn't seem to go with that type of romper. Perhaps a dressier one.


----------



## 5elle

alyssa08 said:


> the wristlet version is called talita, I know, but I'm not sure if the bag has the same name.
> 
> edit: it's the talita studded tote and they have the black at luisaviaroma



Thank you so much! I better get saving!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

cindy74 said:


> audriana



ummmmm.... no honey.


----------



## lulabee

iloveredsoles said:


> ummmmm.... no honey.


----------



## BellaShoes

ITA *iloveredsoles*...


----------



## 5elle

Love Audrina's romper and love Audrina's shoes. Do not like them together. I mean, the girl owns a pair of Macarenas which would have been perfect.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Ashley Tisdale in VP


----------



## DC-Cutie

*The Man himself and that Crazy cell phone throwing beauty, Naomi Campbell*


----------



## FullyLoaded

I like Naomi's shoes.


----------



## jancedtif

Yes Naomi is still beautiful, but what in God's name does she have on?!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Word!


----------



## cts900

I cannot get into what Naomi is wearing at all, but I would KILL to have skin that looks like hers.....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Me too, *cts*, me too!


----------



## LornaLou

Ashley looks great, I love her outfit. I'm not too fond of Audrina's though, it just doesn't look right.



madamelizaking said:


> ^ It's like she just got the boots and just HAD to wear it with SOMETHINGt ... I get that way too..but I MATCH my clothing!!



I know! I'm the same, when I get something new I want to wear it so I spend ages planning what I can wear it with, sometimes I have nothing that will match so I have to wait until I buy something that does lol! Clothes definitely need to match or they make you look silly


----------



## BellaShoes

She seems to be wearing Msr Louboutin on her arm... works for me!


----------



## carlinha

jancedtif said:


> Yes Naomi is still beautiful, but what in God's name does she have on?!



i was about to say the same thing


----------



## Aniski

FullyLoaded said:


> I like Naomi's shoes.



I can't tell where her pants/tights end and her shoes begin


----------



## archygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> *The Man himself and that Crazy cell phone throwing beauty, Naomi Campbell*



She looks like the crayola factory vomited on her body....LOL


----------



## purseinsanity

^lol!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Kelly Rowland


----------



## cindy74

^^^i love those shoes but not whit that outfit


----------



## sunshinequeen

DC-Cutie said:


> *The Man himself and that Crazy cell phone throwing beauty, Naomi Campbell*



Naomi's shoes are Valentino Couture.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Alessandra Ambrosio in Jeannette and Ana Beatriz Barros in Hyper Prive


----------



## BellaShoes

^ The girl in the poster looks like she is wearing rouge biancas!


----------



## trushoes

Hanna_M said:


> Not a celebrity as such but... Dr Who last week made DB sit up and take notice!



I'm trying to find this episode to show DF the shoes (we are both Dr. Who fans). Is it Part 1 of the weeping angels episode? I can't believe I missed the shoes!


----------



## kittenslingerie

sunshinequeen said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio in Jeannette and Ana Beatriz Barros in Hyper Prive



Wow, Alessandra looks short next to that model. Ana is 5'11.5, so Alessandra must be 5'8? or so.


----------



## kohckamyxa

trushoes said:


> I'm trying to find this episode to show DF the shoes (we are both Dr. Who fans). Is it Part 1 of the weeping angels episode? I can't believe I missed the shoes!




Yes, it is.

Here is a link to places where you can watch it online
http://movies4u.eu/doctor-who/season/5/episode/4/episode-4-time-of-the-angels-1/14308/


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## LavenderIce

Ash. Rai


----------



## DC-Cutie

J-Hud looks good...  the weight is dropping off, I just hope she doesn't go too far and get that sickly look


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh my goodness, Jennifer Hudson looks amazing!!! She's beautiful any shape or size IMO.


----------



## jancedtif

Yep J Hudson looks fabulous!  She doesn't need to drop another pound imo!


----------



## Theren

Wow she looks fantastic!


----------



## purseinsanity

^ita!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jennifer Hudson looks incredible!


----------



## BellaShoes

Salma! That red and those shoes!


----------



## ikaesmallz

J. Hudson looks amazing! And her dress is so sexy and cute at the same time.

Alessandra is just so beautiful wearing those St. Jeanettes. I've never seen her look like crap.


----------



## Vodkaine

Toni Baxton's last single.

At least 3 different pairs (I think Alti studded / Bianca / Supra fifre )


----------



## wangz09

^^oh wow.. i really like this song............. 
 probably because of all the shoes....


----------



## Aniski

savvysgirl said:


> Oh my goodness, Jennifer Hudson looks amazing!!! She's beautiful any shape or size IMO.



I totally agree!!  She looked amazing before and she looks lovely now!  She doesn't need to lose any more weight though.


----------



## lolitablue

Finally, one from Iron Man 2.  Loved all the dresses they wore, too!!

Gwyneth:


----------



## AriCakes

lolitablue said:


> Finally, one from Iron Man 2.  Loved all the dresses they wore, too!!
> 
> Gwyneth:



I watched Ironman yesterday with my boyfriend and he totally teased me when I mentioned she was wearing Louboutins.


----------



## Bitstuff

Scarlett was wearing CLs as well. I saw this movie a couple of weeks ago so my memory isn't fresh, but she had on a pair of python Declics (at least I think they were Declics) at Tony's birthday party.


----------



## lolitablue

Bitstuff said:


> Scarlett was wearing CLs as well. I saw this movie a couple of weeks ago so my memory isn't fresh, but she had on a pair of python Declics (at least I think they were Declics) at Tony's birthday party.


 
Yep, they both wore them thoughout the movie!! Gwyneth's picture is the first one is posted!!  Gotta look for more!!


----------



## Indieana

Sophie Dahl

I like the whole outfit!


----------



## LavenderIce

Hope Dworaczyk


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## kittenslingerie

sunshinequeen said:


> Kelly Rowland



Kelly's outfit is cute, but I don't like the shoes at all. CL's "vision" escapes me on those shoes...:weird: Not liking KR's hair either.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Barbie Hsu in Straratata


----------



## kittenslingerie

sunshinequeen said:


> Barbie Hsu in Straratata



Cute, fun look! The CL's and bag look excellent together and against her porceline skin.


----------



## lozzaa

^^ love that dress


----------



## coutureddd

don't really know if shes a "celebrity", but arianny celeste promoting her maxim cover. she is a UFC Octagon girl, if that means anything to anyone. ha.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## brintee

The bottom of JLo's dress reminds me of a cheerleading skirt for some reason


----------



## Aniski

^^Totally thought that too!  Or an upside down flower   Love those shoes though!  Are they bananas?


----------



## red soul

coutureddd  I get it! UFC - Ultimate fighting Championship, Its great and Its just got much more interesting with the CL's  those octagon ladies are always hotties and obviously have great taste in shoes too.


----------



## brintee

Yep! 


Aniski said:


> ^^Totally thought that too!  Or an upside down flower   Love those shoes though!  Are they bananas?


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes indeed... Nude Patent Bananas!


----------



## mrsb74

is it me or does the angle of the j lo picture make them look very weird - dwarf like?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think J. Lo's dress would have looked much nice without the scarf thingy.

Chris Tucker looking yummy, yummy....


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

DC-Cutie said:


> Chris Tucker looking yummy, yummy....


 
OH MY NERD! Didn't even realize that was Chris


----------



## jancedtif

^Neither did I!!!  But he does look good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> OH MY NERD! Didn't even realize that was Chris


 


jancedtif said:


> ^Neither did I!!! But he does look good!


 
ya'll need to get your vision checked - LOL....


----------



## jancedtif

^Hehe!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Marrion

Blake


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> I think J. Lo's dress would have looked much nice without the scarf thingy.
> 
> Chris Tucker looking yummy, yummy....



Wow, that totally doesn't resemble the Chris Tucker of "Rush Hour" fame. At first, I thought he was Janet Jackson's ex, but JJ's ex is way shorter than that.


----------



## creighbaby

coutureddd said:


> don't really know if shes a "celebrity", but arianny celeste promoting her maxim cover. she is a UFC Octagon girl, if that means anything to anyone. ha.



She looks likes she's about to tip over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

creighbaby said:


> Wow, that totally doesn't resemble the Chris Tucker of "Rush Hour" fame. At first, I thought he was Janet Jackson's ex, but JJ's ex is way shorter than that.


 
I really should bop you over the head for getting Chris Tucker confused with that little short Jermaine Dupre'


----------



## DC-Cutie

creighbaby said:


> She looks likes she's about to tip over.


 
is that self tanner on one leg?


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Panetierre


----------



## LavenderIce

On display at Tori Spelling & Dean McDermott's vow renewal reception


----------



## cindy74

I love sjp her shoes


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^drooling over the VNs at the top


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

DC-Cutie said:


> ya'll need to get your vision checked - LOL....


 
Word!


----------



## alyssa08

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panetierre


 
woah... that haircut aged her terribly. whyyy?


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread in the Celebrity Subforum - polka dot Menorcas 130. 



> *More pics of Kristin filming The Hills*


----------



## needloub

^^I want those!!!


----------



## nillacobain

^Me too!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

for once a pair of CLs where Kristin's feet aren't hanging all out of them

Hayden looks like one of those serious Russian ballroom dancers


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ I think Kristen reads our comments or something, because she's been a lot better about that lately. Either wearing close-toed shoes, or peeptoes, none of those strappy things that are gorgeous on everyone but her.


----------



## PANda_USC

^lol!


----------



## *Lo

DC-Cutie said:


> for once a pair of CLs where Kristin's feet aren't hanging all out of them
> 
> *Hayden looks like one of those serious Russian ballroom dancers*



 SOOOO TRUE!


----------



## Vodkaine

I'm very proud to post this pic of Beth Ditto


----------



## FullyLoaded

^I really like B. Ditto.


----------



## Nereavi

Rachel Hunter













Victoria Silvstedt









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nillacobain said:


> From her thread in the Celebrity Subforum - polka dot Menorcas 130.


----------



## ilostmychoo

Oh I must have Rachel Hunters shoes   She is in need of some toe nailpolish though


----------



## LornaLou

Ashley Tisdale

She really does love those Dylan George jeans and Louboutins


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love the Gossip and Beth Ditto's voice, but she dresses too out there for me.

Rachel Hunter looks cute above, nice dress/shoe combo.

Ashley Tisdale is sort of homely facially, but she sure does dress well. Her outfits are usually well put together. She always looks adorable.


----------



## mistyknightwin

That chick Victoria's face is killing my ever so softly......UGH!


----------



## LornaLou

Christina Aguilera

She looks great!


----------



## fashion16

I love Christina but what is up w/ those jeans?


----------



## LornaLou

fashion16 said:


> I love Christina but what is up w/ those jeans?



They are Hudson's special edition union jack skinnies  They are pretty popular, Elle Macpherson and others have been seen in them too. I think they are cute  But they are definitely not for everyone.


----------



## karwood

She is giving a whole new meaning to words "flag in distress".



LornaLou said:


> Christina Aguilera
> 
> She looks great!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Rachel H*, your outfit is amazing! I love the scalloped, scale dress. Perfection!

*Christina A* looks fabulous! Love the whole outfit's colors!! So rocker chic, ^_^


----------



## alyssa08

what bag is christina carrying?


----------



## elfgirl

alyssa08 said:


> what bag is christina carrying?



Looks like a Chole Paddington Capsule...something.  It's not the tote and looks like the wrong shape for the satchel.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love Christina's whole look.


----------



## blackpantyhose

LornaLou said:


> Ashley Tisdale
> 
> She really does love those Dylan George jeans and Louboutins



Jeans and Heels a perfect combination


----------



## Marrion

alyssa08 said:


> woah... that haircut aged her terribly. whyyy?



yeah, she looks like sharon stone, really not like young girl


----------



## Marrion

Cannes


----------



## BlondeBarbie

LornaLou said:


> Christina Aguilera
> 
> She looks great!


 

Absolutely love her!! Just got my tickets for her concert from the pre-sale!! 

I love this outfit too!


----------



## Marrion

Adriana Lima
and also video, shoes are well shown
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid27931077001?bctid=86212247001


----------



## PANda_USC

*adriana* is just gorgeous, :: swoons::


----------



## angelcove

^^Definitely.  Adrianna is totally gorgeous!!  Did she just have a baby?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sunshinequeen said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker


 
one more week!!!!! can't wait!!! and I love these now!


----------



## alyssa08

elfgirl said:


> Looks like a Chole Paddington Capsule...something. It's not the tote and looks like the wrong shape for the satchel.


 
thanks elf  I'll go lurk in the chloe forum.


----------



## Marrion

angelcove said:


> ^^Definitely.  Adrianna is totally gorgeous!!  Did she just have a baby?



she have a daughter a few months old, but the girl looks more like father, not like Adri


----------



## Marrion

Miss Russia Tatiana Kotova


----------



## sunshinequeen

AnnaLynne McCord in Engin


----------



## cindy74

^^looks like her too s hanging out sorry dont know how to spel it :o
But omg do i love those shoes


----------



## Marrion

Cassie


----------



## Marrion

Tatiana Ramus and the woman beside her


----------



## clothingguru

I love Cassie in the white herve leger and the catenita's!!!!!


----------



## Marrion

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## cindy74

audriana


----------



## loash

Maggie Q


----------



## Jahpson

Adriana Lima looks so good in those pics!

say hell yes to brunettes


----------



## justkell

cindy74 said:


> audriana




and i thought i was the only one that folds laundry topless and in my underwear!


----------



## carlinha

justkell said:


> and i thought i was the only one that folds laundry topless and in my underwear!



:lolots::lolots::lolots: and don't forget in your 5 inch heels


----------



## jancedtif

^With a face full of make up and while being photographed!


----------



## LavenderIce

Rebecca Romaijn


----------



## LavenderIce

Selita Ebanks


----------



## LavenderIce

Olivia Munn


----------



## LavenderIce

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## lulabee

Jahpson said:


> Adriana Lima looks so good in those pics!
> 
> say hell yes to brunettes


 Brunettes rock the hizzeh!


----------



## alyssa08

selita ebanks is rockin the pigalles. her foot looks perfect in them.


----------



## legaldiva

Those nude kid fetichas just look wrong on Olivia Munn ... as if her foot's too wide for them.


----------



## elfgirl

legaldiva said:


> Those nude kid fetichas just look wrong on Olivia Munn ... as if her foot's too wide for them.



Yeah, I can't tell if it's because she's twisting her foot in them or they're too narrow for her foot.


----------



## hya_been

Mischa Barton in the strass Clic Clacs that were designed for Marchesa


----------



## carlinha

^what is up with her face?!??!!


----------



## kett

I think she did her own makeup. In the dark. With a trowel.


----------



## angelcove

^^Maybe she's celebrating Halloween early!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Mischa Barton in Lili Marlene


----------



## fashion16

^^She looks like a scary clown.


----------



## Marrion

Kardashian


----------



## Marrion

fashion16 said:


> ^^She looks like a scary clown.



i guess it's wrong foundation and bad make up gives this effect


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am serious as a heart attack when I say this:Me thinks Mischa is not well...mentally. Something in her eyes.


----------



## jancedtif

^I feel you on that!  As my friend would say, "She looks fool in the eyes!"


----------



## LavenderIce

Miranda Kerr


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## mal

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I am serious as a heart attack when I say this:Me thinks Mischa is not well...mentally. Something in her eyes.


you are right- very sad...



jancedtif said:


> ^I feel you on that!  As my friend would say, "She looks fool in the eyes!"


*J*, I LOVE that expression


----------



## Livia1

fashion16 said:


> ^^She looks like a scary clown.




Thank you!


----------



## roussel

Kim looks lovely in that dress and those nude pumps are perfect.


----------



## purseinsanity

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I am serious as a heart attack when I say this:Me thinks Mischa is not well...mentally. Something in her eyes.


 
She looks like Baby Jane.


----------



## PANda_USC

*mischa* looks a bit gaunt.. I hope she's over her battle with booze and drugs..on a side note, love the marchesa dresses!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I LOVE this clutch- is it CL or another brand?




hya_been said:


> Mischa Barton in the strass Clic Clacs that were designed for Marchesa


----------



## Marrion

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim Kardashian



Greek goddes! I like the color of her dress and nude pumps are superb


----------



## ilovemylilo

I love Miranda Kerr!  She's so gorgeous! 



LavenderIce said:


> Miranda Kerr


----------



## 5elle

I've seen so many candids of Mischa lately and I really think she looks so bad because that hair colour does not suit her complexion at all. It's really, really awful. I LOVE her strassed Clic Clacs though - never knew the Marchesa show had white lace ones.


----------



## alyssa08

kim looks absolutely superb. her entire look is perfect.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow kim looks amazing!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Love kim's whole outfit, and yes, micha definitely "looks fool in the eyes"- LOL jance!!


----------



## sunshinequeen

Cheryl Cole in Fetilo


----------



## Elise499

Selita Ebanks


----------



## sunshinequeen

Geraldine Pailhas in Studio


----------



## BellaShoes

What style is Selita wearing? Is that a clichy120 with a chunky heel? With Glitter?


----------



## 5elle

^^ Looks like it. I agree, they're TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

I love them!


----------



## purseinsanity

Me too!


----------



## creighbaby

Marrion said:


> Tatiana Ramus and the woman beside her









The woman on the end in the fur reminds me of xena the warrior princess


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG! Horrid!


----------



## jancedtif

Elise499 said:


> Selita Ebanks



Goodness!  She's gorgeous and I love her outfit and shoe!!


----------



## roussel

^ Gorgeous face, gorgeous body, perfect everything!


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Panetierre Loubis Strass clutch


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Cheryl Cole


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton


----------



## JuneHawk

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panetierre Loubis Strass clutch




What the heck is that on Hayden's feet????? I just puked in my mouth a little.


----------



## YaYa3

^^i've seen women wear those same shoes in walmart!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

YaYa3 said:


> ^^i've seen women wear those same shoes in walmart!!



LOL!! Maybe she should be posted on peopleofwalmart.com....HA!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

JuneHawk said:


> What the heck is that on Hayden's feet????? I just puked in my mouth a little.



slippers you wear when requested by some boat owners to not mess up the flooring


----------



## weB3now

LavenderIce said:


> Paris Hilton




I have to say I do not like Paris in any way whatsoever...but she looks GORGEOUS in this.


----------



## jancedtif

^ I know!  She's breathtaking!


----------



## purseinsanity

weB3now said:


> I have to say I do not like Paris in any way whatsoever...but she looks GORGEOUS in this.



I thought the same thing!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Elise499 said:


> Selita Ebanks


 

I know I know I should focus on the shoes but her skin is like butter


----------



## flowergirly

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I am serious as a heart attack when I say this:Me thinks Mischa is not well...mentally. Something in her eyes.


I was thinking the same thing ..... Betty Davis in _Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?_

Nothing flattering there.


----------



## CMP86

I LOVE Selita Ebanks look. And Paris looks absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## carlinha

yes for once i am loving paris hilton's outfit.  and selita ebanks?!?!?    no words.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I have no idea who Selita Ebanks is, but she's gorgeous!

(and on an unrelated note, *Carla*, your quote is AWESOME!! LOL)


----------



## BellaShoes

Paris looks beautiful...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Paris looks beautiful...


 
I agree gorgeous dress, someone else must have dressed her lol


----------



## sunshinequeen

Rihanna


----------



## woody

Are those biancas or new simples?  (Need to add to my must have list)
.


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim Kardashian


----------



## kjbags

^Altis


----------



## 5elle

Paris is looking stunning lately. She clearly got a stylist. I can't wait to see what she wears next.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am guessing Paris has a stylist for the big events and she acts on her own for the rest...


----------



## kett

weB3now said:


> I have to say I do not like Paris in any way whatsoever...but she looks GORGEOUS in this.



I have to, like, seventh this. I can't stand the girl but she looks AMAZING. That dress is absolutely stunning.


----------



## 5elle

BellaShoes said:


> I am guessing Paris has a stylist for the big events and she acts on her own for the rest...



I agree, but she's been looking amazing in candids lately too. Something has changed (new stylist?).


----------



## Marrion

K


----------



## woody

kjbags said:


> ^Altis


 
I knew it would be neither style I mentioned :shame: Thank you


----------



## Marrion

Miss Universe contestant


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow... Kim looks gorgeous in the pic above. Love the strong shoulders in that blazer!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Toni in Supra's


----------



## sunshinequeen

Nicole Richie


----------



## indypup

Elise499 said:


> Selita Ebanks


These Clichys... I MUST HAVE THEM.


----------



## cindy74

doutzen


----------



## LavenderIce

Beyonce


----------



## LavenderIce

Melania *****


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## jancedtif

Love Beyonce's tee and bag!  Can anyone id?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ shirt is wildfox couture


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Naked*!


----------



## Jahpson

Selita looks fantastic!


----------



## ishelika

jancedtif said:


> Love Beyonce's tee and bag! Can anyone id?


 
Her T-shirt is Wild Fox Let Me Eat Cake T-Shirt (approx. $103), and the bag is Givenchy Lacquer Nightingale Bag ($716, price varies w/size)


----------



## jancedtif

^Thank you!


----------



## kett

LavenderIce said:


> Beyonce



Shoe twins! I love how she styled these.


----------



## loash

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## clothingguru

JLH looks amazing in that herve leger dress!


----------



## LavenderIce

Melania *****


----------



## cindy74

wow jlh looks better than she ever did


----------



## purseinsanity

^Ditto!


----------



## BagLover21

LOVE B's quilted nightengale.


----------



## xboobielicousx

Kim looks perfect in that dress and the nude altis..

I think this is the best i've ever seen paris look.  That blue is stunning on her!


----------



## ishelika

Kristin Davis attends the premiere of &#8216;Sex and the City 2&#8217; at Radio City Music Hall on May 24, 2010 in New York City
C:\Users\computer\Pictures\kristen-davis.jpg


----------



## ishelika

Kristin Davis attends the premiere of Sex and the City 2 at Radio City Music Hall on May 24, 2010 in New York City


----------



## 5elle

Finally - JLH wearing clothes that show off her amazing curves.


----------



## Star86doll

ishelika said:


> Kristin Davis attends the premiere of Sex and the City 2 at Radio City Music Hall on May 24, 2010 in New York City


 
Can someone id those dress?!! gorgeous dress! eh!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

loash said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## sobe2009

loash said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


 
She looks amazing!!! Love her dress too


----------



## DC-Cutie

You betta WORK!  She look great


loash said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## DC-Cutie

should be against the law to look this flawless...  Beautiful skin, great body, shoes fab...  what else could a girl ask for 


Elise499 said:


> Selita Ebanks


----------



## indypup

I hate Jennifer Love Hewitt's bangs (I think they are a little on the long side for her face!), but she looks pretty great regardless!

LOVE the shocking pink of Kristin Davis's dress!


----------



## brintee

*JLH* looks amazing!!

What are Selitas shoes???


----------



## carlinha

i LOVE melania *****'s outfit!!! 

JLH looks amazing also!!!  i think that's the first sighting of the Yoyo strass!!!! (it does not look like the jonquil strass LC to me)


----------



## indypup

*Brintee*, they look like a chunky heel Clichy 120 to me.


----------



## brintee

Thanks* indy*!! They are incredible!!


----------



## indypup

I KNOW!  I want to know where she/her stylist found them!

BRING CLICHY BACK, Msr. Louboutin!


----------



## 5elle

How Clichy ever got phased out is beyond me. The silhouette is better than the Pigalle IMO.


----------



## indypup

5elle said:


> How Clichy ever got phased out is beyond me. The silhouette is better than the Pigalle IMO.


 
I totally agree.  Pigalle 120 is gorgeous, but it just doesn't do it for me like Clichy.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

5elle said:


> How Clichy ever got phased out is beyond me. The silhouette is better than the Pigalle IMO.


----------



## LavenderIce

The Clichy is not necessarily phased out, just very limited availability.  The overseas boutiques & retailers have or will get them in the straight 100mm heel.  They're getting them in nude, black and tortoise patent.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> The Clichy is not necessarily phased out, just very limited availability. The overseas boutiques & retailers have or will get them in the straight 100mm heel. They're getting them in nude, black and tortoise patent.


 
I want 120mm :cry:


----------



## 5elle

LavenderIce said:


> The Clichy is not necessarily phased out, just very limited availability.  The overseas boutiques & retailers have or will get them in the straight 100mm heel.  They're getting them in nude, black and tortoise patent.



Oh my goodness. When you say overseas do you have any more info? Because I'm based between the UK and Ireland. Feel free to PM me as this is off topic.


----------



## indypup

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I want 120mm :cry:


 
THIS times infinity!


----------



## cindy74

marisa miller


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Burke


----------



## LavenderIce

Dates of Doug Reinhardt and DWTS Damian:


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## LornaLou

Has anyone got the June 2010 issue of InStyle? Ashley Tisdale did a feature in there and she shows her closet! It's gonna be full of Louboutins and I know she's wearing Louboutins too. I'm hoping someone has the issue and the photos, it's not available online or here in the UK


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ i have the june 2010 issue of instyle (Salma Hayeck on the cover) but I don't remember seeing anything on Ashley Tisdale


----------



## LavenderIce

LornaLou said:


> Has anyone got the June 2010 issue of InStyle? Ashley Tisdale did a feature in there and she shows her closet! It's gonna be full of Louboutins and I know she's wearing Louboutins too. I'm hoping someone has the issue and the photos, it's not available online or here in the UK


 
I have it.  I'll scan it and post it later, unless somebody else beats me to it and posts it sooner.


----------



## 5elle

LornaLou said:


> Has anyone got the June 2010 issue of InStyle? Ashley Tisdale did a feature in there and she shows her closet! It's gonna be full of Louboutins and I know she's wearing Louboutins too. I'm hoping someone has the issue and the photos, it's not available online or here in the UK



American In Style is available in the UK in selected outlets but I wouldn't expect it for a few weeks yet - the May issue is barely on shelves in Europe.

Edited to say I found a scan online. I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## 5elle

LavenderIce said:


> I have it.  I'll scan it and post it later, unless somebody else beats me to it and posts it sooner.



I sent *Lorna* a link to a scan but quality is quite poor so that would be wonderful.


----------



## Eclipse4

LornaLou said:


> Has anyone got the June 2010 issue of InStyle? Ashley Tisdale did a feature in there and she shows her closet! It's gonna be full of Louboutins and I know she's wearing Louboutins too. I'm hoping someone has the issue and the photos, it's not available online or here in the UK



Looks like someone posted it in the celebrity section of the forum...page 133 I think.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/ashley-tisdale-thread-318479-133.html


----------



## BellaShoes

JHewitt looks fabulous but why did she go with such a low heel for such a fabulous mini?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> JHewitt looks fabulous but why did she go with such a low heel for such a fabulous mini?


 
Maybe she couldn't find lady claude strass because all of the tPFers bought them?


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:


----------



## LavenderIce

Katie Holmes


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you all so much  I found some hi res images too on a fan site, she has lots of them in her closet. Here they are 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Canarybling

Errr I want ashleighs closet ! JELOUSY is a really ugly thing and i have it right now


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow


----------



## 5elle

I would never have said Ashley has a well-rounded collection (I'm not a fan of her personal style) but looking at her closet I realise that she really does have a diverse collection. Want them all please!


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Katie Holmes



Love how casual she looks!  *Sigh* I may need these...


----------



## cindy74

I think that katie looks like her age again whit her long hair , i really like it .


----------



## 5elle

jancedtif said:


> Love how casual she looks!  *Sigh* I may need these...



They're by far my most comfortable pair of shoes after flats but they are so high and chic. Highly recommend.


----------



## cl addict

^ I want them so bad, but because they're so high (120mm, right?) i'm not sure i'll be comfortable rocking them on a daily, casual basis. I'm already 5'7" - 5'8"...


----------



## roussel

first time i've seen the almerias... they look comfortable.  now i want the brown ones...


----------



## carlinha

katie looks AMAZING!  now i want those wedges too


----------



## meggyg8r

Sigh.. another pair of wedges I now want! Love them on Katie!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ash's closet


----------



## babysweetums

then cool thing is we have seen ashley wear almost all of those cls!!


----------



## 5elle

cl addict said:


> ^ I want them so bad, but because they're so high (120mm, right?) i'm not sure i'll be comfortable rocking them on a daily, casual basis. I'm already 5'7" - 5'8"...



We're actually the same height and yes they definitely add serious height. They're good for casual dressy occasions if that makes sense. I wouldn't wear them for a day of walking around. I've been wearing them for things like Friday night outdoor drinks or Saturday afternoon lunches and errands in the car. They are definitely comfortable but I am very aware of the extra height. I think they'll replace a lot of my stilettos over the summer unless it's a super dressy occasion - good for the hot weather.


----------



## sunshinequeen

LavenderIce said:


> Dates of Doug Reinhardt and DWTS Damian:



This is Doug's sister Casey.


----------



## sunshinequeen

Katy Perry


----------



## Vodkaine

Katy.. Katy.. You would have been so much better with those Pigalle of yours..


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Katy Perry


----------



## LavenderIce

Leslie Mann


----------



## LavenderIce

Lori Laughlin


----------



## roussel

oooh those champagne Annees Folles!  They look so pretty!  
I am kinda digging those lavender Alta Spritney.


----------



## ikaesmallz

Lori Loughlin looks great. 

I'm not too fond of Katy Perry's wardrobe choices lately. I don't know if it's Russell Brand's influence or what.

Leslie Mann, man those champagne AFs!! I don't like them with that dress but I  them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Gwenyth Paltrow


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## guccigal07

I LLLLOVE Gwenyth's dress! Don't love the shoes with it.....but love the dress.

Katy...her shoes and dress don't go!


----------



## elfgirl

Gwenyth's dress is a little too Judy Jetson for me.


----------



## rdgldy

Lori Laughlin looks beautiful.  I love the cobalt blue dress on her.
I do like Leslie Mann's look.  The Annees Folle look stunning.
Gweneth has looked way better-this is not one of my favorites.


----------



## daisy2418

*Elf*--I was just thinking that Gwyneth's dress was a little space age too!


----------



## meggyg8r

I still love those Alta Spritneys!!! I don't like Katy's outfit with it, but if you just look at the legs and feet....


----------



## BellaShoes

Yikes, that shot of Kim's rear is not a good one... she is so gorgeous and sometimes those photogs manage to turn all that fabulousness into a YIKES


----------



## Learned HandBag

LavenderIce said:


> Hope Dworaczyk




ID those, please!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ those are the multi mini glitter titi 120


----------



## BellaShoes

Amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzing


----------



## clothingguru

^ agreeeeeed!


----------



## Learned HandBag

thank you for the ID.  anyone have and love them?


----------



## clothingguru

^ i have them! And i love them!  they match everything so perfectly!


----------



## Learned HandBag

where did you get them? BG looks like it's almost sold out of gold declics and i can't find the titis.  are they uncomfortable?


----------



## clothingguru

^ nope they are pretty comfy IMO. I got them from the Beverly Hills boutique. They might still have a couple sizes left? Other than that i know that the online retailers had them in Blue but i cant think of anywhere else that might still have them besides the boutiques.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

clothingguru said:


> ^ i have them! And i love them!  they match everything so perfectly!


 
I second that! I love mine too!


----------



## BadRomance93




----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving.

New thread is here

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-celebrities-in-cls-post-pix-here-592226.html


----------

